# knitting tea party 15 february '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 15 February 13

Im a day late and a dollar short  just realized it was Friday. The weeks seem to zoom by  yet spring still seems so far away.

I think I have four grandchildren home sick today. However  today was the first day ayden has been in school all week  not sure why Heidi sent him  although he does tend to get a bit spastic when bored. Heidi took bailee to urgent care this afternoon and she has strep throat. Avery is feeling somewhat better  dont think his hair hurts anymore. So far Heidi and gary have stayed well and I pray it continues that way. I have been banned from their house until all of them are well although I may sneak over for a cup of coffee later.

I hope the following recipe is not a repeat  let me know and I will put in another one during the week.

Turkey Apple Salad with Raspberry Vinaigrette

2 cups cooked skinless light meat turkey  sliced, shredded or chopped
1 medium apple, cored and diced
1 cup seedless grapes sliced in half
2 medium stalks celery chopped
1-1/2 tablespoon raspberry vinegar
2 teaspoons olive oil
½ teaspoon ground coriander
¼ teaspoon table salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
4 cups shredded romaine lettuce

In large bowl toss together turkey, apple, grapes and celery.
In small bowl whisk vinegar, oil, coriander, salt and pepper
Add dressing to turkey mixture and toss to combine
Arrange lettuce on four plates and top with turkey salad.
Yields about 1-1/4 cups of turkey salad to one cup of lettuce per serving.

You could do this recipe with chicken  also exchange raisins for the grapes  I would be inclined to use both. A single portion is worth three points  Im thinking I would definitely have two portions.

Today ktp was talking about tomatoes  growing  eating  etc. I think that is what I look forward to more than anything during the summer. Fresh tomatoes from the garden  toast and mayo  pure heaven. I can hardly wait. 

The easiest way I have discovered is planting in something small  like a Dixie cup or a small tin can. That way when you go to transplant you have a lot of dirt around the roots and it isnt such a shock to the plant. As soon as I can I would sit the plants outside in the sun  bringing them in at night. It helps get them acclimated to the outdoors  and the sunshine and fresh air seem to help them grow better. I have had foot and a half tall plants by the time I was ready to plant them.

Is everyone getting their seed catalogues by now. I love to pour over them and dream what I would plant if I was forty years younger and owned a couple of acres. Beautiful vegetable and flower gardens just dont happen  they take a huge amount of daily work. I am in awe of some of the gardens I have seen.

Being its party time in New Orleans I thought the following recipe might just fit right in.

Peggys Shrimp Remoulade

Makes five or six servings

3 hard cooked eggs
½ teaspoon mustard
1 teaspoon anchovy paste
1 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
¼ teaspoon onion powder
2 (5oz) cans shrimp	I never knew shrimp came in cans
1 cup diced celery
2 tablespoons parsley
Lettuce
Paprika

Mash yolks of eggs to paste along with mustard and anchovy paste.
Blend in mayonnaise, wine and onion powder.
Add shrimp, celery, and parsley.
Chill

Serve on a bed of shredded greens.
Sprinkle sieved hardboiled egg whites over top
Dust with paprika

Note: you can change the recipe by leaving out the anchovy paste, celery and parsley  adding about 2 teaspoons horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.

Personally  I think I would add more shrimp or eat the whole thing myself.

The high today is 32 degrees  off and on again sunshine  breezy  not a good day to be out  even with the sun it is still pretty cold. To be colder over the weekend. No big snow on the horizon which is good  maybe some rain. Wheel of fortune is having their sweethearts week this week  the trip prize is a trip to sandals resorts  Bermuda  st Lucia  and two other islands. Am I jealous  you bet. Lol

Will run this through spell check and then it will almost be time to start. 

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great recipes as usual, Sam, and I didn't know you could get canned shrimps either! :lol: I hope all those sick grandkids of yours get better soon, but make sure you stay away from them like Heidi told you, we need you to stay well. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam both receipts sound delicious, I will be trying them out when Elishia comes over this week end. 

Canned shrimp is called salad shrimp very small. I get them in the same isle as the canned tuna and anchovies.

I hope the grandchildren feel better soon, it is no fun having a house full of sick ones.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I just came in for recess and it was really nice not to wear a coat. The fog finally lifted and the sun was a pleasure to see. Sam the turkey sald sounds wonderful. I'll be back later to catch up. Happy Friday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, indeed--healing thoughts to the children! Strep throat is one of the only serious things I have had, and wow, is it miserable. I really feel for anyone who comes down with it. 

Ah, I wish I was getting seed catalogs and could grow things. We are way too dry/hot/windy to have anything in this soil. When I first moved into this house, I tried making a compost pile and stuff just mummified instead of composting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 15 February 13
> 
> Im a day late and a dollar short  just realized it was Friday. The weeks seem to zoom by  yet spring still seems so far away.
> 
> ...


Being a newbie it's new to me, thanks two day of dinner


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear about more of the grandchildren being so sick. There is so much going around. Just found out my sister was at the emergency. She has a $5,000 deductible and just can't afford to be sick but she was sick for so long she had to go. Guess it is a vertigo that comes after being sick. I know a friend in Canada had dizzyness. I had it for one day, my mother had it and my dear sister has it now after being so sick with a bug and it lasted days. Not a good year so far for people being sick. So glad the wee one with the hair that hurts doesn't have hurting hair any more. Sure hope you don't come down with this. I think stay clear for sure. As you so often do for us, sending healing wishes for your precious grandchildren.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


So glad that Mum is doing OK and baby is fine. Congratulations!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Congratulations!!!! That is wonderful to have a new grandchild. I know there were some scary moments and that part was not fun to go through, but so glad Sam John Parker's mom is ok and they are now home together. Hugs to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam both receipts sound delicious, I will be trying them out when Elishia comes over this week end.
> 
> Canned shrimp is called salad shrimp very small. I get them in the same isle as the canned tuna and anchovies.
> 
> I hope the grandchildren feel better soon, it is no fun having a house full of sick ones.


I can buy all sorts of sizes of shrimp in cans -- small salad shrimp, medium shrimp and large shrimp. In Canada, we always have been able to get them canned. They are in the same food section as the canned fish like tuna and salmon. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heidi could do with not having 4 sick kids that is for sure. Hope they recover soon.
Think I will simply say hi on this KTP and go and have breakfast and sort out my day. I have a few things on and just need to decide what to do when (well thats not quite right most things have a time and I just need to decide a couple of things around them-like when to go and get the ingredients for last weeks Chicken Enchilada Soup and the ingredients for DHs birthday tea on Wednesday). Knitters Guild this afternoon and a 50th to go to sometime between midday and midnight! Probably round 5 or 6 we thing. The 50th is for the mother of our '3rd daughter'. My youngest daughter and Renee became friends on Renee's 1st day at a new school. My 7yo Vicky came flying out the classroom at the end of the day excitedly telling me they had a new girl in the class and there birthdays were the same day. Contact was maintained despite us heading to the UK and back to Adelaide 5 hours drive away and then when Renee needed to come to the city to go to Uni she lived with us- and we ended up with only her here as our two left home before Renee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, sorry to hear that your grandchildren are sick. Seems to be that time of year when illness gets passed from one kid to another. Hope they're all feeling better soon. As usual, appreciate receiving your recipes.

I still have 17 pages to read of last week's TP but thought I'd sneak over and see if I could get on page 1 :lol: (I think I made it.)

Inishowen - congratulations on the birth of your new grandson. Glad that he and mum are okay.

Angora - hope your sister will be all right.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Oh, congratulations and so happy that Mum and babe are both home now.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess that it is that time of year where everyone has something. My office has had rounds of stomach virus, flu, head cold and/or the "creeping crud" over the last month or so. I'm threatening to dip everyone in Lysol...

I'm happy it's Friday, but I'm looking at a very packed Saturday. Thank goodness for the 3-day weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats Inishwen on the new grandson- Kate will have some competion now! Amazing how quickly people recover these days even when something goes wrong. Don't kniow that I would want to go home so quickly. Our private hospitals have a great way (don't know if it iall of them or just the main ones). Th enew mothers and fathers (not sure about siblings) are put up in a good hotel (one uses the Adelaide Hilton) with a midwife available at all times for 5 days. So they have support, don't need to worry about all the things you start worrying about as soon as you get home but are not patients in hospital.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I think I might like this salad, I'm sure of it in fact... not that I would try to cook a whole turkey just to get some meat for the salad, but... so tempting.

Gotto get to bed, it's so, so late here - but my asthma is back today so... I don't really feel like going to bed, it's usually worst when I lie down...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam-hope all the grandchildren are feeling better soon. I love your new scarf. The largest needle I have worked with is a 17. I usually do not like using chunky yarn. I might have to change my mind.

Inishowen-congratulations on the new baby. I'm glad mom is doing well. Hope we can see a picture soon.

Angora -I hope your sister feels better. There sure have been a lot of bad bugs this year,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what marvelous news irishowen - and i love the name. we hope you can post a picture sometime. glad mother and sam john are doing well.

sam



inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - they have a three day weekend this weekend so hopefully they will all recover enough to go back to school on tuesday - at least mother wants them ALL back in school tuesday.

sam



Angora1 said:


> So glad the wee one with the hair that hurts doesn't have hurting hair any more. Sure hope you don't come down with this. I think stay clear for sure. As you so often do for us, sending healing wishes for your precious grandchildren.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have to look for them five - i just never realized they came that way. our grocery always has them packaged in the meat cooler.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam both receipts sound delicious, I will be trying them out when Elishia comes over this week end.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful story darowil - how cool is that - i have a "granddaughter" like that also - think she spends more time here with alexis than she does at home.

sam



darowil said:


> Heidi could do with not having 4 sick kids that is for sure. Hope they recover soon.
> Think I will simply say hi on this KTP and go and have breakfast and sort out my day. I have a few things on and just need to decide what to do when (well thats not quite right most things have a time and I just need to decide a couple of things around them-like when to go and get the ingredients for last weeks Chicken Enchilada Soup and the ingredients for DHs birthday tea on Wednesday). Knitters Guild this afternoon and a 50th to go to sometime between midday and midnight! Probably round 5 or 6 we thing. The 50th is for the mother of our '3rd daughter'. My youngest daughter and Renee became friends on Renee's 1st day at a new school. My 7yo Vicky came flying out the classroom at the end of the day excitedly telling me they had a new girl in the class and there birthdays were the same day. Contact was maintained despite us heading to the UK and back to Adelaide 5 hours drive away and then when Renee needed to come to the city to go to Uni she lived with us- and we ended up with only her here as our two left home before Renee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just curious daralene - how does one get a $5000 deductible policy - that seems awfully high.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, so sorry to hear about more of the grandchildren being so sick. There is so much going around. Just found out my sister was at the emergency. She has a $5,000 deductible and just can't afford to be sick but she was sick for so long she had to go. Guess it is a vertigo that comes after being sick. I know a friend in Canada had dizzyness. I had it for one day, my mother had it and my dear sister has it now after being so sick with a bug and it lasted days. Not a good year so far for people being sick. So glad the wee one with the hair that hurts doesn't have hurting hair any more. Sure hope you don't come down with this. I think stay clear for sure. As you so often do for us, sending healing wishes for your precious grandchildren.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd try sheep dip actually - they jump in over their heads - get well doused.

sam



Redkimba said:


> I guess that it is that time of year where everyone has something. My office has had rounds of stomach virus, flu, head cold and/or the "creeping crud" over the last month or so. I'm threatening to dip everyone in Lysol...
> 
> I'm happy it's Friday, but I'm looking at a very packed Saturday. Thank goodness for the 3-day weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a super idea darowin - wish our hospitals did that.

sam



darowil said:


> Congrats Inishwen on the new grandson- Kate will have some competion now! Amazing how quickly people recover these days even when something goes wrong. Don't kniow that I would want to go home so quickly. Our private hospitals have a great way (don't know if it iall of them or just the main ones). Th enew mothers and fathers (not sure about siblings) are put up in a good hotel (one uses the Adelaide Hilton) with a midwife available at all times for 5 days. So they have support, don't need to worry about all the things you start worrying about as soon as you get home but are not patients in hospital.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kati - can you buy just the turkey breast there - it's something that is quite common here. also - i don't know why you couldn't use well drained canned chicken.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I think I might like this salad, I'm sure of it in fact... not that I would try to cook a whole turkey just to get some meat for the salad, but... so tempting.
> 
> Gotto get to bed, it's so, so late here - but my asthma is back today so... I don't really feel like going to bed, it's usually worst when I lie down...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purl2dive - i really think this 19's are easier to use than the 17's i have. the 19's are plastic - the 17's are harmonies - i really like them but they are a bit heavier than the plastic.

i think it would be great fun to knit an afghan with the 19's using about four strands of yarn - all diffrent scraps that one has left.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam-hope all the grandchildren are feeling better soon. I love your new scarf. The largest needle I have worked with is a 17. I usually do not like using chunky yarn. I might have to change my mind.
> 
> Inishowen-congratulations on the new baby. I'm glad mom is doing well. Hope we can see a picture soon.
> 
> Angora -I hope your sister feels better. There sure have been a lot of bad bugs this year,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry that you're not feeling well. Isn't there anything you can do to ease your asthma?

Doesn't your food market sell bits and pieces of turkey? Ours sometimes has turkey breast packages. Makes it a lot easier to have turkey this way instead of cooking the whole bird.



HandyFamily said:


> I think I might like this salad, I'm sure of it in fact... not that I would try to cook a whole turkey just to get some meat for the salad, but... so tempting.
> 
> Gotto get to bed, it's so, so late here - but my asthma is back today so... I don't really feel like going to bed, it's usually worst when I lie down...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Great news, Inishowen and the baby's names are beautiful. I send best regards and all good wishes to the entire family. Your knitting needles must be smoking! Affectionately


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, happy Friday, I hope all the kids get well soon and that Heidi, Gary, and You all stay healthy. 
Inishowen, Congratulations on the new grandbaby, so glad he's good and healthy and that Mom's doing well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's Friday, and I have a 3-day weekend! I am so excited that I have an extra day off. I hope I can get some knitting done. 

Tomorrow is my DD's 27th birthday. She wants to go get a mani/pedi and then to lunch. I think we are going to eat at Red Lobster. Those cheddar bay biscuits are my downfall!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gotto get to bed, it's so, so late here - but my asthma is back today so... I don't really feel like going to bed, it's usually worst when I lie down...[/quote]

My heart is with you. Asthma is an affliction and one never knows when it will worsen. Sending all good wishes for a peaceful night. Most affectionately.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Best to the family, congrat to you


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It would be one purchased privately and the higher deductible keeps your premium payments lower. Before DH got insurance at work he had to have a policy for school, we got him a catastrophic policy with a deductible of $2500.00



thewren said:


> just curious daralene - how does one get a $5000 deductible policy - that seems awfully high.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> I think I have four grandchildren home sick today. However  today was the first day ayden has been in school all week  not sure why Heidi sent him  although he does tend to get a bit spastic when bored. Heidi took bailee to urgent care this afternoon and she has strep throat. Avery is feeling somewhat better  dont think his hair hurts anymore. So far Heidi and gary have stayed well and I pray it continues that way. I have been banned from their house until all of them are well although I may sneak over for a cup of coffee later.
> sam


Oh No! It sure does go through the family when one is sick, doesn't it? I think that Heidi has the right idea keeping you away. Please take care of yourself. You are already not feeling up to par right now and could easily get really sick.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Congratulations on the new little one! I'm so sorry to hear that your daughter needed surgery after the birth. Thank God they are both well now. Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, so sorry to hear about more of the grandchildren being so sick. There is so much going around. Just found out my sister was at the emergency. She has a $5,000 deductible and just can't afford to be sick but she was sick for so long she had to go. Guess it is a vertigo that comes after being sick. I know a friend in Canada had dizzyness. I had it for one day, my mother had it and my dear sister has it now after being so sick with a bug and it lasted days. Not a good year so far for people being sick. So glad the wee one with the hair that hurts doesn't have hurting hair any more. Sure hope you don't come down with this. I think stay clear for sure. As you so often do for us, sending healing wishes for your precious grandchildren.


I hope your sister will be healthy really soon. Too many people really sick this winter. Take care of yourself so you don't get sick again!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Congratulations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Irishowen congrats on the new grandbaby and so glad mom is doing well now. How frightening for you and her! 

So sorry so many of your GC are sick Sam. Sending them healing energy and strength for Heidi. You be sure to stay a safe distance too Sam. 

Able to knit without any cast now just slow. Working on BSJ workshop and socks the most though also have scarf and baby blanket and purse also on needles. 

Alfred Kitty has been sooo bad lately concerning my yarn. Even if it is in a container he will do his best to get at it. Has gone so far as to tear open tied plastic bags to get to some yarn and reach into my basket to pull out needle protectors, markers, etc just to scatter them. Anyway I bought him one of those cat toys that is round with a ball in it that he can bat at. It also makes a chirping sound. He likes it and at least for today he has not bothered my yarn. Crazy cat. DD asked if I wanted to get one that you put catnip in but I decided he was wild acting enough.

It was 62 F today and gorgeous but they are predicting a low of 27 F by morning and snow flurries. Crazy weather; already have daffodils blooming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> just curious daralene - how does one get a $5000 deductible policy - that seems awfully high.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


She got divorced and works taking care of 3 children so no insurance through work. The only type of insurance she could afford on her meager salary is catastrophic insurance. In other words, she basically has no coverage unless something major happens, like major illnesses or accidents. Yes, it's awful. She is such a beautiful young woman. Here are both my younger sisters. This sister is the one on the left. You just don't go to the doctor. Unfortunately this illness will cost her an arm and a leg.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


MY GM used to put the wool over a chair back (a dining room chair) if there were no spare arms around.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred Kitty has been sooo bad lately concerning my yarn. Even if it is in a container he will do his best to get at it. Has gone so far as to tear open tied plastic bags to get to some yarn and reach into my basket to pull out needle protectors, markers, etc just to scatter them. Anyway I bought him one of those cat toys that is round with a ball in it that he can bat at. It also makes a chirping sound. He likes it and at least for today he has not bothered my yarn. Crazy cat. DD asked if I wanted to get one that you put catnip in but I decided he was wild acting enough.
> 
> It was 62 F today and gorgeous but they are predicting a low of 27 F by morning and snow flurries. Crazy weather; already have daffodils blooming.


lol Gwen you and I both have pets that love our yarn choices. They have good taste like we do!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


I use my feet, LOL LOL it works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


Before I had my swift that I got om the summer, I used the back of 2 chairs or 1 depending on the size of the yarn and around and around I went unless husband was available. :wink: I can't believe how easy it is now with the swift, but I did save up for that. Now that I finally saved up and bought one my LYS has handmade ones by the owner's husband that are just divine and so well made. :roll: Wouldn't you know I would wait all these years to get one and then the one I really want comes along just after I get mine. Still happy though.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


Thanks, what a great idea. I will try that.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just curious daralene - how does one get a $5000 deductible policy - that seems awfully high.
> ...


What beautiful scarves! Did you make them or did they?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


lol Too funny! Good idea though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


You get the creative award. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I did, the hat too and it was my first hat. Started from the center out and with dpns, so something like 1 stitch on ea. needle. Boy was that a challenge or what. :shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


 Thanks LOL LOL :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


Yep, that's the kind of thing that always happens to me too lol. I'm glad you have a swift though


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.
> ...


Kate every time Seth sees Luke he says there's my baby. He is almost three.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


How cute!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > What beautiful scarves! Did you make them or did they?
> ...


Beautiful work! I haven't tackled anything like either of them yet. I'm trying to make myself a sweater with cables right now. I may have to wait for the workshop in March though to do them well. I've done cables before, but they didn't look as good as I would have liked. I want this sweater to look nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


I use my feet too, works fine for me.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


awww how sweet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

After the talk in last week's KTP about Krispy Kreme doughnuts, I came across this on AOL tonight.

"Kripy Kreme Chaos.
The things people will do for a free doughnut... There was rush hour commuter chaos in Edinburgh on Friday as Krispy Kreme opened its first store in Scotland - and gave away free treats to celebrate.

The traffic jams at the launch of the new drive-thru in Hermiston Gait retail centre
got so bad that staff had to alert police about the mile-long tailbacks, according to the Daily Mail.

There were more than 300 people ready and waiting for the store to open at 7am, and staff served the famously tasty doughnuts to 400 customers in the first hour alone - an all-time record for the chain."


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> After the talk in last week's KTP about Krispy Kreme doughnuts, I came across this on AOL tonight.
> 
> "Kripy Kreme Chaos.
> The things people will do for a free doughnut... There was rush hour commuter chaos in Edinburgh on Friday as Krispy Kreme opened its first store in Scotland - and gave away free treats to celebrate.
> ...


wow! That's amazing. I have to say that when Krispy Kreme opened in my neighborhood shopping center it wasn't anywhere that bad but it was bad. I didn't go in for my free donut for a while. I did enjoy my nice hot donut, but really don't care for glazed donuts on the whole. I would rather have powdered sugar or cinnamon sugar. I do like some of the ones with icing on them too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect birthday celebration. I think there's a knock off recipe for those biscuits if you search for them on the internet...but I could never get mine to work out the same. Love going to Red Lobster, but there are so few of them around here and there's generally a wait to get a table.


pammie1234 said:


> It's Friday, and I have a 3-day weekend! I am so excited that I have an extra day off. I hope I can get some knitting done.
> 
> Tomorrow is my DD's 27th birthday. She wants to go get a mani/pedi and then to lunch. I think we are going to eat at Red Lobster. Those cheddar bay biscuits are my downfall!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora you are just a natural born knitter; even your beginning projects are lovely.



Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good recipes, Sam. I love these kinds of salads. I have the same recipe for a vegetable dip, but it didn't have the shrimp in it---will have to try it. I have a recipe for a shrimp aspic...you may recognize it when it's all made. It has a tomato soup and gelatin base with celery, green onion and the canned shrimp. It looks really cool made in a fish shaped mold and is great on crackers or vegetables.

Sorry to hear about the grandkids....we've been lucky on that front with our GS..he's off on Monday as is DH so we'll have to think of an outing or activity...I'm not used to having him the whole day...pre-school is such a God send. DH and I are planning a Valentine's Day date to the annual car show downtown Chicago at the McCormick Center this weekend. We'll have dinner somewhere downtown too so it's a big deal...he's a real gear-head and I like just looking at all the new-bright-shiny cars..we're not in the market for any new cars, but it'll be fun to look.

We had homemade pizza's for dinenr with everyone creating their own masterpiece. It was such fun, but what a mess in the kitchen...mine was a Mediterranean theme with sun-dried tomatoes, roasted red peppers & Kalmata olives with Feta cheese and mozzarella...it was so good. DH had bacon, olives, mushrooms & tomatoes....it was good also.

Hope everyone has a good weekend and good week....congrats on the new grandbaby and glad Mom is doing well enough to go home with the baby. Love the name.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Congratulations on the birth of your second grandchild! Glad everyone is okay.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll have to look for them five - i just never realized they came that way. our grocery always has them packaged in the meat cooler.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I can get the frozen ones too and they can be cooked or raw. When they are in season (what ever that means) I can sometimes get them not frozen, but fresh. Of course those taste the best! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad this day is done had a lot to do, it was so nice outside, just did't want to go out. But I'm happy tomorrow I will work on the heel of my sock,  hope I can do it. Everyone have a good night or day, pray that you tomorrow will be one of healing in every way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Glad this day is done had a lot to do, it was so nice outside, just did't want to go out. But I'm happy tomorrow I will work on the heel of my sock,  hope I can do it. Everyone have a good night or day, pray that you tomorrow will be one of healing in every way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You can do it!!!! Just follow the directions and like magic, it does come together! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


*Stitch Designer* is going to teach us about 6 different combinations and she really knows what she is talking about._ I guarantee that you will be able to do cables well with this one. she is even going to show us how to use 2 cable needles at once - (have no idea how that works)_,

I am even thinking of designing my own full cable sweater with all the patterns she is going to teach.I am excited about this workshop. I have a few Really great workshops signed up this past 3 days. I am really excited about them.

Julie's- won't be long and Sam's is coming up soon. I am so enjoying talking to people about teaching. There is going to be a surprise from this group too- I am not going to say anything until just before, but it will really be a great one. I am a happy camper. I have four a month until June.

There I go, talking about the workshops again, but really, you will have to think about taking all of them. !

Are there any crocheters here? I have one coming up that is outstanding -- oh, and Rachel (prismaticr) is going to teach basic crochet in early March. Take that one as I have some great crochet workshops coming up. I will stop now. Sorry for pushing the workshops but these are really getting better and better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Surprised myself. Used my Mac rather than IPad and was able to change my avatar.
Sam, bought a Cannon 260 Sx camera. Once I learn how to put pix on Mac I will send desert shots.
Today in low 70's and my dr. Put me on Mobid which takes away arthritis pain in hips and knees. So I am a new woman. Went to Zumba took the dogs on a hr. Walk and played with camera taking shots of the Sierras. They are 15 miles from town but the zoom worked well.
Glad Sam John and mom doing well. The midwife deal sounds sweet.
Anyone heard from Jynx?
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pix was taken in White Mts. At Bristle cone pine park. The daughter of my heart wanted my face above the sign which says "protect the ancients". Little brat.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Surprised myself. Used my Mac rather than IPad and was able to change my avatar.
> Sam, bought a Cannon 260 Sx camera. Once I learn how to put pix on Mac I will send desert shots.
> Today in low 70's and my dr. Put me on Mobid which takes away arthritis pain in hips and knees. So I am a new woman. Went to Zumba took the dogs on a hr. Walk and played with camera taking shots of the Sierras. They are 15 miles from town but the zoom worked well.
> Glad Sam John and mom doing well. The midwife deal sounds sweet.
> ...


Shirley here: do you have the *I photo program for macs*? you likely have it for the photo program for your computer if you are on a mac.

you will see at the bottom all the different things like emails etc. click on the picture you want to down load pull the picture out onto your desk top from I photo and *then click on add attachment - then click on chooose file and go to your desk top - and choose that picture - it will have a jpeg number*. type in a name then click on send (Not preview). it might take quite a while for the picture to load.

on your link at the top of the page you can tell if the picture is loading as the http:// etc will show it is highlighted for part of the link - just let it have plenty of time and you will have your picture on the forum here. I had a devil of a time at first as I didn't wait long enough for it to show up. There is also a help section above and you can follow the directions there. good luck!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

KateB said:


> After the talk in last week's KTP about Krispy Kreme doughnuts, I came across this on AOL tonight.
> 
> "Kripy Kreme Chaos.
> The things people will do for a free doughnut... There was rush hour commuter chaos in Edinburgh on Friday as Krispy Kreme opened its first store in Scotland - and gave away free treats to celebrate.
> ...


Yep that's true lol I didn't go on Wednesday when it opened but was in the area on Thursday and it was still crazy lol by all accounts Thursday was pretty quiet with an hours wait to get into the car park but Friday was pandemonium again I guess because its half term and also Fridays ppl generally get a half day at work if they have kids as the schools close early. My girls thought it was fun as there was a real party atmosphere in the store but if ihad known how busy it was I would have waited until it quiet ended down a bit. My middle child went on Wednesday she took the bus tho and said it was just crazy.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

New Blue Bloods tonight Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.

Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


I use one of my wall sconces, they work great, or I sit with my feet up on the coffee table or recliner and put it around my feet, clean of course. lol I've also used a chair back, but don't have one compatible right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Lord Julie, so glad that you have Ringo and Rufus back with no mishaps. That is sooo scary when that happens. Thank goodness that Audrey was able to fix the gate for you. Really hope you don't have any more drama for a while.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


We're excited about them too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


What a day it was for you! I'm so glad the dogs are back home safely now. What good friends to fix your gate for you! Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'd try sheep dip actually - they jump in over their heads - get well doused.
> 
> sam


herding attorneys & paralegals is similar to herding cats...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> After the talk in last week's KTP about Krispy Kreme doughnuts, I came across this on AOL tonight.
> 
> "Kripy Kreme Chaos.
> The things people will do for a free doughnut... There was rush hour commuter chaos in Edinburgh on Friday as Krispy Kreme opened its first store in Scotland - and gave away free treats to celebrate.
> ...


I believe that this chaos happened. It's like candy/crack around here. The only that keeps me away from it is the WW points it would cost me..

**
edit to add:
I just received word that my friend's dad is headed to the hospice. I've already left her a message to call me. I'm not sure what I can do, but sometimes the best help one can be is just to sit there for moral support...

I'm headed for bed, and tomorrow will be a long day. Exercise in the am, knitting with a group in the noon-afternoon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie so glad Rufus and Ringo are home safe. Too much drama for one day.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!

Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great show on Chihuly on PBS tonight


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Great show on Chihuly on PBS tonight


Love his stuff. Have seen several of his installations. Did you see him at the Desert Botanical Gardens a few years ago?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Katgo, so sorry you have to make that hard choice. I hope your health doesn't suffer. 
Sassafras
Thank you for kind words about avatar on last weeks post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord Julie, so glad that you have Ringo and Rufus back with no mishaps. That is sooo scary when that happens. Thank goodness that Audrey was able to fix the gate for you. Really hope you don't have any more drama for a while.


Well it all seems to come at once, next door to the south- that cut down the plants has lit an umu- an above ground cooking fire and we have a total fire ban in the city, groan- I have called Council, and the Fire Brigade, but I am going out shortly to have pizza, with my friends who built the gate for me- this afternoon. I sincerely hope for no more dramas after this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> ...


Thank you Kathy- I surely hope it will be better too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - the insurance companies have you over a barrel and can charge what they want. i don't think they have a conscious.

sam



Pup lover said:


> It would be one purchased privately and the higher deductible keeps your premium payments lower. Before DH got insurance at work he had to have a policy for school, we got him a catastrophic policy with a deductible of $2500.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty sisters - outstanding cap and scarf.

how awful for her that that is the only kind of insurance she could get. very not fair. not going to get on my soap box concerning big business.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just curious daralene - how does one get a $5000 deductible policy - that seems awfully high.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie so glad Rufus and Ringo are home safe. Too much drama for one day.


I was so desperate Charlotte- when they first got out- Rufus I knew would come home- because he always has in the past- Ringo I had no certainty over, but thank goodness he came home first- big treats and fusses over him. I will enjoy going out for tea! Make for a better day I hope!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could drape it over the back of a chair - unwind some by hand and guide it into the ball winder - or talk someone into standing there playing human swift - i vote for the second.

sam



katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i have laid it across my knees but then i was rolling the ball by hand.

sam

but once it was in a ball you could put it in a box and wind it onto your ball winder.



Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


I am sorry to hear this Kathy, it can be so tough- that seems really harsh no warning that he would lose his job, but I understand how you want to be there for the GS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar sassafras.

did you stay on the path?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Surprised myself. Used my Mac rather than IPad and was able to change my avatar.
> Sam, bought a Cannon 260 Sx camera. Once I learn how to put pix on Mac I will send desert shots.
> Today in low 70's and my dr. Put me on Mobid which takes away arthritis pain in hips and knees. So I am a new woman. Went to Zumba took the dogs on a hr. Walk and played with camera taking shots of the Sierras. They are 15 miles from town but the zoom worked well.
> Glad Sam John and mom doing well. The midwife deal sounds sweet.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was a good one. actually - have never seen a bad one - tom selleck has aged so well - not only in looks but in his acting - i think he has a lot more depth. love his jesse stone persona.

sam



Pontuf said:


> New Blue Bloods tonight Sam!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!  

This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad they came home on their own - there is a fear at the bottom of one's stomach when something like this happens until all is set right again.

hope you have a good nights sleep.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha'

sam



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'd try sheep dip actually - they jump in over their heads - get well doused.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending soothing healing energy both to your friend and to her dad. 

sam

[quote=RedkimbaI just received word that my friend's dad is headed to the hospice. I've already left her a message to call me. I'm not sure what I can do, but sometimes the best help one can be is just to sit there for moral support...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is home - would it be possible to have him come live with you? what about those that are doing the pressuring - can they do nothing. what does your son say? sending you soothing sleepytime energy for a good nights sleep and that tomorrow will bring enlightenment.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree with Sam. Fingers crossed and happy thoughts sent your way.



thewren said:


> where is home - would it be possible to have him come live with you? what about those that are doing the pressuring - can they do nothing. what does your son say? sending you soothing sleepytime energy for a good nights sleep and that tomorrow will bring enlightenment.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All, Haven't been on for a while. Sorry Sam the Grandkids are sick poor Heidi,Hope the recover soon. Thank you for the recipes. I hope to keep up with this weeks TP. I pray every one is doing well. I've been knitting away. DH wanted an Angry Red Bird hat so I made him one, it's so funny and he loves it. I knitted a Barbie doll dress.a cute hat for an American doll. I should start on some doll clothes. I have sewing to do but the thought of sitting in a chair and sewing doesn't sound that great but I need to pull up my Big Girl Panties and er done...LOL. 

My Grandson's birthday party is Monday afternoon and he wanted a Rain Cloud Furby..OMG are they expensive. But we got him one and had to play with it of course, It had us laughing. Our Johnathan is growing up too fast.

I better go. Take care my dear friends and hope to check up on you soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work doogie.

sam



doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


Doogie, I love your scarf! you did an excellent job! Kudos. The terrific instructions to get the sheen will go into my file. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of your husband modeling his angry birds hat.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi All, Haven't been on for a while. Sorry Sam the Grandkids are sick poor Heidi,Hope the recover soon. Thank you for the recipes. I hope to keep up with this weeks TP. I pray every one is doing well. I've been knitting away. DH wanted an Angry Red Bird hat so I made him one, it's so funny and he loves it. I knitted a Barbie doll dress.a cute hat for an American doll. I should start on some doll clothes. I have sewing to do but the thought of sitting in a chair and sewing doesn't sound that great but I need to pull up my Big Girl Panties and er done...LOL.
> 
> My Grandson's birthday party is Monday afternoon and he wanted a Rain Cloud Furby..OMG are they expensive. But we got him one and had to play with it of course, It had us laughing. Our Johnathan is growing up too fast.
> 
> I better go. Take care my dear friends and hope to check up on you soon.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Lurker, You have been in my thoughts and prayers. How are you doing? How is Fale? I think about everyone all the time and I truly do miss getting on and having as Sam says a Cupp a with you all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam, You got it. I'll see if I can get him to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'd try sheep dip actually - they jump in over their heads - get well doused.
> ...


This made me laugh...Good one!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


That had the potential to be a major issue. Your various neighbours seem to casue you a few problems, intentional or otherwise.!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


What a horrid decision to have to make- your health or your grandsons future. Don't forgot to take into account how well you will able to help if your health is too badly affected. could you end up with him no better off and you worse off?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was absolutely in tears at the thought of them possibly not coming home. As they say- all's well that ends well!



thewren said:


> so glad they came home on their own - there is a fear at the bottom of one's stomach when something like this happens until all is set right again.
> 
> hope you have a good nights sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is fine work Doogie! thank you for showing us!



doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Dear Lurker, You have been in my thoughts and prayers. How are you doing? How is Fale? I think about everyone all the time and I truly do miss getting on and having as Sam says a Cupp a with you all.


Dear Strawberry, I have been wondering how you were? things have been rather up and down- but I have some very kind friends, which does make a difference. Fale is still in Sydney, I don't know yet when he will be back in NZ, at the very latest I hope to go and see him in October for his 70th birthday. I have started putting money aside for this.
I do hope your health is OK- it is mostly your back isn't it?
Thoughts and prayers for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> ...


Young Hendrix is only five- but he is quite a tall child, I just had not realised how wobbly the fence was getting- but with the repair work on the gate and the chain- that should overcome the problem. I want to go round and reassure him that I spoke sharply, because I was worried about the dogs, he was trying to help, because he was telling me the dogs had run away. Normally things are pretty quiet, and harmonious. Maybe it is just the long hot summer getting to people!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


This is beautiful. Love the understated elegance and sheen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Much of the US should be asleep by now, Darowil in Adelaide is busy somewhere, it looks like I might be flying solo again. I think I might close up the house and head through to rest- the dogs are enjoying the cool of evening, not long and it will be dark! tomorrow for us is Sunday, but this usually means the KTP races ahead, and I start to play 
catch up'. I have about 6 inches to go and I will cast off the long scarf I have been making.
Happy day for the UK, etc! Sleep well to everyone else!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad things have calmed down Julie, and the pups are sleeping. Yes they are probably dreaming of their adventure. Pontuf sticks to me like glue but Clarence would pick up a scent and wander so I always had to keep a close eye on him. I think we all felt your nightmare today because we have been there.

Hope you are having a relaxing evening dear friend.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much of the US should be asleep by now, Darowil in Adelaide is busy somewhere, it looks like I might be flying solo again. I think I might close up the house and head through to rest- the dogs are enjoying the cool of evening, not long and it will be dark! tomorrow for us is Sunday, but this usually means the KTP races ahead, and I start to play
> catch up'. I have about 6 inches to go and I will cast off the long scarf I have been making.
> Happy day for the UK, etc! Sleep well to everyone else!


Thank you, love. I'm glad that the dogs are safe. My Hector used to do similar things and he had all of us searching. I'm making good progress with the simplest knitting possible. It all began with knitting garter-stitch cotton wash cloths and then I discovered a pattern for bootees made from two folded garter-stitch squares. The folding must be an ancient technique so I'm attempting to trace it. What more can I do with these enticing squares? I must go and make breakfast as I've been invited out to lunch and I want to get some housework done before leaving. Affectionately.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


I don't have either a yarn swift or ball winder, so I drape the skein over kitchen drawer front and use a wooden spoon handle to wind the wool round....takes a bit of time as I do it a bit at a time

Sam I hope you take the advice and stay away from GC till they are free from infection

Inishowen congrats on new grandbaby,good that daughter is fine
HandyFamily I hope your asthma settles down soon

hugs and best wishes to any that need them((((hugs))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Chihuly and want to go see his workshop when we're out in the Pacific NW for a famiuly reunion this summer.


Pontuf said:


> Great show on Chihuly on PBS tonight


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know how tough of a decision you have to make.....families ae making all kinds of accomodations these days due to the bad ecomony worldwide. Prayers that the decision you make works out for all of you. 
quote=katgo716]Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!

Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad the dogs are back home and safe....what scare. You deseve some peace and quiet -- hope you had a great time going out to eat with your friends an enjoye the pizza.


Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lord Julie, so glad that you have Ringo and Rufus back with no mishaps. That is sooo scary when that happens. Thank goodness that Audrey was able to fix the gate for you. Really hope you don't have any more drama for a while.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I was thinking of the flower incident as intentional and today effort as unintentional. But hot weather can lower our ability to handle situations well especially when added to your worry about the dogs, especially Ringo. Could be a good idea to go and let him know you are not really angry with him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is beautiful....I like that you are creative in your treatment of the yarn before it gets made into the fabric. I love the sheen and drape.



doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The same from here....prayers headed your way; it does mean a great deal to have friends who stay close by.



thewren said:


> sending soothing healing energy both to your friend and to her dad.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to check out Angry Birds...it certainly seems to have a large range of appeal! Our 4 year old grandson is into the Angry Birds games as well and I'll have to put making hat on my list for him. Over is week-end birthday party, our DS (GS's uncle) sat with him to watch the real Star Wars movie---DS thought it every kind of wrong that GS knew the character names from that movie because of the Angry Birds game on his Mom's iPhone. Can you direct me to the pattern you used for the hat?



thewren said:


> we need a picture of your husband modeling his angry birds hat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> What more can I do with these enticing squares? I must go and make breakfast as I've been invited out to lunch and I want to get some housework done before leaving. Affectionately.


Adult slippers. One end you fold into two ansd stich up (a vertical seamfor the heel) and the other end you overlap the two sides so it is folded into thirds and stitch this up (a a horizontal seam for the toes). And then sew a bitton on where the overlap is almost finsihed. Unfortunately I have never made these myself so I have no photo of them. I do need to knit a square so maybe I could do it now and show it folded but it will not be today- maybe tomorrow depending on how much time I have to knit.

And rabbits- tried to fins the Tea PArty i put them in, but when into my posts I got 360 pages of posts with no spot underneath to go to a certain page.
Lurker it should be in the first TP you started- though it was th eone I started but as I have already talked about it in my first post it has to have yours. Can you find this one for me so we can post the link to the rabbits. To stimulate your appetite for the cuties I will post a photo of them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I will post the photos of putting them together- you might be able to work it out fromt here anyway.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

test


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > What more can I do with these enticing squares? I must go and make breakfast as I've been invited out to lunch and I want to get some housework done before leaving. Affectionately.
> ...


Brilliant! You are such a good friend, Darowil. I can see many uses for the slipper folds, which I have no difficulty in envisaging and as to those bunnies! Did you ever see such endearing little creatures. Your Bible study friends have clever hands. Isn't it such a joy when one finds true satisfaction in the simple things. If I don't get a move-on and complete the things I need to do, I'll be heading into town carrying the vacuum cleaner! Most affectionately


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> test


Loud and clear, Inishowen.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


Oh dear that is so hard for you. Perhaps there are other ways to cope with it rather than you having to go back. I used to record stories onto cassette tapes for my friends children. I f you were able to do that he could listen to you reading him stories and a good night/good morning call from you daily ? I am sure you will get guidance from somewhere to help you to decide what to do. Don't rush into anything, take your time, you need to be well to be able to help. Sending you positive thoughts and wishing you peace and harmony in your life


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Glad things have calmed down Julie, and the pups are sleeping. Yes they are probably dreaming of their adventure. Pontuf sticks to me like glue but Clarence would pick up a scent and wander so I always had to keep a close eye on him. I think we all felt your nightmare today because we have been there.
> 
> Hope you are having a relaxing evening dear friend.


One of my favourite memories of Rufus as a puppy, Charlotte and Pontuf - was watching him trot home- the first time he came home from an escape- back in the days before we had the fences and gates, he looked so graceful as he trotted home- and I was so glad to see him! I realise how Ringo has stolen my heart though- because my distress was similar to that of missing a child. I am so glad for you that Pontuf is a 'Mommy's' boy!
I may watch through my first dvd of Downton Abbey- series three, there are three episodes on it which makes it quite a marathon! I switched off the machine when it got to the third- because I needed to be busy, but the machine in Fale's room I can fast forward!
It is just on 12 am, and I am enjoying a cup of miso I allowed myself today- I have to be careful of Calcium intake with the antibiotic I am on!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, I wish I was getting seed catalogs and could grow things. We are way too dry/hot/windy to have anything in this soil. When I first moved into this house, I tried making a compost pile and stuff just mummified instead of composting.


Water it with a man-made liquid - um - recycled beer, tea, coffee, whatever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Much of the US should be asleep by now, Darowil in Adelaide is busy somewhere, it looks like I might be flying solo again. I think I might close up the house and head through to rest- the dogs are enjoying the cool of evening, not long and it will be dark! tomorrow for us is Sunday, but this usually means the KTP races ahead, and I start to play
> ...


Dear Valerie, I wonder has Hector gone the way of anno domini? or is he still with you? I think it is any pet owners nightmare, losing their special being- I had wanted a girl, as less likely to want to roam, but the breeder decided the girls were better showing dogs- Ringo tends to carry his tail like a flag! so I got him- I was very grateful though because she had kept him until 5 months while I had my sojourn in Scotland. I got to the bottom of the Mull of Kintyre and could just see the coast of Ireland again, though I have never set foot on Irish soil- My Granny's family were Belfast people, although she was born in Frankfurt, and living there till 17 spoke German as a native- got her in to a lot of trouble during WWl when the post mistress reported her for speaking German on the phone [to a friend] back in the days when Post mistresses controlled those large switch boards with all the clips and connecting wires or were they plugs?- 5 will probably check that out, if she is watching!

I would be most interested to see and hear the results of your research into your folded garter stitch bootees! I too love to knit the simple garter stitch square cloth- although Sam has got me started on the Swirl cloth- with garter 'short rows'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Rookie! The pizza was a real treat- and I enjoy being with Audrey and her girls- we are all becoming fast friends. I came home with some sorbet ice blocks- now in the deep freeze, and yoghurt that they had found for 4 tubs for 99c because it was at it's use by date!



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the dogs are back home and safe....what scare. You deseve some peace and quiet -- hope you had a great time going out to eat with your friends an enjoye the pizza.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


That is what I hope to achieve when it is day light today, in about 10 hours time when the world has woken to their Sunday. Hendrix was being responsible telling me, and I know he was distressed because his Mum came out looking for him. I did not dare leave the house at that point because I needed to be there if and when the dogs came home. the party is still going nextdoor- but it is not late enough yet really to call in noise control! I was very glad that the fire brigade came discretely, rather than with all bells and whistles! They were here about 10 minutes, and made two trips to the house, possibly to get literature to explain the fire ban.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Darowil, the Tea Party you are looking for is titled:
Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand,2012.
I am sorry I am not clever with URL's like 5 and Sam hope this helps- the bunny pattern is given on page 1.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I wish I was getting seed catalogs and could grow things. We are way too dry/hot/windy to have anything in this soil. When I first moved into this house, I tried making a compost pile and stuff just mummified instead of composting.
> ...


Urea is good too- if it can be got there discretely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, I love both recipes. Good heavens, I hope all the grandkids are doing better and off to school after the 3 day weekend. Well here in So Cal the temps have been 80 degrees, can't believe it, my poor plants don't know what is happening to them and then by mid week we are suppose to cool down to about 58 degrees and rain..go figure! Have a great and busy week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

found the pattern for the entrelac scarf, it was a free download from Interweave shop.interweave.com/knitting for their store (I don't have a direct link but hte name is The Basic Entrelac Scarf).

Doogie yours is wonderful- no wonder with all the effort you went to to get it right other than the knitting itslef.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I am heading back to bed as it is nearly 1 am!
Happy afternoon shortly to the UK- Kati in Sofia will be there already, as is Ronique in South Africa. You are up early Patocenizo!
Happy Saturday to most of you- sleep well Darowil, when you do get there!

darowil, the title of the tea party you are looking for- is just above!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Julie- managed to find the instructions- had a lovely time reminiscing as I reread many of the posts from then!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-22.html this is the link and the phots are on p22 if anyone wants to link them back (but most of the photos I posted early this evening).

The frist section was posted early on in the TP with the second section of p22.

Bunny KAL
Materials
Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz.

Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).

Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.

Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.

This is the knitting finished!

And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.

Have fun.
Well now for the hardest part of the bunny- giving him a head.
1.	Using the tail from the cast on thread the tail down one side of the square to the middle. Photo 1 shows it with a few loops to show where-abouts to thread it. Put a couple of small anchoring stitches.
2.	The needle in photo 1 is pointing in the direction for the next step. Using the same yarn make the triangle shape as seen in photo2 (note that I have done this with a contrast colour so it can be seen). (For sewers this is a gathering stitch) Move straight across the middle on the inside of the bunny, then up on a 45 degree angle to the middle of the cast on edge, then down from here at the same 45degree angle to the point where began the triangle, (dont sew this part into place anywhere). Dont make the stitches too big or it doesnt pull in well and try to avoid going through to the front. (you may need to start on step 3 as you do this depending on the length of your tail- but that is fine.
3.	Now comes from the WOW moment. Pull on the thread firmly and voila you can see his head forming. Photo 3 shows the head and ears after gathering on this thread, prestuffing.
4.	Stuff the head with whatever stuffing you have to hand. Using the thread put small stitches in to join the cast on edge to the section where you have the gathering thread and use small stitches to pull the bottom of the ears in and then fill in the gaps. Photo 4 shows how easy the gaps are to see, simply use any stitch to pull them together.
5.	If you haven't already pulled the bottom stitches (from the last knitted row) tight do so now. Then using the bottom thread stitch about half way up the back, stuff the body and finish sewing up the back.
6.	If desired add a ribbon round the neck- helps hide any defects! Embroider on a nose and two eyes and there is the finished bunny. Whoops, mearly forgot he needs a tail. I used a pom-pom from Pom-Pom yarn. I cut of one close to the yarn part and discarded it and then used the two yarn parts to sew the pom-pom between them on as a tail. You could do it with only one of the yarn parts - and then it would actually be like a rabbit tail, but as I dont know what age kids it will go to I figured double attachment was the better option. But other options are to make a small pom-pom or using a fluffy yarn wind it around two fingers about 10 times, tie it off through the middle and attach to the bunny.

To finish off the two thread I do a couple of stitches to hold it and then put the needle right through the rabbit, squash it and cut the thread near the bunny. When you let go of the bunny the thread disappears inside and should stay there.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Do you mean what I said?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


An advantage of being a male! Although I did a few weeks work in a remote area of Indonesia and they used the pig pen- climbed onto the fence and squatted over the pig pen. I was privileged I was allowed to go in the garden.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am off to bed now and will return tomorrow- afternoon I hope. As we have 9am church I hope I won't be up in time to go on first, and then I want to do some shopping so I can cook Sams Chicken Enchilda Soup from next week. (actually I have no idea what he will post next week, lets try last week) and as it needs a number of hours in the crockpot I need to ge tthe shopping done earlish.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

darowil said:


> Water it with a man-made liquid - um - recycled beer, tea, coffee, whatever.


An advantage of being a male! Although I did a few weeks work in a remote area of Indonesia and they used the pig pen- climbed onto the fence and squatted over the pig pen. I was privileged I was allowed to go in the garden.[/quote]

When ours needs moistening we both use a large jug.

Urea isn't the same as urine.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > test
> ...


Thank you! I am trying to send a photo from my phone but the software was not installed. hubby did it for me, but i need him to help me send it. He's just gone out, so I'll do it when he's home.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


lol, yes I did mean it- and it -the urea- is exceptionally good for lemons, which we are able to grow here :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Water it with a man-made liquid - um - recycled beer, tea, coffee, whatever.
> ...


When ours needs moistening we both use a large jug.

Urea isn't the same as urine.[/quote]

I was trying to be polite- but failed to check in my dictionary- which as it is a pocket Oxford probably does not have it any way!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

my mum and motherinlaw used to use the back of a dining chair lyn x opps I see lots of people had same idea lol


katgo716 said:


> How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> After the talk in last week's KTP about Krispy Kreme doughnuts, I came across this on AOL tonight.
> 
> "Kripy Kreme Chaos.
> The things people will do for a free doughnut... There was rush hour commuter chaos in Edinburgh on Friday as Krispy Kreme opened its first store in Scotland - and gave away free treats to celebrate.
> ...


Isn't it unbelieveable what people will do for something free when they can buy it so cheaply on their own!??
Stuff like that isn't that important to me! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> kati - can you buy just the turkey breast there - it's something that is quite common here. also - i don't know why you couldn't use well drained canned chicken.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


When I lived in Germany, it was a major excursion to get a turkey for Thanksgiving. Train out to the country to a friend's house and then friend would drive from her home to the farm. They also didn't have a normal ham like we do. Just the really salty ones. The normal hams were only sliced paper thin and sold that way. Cost over $100 to buy a whole one. Might be different now as I have been back in the States for 10 yrs., but quite a surprise that some things were so different. I sure had some funny experiences being the comical foreigner.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> I'm so glad your furbabies escape had a happy ending!! I know you're so thankful they're back home and safe!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


I'm so sorry to hear this ....I will keep you in prayers that you will be guided to make the right decision for yourself and everyone. But if you make yourself sick, you won't help anyone.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

quote=LurkerWell it all seems to come at once, next door to the south- that cut down the plants has lit an umu- an above ground cooking fire and we have a total fire ban in the city, groan- I have called Council, and the Fire Brigade, but I am going out shortly to have pizza, with my friends who built the gate for me- this afternoon. I sincerely hope for no more dramas after this![/quote]

these people sound like a menace to everyone in the neighborhood. Perhaps this will make the Council take action and move them out.
JuneK


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad all ended well Julie, wandering pets is a nightmare and for some reason we always think the worst so its such a relief when they come back unscathed lyn x


Lurker 2 said:


> I was absolutely in tears at the thought of them possibly not coming home. As they say- all's well that ends well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


Good day all, a new day, and a good one. Katgo, I know how hard that is for you, seems like the job of mother goes beyond motherhood to grandmother, always something to worry about and do. Pray about it, step back and breath 
You will do the right thing. Have faith that all things work to the good.
Lurker;
Sorry to hear about your dogs, glad everything worked out and glad you have such good friends, you are blessed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is because great minds think alike.



melyn said:


> my mum and motherinlaw used to use the back of a dining chair lyn x opps I see lots of people had same idea lol
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


Divine!! Gorgeous and anyone would be so proud to wear that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Doogie, live the scarf also found pattern free on revelry and this is on my list for this year!! Gorgeous work, when do you find the time with your studies? Enjoy your vacation.

Julie, so glad Ringo and Rufus made it back home safely. It is so scary when that happens, our Sugar Baby used to get loose and be gone for an hour or so before we moved out of town. When we moved to our current home she was content to stay in our yard. We have a fence now for Daisy n Trixie, Daisy especially gets a scent and does not listen well.

Katgo, so sorry that you are faced with this decision. Its not an easy one, and if your health gets worse you won't be able to help anyone.discuss with family and see if anyone has other jdeas


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Good morning, everybody! 

doogie - nice scarf. what pattern did you use? I love acquiring patterns for stash-busting. 

katgo - If you still want/need a swift, I think Ravelry forums has at least one thread on how to make a swift cheaply (about $20 USD or so)

darowil - those are cute rabbits! that makes a perfect "woobie" for a kid. Oh, and thank you for posting that pattern.

I need my second cup before I wander off for today's stuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora you are just a natural born knitter; even your beginning projects are lovely.
> 
> Thanks Gwenie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gotta jump in here, 
sam, please keep your distance from the sickies. you really don't want to get this mess, with your breathing problems.
we R gonna make a wm run today, and i added the stuff to fix the salad, sounds good. although soup is what it feels like we need. 
had a great get together last nite with old friends we try to do it once a month, of course we had food out the wazoo. cousin fixed vinson chili (yuk, for my part... but dh came home with a lg bowl of it) ate far to much. i just love catching up with them, the guys go into the living room and we go from room to room to chat. also, bean (girlfriends nic name... as we are both donna's) showed me some tips about my kindle fire... also know now how to acsess the internet now for help with it. she is so good to sit and figure out how to do this stuff. also sent my ipod home with her to have her download some new music onto it. came home with another 5-6 movies cousins dh did for us. i have: Taken 2, all the new midsummer mysteries, iron lady, dark shadows. little red riding hood and the hunter (i think) so after the wally world run, gonna settle in and movie time.
its so grey and cold out, of course they are calling for snow flurries. sick of it i tell you. 
i love seeing the pictures of what folks are working on, love the family shots, love the new avitars. love you all, with speedy health problems resolved. sam... please take care, after the bought dad just went through and how he struggled with his breathing, don't want you to get down with this mess. later guys


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning, everyone. Woke up to sun but it is now overcast and raining. Need to find a laundromat and a nail salon in Tifton, GA. Picked up a wine bags at Publix yesterday and put 3 wips in it. It was only .99 and will hold 4 skeins (bottles). Wish I would have gotten another one. 
Conrats on new grandchild. Glad mom and babe are home.
Keep away from sick people, Sam. Hoping the little ones are better soon and able to go to school on Tuesday.
Glad your dogs are back, Julie. We have a chihuahua that will run if he gets a chance. The yorkiepoo sticks close by. 
SIL lost his job on Monday. Company told them if Obama was reelected, they were changing to distribution not manufacturing. Not even a layoff. Claimed he and another guy stood around talking instead of working for 20 minutes. Just a way to not having to pay unemployment. 
Katgo, think about how things would affect you if you were to move again. Hopefully his mom will step up and parent now that she has too.
If I forgot anyone, just know that my thoughts are with you. 
Have a great day, everyone.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> quote=LurkerWell it all seems to come at once, next door to the south- that cut down the plants has lit an umu- an above ground cooking fire and we have a total fire ban in the city, groan- I have called Council, and the Fire Brigade, but I am going out shortly to have pizza, with my friends who built the gate for me- this afternoon. I sincerely hope for no more dramas after this!


these people sound like a menace to everyone in the neighborhood. Perhaps this will make the Council take action and move them out.
JuneK[/quote]

Funny thing is with their particular belief system they seem to think they are above all us ordinary mortals! Fortunately the party quieted down by 12-30 am.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Designer, thank you I will try this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I realise now, fully how much I have invested in Ringo- emotionally, his loving is helping get me through this time, Rufus because of his pit bull ancestry tends to come up true to that breeding [as a fighting dog]. One is always worried because the dog fighting rings are some where around. I have seen some of the casualties at the SPCA kennels. 
But thank God both came home safely.



melyn said:


> So glad all ended well Julie, wandering pets is a nightmare and for some reason we always think the worst so its such a relief when they come back unscathed lyn x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> ...


Thank you, Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Doogie, live the scarf also found pattern free on revelry and this is on my list for this year!! Gorgeous work, when do you find the time with your studies? Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Julie, so glad Ringo and Rufus made it back home safely. It is so scary when that happens, our Sugar Baby used to get loose and be gone for an hour or so before we moved out of town. When we moved to our current home she was content to stay in our yard. We have a fence now for Daisy n Trixie, Daisy especially gets a scent and does not listen well.
> 
> Katgo, so sorry that you are faced with this decision. Its not an easy one, and if your health gets worse you won't be able to help anyone.discuss with family and see if anyone has other jdeas


I am wondering what breeds they are, Pup lover?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Angora you are just a natural born knitter; even your beginning projects are lovely.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


Glad the wanderers returned, Julie, that must have been a really worrying time for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


Would it be possible for your GS come to you at the beach at weekends?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


So glad to hear Mum and baby are fine,Lovely name for Sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Doogie, live the scarf also found pattern free on revelry and this is on my list for this year!! Gorgeous work, when do you find the time with your studies? Enjoy your vacation.
> ...


Daisy is a Bernese mountain dog and Trixie is a cockapoo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> ...


I am sure they have been dreaming of their half hour or so of freedom- not that I ever tie them up, but they are kept in until I have the puppy neutered, and a decent harness for him.
Also with Rufus being so big, I am unable to exercise them together, and feel it unfair to walk one when I can't walk the other- roll on May when I should have a little excess!
How is Luke- what milestones has he achieved now!?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Speaking of those without insurance or with catastrophic-type: shortly after I finished the radiation and had begun the post-diagnosis meds for the second time around for the breast cancer, I spent 4 years without any insurance. No money to pay for it and too young for Medicare. 

Many medical providers and pharmaceutical companies will make arrangements to ease the costs of services and drugs, if you explain the situation to them--at least mine did. Whether it is a question of writing a script so that the med can be split or the supply can be increased, or the services and office calls can be billed at a lower rate, the professionals I dealt with tried to be accommodating.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Not quite sure of cockapoo? cocker/poodle? The Bernese sounds a wonderful dog- but she also wanders? Ringo has what I call flannel ears when he is trying to annoy the dog next door. Having to be very careful about the amount of barking he gets up to!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking of those without insurance or with catastrophic-type: shortly after I finished the radiation and had begun the post-diagnosis meds for the second time around for the breast cancer, I spent 4 years without any insurance. No money to pay for it and too young for Medicare.
> 
> Many medical providers and pharmaceutical companies will make arrangements to ease the costs of services and drugs, if you explain the situation to them--at least mine did. Whether it is a question of writing a script so that the med can be split or the supply can be increased, or the services and office calls can be billed at a lower rate, the professionals I dealt with tried to be accommodating.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is reassuring to hear Joy- we hear so much about the bad side of the American Medical situation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.
> ...


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party Mary- Sam has been sleeping late in recent weeks, but will welcome you warmly to his table- we love to hear new voices!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Recipees sound good! Thanks. I, too, pour over seed catalogues and dream. Then I pick a few from my friend's choices and plant them in huge pots some of which I bring in in the autumn. I have 2 strange yellow tomatoes ripenning on their dwindling vine , in my east and south-facing windows. Don't think they will make a second summer. Hoping for new 'breeds" this year!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love Chihuly and want to go see his workshop when we're out in the Pacific NW for a famiuly reunion this summer.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


RookieRetiree when and where is the reunion? Maybe we can get together.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have received a request from one of the members to explain how a thread painting subject was done and how I knew how to put it into a wall hanging. 
_here are three pictures which show you the journey from a drawing of a bear - then the thread painting and then the wall hanging including it_ called ' *bear country*'
I am not sure whether I posted it in a previous week's TP but it answers the question as there seems to be some interest in how this is done.

_There are a lot of Grizzly bears in the Rockies and they are part of this area- I have seen a couple on the side of the road in the Peter Lougheed Provincial Park in Kananaskis. Beautiful drive_.

The first one shows the actual thread painting - the 2nd shows the finished thread painted bear (grizzly) and the third shows the wall hanging which includes the thread painted bear. If any of you quilters would like more information, please pm me. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Shirley, this is amazing! You are so so talented.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley do you do this on a Viking?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley you must go through lots of thread spools!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks sam for doing the newsletters they are wonderful
February in alberta is usually a warm month and this year it is no exception +15 and mild out- we sat out without a coat for coffee on the deck always like being able to sit out outside perks me up
Time is so precious these days
take care and stay away from those sick grandkiddies for a while


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never been to Tacoma but know there is an incredible glass museum there and also the glass bridge. Tacoma and Seattle are on my bucket list.
I purchased a glass blowing class for DH and me and put it in his stocking at Christmas. We will probably schedule it in March. We are huge blown glass and crystal fans.

My sister is a docent at the Columbus Art Museum in Ohio. Many years ago she worked with Chihuly when he did an installation there. They became friends and she purchased a few pieces from him. My sister is an artist and has an extensive art collection. I saw the Columbus exhibit and it was wonderful. He gave the museum a very large chandelier. I thought that was very generous of him.

Pontiac



Sandy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love Chihuly and want to go see his workshop when we're out in the Pacific NW for a famiuly reunion this summer.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

WOW! I am all caught up and I think I will knit on a bear for a while. I received this recipe in my email this morning and it sounds really good so I thought I would pass it on. It is for a Southwest Salad here is the link:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Southwest-Salad?pmcode=INBDV02T&_mid=2408527&_rid=2408527.558202.151890

Off to knit for now.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy this salad lookS great!

Ok TKPers i need some help. How do I copy a link from my email onto our TKP thread? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley you must go through lots of thread spools!


Thanks for sharing, I agree Pontuf.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good day to stay in, get out the Lysol, take care of the youngen' and yourself. 
That turkey salad sounds great, first I will get some turkey, roast, mashed potatoes, etc., then move one to the salad. 
Still a little cool here in Los Angeles area. However, the beach is wide open for a stroll. 
Karen


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I finally caught up and I have to leave soon to go do birthday shopping for my 12-year old granddaughter. She loves to bake, so baking equipment is on the list, along with a flash drive to put her stories on - she likes to write, too - and maybe some basketball shoes. Yes, we spoil the grandkids!

Julie, so glad the dogs are home! My Jack Russell just runs next door when he gets loose - he is looking for his dog friend to come out and play. The two of them will chase each other until they can't run any more and then come and flop an our back deck, crazy animals!!

Sam, stay well and I hope the grand kids are better soon so poor Heidi can have a break.

Inishowen, congratulations on the grand baby - enjoy him,they don't stay small long.

Doogie, that scarf is the first thing made in entrelac that has made me want to learn how to do it. It is absolutely gorgeous! I guess I'll have to sign up for that workshop when it comes up. Thanks for the inspiration.

Got to go grab some lunch, hunt down the DH and drag him off to shop. Paula


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley do you do this on a Viking?


Yes on my husquvarna viking- I have always used Vikings, they are great for free motion embroidering. I use a free motion foot and drop my feed dogs. It is not a difficult process. you just set the machine to a very very short stitch and move your fabric back and forth. I nearly bought an actual embroidery machine but it does all the work and I like to do it myself- you are basically 'painting' with different colors of thread- I have taught this for years on Learningfa - a workshop I started about 7 years ago. I have some of my classes on hand but am not doing the quilts now. no time, even though I am getting the urge again.

I think some of my lessons are on older posts of my blog.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a stash of thread nearly as large as my stash of yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Sam, sorry to hear about your grandchildren...no fun being sick for a kid. I work with preschool kids and they are all coughing and sneezing. Don't think we have had full attendance in three weeks...so far all the staff is OK but I think we wash our hands more and I know I get lots of sleep and take my vitamins

I just finished a little cradle bag...turned out well now just have to get a doll for it. Making it for the little girl two houses down from us. She's almost 3 and loves little dolls and real girlie things.
It rained so hard last night and was really cold...but we still don't have snow up the mountain. So far it's been a mild winter for us. Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

donmaur said:


> thanks sam for doing the newsletters they are wonderful
> February in alberta is usually a warm month and this year it is no exception +15 and mild out- we sat out without a coat for coffee on the deck always like being able to sit out outside perks me up
> Time is so precious these days
> take care and stay away from those sick grandkiddies for a while


*donmauer! I am so glad to see you*. Everyone- donmaur just finished teaching the most wonderful workshop "let's have fun with color'

Gwen and angora1 have done some great projects from it.

It is so full of information. I hated to see it close.

I would like to thank you once again donmaur. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. If you get up to Calgary, give me a call and I will come for a short visit. I live very close by.

This is such a warm caring place, please drop by often. Shirley


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I so enjoyed the bear and your beautiful quilt. I hand quilted but haven't done so in years. Made each of seven grands a crib and twin size quilt. Also one each for two daughters and son.

Angora, glad you like my new avatar. Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I appreciate the suggestions, but I have given up--even could I get the compost to work out, the water required for growing things is excessive, and we are in severe drought here (you should hear the things I mutter when the neighbors insist on watering their lawn...or maybe you shouldn't).

Doogie, the scarf is stunning!

Katgo, I hope your decision about what to do will come clear for you soon. These things are never easy...

I am slow to get moving today--must do something about that. I started on Stevieland's Edwina Shawl; finally, something perhaps for me?

Julie, I am so glad your fellows had no mishaps and returned home safely!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


Always good to hear happy news...Welcome to the world Sam John Parker.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw a whole program on him yesterday! He is the one that does the absolutely exquisite glass in gardens and the color? It was the first time I have seen his work -- wonderful artist - I loved every minute and am going to watch it again soon. Blown glass is very difficult but he is unbelievable - his eye for color - is so great.



Pontuf said:


> I have never been to Tacoma but know there is an incredible glass museum there and also the glass bridge. Tacoma and Seattle are on my bucket list.
> I purchased a glass blowing class for DH and me and put it in his stocking at Christmas. We will probably schedule it in March. We are huge blown glass and crystal fans.
> 
> My sister is a docent at the Columbus Art Museum in Ohio. Many years ago she worked with Chihuly when he did an installation there. They became friends and she purchased a few pieces from him. My sister is an artist and has an extensive art collection. I saw the Columbus exhibit and it was wonderful. He gave the museum a very large chandelier. I thought that was very generous of him.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


It is hard to describe how I felt when I saw young Ringo was in the house! They are watered and fed, and toileted, but have had to come in again because Ringo is spending too much time barking at the neighbours' dog- not a good look for early Sunday morning!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard to describe how I felt when I saw young Ringo was in the house! They are watered and fed, and toileted, but have had to come in again because Ringo is spending too much time barking at the neighbours' dog- not a good look for early Sunday morning!


We had an 'escape artist' for a while--I understand your feeling completely.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


I actually tried using my feet once...thought the exercise would be good for them...

;-) ;-) ;-) 
too much exercise... so I used the back of my dining room chairs. That worked much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is hard to describe how I felt when I saw young Ringo was in the house! They are watered and fed, and toileted, but have had to come in again because Ringo is spending too much time barking at the neighbours' dog- not a good look for early Sunday morning!
> ...


So you DO know- was this a doxie? they are skillful diggers and very determined in my experience!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sandy this salad lookS great!
> 
> Ok TKPers i need some help. How do I copy a link from my email onto our TKP thread? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


highlite link right click,select copy... open where ever it is going right click paste


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Our doxie was quite a digger, but he actually stuck pretty well to home. The Houdini was our bigger dog (about Lab sized, though he was of uncertain ancestry); we had no trouble with him living in the country but once we moved here, he would just sail over the fence and launch us on a merry chase around the neighborhood. (Rather, it was merry for him but not so much for us!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, Agnes! just spoken with my school friend who lives in Daviot! I gather they have had snow drifting to higher than her wellie boots, so gardening is not a real possibility yet this winter- apart from some planting which the men of the family did earlier today. Our Canadian friends will laugh at a drift of that much putting a stop to activity- we get that much only on the mountainous skifields!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Rufus once leaped the gate so I hurriedly constructed a removeable barrier about another foot higher to put a stop to that one! [but still let me through with the lawnmower to cut the front grass! Oh for the days of two strong arms! (mine)]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, Thank you so much for showing us how you do your thread painting. Truly beautiful and amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

donmaur said:


> thanks sam for doing the newsletters they are wonderful
> February in alberta is usually a warm month and this year it is no exception +15 and mild out- we sat out without a coat for coffee on the deck always like being able to sit out outside perks me up
> Time is so precious these days
> take care and stay away from those sick grandkiddies for a while


Hi Teacher, Donmaur was my teacher in the Color Workshop. The mosaic knitting I posted was taught there, along with Fair Isle and Intarsia. Love it that it was warm enough to sit out on the deck and enjoy your coffee. I lift my cup to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, How are you feeling? I'm afraid I haven't had as much time on here and am not up to date. Hope you are not in as much pain now. Is the Mountain Bernese the one in your avatar? What a beautiful dog.

Southern Gal, What is a wm run? Thought I knew most of the abbreviations. :lol: :lol: 

Kehinkle, So sorry you hear about your SIL. He must be in a real quandry and I know it won't be easy emotionally.

Ohio Joy, Thank you for the information. Will pass that along to my sister. Although, now there are so many in her situation that they may not be as accomodating?

Ann Barr, Our Hawaiian member. Would love to see a photo of your cradle bag. They are rather amazing and we do post our projects on here as well as KP. Just hoping. ;-) 

Well, our dear little pug we are babysitting is too cute. When he was little and I used to babysit him everyday along with my first grandchild, I taught him to sing. He squeaks a toy and then sings away, squeaks again and sings, repeating this over and over to much laughter on my part and at least one biscuit. What a joy he is. Hate to admit it but he loves my hubby more than me. Sleeps on his side of the bed and gives him lots of kisses. He loves me too, but not the same type of enthusiasm. The other grandfather died and our son being away, think he is just so glad to see this grandfather is still here.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

dog dreams.....oh do they have fun.



Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Praying for you to find a good way to solve the difficult problem of helping out and taking care of yourself at the same time.



katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Agnes! just spoken with my school friend who lives in Daviot! I gather they have had snow drifting to higher than her wellie boots, so gardening is not a real possibility yet this winter- apart from some planting which the men of the family did earlier today. Our Canadian friends will laugh at a drift of that much putting a stop to activity- we get that much only on the mountainous skifields!


hello Julie glad hounds returned home safely,and that you are ok and in contact with Fale
My brother-in law was stationed at Daviot police cottage many years ago, early '70's I think, my sister used to complain about the snowdrifts then lol


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

when I click on chrome google I have a fantastic background of Chihuly glass. Our PBS didnt show the program ...darn.



Pontuf said:


> Great show on Chihuly on PBS tonight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

They certainly were worn out with their high speed escape to where ever! what fun from their point of view!



Ezenby said:


> dog dreams.....oh do they have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes,Trixie is a poodle/cocker mix. She is very smart and lovable. Since I have been home from hospital she is almost glued to my lap. Lol Daisy is smart and lovable also though she has more of an independent streak in her. DH threatened last night he was going to buy a shock collar to try n stop her barking. When we got her as a pup both the breaded n vet told us she was a quiet breed, and wouldn't bark much. HA!!! Lol they were wrong about her, she talks, sings and barks daily


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this is the most beautiful piece of work...and you did work hard to get the final show.



doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Agnes! just spoken with my school friend who lives in Daviot! I gather they have had snow drifting to higher than her wellie boots, so gardening is not a real possibility yet this winter- apart from some planting which the men of the family did earlier today. Our Canadian friends will laugh at a drift of that much putting a stop to activity- we get that much only on the mountainous skifields!
> ...


I remembered that your sister had lived there- but had forgotten their role in the community- not sure if Pam and Brian were there then! Certainly would not have been in the house they are now- that looks rather new- although they have worked hard establishing the garden! Thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


and I have a 'talking' corgi- with a very strong streak of independence! Rufus does listen to me thank goodness- but not young flannel ears when he chooses. It is very endearing isn't it when they show their concern for you?!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes, they are in my avatar.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

you are so very talented.



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley do you do this on a Viking?
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have received a request from one of the members to explain how a thread painting subject was done and how I knew how to put it into a wall hanging.
> _here are three pictures which show you the journey from a drawing of a bear - then the thread painting and then the wall hanging including it_ called ' *bear country*'
> I am not sure whether I posted it in a previous week's TP but it answers the question as there seems to be some interest in how this is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My grandson has a $6000 deductible policy thru his workplace which he pays dearly for - $147 out of every check. He also has a $20 deductible when he goes to the dr. & $50 deductible for Urgent Care. He didn't realize how bad this policy was until he broke his wrist recently. (He had only gone to the dr. for a physical before this.) He had to go to Urgent Care & then Urg. Care referred him to an Ortho. Surgeon as the break was a very bad one. He was under the care of the Surgeon several weeks as they were waiting to see if they would really have to operate. In the meantime he had a special cast that he had to wear. Eventually the Surgeon told him he could make the decision whether to have the surgery or not, they were leaving it up to him. As he already owed thousands of dollars to drs. he decided not to have the surgery & it now appears that his wrist is just fine. He also went to Physical Therapy once & asked the therapist to give him exercises that he can do at home as he can't afford to go there twice a week as they had advised. All I can say is what good is his insurance? This is the best that many companies are offering their employees & I think it speaks volumes about how much they care for their employees. By the way, this isn't a small struggling company, they do very well & make alot of money. They also don't allow breaks or lunches - so much for adhering to laws.


thewren said:


> just curious daralene - how does one get a $5000 deductible policy - that seems awfully high.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I have young doxies...brother and sister. The little boy is starting to increase his patrol area. We live in the country (forest) and all our dogs had a patrol area...always within sight of the house. This little guy...Toby..is a barker and thinks he needs to scare off even a dropping leaf. 
I bought a barking collar but will take it back to the store soon. Collar was cruel looking.. like a water boarding device but done with a shock treatment. 
What can I do to stop his constant barking? WISH... he could relax and enjoy the scenery.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thread painting is also referred to as method is referred as free style machine embroidery. There are some shows on PBS that deal with this type of work. It is very beautiful. Zoe

Here are some pictures of it.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=freestyle+machine+embroidery&hl=en&tbo=u&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4SAV...

A couple of tutorials on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I have young doxies...brother and sister. The little boy is starting to increase his patrol area. We live in the country (forest) and all our dogs had a patrol area...always within sight of the house. This little guy...Toby..is a barker and thinks he needs to scare off even a dropping leaf.
> I bought a barking collar but will take it back to the store soon. Collar was cruel looking.. like a water boarding device but done with a shock treatment.
> What can I do to stop his constant barking? WISH... he could relax and enjoy the scenery.
> 
> ...


I have been trying the cold water treatment- as it is summer here- also go out armed with a big stick which I thump on the ground to try and get 'flannel ears' to listen to me. Next time I take him into the back garden for toileting he will already be on the leash- so I have some control over whether he goes back on patrol or not- I will need to get him back in fairly smartly. Wish I had a forest- but you make the best of what you have- the vets have been most impressed with how I have handled the dogs- both have an aggressive tendency, which was rather inflammatory when 5 month old Corgi arrived- Rufus is a mutt, probably with pit bull mother. but we now have peace most of the time.

oh and lots of treats- but not everytime because they need to work for those!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

May I comment on recipes?

Thanks for all the Ideas for Foodies!
I decided to go meatless, [I do eat fish/shellfish] but I have discovered many veg protein substitutes. I can always use them in the recipes, and so the ones you share are all great to try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> May I comment on recipes?
> 
> Thanks for all the Ideas for Foodies!
> I decided to go meatless, [I do eat fish/shellfish] but I have discovered many veg protein substitutes. I can always use them in the recipes, and so the ones you share are all great to try.


dear Barb- you are welcome to comment on what ever you choose- although we do try to avoid controversy. and Welcome to the KTP!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought that I would share a universal laundry symbols site for yarn care. You just follow the instructions stated on the yarn label accordingly! Zoe 
http://www.trendsetteryarns.com/symbols.htm


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

No controversy from me, as I am a farm girl and have a good understanding of all kinds of needs, for use of the animal products. 
What I have found in food that is available, is anyone can have fun with all sorts of ingredients. That is the great thing about our varied choices.
Actually, it opens up the ability to try new stuff! 
I like that! :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Kehinkle, So sorry you hear about your SIL. He must be in a real quandry and I know it won't be easy emotionally.

Actually, my SIL could probably care less about losing his job. When my DD became a nurse, her talked about quitting then. But his job paid for their insurance. She's a contracted visiting nurse. Now, they will have to buy insurance or pay for COBRA. Don't think he is in any hurry to get another job. Takes away the time he could been fiddling around with his cars. 

Wm must mean walmart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yes, they are in my avatar.


LOL. I never saw the little white dog in the photo till you said "they".


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kernan said:


> Recipees sound good! Thanks. I, too, pour over seed catalogues and dream. Then I pick a few from my friend's choices and plant them in huge pots some of which I bring in in the autumn. I have 2 strange yellow tomatoes ripenning on their dwindling vine , in my east and south-facing windows. Don't think they will make a second summer. Hoping for new 'breeds" this year!


Perhaps if you take the top of the vine fold it so it is in the dirt it might perk up and keep growing. I have done this with tomatoes before and they grew new shoots.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just finished the heel of my sock,  and did good, thank you so much everyone for all of your encouragement. Happy Am I, now to finish it lol lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> May I comment on recipes?
> 
> Thanks for all the Ideas for Foodies!
> I decided to go meatless, [I do eat fish/shellfish] but I have discovered many veg protein substitutes. I can always use them in the recipes, and so the ones you share are all great to try.


Barb, I have found a smoked tempeh that is wonderful in many of the recipes.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> you could drape it over the back of a chair - unwind some by hand and guide it into the ball winder - or talk someone into standing there playing human swift - i vote for the second.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


lol Sam. I don't have anyone here but Trixie.. During the winter I am the only one living in the whole building.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. I just got the taxes done and bills paid. I think I've earned some knitting time! Oh, right after I finish that housework...lol

I like tempeh and tofu. In fact, I was just talking to DD about making some miso soup!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> lol Sam. I don't have anyone here but Trixie.. During the winter I am the only one living in the whole building.


I think we've already established Trixie is not your best "yarn helper"!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We'll be in the Bend, Oregon area for the weekend of June 21 - but will also be spending some time in Seattle, Redmond, WA and possibly Portland....haven't finalized all the plans yet. I'd love to get together -- I'll send you a PM when plans get more confirmed.



Sandy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love Chihuly and want to go see his workshop when we're out in the Pacific NW for a famiuly reunion this summer.
> ...


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I am still experimenting with the tofu and other items like that.

What I am finding is they can be used in many ways because they take on the flavors of other ingredients.
The added protein is good for us and sometimes older folks [and others of course] don't get enough.
I haven't made any dish using tofu that I didn't like.

Added plus: they are usually quick to use and that leaves more time to knit! :-D


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

We'll be in the Bend, Oregon area for the weekend of June 21...

Do let me know!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> where is home - would it be possible to have him come live with you? what about those that are doing the pressuring - can they do nothing. what does your son say? sending you soothing sleepytime energy for a good nights sleep and that tomorrow will bring enlightenment.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


My son's first words to my husband when he told him about the new job were "and Mom willl get to spend more time with RJ". I'm assuming that means taking him on the weekend. The home situation is really awful, and my son is the only sane one in the house. His best friend and his gf with their 3 kids got evicted and my son took them in. DIL is just not a good mom. She grew up in a horrible situation with both parents on drugs and when her dad got put in jail her mom started stripping and taking her to work with her. I think she was 3 when that started. Her mom and stepdad are "swingers", and she grew up with wild orgies going on in the house and lots of drugs. So...I don't know what to do. For now I have to be here at the beach to get the rental unit ready for the season, so I am going back "home" (3 hours away) for 2 weeks and then coming back here. I'm going to see how things go. My DIL has my cell phone number, and I told her to keep in touch. Hubby says he will bring GS with him when he comes here weekends if things are bad for the little guy. So for now I am going to play it by ear.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I try to make several meals a week meatless. Found some veggie burgers that are good. DS said they didn't taste like meat. Duh! 4 for $4.99 but as it is just me, not bad. Takeout is costlier. Also eat more chicken, turkey and fish than red meat. Could probably go vegetarian, except for bbq ribs! Haven't tried any of the meatless products, except for burgers. 
DS just called me to get the recipe for the wraps I made at his house. So simple. Adapted from recipes I found on pinterest.

Southwest wraps

Can of corn, drained
Can of black beans, drained and rinsed
Package of taco seasoning mix mixed with water. Little more than pkg calls for.
Chopped up chicken (or whatever meat you want)
can of salsa (mexican aisle) 

Mix together, heat up and serve with tortillas or lettuce. 

I added chopped bells peppers, onion and celery to the mix also.
Can also add cilantro, fresh squeezed lime or anything else your heart desires. I added fresh basil and cilantro to my wraps.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

doogie said:


> I agree with Sam. Fingers crossed and happy thoughts sent your way. [/endquote]
> Thanks! And yes, you do look like Tom Hanks lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh -- I love the beach!! I think it was the Santa Monica beach that my DD and GS visited while we were out there in October!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> What a horrid decision to have to make- your health or your grandsons future. Don't forgot to take into account how well you will able to help if your health is too badly affected. could you end up with him no better off and you worse off?


That's a very good point. Thank you for that.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know how tough of a decision you have to make.....families ae making all kinds of accomodations these days due to the bad ecomony worldwide. Prayers that the decision you make works out for all of you.


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> And rabbits- tried to fins the Tea PArty i put them in, but when into my posts I got 360 pages of posts with no spot underneath to go to a certain page.
> Lurker it should be in the first TP you started- though it was th eone I started but as I have already talked about it in my first post it has to have yours. Can you find this one for me so we can post the link to the rabbits. To stimulate your appetite for the cuties I will post a photo of them


How adorable!!!!!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Adding a tofu recipe, but chicken, or other meat sure could be used. I am careful in how much frying I do; so will use what oil amount, I feel is best. 

~~~Tofu Parmigiana~~~
from: www.allrecipes.com
1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
5 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
2 teaspoons dried oregano, divided 
salt to taste 
ground black pepper to taste 
1 (12 ounce) package firm tofu 2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
1 clove garlic, minced 
4 ounces shredded mozzarella cheese 
Directions
In a small bowl, combine bread crumbs, 2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese, 1 teaspoon oregano, salt, and black pepper.
Slice tofu into 1/4 inch thick slices, and place in bowl of cold water. One at a time, press tofu slices into crumb mixture, turning to coat all sides.
Heat oil in a medium skillet over medium heat. Cook tofu slices until crisp on one side. Drizzle with a bit more olive oil, turn, and brown on the other side.
Combine tomato sauce, basil, garlic, and remaining oregano. Place a thin layer of sauce in an 8 inch square baking pan. Arrange tofu slices in the pan. Spoon remaining sauce over tofu. Top with shredded mozzarella and remaining 3 tablespoons Parmesan.
Bake at 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) for 20 minutes.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh dear that is so hard for you. Perhaps there are other ways to cope with it rather than you having to go back. I used to record stories onto cassette tapes for my friends children. I f you were able to do that he could listen to you reading him stories and a good night/good morning call from you daily ? I am sure you will get guidance from somewhere to help you to decide what to do. Don't rush into anything, take your time, you need to be well to be able to help. Sending you positive thoughts and wishing you peace and harmony in your life


Thank you so much! I am going to try Skype with him. My son and I set it up on my computer. Now my son has to get a camera and microphone for RJ's computer. He is also going to Skype with RJ, so hopefully that will be enough with hubby bringing him here every few weeks and me going back every few weeks. I can't see being there all the time when he lives an hour away from my house and is in school all day. My hubby will try to keep in touch with DIL too as he is 2 hours closer than I am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm headed your way in June for a family reunion. Are you familiar with the Deep Canyon Ranch? That's my brother's and nephew's outfit. We'll be out there for several days....any local yarn stores, alpaca, llama farms, etc. that I should check out?



Barb K Bend OR said:


> No controversy from me, as I am a farm girl and have a good understanding of all kinds of needs, for use of the animal products.
> What I have found in food that is available, is anyone can have fun with all sorts of ingredients. That is the great thing about our varied choices.
> Actually, it opens up the ability to try new stuff!
> I like that! :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my favourite memories of Rufus as a puppy, Charlotte and Pontuf - was watching him trot home- the first time he came home from an escape- back in the days before we had the fences and gates, he looked so graceful as he trotted home- and I was so glad to see him! I realise how Ringo has stolen my heart though- because my distress was similar to that of missing a child. I am so glad for you that Pontuf is a 'Mommy's' boy!
> I may watch through my first dvd of Downton Abbey- series three, there are three episodes on it which makes it quite a marathon! I switched off the machine when it got to the third- because I needed to be busy, but the machine in Fale's room I can fast forward!
> It is just on 12 am, and I am enjoying a cup of miso I allowed myself today- I have to be careful of Calcium intake with the antibiotic I am on!


I hope you enjoyed Downtown Abby and the miso. What a cute picture that is of Rufus trotting on home from his first adventure. I can just imagine that!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Lovely work...and very clever way of steaming/setting the design.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> Very nice work! Thank you for the idea on setting the 'final effect".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> Adding a tofu recipe, but chicken, or other meat sure could be used. I am careful in how much frying I do; so will use what oil amount, I feel is best.
> 
> ~~~Tofu Parmigiana~~~
> from: www.allrecipes.com
> ...


Thanks Barb for that I must bookmark it- having problems copying and pasting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favourite memories of Rufus as a puppy, Charlotte and Pontuf - was watching him trot home- the first time he came home from an escape- back in the days before we had the fences and gates, he looked so graceful as he trotted home- and I was so glad to see him! I realise how Ringo has stolen my heart though- because my distress was similar to that of missing a child. I am so glad for you that Pontuf is a 'Mommy's' boy!
> ...


I am really taken with miso- it is so simple- and so easy- and tastes delicious- yes I got to see the episode I wanted of Downton Abbey- It is a series I will go back to over and over I suspect- I believe it will be considered to be a real classic.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, like "Upstairs, Downstairs". Did you get to see the new episodes they did? It was fun seeing Rose again.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Downton Abbey...
I am a devoted fan and hate that it is over this week for the Oreon PBS season. 
Anyone watching DCI Banks? Excellent.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > After the talk in last week's KTP about Krispy Kreme doughnuts, I came across this on AOL tonight.
> ...


I have to tell my daughter..she lives in Edinburgh! Krispy Creme was nuts here too years ago when they opened, but I think they closed up except for maybe one or two stores..too much sugar and fat.

June


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> my mum and motherinlaw used to use the back of a dining chair lyn x opps I see lots of people had same idea lol
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


lol, thank you anyway!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this ....I will keep you in prayers that you will be guided to make the right decision for yourself and everyone. But if you make yourself sick, you won't help anyone.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thank you June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


i guess it will be on DVD, I prefer that to telly, with all the ads.
So no I have not seen it, yet.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Katgo, I know how hard that is for you, seems like the job of mother goes beyond motherhood to grandmother, always something to worry about and do. Pray about it, step back and breath
> You will do the right thing. Have faith that all things work to the good.


Thanks. It could also be because I raised him the first 9 months of his life. He and I have a really special bond between us. My son and his then gf were only 18 years old and not equipped to take care of him at first. They moved in with me here at the beach for 9 months and I was the one up with him at night. I had a little lullaby that I sang to him, and it was the only thing that got him quiet and to sleep. They grew tired of living here though, and they moved back "home". Was really hard for me - it felt like someone had taken my child away from me. I guess a mother's job is never done lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> Downton Abbey...
> I am a devoted fan and hate that it is over this week for the Oreon PBS season.
> Anyone watching DCI Banks? Excellent.


can't access pbs this far to the south- I tried.
Have not heard of DCI Banks.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Good morning, everybody!
> 
> doogie - nice scarf. what pattern did you use? I love acquiring patterns for stash-busting.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will go take a look at that!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.[/quote]

Iquote]

How far away did you move? I would not disrupt your new life. Can you GS come and stay with you on the weekends if possible?

June


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Katgo, hard decisions and I don't envy you. Your health will pay, but I do understand. It is hard not to put others first. Please think long and hard before moving back. This move has obviously been good for you in so many ways. My sister's children have also been driving trucks now with the job shortage. Those who are saying you have to move back could help themselves. When your health goes, who will be there for you? Think about all aspects of it and then it is your decision and you are in charge. Don't let others make the choice. My son lost his full-time job about a year ago and
> now has about 4 part-time jobs. That is why he is on tour now. Again, there goes the insurance...I think at least 4 people in my immediate family have none or catastrophic.


Thank you. It is so hard with something like Fibromyalgia and hypothyroidism where you don't look sick. My family forgets that I don't feel well and I need to take care of myself now. My daughter is upset that I'm here instead of at home taking care of hubby. But he refuses to do what the docs tell him to do so that his health would improve, so I just hit my head against a brick wall there. Now my son expects me to be around to take care of his son because his wife is such a poor mom. I try so hard not to feel guilty and give in to the pressure. I moved to the beach in 2005 for the first time, and then in 2007/2008 I had to move back to take care of my daughter through 2 pregnancies and then hubby got sick in between. Now I'm finally back here and this happens. Hopefully it won't be so bad for RJ. When my son worked so many hours last summer that he wasn't around when RJ was awake it was horrible. Trouble at school, miserable difficult child instead of the sunny little angel he usually is. Let's pray that I won't have to move back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barb K Bend OR said:
> 
> 
> > Downton Abbey...
> ...


DCI Banks is good, stars Stephen Tomkinson - he was the young priest in Ballykissangel if you've seen that, and he was also in Drop the Dead Donkey.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Southern Gal, What is a wm run? Thought I knew most of the abbreviations. :lol: :lol:
> 
> wm= wal mart/wallyworld, just my short cut slang


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb K Bend OR said:
> ...


Yes we had Ballykissangel- remember him well, he was in something else we have had screened but don't recall what, and I don't think we have had Drop the Dead Donkey at all.
How is Luke?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I have received a request from one of the members to explain how a thread painting subject was done and how I knew how to put it into a wall hanging.
> _here are three pictures which show you the journey from a drawing of a bear - then the thread painting and then the wall hanging including it_ called ' *bear country*'
> I am not sure whether I posted it in a previous week's TP but it answers the question as there seems to be some interest in how this is done.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! You are so talented. Your work is breathtaking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


He's great thanks. Got his second lot of injections last week, but seems to be fine - still smiling! :lol:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy said:


> WOW! I am all caught up and I think I will knit on a bear for a while. I received this recipe in my email this morning and it sounds really good so I thought I would pass it on. It is for a Southwest Salad here is the link:
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Southwest-Salad?pmcode=INBDV02T&_mid=2408527&_rid=2408527.558202.151890
> 
> Off to knit for now.


Sounds yummy! I'll have to make that minus the avocado though. It's a consistency thing with me, weird.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Off to bed now (22.30 here). Feeling tired as I didn't sleep well last night, so hopefully I'll sleep tonight. Going to a Wedding Fayre tomorrow with DS's fiancee and her mum, bit of a waste of time as everything's booked for their wedding in May, but the Fayre's being held in the hotel where they're getting married, so we're really just going for nosiness!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Sandy this salad lookS great!
> 
> Ok TKPers i need some help. How do I copy a link from my email onto our TKP thread? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


Usually you can highlight it and right click on it. It should come up with the option to "copy link". Then you right click and paste it into the chat frame here.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Well, our dear little pug we are babysitting is too cute. When he was little and I used to babysit him everyday along with my first grandchild, I taught him to sing. He squeaks a toy and then sings away, squeaks again and sings, repeating this over and over to much laughter on my part and at least one biscuit. What a joy he is.


lol that is Trixie's favorite thing to do! I didn't teach her, she just started doing it on her own. It makes me laugh to hear her. Except when she decides to play when I'm asleep or have a migraine lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ezenby said:


> Praying for you to find a good way to solve the difficult problem of helping out and taking care of yourself at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

blavell said:


> My grandson has a $6000 deductible policy thru his workplace which he pays dearly for - $147 out of every check. He also has a $20 deductible when he goes to the dr. & $50 deductible for Urgent Care. He didn't realize how bad this policy was until he broke his wrist recently. (He had only gone to the dr. for a physical before this.) He had to go to Urgent Care & then Urg. Care referred him to an Ortho. Surgeon as the break was a very bad one. He was under the care of the Surgeon several weeks as they were waiting to see if they would really have to operate. In the meantime he had a special cast that he had to wear. Eventually the Surgeon told him he could make the decision whether to have the surgery or not, they were leaving it up to him. As he already owed thousands of dollars to drs. he decided not to have the surgery & it now appears that his wrist is just fine. He also went to Physical Therapy once & asked the therapist to give him exercises that he can do at home as he can't afford to go there twice a week as they had advised. All I can say is what good is his insurance? This is the best that many companies are offering their employees & I think it speaks volumes about how much they care for their employees. By the way, this isn't a small struggling company, they do very well & make alot of money. They also don't allow breaks or lunches - so much for adhering to laws.


Amazing, right? We pay $250.00 out of every paycheck but our deductible is $2000.00. As far as the breaks and lunches, they should be reported for that. How terrible!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched the entire season of Downton Abbey from the website posted a few weeks back on KTP....enjoyed it very much. I have my DVR set to watch DCI Banks (now has the actress from Doc Martin) and also Wallander.


Barb K Bend OR said:


> Downton Abbey...
> I am a devoted fan and hate that it is over this week for the Oreon PBS season.
> Anyone watching DCI Banks? Excellent.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Just thought that I would share a universal laundry symbols site for yarn care. You just follow the instructions stated on the yarn label accordingly! Zoe
> http://www.trendsetteryarns.com/symbols.htm


Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are in my avatar.
> ...


Lol she is small and normally lays where Daisy is in my avatar,they changed places that day!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Just finished the heel of my sock,  and did good, thank you so much everyone for all of your encouragement. Happy Am I, now to finish it lol lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gratz! Good job. Had to tear mine out a few times to get it right.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > lol Sam. I don't have anyone here but Trixie.. During the winter I am the only one living in the whole building.
> ...


lol too true!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> I try to make several meals a week meatless. Found some veggie burgers that are good. DS said they didn't taste like meat. Duh! 4 for $4.99 but as it is just me, not bad. Takeout is costlier. Also eat more chicken, turkey and fish than red meat. Could probably go vegetarian, except for bbq ribs! Haven't tried any of the meatless products, except for burgers.
> DS just called me to get the recipe for the wraps I made at his house. So simple. Adapted from recipes I found on pinterest.
> 
> Southwest wraps
> ...


Thanks! Sounds yummy.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Katgo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, like "Upstairs, Downstairs". Did you get to see the new episodes they did? It was fun seeing Rose again.
> ...


Yes, it's on DVD. Check it out, it was quite good.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> How far away did you move? I would not disrupt your new life. Can you GS come and stay with you on the weekends if possible?
> 
> June


It's 3 hours. DH said he will bring him out some weekends when he comes here. I think I will stay here for now and see how it goes using Skype and seeing him weekends either here or there.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> Off to bed now (22.30 here). Feeling tired as I didn't sleep well last night, so hopefully I'll sleep tonight. Going to a Wedding Fayre tomorrow with DS's fiancee and her mum, bit of a waste of time as everything's booked for their wedding in May, but the Fayre's being held in the hotel where they're getting married, so we're really just going for nosiness!


lol I remember doing that with my daughter. I loved the food samples.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> Downton Abbey...
> I am a devoted fan and hate that it is over this week for the Oreon PBS season.
> Anyone watching DCI Banks? Excellent.


Love DCI Banks. I think I have read all the books.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Katgo, I know how hard that is for you, seems like the job of mother goes beyond motherhood to grandmother, always something to worry about and do. Pray about it, step back and breath
> ...


And that is so true, we love and that is what we do best. Hang in there.
Things will work out, for the best for both of you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Katgo, I know how hard that is for you, seems like the job of mother goes beyond motherhood to grandmother, always something to worry about and do. Pray about it, step back and breath
> ...


And that is so true, we love and that is what we do best. Hang in there.
Things will work out, for the best for both of you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > I try to make several meals a week meatless. Found some veggie burgers that are good. DS said they didn't taste like meat. Duh! 4 for $4.99 but as it is just me, not bad. Takeout is costlier. Also eat more chicken, turkey and fish than red meat. Could probably go vegetarian, except for bbq ribs! Haven't tried any of the meatless products, except for burgers.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be in the Bend, Oregon area for the weekend of June 21 - but will also be spending some time in Seattle, Redmond, WA and possibly Portland....haven't finalized all the plans yet. I'd love to get together -- I'll send you a PM when plans get more confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great! So far my last day of school will be June 20th (provided we don't have any snow/emergency closures).

I am close to Seattle and Redmond so just let me know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Viking embroidery machine. Love your thread painting. Where you teach this is it available online?

quote=Designer1234]


Pontuf said:


> Shirley do you do this on a Viking?


Yes on my husquvarna viking- I have always used Vikings, they are great for free motion embroidering. I use a free motion foot and drop my feed dogs. It is not a difficult process. you just set the machine to a very very short stitch and move your fabric back and forth. I nearly bought an actual embroidery machine but it does all the work and I like to do it myself- you are basically 'painting' with different colors of thread- I have taught this for years on Learningfa - a workshop I started about 7 years ago. I have some of my classes on hand but am not doing the quilts now. no time, even though I am getting the urge again.

I think some of my lessons are on older posts of my blog.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Barb, I've saved the Tofu Parmigiana to my Evernote Files. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Katgo, glad you made decision to stay at beach for now. Taking care of you is important with fm. I know I have it too. I'm on Lyrica which helps enormously. But cold and wind, I.e. Low pressure have me using biofreeze or lidocaine patches.

I also think exercise is important. But I know it's hard to start a routine when you are exhausted or in pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal, What is a wm run? Thought I knew most of the abbreviations. :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb K Bend OR said:
> ...


I absolutely loved Ballykissangel. Didn't realize that was the same actor, but he did look familiar.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

started Doc Martin ...showing 1st season here. Cant believe DH has taken to watching. He got hooked when the doc told a lady patient...if she wants to lose weight...just shut your mouth.
He is finding the docs humor quite interesting. Wallander is also a favorite of mine. Read one book from the library and it was the final for Wallander....oh so sorry I did that. Really like Branaugh! (sp)



RookieRetiree said:


> I watched the entire season of Downton Abbey from the website posted a few weeks back on KTP....enjoyed it very much. I have my DVR set to watch DCI Banks (now has the actress from Doc Martin) and also Wallander.
> 
> 
> Barb K Bend OR said:
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb K Bend OR said:
> ...


Yes..watching DCI Banks! My DH just loves it too!

June
p.s. finale of Downton Abby Season 3 this sunday!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

all quite on the Tea Party...bed time for many of you...west coasters are still up and about. Just ate home made chicken soup. Have been sick all week with a darn cold that wont leave.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes it's time for me to say good night/ day. Have to study. Pray all have a good day tomorrow. Be blessed and healing to all of you. :-D


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I caught the stomach bug yesterday from my daycare kid and his parents. DH had to stay home and help me with school pickup. Could not eat much other than soda crackers and chicken noodle soup..went to bed at 6:30 pm..read for a bit and fell asleep by 9:00 pm..woke up 8:00 a.m. this morning and stomach ache was gone..but was severely dehydrated..ate toast for breakfast, but ate lunch and dinner tonight..so competely recouperated! 

June


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

it is going around...so many friends are sick.



Junelouise said:


> I caught the stomach bug yesterday from my daycare kid and his parents. DH had to stay home and help me with school pickup. Could not eat much other than soda crackers and chicken noodle soup..went to bed at 6:30 pm..read for a bit and fell asleep by 9:00 pm..woke up 8:00 a.m. this morning and stomach ache was gone..but was severely dehydrated..ate toast for breakfast, but ate lunch and dinner tonight..so competely recouperated!
> 
> June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good evening all. Haven't been on much at all today. Have been fighting a cold today instead. Woke up with a horrible sore throat so I've been making sure to drink lots of fluids. Sweet DD brought me some hot tea before she went out this evening to a friends house to spend the night. TOmorrow we are tackling swapping my sewing/craft room with the guest room/den. DD's boyfriend is suppose to come help with moving the furniture since I can't do the heavy lifting and DH sure can't do it by himself or just with DD helping.

Took a picture of Mario (jack russell/chihuahua mix) with the sweater I made him last year. It was a bit big then but fits him okay now. He love it. DH is feeding him his favorite snack; peanuts.

Got quite a bit done on my BSJ I'm doing in the workshop. Of course "quite a bit" is a relative phrase; still doing the initial decreases! Do like the way it is coming together though. 

Sam loved the recipes this week. May have to see if there is any turkey breasts at the market. 

Keeping all in need in prayer.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I just picked up knitting needles and knitted till I was satisfied. I don't use other's patterns.



Redkimba said:


> Good morning, everybody!
> 
> doogie - nice scarf. what pattern did you use? I love acquiring patterns for stash-busting.
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG! Mr. Mario is adorable!!! I love the sweater you made for him.  He rocks it like a super model! 



Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening all. Haven't been on much at all today. Have been fighting a cold today instead. Woke up with a horrible sore throat so I've been making sure to drink lots of fluids. Sweet DD brought me some hot tea before she went out this evening to a friends house to spend the night. TOmorrow we are tackling swapping my sewing/craft room with the guest room/den. DD's boyfriend is suppose to come help with moving the furniture since I can't do the heavy lifting and DH sure can't do it by himself or just with DD helping.
> 
> Took a picture of Mario (jack russell/chihuahua mix) with the sweater I made him last year. It was a bit big then but fits him okay now. He love it. DH is feeding him his favorite snack; peanuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doogie your work is exquisite. You inspire me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Doogie. I really should get one made for my chihuahua Truman also. He tends to "shiver" more than Mario. 
Last winter I actually sold a few custom made dog sweaters but this year I just haven't even knit any. Mario thinks he's the rock king too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doogie I know you must be glad to have a nice long break to knit this spring and summer. You'll get back into the studying groove quickly come fall again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well went out to do the shopping, had a coffee went into the supermarket- no trollies told them and went back oiut to the carpark to ge tone went in a little further to see that the area behid the checkouts was overflowing into the aisles. Decided I couldn't face this and so came back home- I thought doing the supermarket shopping on a SUnday whoudl be quite! No idea wht I will do for tea now. Not helped in that we are facing our face long spell of hot weather for summer (so far we have had a few hot and even extremely hot like almost 45 (113F) but isolated really hot days are much easier to deal with than a string of slightly cooler days- a week of days just under 100F is what we are in the middle of now.

Shirley your bear is delighful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Doogie. I really should get one made for my chihuahua Truman also. He tends to "shiver" more than Mario.
> Last winter I actually sold a few custom made dog sweaters but this year I just haven't even knit any. Mario thinks he's the rock king too!


You've been expanding your knitting too much to find time to do something you've already done so many of!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great day with my DD on her birthday. Then I took a nap and have been catching up on KTP.

Sam, stay away from the sick house! You can make your own coffee. It is too easy to get sick at this time.

Irish, congratulations on your new GS. That is so exciting.

Julie, I am so glad that your babies came home safe and sound. I hope the little boy wasn't hurt either. I am really watching my babies because of the coyotes. My pomeranian would be an appetizer! The labradoodle would try to be friends and I'm not sure if coyotes know what that means!

Healing energy sent to those that are ill. For the rest, stay healthy! May check back later, but if not good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great day with my DD on her birthday. Then I took a nap and have been catching up on KTP.
> 
> Sam, stay away from the sick house! You can make your own coffee. It is too easy to get sick at this time.
> 
> ...


Hendrix is fine- he was not wanting to talk when I went over this morning- but I had a good talk both with his father and mother, and Hendrix and I are friends again.
You certainly don't want the dogs to be coyote fodder, I do hope they stay safe!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> all quite on the Tea Party...bed time for many of you...west coasters are still up and about. Just ate home made chicken soup. Have been sick all week with a darn cold that wont leave.


It's only 9 pm here MST -- I guess there aren't many of us from the West.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Kat!
I'm quite the idiot when it comes to computers.
Sorry to hear of the problems you are having with the family. Please make sure you take care of yourself.

Pontuf



katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy this salad lookS great!
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I am getting a education in more then knitting on this site. We pay dearly for are insurance too. We also have a $2500. deductable. My husband works for Frieghtliner, and will be laid off again the first of April. You might remember this was one of the place our president visted in North Carolina. This will afect about 1400 people in three plants. As of last week the unemployment changed. You can now only draw 20 weeks, the amount of $350. Which will not even cover his Cobra ins. Because of his heart and back we have to have the insurance. Which runs I think $450 a month. I do not understand how the system works. I know my husband would rather work then play the system.


blavell said:


> My grandson has a $6000 deductible policy thru his workplace which he pays dearly for - $147 out of every check. He also has a $20 deductible when he goes to the dr. & $50 deductible for Urgent Care. He didn't realize how bad this policy was until he broke his wrist recently. (He had only gone to the dr. for a physical before this.) He had to go to Urgent Care & then Urg. Care referred him to an Ortho. Surgeon as the break was a very bad one. He was under the care of the Surgeon several weeks as they were waiting to see if they would really have to operate. In the meantime he had a special cast that he had to wear. Eventually the Surgeon told him he could make the decision whether to have the surgery or not, they were leaving it up to him. As he already owed thousands of dollars to drs. he decided not to have the surgery & it now appears that his wrist is just fine. He also went to Physical Therapy once & asked the therapist to give him exercises that he can do at home as he can't afford to go there twice a week as they had advised. All I can say is what good is his insurance? This is the best that many companies are offering their employees & I think it speaks volumes about how much they care for their employees. By the way, this isn't a small struggling company, they do very well & make alot of money. They also don't allow breaks or lunches - so much for adhering to laws.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

June I am so glad you are feeling better. My two friend have had it and was down a couple of days. Think there is more then one kind floating around. Betty


Junelouise said:


> I caught the stomach bug yesterday from my daycare kid and his parents. DH had to stay home and help me with school pickup. Could not eat much other than soda crackers and chicken noodle soup..went to bed at 6:30 pm..read for a bit and fell asleep by 9:00 pm..woke up 8:00 a.m. this morning and stomach ache was gone..but was severely dehydrated..ate toast for breakfast, but ate lunch and dinner tonight..so competely recouperated!
> 
> June


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Doogie I love your work. I have not tackled this form of knitting yet. I figure once I retired I would have the time to chase my dreams. It don't seem to work out that way. It actually have less time. Forgive me Lord, I enjoy the time no matter what I am doing.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Inishowen I am so proud for you. I know you can not wait to put the spoil on him. You know we have the right to do this as a grandparent. Love the name too, so sweet. Enjoy and make memories with him. God bless you and your family. Betty


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm with ya there on the finding time to chase dreams. For the first 4 years of my retirement I got so tied up in community charity work that I ended up being miserable. No time at all.

And I am sure the good Lord understands and is smiling down with the thought :

" Hmm. retirement and knitting you say? Did I ever tell you the story of how I started knitting the milky way and ended up liking knitting so much that I created humans? Almost frogged them a few times, but my rainbow stitch marker seems to be holding everything in place. I even have little helpers called knitters to remind the world that everything is connected!  "

( My version of creation. lol ) There has to be an explanation for us knitters. lol



Betulove said:


> Doogie I love your work. I have not tackled this form of knitting yet. I figure once I retired I would have the time to chase my dreams. It don't seem to work out that way. It actually have less time. Forgive me Lord, I enjoy the time no matter what I am doing.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't worry too much about that Pontuf. I'm not computer genius either.



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kat!
> I'm quite the idiot when it comes to computers.
> Sorry to hear of the problems you are having with the family. Please make sure you take care of yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

And Sam! You are not allowed to get sick on us.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Doogie How to people do thier bucket list. I need a driver to take me to the doctor. I need this and that. I hate to say no, use your children. It is always something. I am thankful I am in good health and able. I actual sat at the nursing home with someone that was four years younger then me. In very good health to be 70. I am Blessed. Most of the time I can knit.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Good question. I just take each day at a time and if something from my bucket list happens, well it just happens.  One day at a time!



Betulove said:


> Doogie How to people do thier bucket list. I need a driver to take me to the doctor. I need this and that. I hate to say no, use your children. It is always something. I am thankful I am in good health and able. I actual sat at the nursing home with someone that was four years younger then me. In very good health to be 70. I am Blessed. Most of the time I can knit.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched the entire season of Downton Abbey from the website posted a few weeks back on KTP....enjoyed it very much. I have my DVR set to watch DCI Banks (now has the actress from Doc Martin) and also Wallander
> ~~~We don't have any recording device, so I missed the start of DCI Banks...planning to catch up on OPB website.
> Was Bank's first detective actually PG in real life, so stepped aside? Interesting to see Doc M. actress as the new detective with him. Have watched a few Wallander episode which are also some I'd like to catch up on.
> We should have a Britcom TV chit chat section.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


He is also in Wild at heart,and I thought he was great in the movie "brassed off" about the coal pits being closed


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, great recipes Sam, I love salads. Love hard boiled eggs and shrimp, should be good in the same dish. 
Inishowen, congratulations on your new grand son.
Doogie beautiful scarf. I just took a quick beginners class on entrelac and found it really hard to do. Lots of counting and turning and that was only a head band. 
Lurker, how scary that your dogs got out, luckily they got home safe. 
I went to my knitting group earlier today, didn't get much knitting done, but a lot of frogging. I went too far on my fingerless gloves, forgot to increase for the thumb. The pattern is not real clear on that part. Now I'm totally lost where I left off. Have to figure that out tomorrow. I have the whole week off coming up, president's week, hope to get lots of knitting done and maybe some cleaning (ha-ha) 
Prayers for healing for the sick, especially for Sam's grand children. Hope Heidi doesn't get sick, and you heard it Sam, you are not allowed to get sick. 
Time for bed, see you all tomorrow. Maybe I can post a picture of one and a half glove. Good night.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

doogie, your entralac scarf is stunning!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


He was also in Wild at Heart a series that has recently finished here in the UK where he played a vet, really enjoyed it, some fantastic scenery and some good plots


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Speaking of bears (thinking of Designer's beautiful work)take a look at this. Who knew bears could do this?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- managed to find the instructions- had a lovely time reminiscing as I reread many of the posts from then!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-22.html this is the link and the phots are on p22 if anyone wants to link them back (but most of the photos I posted early this evening).
> 
> The frist section was posted early on in the TP with the second section of p22.
> ...


I am must grateful to you, Darowil for making such efforts to provide me with the instructions for the bunny. We do indeed make all eforts for your friends when round Sam's table. I will enjoy knitting and assembling the little pets and I'll also be inspired by the colours of the various 'Bible group bunnies' sent earlier. All so fresh and flower-like. The very small 'stash' of yarn that had accumulated over the last couple of months is depleting daily and bootees are accumulating accordingly! I have, however about a kilogram of grey and rather hairy handspun to tackle and at last, I've discovered a stole pattern that looks like it could work. More of that anon! Affectionately


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, lots for me to be busy about today and for the next few days. My sister and husband arrive sometime today. They are going to be bunking in my spare bedroom. lol, they have two huge rambunctious greyhounds! It is always a whirlwind when they visit.
My sister has decided we are going to have Christmas when they are out here! Turkey, mashed pots, carrosts, cream corn, stuffing, cranberry sauce, hmmmm, dont know what she will be planning for desert, I have lots and lots of eggs so perhaps she will make a lemon cream pie. Of course the cooking will be done here so I can keep an eye on things while they visit with Mom and Dad. I think my Mom needs some one on one time with my sister and I have talked to her about this. Hoping Naomi takes Mom out for an extended coffee!
Sun is coming up with a glorious purple sunrise. Very pretty to see. There is to be a blizzard moving in later today. We will get about 4 to 6 inches of snow. I am hoping that my sister and BIL arrive before it sets in.
I was over to my parents yesterday to sit with Dad and visit with Mom. Mom took the time to grab a shower while I did lunch with Dad. Dad is totally in confusion and disorientated. He does not talk much and looks lost. He admitted that his "mind is muddled" and so this makes him uncomfortable. This is all due to the aquired brain injury that he sustained nearly five years ago. (The injury was so severe he was not expected to live.) Dad has bits of clarity but has not been had this since December 2012. For the most part he is content except when my Mom starts to pester him to talk to her and she asks him questions that he can not possibly answer. I tell her to stop doing that because it just upsets Dad -- but she does not listen to this. I will discuss this all with my sister and perhaps she can get Mom to back off the nagging.
Almost caught up on all my housework. Just have the vacumming to do, and fold up the towels I washed. Have a good one KTP folks! see you all laters, Zoe 
If any of you think of it, Joe's grandmother's funeral/memorial is tomorrow. Joe has been experiencing chest pains -- all part of his panic/anxiety attacks so he could use some prayers. Joe does not do funerals well and he has rarely gone to any of them. He will go to his grandmother's funeral though. Internment is on Tuesday and he is not going to that.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, lots for me to be busy about today and for the next few days. My sister and husband arrive sometime today. They are going to be bunking in my spare bedroom. lol, they have two huge rambunctious greyhounds! It is always a whirlwind when they visit.
> My sister has decided we are going to have Christmas when they are out here! Turkey, mashed pots, carrosts, cream corn, stuffing, cranberry sauce, hmmmm, dont know what she will be planning for desert, I have lots and lots of eggs so perhaps she will make a lemon cream pie. Of course the cooking will be done here so I can keep an eye on things while they visit with Mom and Dad. I think my Mom needs some one on one time with my sister and I have talked to her about this. Hoping Naomi takes Mom out for an extended coffee!
> Sun is coming up with a glorious purple sunrise. Very pretty to see. There is to be a blizzard moving in later today. We will get about 4 to 6 inches of snow. I am hoping that my sister and BIL arrive before it sets in.
> I was over to my parents yesterday to sit with Dad and visit with Mom. Mom took the time to grab a shower while I did lunch with Dad. Dad is totally in confusion and disorientated. He does not talk much and looks lost. He admitted that his "mind is muddled" and so this makes him uncomfortable. This is all due to the aquired brain injury that he sustained nearly five years ago. (The injury was so severe he was not expected to live.) Dad has bits of clarity but has not been had this since December 2012. For the most part he is content except when my Mom starts to pester him to talk to her and she asks him questions that he can not possibly answer. I tell her to stop doing that because it just upsets Dad -- but she does not listen to this. I will discuss this all with my sister and perhaps she can get Mom to back off the nagging.
> ...


Hi KTP family, it's a beautiful day, Zoe I will be praying for the family for strength, and peace. Be blessed, and you take care of yourself.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Sunday Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Woke up to 16 degrees F this morning .. brrrrrrrr don't even want to know what the wind chill factor is :? 
Sam, thank you for the recipes, look great but will probably substitute some extra small shrimp in the frozen section rather than the canned. I've gotten sick from canned shrimp before so don't trust it now :-( Hope that the GK's are feeling better soon. Heidi is correct that you should stay well away till everyone is much better! 
Doogie, LOVE the scarf!! 
Darowil I was looking for the rabbit pattern, so glad you reposted :thumbup: :thumbup: Want to make some up for the neighbors and the small ones at church :thumbup: 
Julie, so glad the dogs enjoyed their adventure but found their way back home. I know you had to have been just devastated when they escaped. I don't know what I'd do if the 4 of ours got out, 2 I know would run crazy, the others would probably venture around but not very far, they know where the food bowl is placed everyday :thumbup: 
I am trying to catch up on this weeks party, I had hoped to come back on yesterday but had a surprise and was gone most of the day. My 3 best friends (including C.) took me out for the day. We went to a State Park Lodge (Unicoi) where they were having a huge arts and craft sale. We had lunch at their buffet and it was divine! They had been smart enough to put my Mom's transport chair in the car, I got pretty tired standing so long, so C came to my rescue with the chair. I found a new coffee mug, met the potter that made it. Found a pretty beaded cuff style bracelet, love the colors that will match most all of my wardrobe! 
Several stopped my friends and asked where they purchased their scarfs and hats, they pointed to me and I was asked if I would be interested in putting things in their booth to sell. Was a moral booster for sure but I declined as I knit for fun and relaxation, do not want to make it a job in anyway! 
I hope to be on more often, it will depend on my eyes, I so have to make appointment to get glasses. I'm just so tired of sitting in offices right now I just want to vegg out here at home! 
Going to get another cuppa then read a bit more of the posts. I have missed everyone so very much. I have to say a huge thank you to those that sent PM's, words cannot express how you lifted my spirits. Not going to get all emotional this early in the morning, ;-) just want to say how much I love this wonderful family of friends  :-D :!: 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Blevell..sorry to hear about the layoff. Since your hubby medical problems, could he qualify for disability? That could help with the finances if it is possible. Just a thought.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have received a request from one of the members to explain how a thread painting subject was done and how I knew how to put it into a wall hanging.
> _here are three pictures which show you the journey from a drawing of a bear - then the thread painting and then the wall hanging including it_ called ' *bear country*'
> I am not sure whether I posted it in a previous week's TP but it answers the question as there seems to be some interest in how this is done.
> 
> ...


OH this is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! I so love bears, my room is decorated with bears everywhere, LOL! I have a small quilted panel that I have over the back of a chair that is similar to this but not near as beautiful for sure!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Marianne! I hope you will be able to visit more often. Just keep doing what the doctor says and soon you will be back to our normal self!

DD called and woke me up. She had a lot of fun celebrating her birthday last night, but feels pretty bad this morning.  I am so glad that I am past that! It takes me so long to recover! I am glad that she had a great birthday.

Can anyone post the link for Downtown Abbey? Or does anyone know where it was first posted. I found it on Hulu, but you had to pay and I may do that, but thought I'd check with my KTP first to see if it was free.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Speaking of bears (thinking of Designer's beautiful work)take a look at this. Who knew bears could do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am glad to report that I am sooooooooo much better!!!! I have rested so much that my bed has a permanent imprint of my body :shock: :-( I have knitted several scarfs (two were "bought" by my hair stylist) and Daniel now has 2 watch caps and a third almost done to send along to him. I did manage to take a picture of one scarf before it found a new home I'll try to post it soon. 
I do have some good news, Cindi may be gainfully employed soon, she had an interview on Thursday and seems to be very hopeful about this one. She will be a Personal Assistant to a Magistrate Judge here in town, the office is only about a 10 minute drive from our home. She should find out either Monday or Tuesday, we have been praying for this one, she has been out of paid work for the past 2 almost 3 years, she does volunteer works and so on likes to stay busy. She is just eating into her "retirement" funds and as she is only 55 so hopes to put some back in before she officially is of age to retire. 
Mom is doing very good, we have all escaped catching any of the horrid flu and cold bugs that are going around. I had a minor issue but cleared up quickly! 
As for my heart problems, the attack was a minor one, a good warning of course. I am going to have more test run in the near future, I could not do the stress test, with my hip and leg problems and the RA in my feet, I barely got to the speed they wanted before I started having severe pain but only in my hip and feet. They are going to do x-rays this week of my leg, not sure what they are looking for but the shin area is shooting sharp pains on occasions, plus I have to have another echo cardiogram when they can get that scheduled. I have talked with a "life-style" coach and will be giving up some of my summer joys. My garden will be reduced to half it size, mainly some spring lettuces, tomato plants and bell pepper plants. They don't take much care as long as they are well watered and kept pest free. My sweet neighbors have volunteered to take over the thinning of the patch of woods behind our house. They know what I had planned to do in there and since one neighbors land borders ours he and his wife hope to make it a joint relaxing area. So, basically no more chain saws, moving heavy rocks, using the pole saw to cut down limbs. 
I am walking 2 miles a day on the tread mill, until they are certain about things I am not to go alone to the walking trail around the lake, not many walkers out this time of year and if I should have a problem the cell phone doesn't work as the lake is in a valley of the mountain area. The treadmill is boring but at least it gets me moving, I do miss the birds and the fish jumping in the lake though. 
Take care my friends, Cindi and I are going to fix a brunch, she has it planned so I am completely in the dark as to what she wants to prepare,  (those that remember, C is not a cook by any means of the word, LOL) 
Hugs, Loves and many Prayers, have missed you all so very much!!
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, redriet! I have forgotten to increase for the thumb when knitting fingerless gloves- felt so silly- but it was my own pattern, I went back to 1/2 inch past the ribbing to start over...



redriet60 said:


> Hi everyone, great recipes Sam, I love salads. Love hard boiled eggs and shrimp, should be good in the same dish.
> Inishowen, congratulations on your new grand son.
> Doogie beautiful scarf. I just took a quick beginners class on entrelac and found it really hard to do. Lots of counting and turning and that was only a head band.
> Lurker, how scary that your dogs got out, luckily they got home safe.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Hopefully Wild at Heart will reach our shores!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barb K Bend OR said:
> 
> 
> > Downton Abbey...
> ...


If you have a Netflix account, Downton Abbey is on instant streaming. It's in my queue. I plan on watching it as soon as I catch up on Supernatural.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to get another cuppa then read a bit more of the posts. I have missed everyone so very much. I have to say a huge thank you to those that sent PM's, words cannot express how you lifted my spirits. Not going to get all emotional this early in the morning, ;-) just want to say how much I love this wonderful family of friends  :-D :!: 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers...[/quote]

Delighted to hear from you Marianne....I surely have missed you. I'm so glad you felt like an outing...it sounds like fun. Smart of Cindy to bring the chair...it must have made the day even better for you.
Hope you continue to improve.
Love, hugs and prayers,
JuneK


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

doogie said:


> I just picked up knitting needles and knitted till I was satisfied. I don't use other's patterns.


Gosh, that's talent. I really can't do that. Well, the closest I get is when I just knit the scarf & flip so many stitches in one direction to make a square that travels along the width of the scarf.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Speaking of bears (thinking of Designer's beautiful work)take a look at this. Who knew bears could do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't have Netflix, but that may be an option. The other show I want to get caught up on is the Walking Dead. I heard it was excellent, too.

Just finished my second cuppa coffee. I need to be up working in the house, but I am so far behind on the KP digest that I want to get those cleaned up. I also have a lot of New Stitch A Day. Luckily, I'm on the downside of my sub job. I am ready!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I started watching it on Netflix at 3am this morning but fell asleep. I am starting with the very first episode. Maybe because it was so early in the morning but I"'m already confused as to who is who and how people are related. I will watch it over from the beginning but I can assure you right now that I am hooked! Great acting and beautiful scenery.

Pontuf.

I had to go to Netflix because I needed to start at the beginning. The post that was posted last week started with season three. I bookmarked it and will look for it now and post it.

www.simplyjune.org 
Downton Abbey third season



Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb K Bend OR said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

hiiiiiiiiii Marianne, so glad to see you back and as chipper as anything x please keep well and not over do it lyn x



Marianne818 said:


> Good Sunday Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Woke up to 16 degrees F this morning .. brrrrrrrr don't even want to know what the wind chill factor is :?
> Sam, thank you for the recipes, look great but will probably substitute some extra small shrimp in the frozen section rather than the canned. I've gotten sick from canned shrimp before so don't trust it now :-( Hope that the GK's are feeling better soon. Heidi is correct that you should stay well away till everyone is much better!
> Doogie, LOVE the scarf!!
> Darowil I was looking for the rabbit pattern, so glad you reposted :thumbup: :thumbup: Want to make some up for the neighbors and the small ones at church :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad to see you back Marianne! will keep C. in my thoughts- it would be really good if she gets the job.
Praying that you continue to progress well!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Wild at heart is a fantastic series, I recorded the very last 1 they filmed, was devastated when they said no more were going to be made. I suspect the special last show filmed is going to be sad so have not brought myself to watch it yet. I was hoping they were going to do repeats from the very start but they haven't, typical they repeat all the rubbish shows over and over but not the good ones lol



Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Wild at heart is a fantastic series, I recorded the very last 1 they filmed, was devastated when they said no more were going to be made. I suspect the special last show filmed is going to be sad so have not brought myself to watch it yet. I was hoping they were going to do repeats from the very start but they haven't, typical they repeat all the rubbish shows over and over but not the good ones lol
> 
> I am rather resigned to being in a minority when it comes to the TV! This is why I have switched to dvd's


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne! So good to hear from you and that all is well. Early congrats to C on her new job!

I worry when we don't hear from our friends regularly. Has anyone heard from Sam in the last day or two? I hope he has not picked up what the boys have.
Also has anyone heard from Dreamweaver? Miss her conversations and pray she is feeling well. And so many others. I was wondering yesterday if all these asteroids have been affecting our sleep patterns since so any of us are having problems sleeping lately. 

Everyone have a great day and those of you who have been lurking out there 
and haven't checked in lately you need to let us know that all is well. We worry... Just a quick "hi" will suffice....


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> Wild at heart is a fantastic series, I recorded the very last 1 they filmed, was devastated when they said no more were going to be made. I suspect the special last show filmed is going to be sad so have not brought myself to watch it yet. I was hoping they were going to do repeats from the very start but they haven't, typical they repeat all the rubbish shows over and over but not the good ones lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are repeating Wild at Heart on ITV 2 in an afternoon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Marianne. We have missed you. It is wonderful that you are feeling better. Prayers that C's job comes through.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie. My DH loves Walking Dead

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> I don't have Netflix, but that may be an option. The other show I want to get caught up on is the Walking Dead. I heard it was excellent, too.
> 
> Just finished my second cuppa coffee. I need to be up working in the house, but I am so far behind on the KP digest that I want to get those cleaned up. I also have a lot of New Stitch A Day. Luckily, I'm on the downside of my sub job. I am ready!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> started Doc Martin ...showing 1st season here. Cant believe DH has taken to watching. He got hooked when the doc told a lady patient...if she wants to lose weight...just shut your mouth.
> He is finding the docs humor quite interesting. Wallander is also a favorite of mine. Read one book from the library and it was the final for Wallander....oh so sorry I did that. Really like Branaugh! (sp)
> 
> 
> ...


I just found Downton Abbey on the PBS site and now I can watch past the first season. Loved Doc Martin. He seems to be a high functioning autistic, but then I don't really know. But the part he plays is certainly brilliant with many social problems. We watched Wallander but there is also a Swedish series that we really enjoyed, being as it is a Swedish author. Am going to have to look into DCI. Now back to Downton Abbey while I knit my Guild square that is driving me crazy. So simple but trouble matching the gauge. Got the stitches right but the rows..mmmmm..It's garter stitch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Sunday Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Woke up to 16 degrees F this morning .. brrrrrrrr don't even want to know what the wind chill factor is :?
> Sam, thank you for the recipes, look great but will probably substitute some extra small shrimp in the frozen section rather than the canned. I've gotten sick from canned shrimp before so don't trust it now :-( Hope that the GK's are feeling better soon. Heidi is correct that you should stay well away till everyone is much better!
> Doogie, LOVE the scarf!!
> Darowil I was looking for the rabbit pattern, so glad you reposted :thumbup: :thumbup: Want to make some up for the neighbors and the small ones at church :thumbup:
> ...


Marianne, what a thrill to have you visit with us and let us know about your wonderful getaway for the day. I'm sure it truly will seem like a vacation when you don't have to make so many trips to the doctor's office. We will be here for you, but don't worry about catching up if it is stressful.

Big hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Wild at heart is a fantastic series, I recorded the very last 1 they filmed, was devastated when they said no more were going to be made. I suspect the special last show filmed is going to be sad so have not brought myself to watch it yet. I was hoping they were going to do repeats from the very start but they haven't, typical they repeat all the rubbish shows over and over but not the good ones lol
> 
> _______________________
> I've bookmarked Wild at Heart now to watch online while I am knitting. Thanks for that tip Melyn, Dollyclaire & Lurker. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, lots for me to be busy about today and for the next few days. My sister and husband arrive sometime today. They are going to be bunking in my spare bedroom. lol, they have two huge rambunctious greyhounds! It is always a whirlwind when they visit.
> My sister has decided we are going to have Christmas when they are out here! Turkey, mashed pots, carrosts, cream corn, stuffing, cranberry sauce, hmmmm, dont know what she will be planning for desert, I have lots and lots of eggs so perhaps she will make a lemon cream pie. Of course the cooking will be done here so I can keep an eye on things while they visit with Mom and Dad. I think my Mom needs some one on one time with my sister and I have talked to her about this. Hoping Naomi takes Mom out for an extended coffee!
> Sun is coming up with a glorious purple sunrise. Very pretty to see. There is to be a blizzard moving in later today. We will get about 4 to 6 inches of snow. I am hoping that my sister and BIL arrive before it sets in.
> I was over to my parents yesterday to sit with Dad and visit with Mom. Mom took the time to grab a shower while I did lunch with Dad. Dad is totally in confusion and disorientated. He does not talk much and looks lost. He admitted that his "mind is muddled" and so this makes him uncomfortable. This is all due to the aquired brain injury that he sustained nearly five years ago. (The injury was so severe he was not expected to live.) Dad has bits of clarity but has not been had this since December 2012. For the most part he is content except when my Mom starts to pester him to talk to her and she asks him questions that he can not possibly answer. I tell her to stop doing that because it just upsets Dad -- but she does not listen to this. I will discuss this all with my sister and perhaps she can get Mom to back off the nagging.
> ...


Hope you do ok with this company and just getting over being sick. Please let Joe know I care. He hasn't read a PM so guess he isn't on here at all. Hope he will be ok. Please let him know we think of him an care about him. Miss him too.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Have to go take care of the dog. He is such a sweetie. We are babysitting our son's pug and we just love him so much. He is the best dog ever with our grandchildren. He's a black dog with a lot of grey now and has arthritis just like me, so trouble getting up and down stairs. We make quite a pair together. I would just die if he got loose. The lawn guys have been known to leave our gate open, but it is winter so no worry with that.[/quote]

I have been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. Have enjoyed all the conversation and sharing but had to respond to this post because it reminded me of our two beloved pugs, now passed on. They are such characters and so sweet. We now have a chihuahua mix--a rescue dog--who was so shy when we got her. It has been very satisfying watching her come out of her shell and become more confident. She has been a comfort and joy, just like all the pets I read about here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, lots for me to be busy about today and for the next few days. My sister and husband arrive sometime today. They are going to be bunking in my spare bedroom. lol, they have two huge rambunctious greyhounds! It is always a whirlwind when they visit.
> ...


No, Joe does not come on to Knitting Paradise anymore. He had gotten a virus or something from KP and it crashed his computer. Joe is never far away from his housework and fussing about the house and with his mother. Joe says,' "Necesito cambiar sabinas y lavar las." I need to change sheets and wash them.' I will pass on your regards to him.
I will be fine with the company and stuff coming here. I also know that I will be glad to have my home back when they leave! hahah, not a nice thing to say, but the truth is not always kind. Zoe


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NEWS FLASH!!!!! Sam just called and asked me to let you all know he is not sick his COMPUTER is at the hospital again. He will be back on A.S.A.P.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Have to go take care of the dog. He is such a sweetie. We are babysitting our son's pug and we just love him so much. He is the best dog ever with our grandchildren. He's a black dog with a lot of grey now and has arthritis just like me, so trouble getting up and down stairs. We make quite a pair together. I would just die if he got loose. The lawn guys have been known to leave our gate open, but it is winter so no worry with that.


I have been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. Have enjoyed all the conversation and sharing but had to respond to this post because it reminded me of our two beloved pugs, now passed on. They are such characters and so sweet. We now have a chihuahua mix--a rescue dog--who was so shy when we got her. It has been very satisfying watching her come out of her shell and become more confident. She has been a comfort and joy, just like all the pets I read about here.[/quote]

Please know that you are most welcome! As well as a general interest in food, recipes, knitting etc, many of us are dog lovers- Sam in particular has kept us entertained with successive litters of puppies. Sam will welcome you himself, when he is able to come on line- the grandchildren have a bug, and we are hoping Sam has not contracted it himself. He keeps a chair always for new comers, and always has a brew and a kind word at the ready.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!!! Sam just called and asked me to let you all know he is not sick his COMPUTER is at the hospital again. He will be back on A.S.A.P.


That is such a relief, Sandy, I had tried calling myself- but only got through to message!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for your kind welcome, Lurker. I am glad to have joined in!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome back Marianne! We have missed your smiling face!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Chris ! There is always a chair at the table and warm tea under the cozy.
Sorry to hear of the lost of your pugs. We have all felt the loss of a dear pet and know how the pain remains for years. Is your avatar your darling rescue dog? What is her name? My DH and I have a English cocker named Pontuf, hence my KTP name. Please come often and share with us.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness - Hi everybody - I hope things are going well for the KTPer's!!! I don't know the last day I was on the forum - maybe Friday morning and here it is Sunday afternoon- I have 6 digests to go through and 50 pages of KTP to catch up on between last week and this weeks - We are still fighting the head colds from hell around here and hoping they stay out of our chests - I have been slowly but surely knocking things off my chore list as the weather has been pretty nice here the last few days. If it stays a "jammie" day I should be able to catch up - if not then I'll keep chipping away at it!!! Thinking of you all and hoping everyone is healthy and happy - luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness - Hi everybody - I hope things are going well for the KTPer's!!! I don't know the last day I was on the forum - maybe Friday morning and here it is Sunday afternoon- I have 6 digests to go through and 50 pages of KTP to catch up on between last week and this weeks - We are still fighting the head colds from hell around here and hoping they stay out of our chests - I have been slowly but surely knocking things off my chore list as the weather has been pretty nice here the last few days. If it stays a "jammie" day I should be able to catch up - if not then I'll keep chipping away at it!!! Thinking of you all and hoping everyone is healthy and happy - luv-AZ


Sorry to hear you still have colds, AZ, mine is finally starting to clear, touch wood!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy thanks for the update on Sam! Glad to hear all is well but sorry that his computer ails.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Marianne! So good to hear from you and that all is well. Early congrats to C on her new job!
> 
> I worry when we don't hear from our friends regularly. Has anyone heard from Sam in the last day or two? I hope he has not picked up what the boys have.
> Also has anyone heard from Dreamweaver? Miss her conversations and pray she is feeling well. And so many others. I was wondering yesterday if all these asteroids have been affecting our sleep patterns since so any of us are having problems sleeping lately.
> ...


I have seen Dreamweaver post on different topics in the main section but I haven't seen her at the TP.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I've finished the first 5 episodes of Downton Abbey. DH and I are hooked!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The Turk incident was hysterical!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandi hope you will be better soon especially with a jammie day.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I went to bed my usual early- so this is now Monday morning early must go for my INR test at nine o'clock.
I am not sure of the weather yet- because I am avoiding letting Ringo out incase he starts up barking, I will wait until day light. 
I have seen some reports of the bog people, but had not realised some of their clothing was knitted. It is good to know the craft is so ancient!
Hector's feat of leaping the wall from a sitting start, sounds like you met those neighbours many times! Fortunately my fence is a good 6 foot. It is good to know Hector did not grieve your husband for long. I was thinking of Grey Friars Bobby, the little dog who kept vigil at his master's grave. There is high probability I may be survived by my dog, as I see myself getting another puppy when Ringo goes of old age [hopefully] I don't like the idea of not having a companion.
I have forgotten how many hives you keep? I am not encouraged to go into bee-keeping because of my allergy to the stings.
Thank you for the compliment for my photo- I don'y expect to travel again, but I can dream!
I have ended up importing cotton yarn from an Australian shop, to get a weight heavy enough for dishcloths. There are some lovely colours available.
Sam is such a convivial host! I remember him welcoming me when I was very new to the tea party. I had never tried 'feather and fan' until I had his simple design.
It has to be late afternoon Sunday now for you- hope it has been a lovely peaceful day![/quote]

The bog shirt is leather but its cut inspired the Zimmerman knitted jacket, which I love. We had two bog bodies found in Irish midlands bogs in 2003 and at that time, I led a small team doing the reconstruction of the vegetated landscape at the time when one of the bodies was placed in the bog. He was a big man and has probably been ritually sacrificed. His hands, arms and torso remained and the flesh of his big, beautiful hand, all dark brown from immersion in bog water for 2,500 years, was as soft and pliable as in life.

I've been in and out of the house all day and plan to take two of my grandchildren to the cottage tomorrow (Monday) for an overnight stay. I have children's beesuits so we'll be able to peek safely through the crown boards and see the bee colonies in both hives, as long as the weather remains pleasant. The various television series mentioned are amongst the best. A bit of televison and more bootee knitting would do me good - that and a glass of wine. Affectionately


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Julie! I just finished up last weeks KTP so I will start on Page 1 of this weeks and see what everyone has been up to this weekend!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness - Hi everybody - I hope things are going well for the KTPer's!!! I don't know the last day I was on the forum - maybe Friday morning and here it is Sunday afternoon- I have 6 digests to go through and 50 pages of KTP to catch up on between last week and this weeks - We are still fighting the head colds from hell around here and hoping they stay out of our chests - I have been slowly but surely knocking things off my chore list as the weather has been pretty nice here the last few days. If it stays a "jammie" day I should be able to catch up - if not then I'll keep chipping away at it!!! Thinking of you all and hoping everyone is healthy and happy - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you for your kind welcome, Lurker. I am glad to have joined in!


I'm so glad you've met Lurker, ChrisEl as she is a good friend and a stalwart in times of trouble. You'll also enjoy all the chat and the comments as this tea party enhances one's life. I've been knitting for years and of recent times, I've gone back to some of the simplest shapes and stitches. I've been given lots of help and comments here on KP and that makes it all so much more fun. Affectionately


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Well I've finished the first 5 episodes of Downton Abbey. DH and I are hooked!


Oh my!! You are in for treat after treat. and wild horses ------!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!


Done!!!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!


I'm still in mine and it is noon already! I have all this week off for mid-winter break so I hope to get a couple of bears and puppy finished.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!
> ...


I'm in,


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb K Bend OR said:
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Oh dear, I clicked on "send" without typing anything. Sorry. I just wanted to add that I am another one who hates to see Downton Abbey end tonight. It's been the best thing on t.v. in ages!!! Also, I decided to see if there were anything worthwhile on PBS last night (Sat.) and there it was --- DCI Banks. I was delighted to see Stephen Tomkinson (had watched all the series of Ballykissangel) and the actress who plays Doc Martin's girlfriend as well. I thought it was a movie and now, thanks to you ladies, I see it, too, is a series. Thank goodness for PBS.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Jammies, knitting, 3 seasons of Downton Abbey ,Pontuf at my feet, leftover pizza from last night, trolling eBay.... Such a do nothing day. 
The Good Wife tonight, Yeah


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Jammies, knitting, 3 seasons of Downton Abbey ,Pontuf at my feet, leftover pizza from last night, trolling eBay.... Such a do nothing day. 
The Good Wife tonight, Yeah


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

"What's the point of living if we didn't let life change us". - Downton Abbey


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!


That's easy, it is after noon here and I'm still in my Jammies. Don't know if I can do it all day though, just been reading, catching up on the KTP. Sooner or later I have to get up and make something to eat and get back to my knitting. I think my DS is coming over soon to visit, he would think I was sick if I'm still in my Jammies, ha-ha maybe I'll get him to cook dinner that way. Hummm.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!


Pontuf, I am glad to finally be into regular clothes again, I got tired of jammies all day and night long! But will admit I received very nice sets as gifts, ;-) Tuesday will probably be my next jammie day as it is supposed to be rainy and cold, possibly even some snow! Odd that we were forecast for snow yesterday, but it passed us over and hit South Carolina instead :thumbup: Daniel called and asked how much we had on the ground, I laughed and told him pure sunshine for us we sent it to him :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!
> ...


Lol LOL,


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Oh goodness you do mean end of this season correct??? My Mom will be so sad either way, she has me close the door when it comes on as she does not want to be disturbed, :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

After I catch up with DT Abbey DCI Banks is next thanks to all the recommendations.

Pontuf



81brighteyes said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been away so long, so many new avatars here now, I love all the new faces at the table! Will add my welcome and raise my cuppa to you all! 
Sorry to hear that Sams computer is back at the hospital. Didn't he just get it out not too long ago? 
I'm taking a class on Craftsy trying to learn to crochet :lol: . I am left handed and to tell the truth I'm soooooo not understanding how to hold the thread plus hold the needle and pull the thread through without having the whole thing get twisted up, :lol: :roll: :shock:  I'm sure I'll figure this out, but C was watching me earlier and she almost fell off the couch laughing at my antics. I seem to recall why I never learned this craft, just not coordinated enough to handle just one hook! 
Need to be off and take my 30 minute lay down, really trying to not overdo things, just so very nice to be allowed to do once again! 
5 mm, I do know what you mean about loving the company but love them more when they leave, I am this way about some of my family, always so nice to have the house back to ourselves again! Stay safe and warm, I could not handle the snow again, though I did love it so while I lived in the mountains, nothing like you have for sure, but it was enough for me to handle :thumbup: 
Take care my friends, will be back later on I'm sure!
Loves, Hugs and lots of prayers!!
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, that is Reese. She had that name when we adopted her and we decided not to disrupt her further by changing it. I have noticed that many chihuahuas seem to be named Reese and maybe it is because of Reese Witherspoon in Legally Blonde which featured a chihuahua? Our Reese was called a "wallflower" by the rescue group because she didn't do well at the rescue events (too shy). She is still shy but has improved a lot. She is 18 pounds, so obviously her heritage includes more than chihuahua. We actually had the DNA test run, just for fun, but it didn't tell us much more about her. Whatever she is, we love her. Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That is an excellent idea Red!

Pontuf


redriet60 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunday Jammies


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, all. Just checking in to let you know I'm still here. I've been without internet and wi-fi for 3 days, so it's going to take me a while to catch up, but it's in a good cause. I have taken apart the small bedroom that was my "office" and will be turning it into a new bedroom for me, so that I can then convert the big bedroom into a craft room. So exciting!! This will take a while to accomplish as it's almost all DIY work and any parts I have to hire out will depend on available $$. The long range plan involves redoing all the interior rooms - paint, lighting, flooring, etc. - over a span of 18 months. I just hope I can still find some time for knitting, too. :x 

I'm off to Ace Hardware for supplies and paint chips, so I'll try to read a bit of KTP later. Hope all are well and happy this week.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sandy, thanks for the salad recipe...sounds yummy!

Lurker, you have had quite a time of it lately...hope the neighbors fall in line and the wayward pups stay home and naughty Hendrix stays off the fence 

Doogie, I LOVE your version of creation!

Marianne, glad to have you back and posting more. If I might make a suggestion, maybe www.youtube.com would have some videos on how to crochet left-handed. Sometimes it is easier to watch someone and then it all makes sense...just a thought 

I have projects packed and ready to go. DH and I are going to the Metrodome to watch some college baseball. Not many people attend, parking is free and admittance is only $5 each for the whole day/night. We can come and go as we like and bring in food/drink...gotta love "almost spring" in Minnesota. I wonder what the college teams will do when the Metrodome starts to undergo its transformation to the new stadium? Maybe some other domes will step up and let those kids play and get ready for their seasons.

Love to all; hope all the illness pass quickly, even computer-related ones  Take care all - I will check in later...I'm itching to start my toe-up striped hearts socks!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Your sisters are beautiful women. How sad that health insurance is so expensive. Is it normal that there is no health insurance through your place of work?

She got divorced and works taking care of 3 children so no insurance through work. The only type of insurance she could afford on her meager salary is catastrophic insurance. In other words, she basically has no coverage unless something major happens, like major illnesses or accidents. Yes, it's awful. She is such a beautiful young woman. Here are both my younger sisters. This sister is the one on the left. You just don't go to the doctor. Unfortunately this illness will cost her an arm and a leg.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne! Welcome back!!! So glad you are feeling better. You sure have been missed! 

ChrisE welcome to the KTP! You're going to love this place; always an empty chair and lively conversation!

Today was not a jammie day for me. Spent several hours moving furniture from one room to another. Created a den for DD off her bedroom and am re-creating my craft room. Will take a picture of it once I have it all back in order. I'll spend this next week organizing and straightening it. Need more lighting in the new craft room but I'll remedy that with lamps I guess.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one successfully wind yarn into a ball when it doesn't come in a skein? I have spent all day on a sock yarn I bought. I started it on my ball winder and all of a sudden I had a mess like Trixie made the other day. I've seen people have a helper with the yarn across both hands, but as I live alone that isn't possible. I'm trying not to spend the money on a swift or whatever it is called. I still have a few more of them to wind and don't want to spend 6 hours on each of them.
> ...


I've done this too. Works for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a perfect birthday celebration. I think there's a knock off recipe for those biscuits if you search for them on the internet...but I could never get mine to work out the same. Love going to Red Lobster, but there are so few of them around here and there's generally a wait to get a table.
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> ...


I've got a recipe for them that works great. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


That is a beautiful scarf. The pattern does show well. Good job.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sunday Jammies


These are wonderful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh Shirley, this is amazing! You are so so talented.


I absolutely agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been away so long, so many new avatars here now, I love all the new faces at the table! Will add my welcome and raise my cuppa to you all!
> Sorry to hear that Sams computer is back at the hospital. Didn't he just get it out not too long ago?
> I'm taking a class on Craftsy trying to learn to crochet :lol: . I am left handed and to tell the truth I'm soooooo not understanding how to hold the thread plus hold the needle and pull the thread through without having the whole thing get twisted up, :lol: :roll: :shock:  I'm sure I'll figure this out, but C was watching me earlier and she almost fell off the couch laughing at my antics. I seem to recall why I never learned this craft, just not coordinated enough to handle just one hook!
> Need to be off and take my 30 minute lay down, really trying to not overdo things, just so very nice to be allowed to do once again!
> ...


Marianne; so happy you are back, I'm new but came when you got sick, I love when prayers are answered, please take it slow, so that I can get to know you. Best of everything, for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome back, Marianne! I hope you will be able to visit more often. Just keep doing what the doctor says and soon you will be back to our normal self!
> 
> DD called and woke me up. She had a lot of fun celebrating her birthday last night, but feels pretty bad this morning. I am so glad that I am past that! It takes me so long to recover! I am glad that she had a great birthday.
> 
> Can anyone post the link for Downtown Abbey? Or does anyone know where it was first posted. I found it on Hulu, but you had to pay and I may do that, but thought I'd check with my KTP first to see if it was free.


In case no one else has posted, here's the link I got. I just deleted it because it didn't come up properly. I'll try again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back, Marianne! I hope you will be able to visit more often. Just keep doing what the doctor says and soon you will be back to our normal self!
> ...


Here is one for seasons 1 and 2:
http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been away so long, so many new avatars here now, I love all the new faces at the table! Will add my welcome and raise my cuppa to you all!
> Sorry to hear that Sams computer is back at the hospital. Didn't he just get it out not too long ago?
> I'm taking a class on Craftsy trying to learn to crochet :lol: . I am left handed and to tell the truth I'm soooooo not understanding how to hold the thread plus hold the needle and pull the thread through without having the whole thing get twisted up, :lol: :roll: :shock:  I'm sure I'll figure this out, but C was watching me earlier and she almost fell off the couch laughing at my antics. I seem to recall why I never learned this craft, just not coordinated enough to handle just one hook!
> Need to be off and take my 30 minute lay down, really trying to not overdo things, just so very nice to be allowed to do once again!
> ...


Yes, Marianne, you love it when the family comes but by the end of the visit, I do love my peace and quiet!!! Nice to see you "wellish" again!
I do love the snow but must admit that at times the shoveling does get tiresome! hmph, must be getting old. hahah, I did try to teach the lil dog the basics of snow shoveling, but she just could not get the concept right somehow. hmmmm, just will have to do it myself! Zoe


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you, I don't often watch tv in the afternoons but will record it, hope I havent missed 2 many 


Silverowl said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Wild at heart is a fantastic series, I recorded the very last 1 they filmed, was devastated when they said no more were going to be made. I suspect the special last show filmed is going to be sad so have not brought myself to watch it yet. I was hoping they were going to do repeats from the very start but they haven't, typical they repeat all the rubbish shows over and over but not the good ones lol
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pontuf - I love the "Sleeps with Dogs" jammies. 

My cat, Darwin, keeps mobbbing me this afternoon for pet time. Unfortunately it's so dry that we keep shocking each other due to static electricity.

I'm checking in while the last of my laundry is drying. I will check back later. 

PS - sorry for the typos it's ard to type when the cat is sitting kin front of the monitor.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratz to you and your family - I'm glad everyone is home safe and sound. luv-AZ


inishowen said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that our second grandchild, a little boy, was born on Tuesday, weighing 8lb. It was a difficult birth. His mum ended up being rushed into surgery minutes after the birth. However the baby is healthy, and believe it or not, mum and he were able to go home today. He is named Sam John Parker. All are family names. We're very happy and relieved to have him here safely.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sam - thanks for hosting and thanks for the recipes - the salad sounds wonderful I have printed it out and put it next to my grocery list so I can see what I need to pick up. Hope everyone at your place is feeling better - I'm just starting the KTP for this week - so I will be in and out as I catch up. Stay healthy!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Angora - I'll keep your sister on my list of good wishes - hope you guys and well- luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> Sam, so sorry to hear about more of the grandchildren being so sick. There is so much going around. Just found out my sister was at the emergency. She has a $5,000 deductible and just can't afford to be sick but she was sick for so long she had to go. Guess it is a vertigo that comes after being sick. I know a friend in Canada had dizzyness. I had it for one day, my mother had it and my dear sister has it now after being so sick with a bug and it lasted days. Not a good year so far for people being sick. So glad the wee one with the hair that hurts doesn't have hurting hair any more. Sure hope you don't come down with this. I think stay clear for sure. As you so often do for us, sending healing wishes for your precious grandchildren.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Zoe - hugs - hope you are well - luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam both receipts sound delicious, I will be trying them out when Elishia comes over this week end.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Gwen - Maybe Alfred is just telling you he needs some attention - you know how they can be!!! Hope all is well with you - luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Irishowen congrats on the new grandbaby and so glad mom is doing well now. How frightening for you and her!
> 
> So sorry so many of your GC are sick Sam. Sending them healing energy and strength for Heidi. You be sure to stay a safe distance too Sam.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope your DD had a nice BD Pammie - enjoy your long weekend!! luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> It's Friday, and I have a 3-day weekend! I am so excited that I have an extra day off. I hope I can get some knitting done.
> 
> Tomorrow is my DD's 27th birthday. She wants to go get a mani/pedi and then to lunch. I think we are going to eat at Red Lobster. Those cheddar bay biscuits are my downfall!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better - and that you get plenty of rest - 


ptofValerie said:


> Gotto get to bed, it's so, so late here - but my asthma is back today so... I don't really feel like going to bed, it's usually worst when I lie down...


My heart is with you. Asthma is an affliction and one never knows when it will worsen. Sending all good wishes for a peaceful night. Most affectionately.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie
AZ
and Gottastch
in particular- I just got back from a quick trip to pick up the missing episode of Downton Abbey- I inadvertently skipped the demise of Richard, the awful fiance to Mary, so must backtrack. May watch that this afternoon- I am feeling a little dozy and will have to go out again tomorrow to collect something postie could not fit in the box. Have caught up with Fale, and discovered a neighbour I did not know I had! So the world is feeling good again.
I have also discovered the 'book depository' and located some Elizabeth Zimmerman books on that, maybe for a birthday treat later!
Thank you for the kind words! 
Some will be late in the evening/night, some are into the evening- so what ever time of day you have have fun or sleep well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pup lover - hope you are bouncing back my dear - I have private with a $5000 deduct - that's the only way I can have insurance and not go broke - it covers most drs. visits except for a small co pay and prescriptions are inexpensive - but if I need any major tests or I had to go into the hospital I would have to pay the first $5000 myself - a good reason to stay healthy!!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> It would be one purchased privately and the higher deductible keeps your premium payments lower. Before DH got insurance at work he had to have a policy for school, we got him a catastrophic policy with a deductible of $2500.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh gosh Julie I'm so glad they are both home and safe - that is so scary when they decide to take a "walk about" as my DH calls it - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> High drama at our place this afternoon- the little boy at the back had climbed the fence, but he is getting too heavy- and with the posts being so dry, in the dry earth, the fence swung back and my gate opened- and any self respecting dog will head out an open gate! I was in tears because Ringo had never got out before, and I was terrified he might not come home. I propped the front gate open, after having checked that there was no sight of either dog, and got the dog treats ready should they come back. Ringo turned up about 1/4 of an hour later, so he had a large handful of treats, and I shut the front door. A short while later I got a call from the neighbour in front to say Rufus was on her deck. So he was encouraged to come home, and also had some treats. My knitting buddy, Audrey had rung just as I was in despair- thinking of the $400 bill to get them out of the pound if they got picked up by dog control. Audrey and two of her daughters came round , after going to the hardware store to buy a chain, and they took the gate off the hinges, nailed it together much more firmly, hung it again, and fixed the chain up, it is now padlocked, so one would need bolt cutters to open it without my key, and hopefully young Hendrix has learned not to climb it. Both dogs are beside me happily dreaming no doubt of their escapade.
> 
> Congratulations to Inishowen for the birth of her second grandchild, glad to hear everyone is OK now.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It seems such a shame that you would have to give up living at the beach where you feel so much better - isn't there someone else there that can help your DIL?? Or maybe your GS could spend the weekends with you..... I hope you figure something out katgo- luv-AZ


katgo716 said:


> Good night everyone. I'm off to bed. Taking Trixie for grooming and shopping for grandson #1's 7th birthday. I can't believe that he will be 7 years old already!
> 
> Well, my son (who lost his job last week with no notice) took a job driving a truck across the country. He will be leaving March 1 for a month-long training course and then will be home a few days before being gone another month. My poor grandson is beside himself. Everyone is pressuring me to move back "home" so I can take care of him every weekend. My DIL is a horrible mother. GS becomes a very difficult and unhappy child when my son is not around. Once again I may have to put everyone else above myself. This is why my health suffers so much. And I just moved back in here at the beach in January with all of my stuff. I've been in tears this evening trying to decide what to do. I want to put myself first for once,, but I do adore my grandson.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ, it surely makes you realise the part they play in your life, when they are 'walk about', Ringo has decided to come inside, after being on patrol at the back fence- I am glad he is taking a break from barking! It is really giving him a work out- hope you are feeling somewhat better!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice to hear from you strawberry - hope your GS's BD is wonderful luv-AZ


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi All, Haven't been on for a while. Sorry Sam the Grandkids are sick poor Heidi,Hope the recover soon. Thank you for the recipes. I hope to keep up with this weeks TP. I pray every one is doing well. I've been knitting away. DH wanted an Angry Red Bird hat so I made him one, it's so funny and he loves it. I knitted a Barbie doll dress.a cute hat for an American doll. I should start on some doll clothes. I have sewing to do but the thought of sitting in a chair and sewing doesn't sound that great but I need to pull up my Big Girl Panties and er done...LOL.
> 
> My Grandson's birthday party is Monday afternoon and he wanted a Rain Cloud Furby..OMG are they expensive. But we got him one and had to play with it of course, It had us laughing. Our Johnathan is growing up too fast.
> 
> I better go. Take care my dear friends and hope to check up on you soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice scarf Doogie - I will file the instructions for the blocking - thanks - AZ


doogie said:


> Seems I'm not the only one short on the time.  Ok For those of you who have asked here is one of my most recent pieces. And yes it is in Entralac. Fun to do and quite the time taker!
> 
> This specific peice is of course multi Tiered (obviously) and runs approx. 12' in length. It is done in Heather Grey Hypoallergenic Silver. To get the sheen I washed it first on gentle with woolite then partially dried it. After most of the water had wicked I then applied a steam iron to alter the thread pattern and meld the colour scheme from a muted silver that absorbs light to a silver sheen that reflects partial light through a process of steam stretch fiber setting. Helped to set the final pattern and to flatten the naturally bulky entralac pattern from 1/16" bulk to 1/32" bulk for yarn withdth in the final form. All in all it took about a week to knit and a day to set final form. And ask you can see the final form is delightful and sweet gossamer spun silver.   Might just make another one soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pontuf- Hope you are doing ok- I am hoping that the next pup we have will be better about staying close.... Dutch would see a rabbit or squirrel and she would be off and running.....luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Glad things have calmed down Julie, and the pups are sleeping. Yes they are probably dreaming of their adventure. Pontuf sticks to me like glue but Clarence would pick up a scent and wander so I always had to keep a close eye on him. I think we all felt your nightmare today because we have been there.
> 
> Hope you are having a relaxing evening dear friend.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie AZ and Gottastch in particular- I just got back from a quick trip to pick up the missing episode of Downton Abbey- I inadvertently skipped the demise of Richard, the awful fiance to Mary, so must backtrack.


Oh, spoiler alert for someone who hasn't seen the series.

lalalalalala - can't hear you - lalalala


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a perfect birthday celebration. I think there's a knock off recipe for those biscuits if you search for them on the internet...but I could never get mine to work out the same. Love going to Red Lobster, but there are so few of them around here and there's generally a wait to get a table.
> ...


PM me too! Or better yet, post and PM. Thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


(Red Lobster)cheddar biscuits

ingredients:
2 cups Bisquick baking mix
2/3 cup milk
1/2 cup cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 cup margarine or butter, melted
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

directions:
Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

Mix baking mix, milk and cheese until soft dough forms; beat vigorously for 30 seconds. Drop dough by spoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 8-10 minutes or until golden brown. Mix margarine and garlic powder; brush over warm biscuits before removing from cookie sheet. Serve warm.

cook's notes:
Substitute several cloves of chopped garlic for the garlic powder and let stand in melted butter while preparing biscuits.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up with the TP postings. Read some yesterday and this morning. Worked on a couple wips that I had forgotten about, had lunch and then worked on my Ashton shawl. I had gotten to the last chart but was having troubles. Have 6 rows done and 11 to go, then bind off. Had put it away for a few days and worked on the Wingspan. Found some 4 bottle wine bags at Publix (southern grocery store) for 99 cents. Perfect size for a skein of yarn. Have three small projects in one and the two shawls in another. 
Hope everyone has had a pleasant day. Sorry to hear about Sam's computer probs. Hope it gets fixed fast. Hope everyone is on the mend. Just heard that my GD and her son have been sick for three days. Hope to heartthat they are well soon. 
Best wishes to all and welcome to the newcomers. 
Keep forgetting to drink my tea. Need to finish another cup or two before bedtime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the cheddar biscuits recipe NanaCaren! Love these!.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting the cheddar biscuits recipe NanaCaren! Love these!.


Welcome, they are one of my favorites. I use this instead of Bisquick.

Homemade Biscuit Mix

Ingredients
8 cups all-purpose flour
¼ cup baking powder
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup shortening, preferably non-hydrogenated, cut into cubes

Instructions
In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, sugar and salt.
Cut in the shortening with a pastry blender until the mixture resembles cornmeal.
Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope your DD had a nice BD Pammie - enjoy your long weekend!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> ...


She did. Thanks for asking. It is hard to believe that she is 27 years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie AZ and Gottastch in particular- I just got back from a quick trip to pick up the missing episode of Downton Abbey- I inadvertently skipped the demise of Richard, the awful fiance to Mary, so must backtrack.
> ...


Sorry, thought you were all miles ahead of me!!!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Well a day late and a dollar short but I made it back. Been working on Rosalie gown. Only like three or four inchs. Such a little thing. Will start the blanket tomorrow. The doctor said last week she stop growing, but she so active Mom said it is hard for her to under stand she will not make it after birth. 

Sorry for Sam he missed out on his own tea party. Pray his grandbaby will be well soon. Some time in a large family we pass things around a couple of time before we can tell it good bye. 

Well we had are first snow of the season yesterday. I really did not know what to do about my blooming flowers.
I look forward to the spring and the flowers but think this cold spell might get them. 

Hope all have good week. No one get hurt moving furiture. Looking forward to see the pictures. I wish I know how to do this so I could post picture of the gown. Enjoy the viste with you and hope to see every one next week. Betty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had a lazy day. Watched TV and knitted. I should have walked on the treadmill, but didn't. I think I'm trying to get a cold. I have been sniffling all day and a little stopped up! Sure hope I can shake it.

I hope everyone has had a good weekend as well. So sorry about Sam's computer. He may have to break down and get a new one.

So is Joe ever going to join us again? I sure have missed him. I'm guessing Dreamweaver is too busy. It is hard to catch up when there are so many pages. The digest postings are short and sweet. Maybe they will both come back soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have had a lazy day. Watched TV and knitted. I should have walked on the treadmill, but didn't. I think I'm trying to get a cold. I have been sniffling all day and a little stopped up! Sure hope I can shake it.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend as well. So sorry about Sam's computer. He may have to break down and get a new one.
> 
> So is Joe ever going to join us again? I sure have missed him. I'm guessing Dreamweaver is too busy. It is hard to catch up when there are so many pages. The digest postings are short and sweet. Maybe they will both come back soon.


From what Zoe says, it seems unlikely Joe will be back, sadly- he was so much a good person, and beautiful knitter crocheter!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Meant to edit/update and must have sent twice


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> (Red Lobster)cheddar biscuits
> 
> ingredients:
> 2 cups Bisquick baking mix
> ...


Thanks, saved to Evernote. :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I started series 2 thanks to someone who just posted where I can find it. Another site has series 3 so I started that but realized I had missed the whole war and so much, so thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I did it again. Sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My sister's trip to Emergency cost her $7,000 so now she is going to go ahead and get all the medical treatment she needs, such as check-up, mammogram, female doctor, etc. She doesn't get doctor trips the way someone mentioned they do. The insurance kicks in at $5,000 as I mentioned earlier, so she will owe $5,000 and more with the following co-pays. I hate to see her so much in debt for one illness but she is taking it in stride. She is rather amazing.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have had a lazy day. Watched TV and knitted. I should have walked on the treadmill, but didn't. I think I'm trying to get a cold. I have been sniffling all day and a little stopped up! Sure hope I can shake it.


Sometime you just need that lazy day. I feel for you on the snifflies. My allergies have been going nuts. My stepmom says it's due to all the mountain cedar that's in this area now. The only thing that seems to work for me is Dayquil.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Think I'm going to head to bed. I did get my email cleaned out and knitted on my mom's shawl. I want to take it to her on Saturday. I hope everyone sleeps well and wake up healthier. Hugs and good night.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Watched the last episode of Downton Abbey and was upset with the ending as was our daughter. However, I thought it was the end of the entire series, but she said that it was just the end of this season's and there will be another. Thank goodness!!! You might think we were a part of the Grantham family as well as the servants because we get so involved with all the things that take place. There is never a dull moment at Downton. For those of you who are just starting to watch it, you will understand what I mean. It is the best.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes thanks Nana. My Mom loved their cheese biscuits.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting the cheddar biscuits recipe NanaCaren! Love these!.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

not in series three ..I dont think....you must be on series two.. Anyway you did not give anything away for this year.

\\\\\\\\


Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie AZ and Gottastch in particular- I just got back from a quick trip to pick up the missing episode of Downton Abbey- I inadvertently skipped the demise of Richard, the awful fiance to Mary, so must backtrack.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Precious Friends, Thought I would take a minute while I have it and let you all know why I have not been in touch.
I have had computer problems, Arthritis/Carpal Tunnel (had a release done in 95 but it does come back) and have been at my daughters side every day. My SIL surprised her on their 20th Anniversary with First Class airline tickets to the Carribean.St Luciaa Sandals resort to stay in. After 2 ½ wonderful days, her husband and gone to scuba dive to get his license and she stayed behind in the room. As the day progressed she started feeling bad. By the time he got home she really felt sick. They went to bed and she woke up in the middle of the night with projecticle diarrhea. When she went to get up, she fell.she could not feel her leg. SIL got her to bathroom and cleaned up and called the desk for help. They came up and immediately got the nurse they have on grounds. My DHs temp at this time was 105, so the nurse called for an ambulance and rode with her to the hospital and stayed. The first news we got was that she was in renal failure. Next we were told they thought she had had a stroke (she had been confused and there was some pain in the right arm and paralysis of the right leg. Then we were told stroke was ruled out. They put in 8 liters of fluids before getting her to a room. They did a scan of her brain and abdomen. They said it looked like the stomack was pushed up against the spine. They did a CT scan of the back and felt that there was a pinched nerve at L3, 4, or 5. They also said they thought the diarrhea and temp they felt was viral. She requested once the ruled out the stroke, that they address the diarrhea to get her well enough to get on a plane home. They did and the trip was hard but she made it.
When she got back to the states, her doctor here got further tests, but was vague. She addressed the severe pain she was having with her leg and referred her to a neurosurgeon. The neurosurgeon got his own MRI and CR scan and ordered an abdominal/pelvic ultrasound and a nerve conduction study.
They confirmed the pinched nerve. Now they have a Myelogram (he will put her to sleep to do this) and another CT of the abdomen and pelvis. The Dr himself will do these procedures. In the meantime my poor daughter is suffering. Her husband does everything I do, but she wants Moma and as long as I can put one foot in front of the other I will be there.
I pray you will forgive me as I am so far behind on TP it is impossible for me to catch up, but please know that I love you dearly and continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Please pray for my daughter. I just hope and pray all the tests will confirm if there is something going on along with the pinched nerve and which way they need to proceed to fix it.
I will try and keep you all posted as I catch a sec.ond or two


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgive all the typos. Was rushed. They want to look at the abdomen and pelvis as the neurosurgeon thinks there is something suspiscious going on there. I love you all...Betty


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgive all the typos. Was rushed. They want to look at the abdomen and pelvis as the neurosurgeon thinks there is something suspiscious going on there. I love you all...Betty


Prayers are on the way for your daughter. Keep us informed when you can.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Betty,

I'm so sorry that this has happened to your daughter. It is so difficult to be sick away from home. My prayers that the tests will discover what the problem is and then the treatment that will make her well again.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, Bulldog Betty - we will all surely pray for you and your family for strength to endure and for all to be well!!!!!

DH and I had fun at the Metrodome today watching college baseball games. I brought along a whole bunch of stuff to work on. I finished the owl coffee cozies I was working on and then got out my lilac skinny scarf. I knit and knit and knit on it and decided it was long enough to cast off. I looked it over one more time and I discovered a very awful thing. The pattern for my skinny scarf is worked over 4 rows. Somewhere along the line, I missed one of the rows so only did 3 rows. Thus, when I got back on track, the front was the back and the back was now the front. I didn't notice until I was ready to cast off. Needless to say I had to rip about 3/4 of the scarf, to get back to where my error was located. If I was at home, I maybe would have cried  It is to be a gift for my sister-in-law, who is having surgery on the February 25th. Dang, I will have to knit fast to catch back up now...shoot, shoot, shoot! I have been thinking about what my mom always said about ripping...makes the yarn last longer...that's for sure!

I'm off to bed and then to coffee with friends in the morning. Take care. Signed, your friend - the pattern-challenged one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty, prayers for you all, that they reach a diagnosis, quickly and that your daughter be on the mend soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> not in series three ..I dont think....you must be on series two.. Anyway you did not give anything away for this year.
> 
> \\\\\\\\
> 
> ...


Thanks- I have only just started watching series three- but accidently watched the last part first- but the acting is good enough, and the plots complex enough that I will be watching over- to catch the nuances- I am most taken with the costumes, and the trouble they have gone to, to recreate a mostly vanished lifestyle. I am loving the vintage cars that they have used. Did not recognise Shirley McLaine, but thought she was excellent for the part, Night is drawing in here- so I will go through and treat myself to the next episode.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Watched the last episode of Downton Abbey and was upset with the ending as was our daughter. However, I thought it was the end of the entire series, but she said that it was just the end of this season's and there will be another. Thank goodness!!! You might think we were a part of the Grantham family as well as the servants because we get so involved with all the things that take place. There is never a dull moment at Downton. For those of you who are just starting to watch it, you will understand what I mean. It is the best.


Yep..watched it tonight..cried my eyes out!

June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is the square, pinned up as it would be sewn if it was going to become a slipper rather than part of a blanket. This square is 25cm, could be slightly smaller for my foot. The top pin would be a button, flower etc to add decoration and hold it closed. Doesn't need to be able to be undone.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I don't normally watch TV but today while doing laundry I stumbled by Downton Abbey. Watched episode 1-5 of season 3. Never heard of it before today. I will have to say it was totally addictive. LOL. I love it! I think perhaps I will order all three seasons and get lost in it from start to finish on Spring Break. 



Angora1 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > started Doc Martin ...showing 1st season here. Cant believe DH has taken to watching. He got hooked when the doc told a lady patient...if she wants to lose weight...just shut your mouth.
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Call it crazy or what have you, but I have this wild idea for another shawl running around in my brain right now. Done all up in linen Yarn of course. The base layer feels like it will be done in a heather thatch color with a light overlay of rust red. Not sure why but that is what I am seeing when i close my eyes and think about it.  Kind of excited to try the idea out.

I think I'll do a swatch and see how it feels. I'll post a picture of the swatch for feedback once it is started on spring break.



Redkimba said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up knitting needles and knitted till I was satisfied. I don't use other's patterns.
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!!! Sam just called and asked me to let you all know he is not sick his COMPUTER is at the hospital again. He will be back on A.S.A.P.


Well that is good news indeed. He isn't allowed to get sick.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

"Nothing says success quite like excess" - Downton Abbey. 


Pontuf said:


> "What's the point of living if we didn't let life change us". - Downton Abbey


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!

This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL



Redkimba said:


> Pontuf - I love the "Sleeps with Dogs" jammies.
> 
> My cat, Darwin, keeps mobbbing me this afternoon for pet time. Unfortunately it's so dry that we keep shocking each other due to static electricity.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> I have forgotten how many hives you keep? I am not encouraged to go into bee-keeping because of my allergy to the stings.
> 
> I have ended up importing cotton yarn from an Australian shop, to get a weight heavy enough for dishcloths. There are some lovely colours available.


Maybe beehives would not be a good idea!

bendigo for the cotton? I have some to try dishclothes but no idea when I will get to try them! 
Have the yarn for my first pair of sock club socks this year- waiting for the pattern to be emailed (she gives time for the yarn to arrive before sending out hte patterns). Have it wound ready to start. And I intend doing the Surprise jacket workshop- have all I need but the needle tips which I will get tomorrow. So tomorrow night I might well have problems deciding which to do- and really I have enough WIPS and UFOs to work on.
ur weather should be cooling down tomorrow- only 29C (84F) forecast. A slight improvement on the 40 (104) we reached today and similar yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I worry when we don't hear from our friends regularly. Has anyone heard from Sam in the last day or two? I hope he has not picked up what the boys have.
> Also has anyone heard from Dreamweaver? Miss her conversations and pray she is feeling well. And so many others. I was wondering yesterday if all these asteroids have been affecting our sleep patterns since so any of us are having problems sleeping lately.


I PMed Dreamweaver a couple of weeks ago- she has been posting on the rest of KP but the TP just takes up so much time and she is really busy currently - and expected to remain so for February.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!!! Sam just called and asked me to let you all know he is not sick his COMPUTER is at the hospital again. He will be back on A.S.A.P.


Glad it is a sick computer and not a sick Sam! Especially as the GKs have all been sick it is an even greater concern.

Marianne so glad to see you back again- having missed some myself i wasn't sure if i was jsut missing you or not.

Zoe - I know just what you mean about visitors. Loved having my brother and family here, but it was nice to have my home back again after a week. Not sure wether two big dogs or an 11 and 9 old would be more demanding (well behaved as the kids were).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Have to go take care of the dog. He is such a sweetie. We are babysitting our son's pug and we just love him so much. He is the best dog ever with our grandchildren. He's a black dog with a lot of grey now and has arthritis just like me, so trouble getting up and down stairs. We make quite a pair together. I would just die if he got loose. The lawn guys have been known to leave our gate open, but it is winter so no worry with that.


I have been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. Have enjoyed all the conversation and sharing but had to respond to this post because it reminded me of our two beloved pugs, now passed on. They are such characters and so sweet. We now have a chihuahua mix--a rescue dog--who was so shy when we got her. It has been very satisfying watching her come out of her shell and become more confident. She has been a comfort and joy, just like all the pets I read about here.[/quote]

Welcome to the Tea Party- feel free to join in again! We do like new faces in witht he all the old familiar ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting the cheddar biscuits recipe NanaCaren! Love these!.
> ...


Very helpful thankss as we don't get Bisquick over here- now I will go back and copy the recipe for the cheese biscuits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Beginning to think I need to borrow Downtown Abby from Maryanne- I'm fairly sure she has the frist two. But I rarely watch TV- I would rather read or KP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog- praying that they can work out what is going on with your daguhter soon- and that they can do something about it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> And here is the square, pinned up as it would be sewn if it was going to become a slipper rather than part of a blanket. This square is 25cm, could be slightly smaller for my foot. The top pin would be a button, flower etc to add decoration and hold it closed. Doesn't need to be able to be undone.


That is a great help, Darowil and I'll store the photograph with the instructions. Thank you very much for getting the knitting and folding done so rapidly. I'm about to leave Belfast, collect two of my grandchildren and head to the cottage in Ballyhalbert. We'll do an overnight stay as the children are on half-term holiday. I've needles and yarn at the ready for some knitting this evening and hope to knit the bunny square. There is, however, a stronger possibility that I'll do no such knitting because the children love being read stories and also star-gazing. Today will be a joy. Affectionately


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely time Valerie- loved the half term break. My daughter who we have since discovered has Apsergers struggled with the 4 term system after about 6 weeks she was too exhausted to benefit fromt he last few weeks of terms. But with the mid term break she coped very well on the Uk system- though it seemed that no sooner were they finished one holidays then preparing for the next! Just as well she didn't need to manage the 3 term we had when I was a c hiuld- we didn't have a half term break so our terms were very long.
The bunnies are great for tesaching children to knit- it doesn't ake long befroe they have something cute knitted (and they can be done in gaerter stich as can the slippers). Started someone knitting today on a pair of garter stitch slippers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Oh my goodness! I don't normally watch TV but today while doing laundry I stumbled by Downton Abbey. Watched episode 1-5 of season 3. Never heard of it before today. I will have to say it was totally addictive. LOL. I love it! I think perhaps I will order all three seasons and get lost in it from start to finish on Spring Break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just gone from series 1 through 2 and am working my way through series 3- I would thoroughly recommend starting from the beginning- there are shades of characterisation and plot- that you are so unaware of otherwise. The earlier vintage vehicles are in beautiful condition- and the costuming is magnificent, let alone the acting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> "Nothing says success quite like excess" - Downton Abbey.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


Doesn't she do the Dowager so beautifully?!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And a very handsome pair they are!



doogie said:


> OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!
> 
> This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Don't know about bendigo- I was ordering American cotton from Yarn Over in Brisbane- to keep the postage costs down, and obtain a particular colour!

Thanks for the pointer, darowil! I will be checking out bendigo in future, if I ever get to having enough cash available [over from saving for air tickets, and dogs being boarded]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the pointer, darowil! I will be checking out bendigo in future, if I ever get to having enough cash available [over from saving for air tickets, and dogs being boarded]


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been away so long, so many new avatars here now, I love all the new faces at the table! Will add my welcome and raise my cuppa to you all!
> ...


Patches, I'll be here for sure!!! May be slow on the coming back but I'll do my best to be here at least once a day from now on. I cannot wait to learn all about my new friends that joined our group while I was out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[I pray you will forgive me as I am so far behind on TP it is impossible for me to catch up, but please know that I love you dearly and continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Please pray for my daughter. I just hope and pray all the tests will confirm if there is something going on along with the pinched nerve and which way they need to proceed to fix it.
I will try and keep you all posted as I catch a sec.ond or two[/quote]

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter's problems. I completely understand you being at her side. Sounds like her husband is doing everything he can. I will definitely keep her and you and prayers.
Hugs, love and prayers,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All my prayers....you're right in the middle of the worst thing a mother can endure....all the best to all of you....glad she's in good hands and hopefully, everything will turn out okay.


Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends, Thought I would take a minute while I have it and let you all know why I have not been in touch.
> I have had computer problems, Arthritis/Carpal Tunnel (had a release done in 95 but it does come back) and have been at my daughters side every day. My SIL surprised her on their 20th Anniversary with First Class airline tickets to the Carribean.St Luciaa Sandals resort to stay in. After 2 ½ wonderful days, her husband and gone to scuba dive to get his license and she stayed behind in the room. As the day progressed she started feeling bad. By the time he got home she really felt sick. They went to bed and she woke up in the middle of the night with projecticle diarrhea. When she went to get up, she fell.she could not feel her leg. SIL got her to bathroom and cleaned up and called the desk for help. They came up and immediately got the nurse they have on grounds. My DHs temp at this time was 105, so the nurse called for an ambulance and rode with her to the hospital and stayed. The first news we got was that she was in renal failure. Next we were told they thought she had had a stroke (she had been confused and there was some pain in the right arm and paralysis of the right leg. Then we were told stroke was ruled out. They put in 8 liters of fluids before getting her to a room. They did a scan of her brain and abdomen. They said it looked like the stomack was pushed up against the spine. They did a CT scan of the back and felt that there was a pinched nerve at L3, 4, or 5. They also said they thought the diarrhea and temp they felt was viral. She requested once the ruled out the stroke, that they address the diarrhea to get her well enough to get on a plane home. They did and the trip was hard but she made it.
> When she got back to the states, her doctor here got further tests, but was vague. She addressed the severe pain she was having with her leg and referred her to a neurosurgeon. The neurosurgeon got his own MRI and CR scan and ordered an abdominal/pelvic ultrasound and a nerve conduction study.
> They confirmed the pinched nerve. Now they have a Myelogram (he will put her to sleep to do this) and another CT of the abdomen and pelvis. The Dr himself will do these procedures. In the meantime my poor daughter is suffering. Her husband does everything I do, but she wants Moma and as long as I can put one foot in front of the other I will be there.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Look at the links that were posted - you can see seasons 1-3 without having to pay (or wait) for them. So good!


doogie said:


> Oh my goodness! I don't normally watch TV but today while doing laundry I stumbled by Downton Abbey. Watched episode 1-5 of season 3. Never heard of it before today. I will have to say it was totally addictive. LOL. I love it! I think perhaps I will order all three seasons and get lost in it from start to finish on Spring Break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute as can be Darowil. Is there a pattern?]
]


darowil said:


> And here is the square, pinned up as it would be sewn if it was going to become a slipper rather than part of a blanket. This square is 25cm, could be slightly smaller for my foot. The top pin would be a button, flower etc to add decoration and hold it closed. Doesn't need to be able to be undone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends, Thought I would take a minute while I have it and let you all know why I have not been in touch.
> I have had computer problems, Arthritis/Carpal Tunnel (had a release done in 95 but it does come back) and have been at my daughters side every day. My SIL surprised her on their 20th Anniversary with First Class airline tickets to the Carribean.St Luciaa Sandals resort to stay in. After 2 ½ wonderful days, her husband and gone to scuba dive to get his license and she stayed behind in the room. As the day progressed she started feeling bad. By the time he got home she really felt sick. They went to bed and she woke up in the middle of the night with projecticle diarrhea. When she went to get up, she fell.she could not feel her leg. SIL got her to bathroom and cleaned up and called the desk for help. They came up and immediately got the nurse they have on grounds. My DHs temp at this time was 105, so the nurse called for an ambulance and rode with her to the hospital and stayed. The first news we got was that she was in renal failure. Next we were told they thought she had had a stroke (she had been confused and there was some pain in the right arm and paralysis of the right leg. Then we were told stroke was ruled out. They put in 8 liters of fluids before getting her to a room. They did a scan of her brain and abdomen. They said it looked like the stomack was pushed up against the spine. They did a CT scan of the back and felt that there was a pinched nerve at L3, 4, or 5. They also said they thought the diarrhea and temp they felt was viral. She requested once the ruled out the stroke, that they address the diarrhea to get her well enough to get on a plane home. They did and the trip was hard but she made it.
> When she got back to the states, her doctor here got further tests, but was vague. She addressed the severe pain she was having with her leg and referred her to a neurosurgeon. The neurosurgeon got his own MRI and CR scan and ordered an abdominal/pelvic ultrasound and a nerve conduction study.
> They confirmed the pinched nerve. Now they have a Myelogram (he will put her to sleep to do this) and another CT of the abdomen and pelvis. The Dr himself will do these procedures. In the meantime my poor daughter is suffering. Her husband does everything I do, but she wants Moma and as long as I can put one foot in front of the other I will be there.
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Will be praying for you daughter and you and the family too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute as can be Darowil. Is there a pattern?]
> ]
> 
> 
> ...


No- its simply a square stitched where I have the pins (except the top one which is a bitton or similar).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > My Precious Friends, Thought I would take a minute while I have it and let you all know why I have not been in touch.
> ...


Good day all, it's a beautiful day lots of sun but cold. I love it. I pray that you daughter will receive a blessing, of healing and peace, laced with love. Know that I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- just wanted to let everyone know I will disappear for a day or two sometime this week as I am getting myself a new IMAC computer!

I am happily leaving the new one with my old computer at the Mac store and they will transfer all my data for me. not sure what day it will be. 

I am looking forward to having one that is up to date as the one I am on
has a small screen and it is 8 years old. I have used it constantly so it will be nice to have the latest. This was my Valentines Present. 

It will make the workshops much easier and all in all I am looking forward to it. Hopefully we are picking it up tonight.

It is quite warm here this morning, the weather has been quite mild for this part of the world for February. It is nice to know that spring will be here one of these days although not for awhile. I imagine the trees are starting to blossom on the West Coast. That is what I loved most about Vancouver -- the beautiful blossoms - there was a boulevard very close to where we lived and it was full of cherry trees and what a picture! I would hear from my Family in Calgary and there would be cold, windy, snowy weather.


I finished my sweater from Ranji's wonderful purple (amethyst) 
yarn! I have it blocking - and will take it off the blocking panels in a few minutes. will put a picture on. I am happy with it. 

I make my sweaters without a pattern as a lot of you know, and I am always nervous until I know I got a good fit. this one fits really well, so I am quite happy. 

I am debating using the beautiful deep saphire blue yarn she also sent me to make a winters waterfall top. It was so kind of her to bring the yarn all the way from India. Her daughter had a little girl and Ranji will be in BC for another month. We have become good friends.

Well I had better go and get some breakfast. Wont be on line much as my grand daughter is coming for the afternoon. He mom Flight Attendant is flying and dad is working - he is going with me tonight to hopefully get the computer.

bye for now!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bulldog -- I am praying for you and your daughter. She is lucky to have you so close. I hope they find out what is wrong very soon. take care


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Not a good night for me. The dogs woke me up at 1:30 and before I could get them out, the little one wet the bed. I started the laundry and then went to the couch. I didn't sleep well. I also think I'm catching a cold. I hope the day will get better!

Betty, so sorry about your daughter. I hope that they find out soon what is going on and get it taken care of soon. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

doogie said:


> OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!
> 
> This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL


Yours are so cute. Darwin actually fits mine - he's a polydactal (multi-toed) black Bombay. His "middle" name is Monkeytoes. >.<

Here is when they were first getting used to each other. Now they are inseparable.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I wanted to make this separate from my kitty picture one. I'm not sure how often I can make it back in for this week. My friend's Dad who has been in the hospital has passed passed away this last night. I will be trying to do what I can for her.

I will check back when & if I can.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning, everyone (at least in the US). Prayers to all that need them. For ones with colds coming on, try Cold-Eze. Works for me. They have zinc in them. I also like to have spicy food, if you can't tolerate it. Ginger is another natural healer. Cute cat pics. My son has a ginger cat. Loud thing. His last one had the extra digit and was a great cat. Both let the youngest GD carry them around and fuss with them. My DDs have small dogs.Kinda miss not having the chihuahua with me, but I go to companies that don't allow animals on their sites. So get the pet thing when I get home.
Hope everyone has a great day, if possible. Thoughts and prayers with all. Now to work on my Ashton.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Red Kimba...So sorry to hear about your friend's Dad. My sincere sympathy.

Designer...New computer, amethyst sweater, dreams of blue winter waterfalls. What could be better.

Love to Dreamweaver. It is a job keeping up here for sure, but sometimes I think we can just stop by and not worry about catching up if it is too much. Sending hugs and will have to catch up with her on KP

Such a gorgeous day outside today. Cold but oh so beautiful. My iphoto is frozen. Was going to post a photo but will have to turn computer off and see if I can unfreeze it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> I wanted to make this separate from my kitty picture one. I'm not sure how often I can make it back in for this week. My friend's Dad who has been in the hospital has passed passed away this last night. I will be trying to do what I can for her.
> 
> I will check back when & if I can.


I'm praying for your strength to take care of your friend. Will also be praying for them too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Such a gorgeous day outside today. Cold but oh so beautiful. My iphoto is frozen. Was going to post a photo but will have to turn computer off and see if I can unfreeze it.


My iphoto did that yesterday, was rather frustrating. I was in the middle of editing some photos and had to start over.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie AZ and Gottastch in particular- I just got back from a quick trip to pick up the missing episode of Downton Abbey- I inadvertently skipped the demise of Richard, the awful fiance to Mary, so must backtrack.
> ...


lol rofl I was thinking the same thing. I'm not finished with Season 2 yet. I've seen some of Season 3 because that's where they were when I found the show, but decided to watch the first 2 seasons and then catch up on 3.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Doogie order it from your local library. There may be a wait but well worth it

Pontuf

uote=doogie]Oh my goodness! I don't normally watch TV but today while doing laundry I stumbled by Downton Abbey. Watched episode 1-5 of season 3. Never heard of it before today. I will have to say it was totally addictive. LOL. I love it! I think perhaps I will order all three seasons and get lost in it from start to finish on Spring Break. 



Angora1 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > started Doc Martin ...showing 1st season here. Cant believe DH has taken to watching. He got hooked when the doc told a lady patient...if she wants to lose weight...just shut your mouth.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Katgo;how are you doing, pray all is going well


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Marianne- I crochet left handed - I learned by sitting opposite a right handed person, and copying it exactly only the opposite way.

I am going to be off line some time this week, but if you need any help, let me know, I would be happy to help you. I am trying to figure out how I can teach a class for left handed crocheters as there is a basic crochet class coming up soon - March 5. I am trying to figure out how to follow it with a left handed class. It is very easy once you get used to holding the hook. I have crochet hundreds of projects, but don't always follow a pattern. I have found however, that I can follow a pattern it just endes up a mirror immage. Some people say you can't follow right handed patterns but when I first did them I never even thought of the difference and my work turned out just as nice. so don't let anyone tell you different
:thumbup:

It is a wonderful thing to know for borders, afghans, I have crochet literally hundreds of ponchos and scarves over many many years. It is worthwhile to keep at it. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie...Hope you can fight this cold off.

Ok, here's my baby Roland. He is such a sweetie pie and as I said earlier, his clown days are over. He now has my energy level and doesn't do much. He loves to lie in the sun, as I'm sure all our pets do, but I disturbed him to take this photo so now he is in between my feet as I am posting this. We will have him for a week and then he goes home to his family when they get back from visiting our son on his tour. He is in Texas now.

After Roland, I will post a photo of the square I did for the afghan. Just a simple garter st. 6" square. Chance to win the afghan with all the squares. That would be fun. Looks like it will be bright and cheery.

A photo of my valentine's flowers from my sweetie (DH in case you were wondering. :lol: :lol: :lol: ) We can get them quite reasonable at the grocery store here and they are lovely.

Sunrise photo from when we had the storm.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Betulove said:


> Well a day late and a dollar short but I made it back. Been working on Rosalie gown. Only like three or four inchs. Such a little thing. Will start the blanket tomorrow. The doctor said last week she stop growing, but she so active Mom said it is hard for her to under stand she will not make it after birth.
> 
> Sorry for Sam he missed out on his own tea party. Pray his grandbaby will be well soon. Some time in a large family we pass things around a couple of time before we can tell it good bye.
> 
> ...


If you go to a post and hit "Reply" you will see 3 boxes at the bottom that say "File/picture attachments:". If you hit the "Browse" button you can find the picture you want to post from your computer. Then when you hit the "Send" button it will take a bit but the picture will be posted with whatever you say in the chat box. Hope this helps. Would love to see a picture of your work.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> Watched the last episode of Downton Abbey and was upset with the ending as was our daughter. However, I thought it was the end of the entire series, but she said that it was just the end of this season's and there will be another. Thank goodness!!! You might think we were a part of the Grantham family as well as the servants because we get so involved with all the things that take place. There is never a dull moment at Downton. For those of you who are just starting to watch it, you will understand what I mean. It is the best.


I agree with you. The show is absolutely the best thing on TV right now. I'm so glad to see that they are still making shows for PBS that I can watch since it is all garbage and Reality TV here. I watch NCIS and Once Upon A Time, but that's all I watched until I started on Downton. Don't know what I'll do when I've finished them lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends, Thought I would take a minute while I have it and let you all know why I have not been in touch.
> I have had computer problems, Arthritis/Carpal Tunnel (had a release done in 95 but it does come back) and have been at my daughters side every day. My SIL surprised her on their 20th Anniversary with First Class airline tickets to the Carribean.St Luciaa Sandals resort to stay in. After 2 ½ wonderful days, her husband and gone to scuba dive to get his license and she stayed behind in the room. As the day progressed she started feeling bad. By the time he got home she really felt sick. They went to bed and she woke up in the middle of the night with projecticle diarrhea. When she went to get up, she fell.she could not feel her leg. SIL got her to bathroom and cleaned up and called the desk for help. They came up and immediately got the nurse they have on grounds. My DHs temp at this time was 105, so the nurse called for an ambulance and rode with her to the hospital and stayed. The first news we got was that she was in renal failure. Next we were told they thought she had had a stroke (she had been confused and there was some pain in the right arm and paralysis of the right leg. Then we were told stroke was ruled out. They put in 8 liters of fluids before getting her to a room. They did a scan of her brain and abdomen. They said it looked like the stomack was pushed up against the spine. They did a CT scan of the back and felt that there was a pinched nerve at L3, 4, or 5. They also said they thought the diarrhea and temp they felt was viral. She requested once the ruled out the stroke, that they address the diarrhea to get her well enough to get on a plane home. They did and the trip was hard but she made it.
> When she got back to the states, her doctor here got further tests, but was vague. She addressed the severe pain she was having with her leg and referred her to a neurosurgeon. The neurosurgeon got his own MRI and CR scan and ordered an abdominal/pelvic ultrasound and a nerve conduction study.
> They confirmed the pinched nerve. Now they have a Myelogram (he will put her to sleep to do this) and another CT of the abdomen and pelvis. The Dr himself will do these procedures. In the meantime my poor daughter is suffering. Her husband does everything I do, but she wants Moma and as long as I can put one foot in front of the other I will be there.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear all this. You and your family are in my prayers. Please take care of yourself too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the last episode of Downton Abbey and was upset with the ending as was our daughter. However, I thought it was the end of the entire series, but she said that it was just the end of this season's and there will be another. Thank goodness!!! You might think we were a part of the Grantham family as well as the servants because we get so involved with all the things that take place. There is never a dull moment at Downton. For those of you who are just starting to watch it, you will understand what I mean. It is the best.
> ...


I'm watching all of Downton on the links people on KTP have given me since we don't have cable or satellite tv anymore, so thank you everyone. Netflix only had Season one, the next link had Season three & on, now last night I got the link that shows Season two, so I'm in business. Yes, Shirley Maclaine looks like she had some plastic surgery. She might have been easier to recognize Lurker if she had ages normally. Not sure, but she looked like she was pulled pretty tight. The British actresses all seem to age more gracefully than most of our Hollywood ones. I just watched the one that said nothing succeeds like excess. :lol: :lol: :lol: Adore Maggie Smith. She does her role to a "T" and those special looks she gives. Elizabeth McGovern sure has developed as an actress in England. What a great role for her. I could identify with her mother, Shirley, doing things and saying things that weren't appropriate from my time living in Germany. At least she got to speak in English. I had to speak in German.

DH just got home from the dentist and his work will cost $1000. Lousy dental insurance. He has to get this done as he broke a tooth. Between my sister and my husband and all I owe the dentist, think I'd better ponder getting a job.

Hugs to all.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> I wanted to make this separate from my kitty picture one. I'm not sure how often I can make it back in for this week. My friend's Dad who has been in the hospital has passed passed away this last night. I will be trying to do what I can for her.
> 
> I will check back when & if I can.


So sorry to hear about your friend's dad. What a good friend you are.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Hi Katgo;how are you doing, pray all is going well


I'm doing well. I had a good weekend with hubby and Downton Abby lol. I finished my socks and am working on a sweater and my first pair of toe up socks. I made a Potato Chip Scarf, but my yarn was thin and it's nowhere near long enough. I guess I will rip it out and make it over again. I can't believe that it would be longer in a thicker yarn either. It works on only 90 sts. It worked up really pretty, but it is very short.

Catching up here after being off for a day. Love to all!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Katgo;how are you doing, pray all is going well
> ...


You Go Girl,
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Pammie...Hope you can fight this cold off.
> 
> Ok, here's my baby Roland. He is such a sweetie pie and as I said earlier, his clown days are over. He now has my energy level and doesn't do much. He loves to lie in the sun, as I'm sure all our pets do, but I disturbed him to take this photo so now he is in between my feet as I am posting this. We will have him for a week and then he goes home to his family when they get back from visiting our son on his tour. He is in Texas now.
> 
> ...


What a cute dog! I can understand why you enjoy having him visit. I love the afghan square. Those colors are so pretty. What a pretty view you have! Your photos are so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


And I am watching on a fairly small screen- so missed where they credited her!
I am sorry you have landed such a large bill for one tooth, if you have to work you will be too tired for KP, almost certainly and we would really miss you! I know I could never survive in America!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Friends, Thought I would take a minute while I have it and let you all know why I have not been in touch.
> I have had computer problems, Arthritis/Carpal Tunnel (had a release done in 95 but it does come back) and have been at my daughters side every day. My SIL surprised her on their 20th Anniversary with First Class airline tickets to the Carribean.St Luciaa Sandals resort to stay in. After 2 ½ wonderful days, her husband and gone to scuba dive to get his license and she stayed behind in the room. As the day progressed she started feeling bad. By the time he got home she really felt sick. They went to bed and she woke up in the middle of the night with projecticle diarrhea. When she went to get up, she fell.she could not feel her leg. SIL got her to bathroom and cleaned up and called the desk for help. They came up and immediately got the nurse they have on grounds. My DHs temp at this time was 105, so the nurse called for an ambulance and rode with her to the hospital and stayed. The first news we got was that she was in renal failure. Next we were told they thought she had had a stroke (she had been confused and there was some pain in the right arm and paralysis of the right leg. Then we were told stroke was ruled out. They put in 8 liters of fluids before getting her to a room. They did a scan of her brain and abdomen. They said it looked like the stomack was pushed up against the spine. They did a CT scan of the back and felt that there was a pinched nerve at L3, 4, or 5. They also said they thought the diarrhea and temp they felt was viral. She requested once the ruled out the stroke, that they address the diarrhea to get her well enough to get on a plane home. They did and the trip was hard but she made it.
> When she got back to the states, her doctor here got further tests, but was vague. She addressed the severe pain she was having with her leg and referred her to a neurosurgeon. The neurosurgeon got his own MRI and CR scan and ordered an abdominal/pelvic ultrasound and a nerve conduction study.
> They confirmed the pinched nerve. Now they have a Myelogram (he will put her to sleep to do this) and another CT of the abdomen and pelvis. The Dr himself will do these procedures. In the meantime my poor daughter is suffering. Her husband does everything I do, but she wants Moma and as long as I can put one foot in front of the other I will be there.
> ...


So sorry to hear about your DD's troubles, she has certainly been through the mill. She is lucky to have you there to help, but please take care of yourself too. I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have quite a bit to catch up on! Yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer--older son came over and we had supper and then we were going to watch a movie but the download wasn't working right so watched something else--a show I am not keeping up with. 

I worked on my Edwina shawl some--was up to over 200 stitches in the row--when the cat decided to skate across my work and pull stitches off the needle. Okay, don't panic, I told myself, use the lifeline--only to find the lifeline had worked itself back (it was getting too short) and the stitches had dropped below it...*sob* I just took a deep breath and frogged the whole thing and started over. Ah well. I am certainly being more careful now with watching the lifeline and making a new one when it gets a bit short!

It's good to hear the progress of some and know that others are okay but just not able to get here (well, not good that they can't get here, but I hope you know what I mean!). I hope people and computers alike are soon in the pink again. 

Off to catch up the rest of the way...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have quite a bit to catch up on! Yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer--older son came over and we had supper and then we were going to watch a movie but the download wasn't working right so watched something else--a show I am not keeping up with.
> 
> I worked on my Edwina shawl some--was up to over 200 stitches in the row--when the cat decided to skate across my work and pull stitches off the needle. Okay, don't panic, I told myself, use the lifeline--only to find the lifeline had worked itself back (it was getting too short) and the stitches had dropped below it...*sob* I just took a deep breath and frogged the whole thing and started over. Ah well. I am certainly being more careful now with watching the lifeline and making a new one when it gets a bit short!
> 
> ...


Thinking of people and computers, Sam has hopes of being up and running again before the end of the week.
Cats do so love getting into the yarn- one would think it was there just for their pleasure!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm taking a class on Craftsy trying to learn to crochet :lol: . I am left handed and to tell the truth I'm soooooo not understanding how to hold the thread plus hold the needle and pull the thread through without having the whole thing get twisted up, :lol: :roll: :shock:  I'm sure I'll figure this out, but C was watching me earlier and she almost fell off the couch laughing at my antics. I seem to recall why I never learned this craft, just not coordinated enough to handle just one hook!


Gosh, Marianne, I wish I were closer--I am a lefty also--but yes, just hang in there, and you will get it.

Doogie, your kitties are adorable. Our two are litter mates--though we are sure they have different fathers, as they don't look anything alike. I can't imagine life without them, either.

Oh, Bulldog, sending good thoughts for your daughter! I hope the doc is able to figure out what's happening very soon and get her some relief.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Marianne, welcome back, I've been missing you.
Bulldog, what a terrible thing to happen to your daughter, prayers for her and the family are on the way, I hope that they find out what's wrong and make it better. 
Jammie day didn't work out for me, I had to take a trip to the store and I refuse to go outside in my Jammies althought some of the younger people do. Started another sashay scarf last night because the stitches of the fingerless gloves are too small to see at night (size US 2 needles and sock yarn). Have to wash or block some of the things I finished so I can give them away. I'm looking forward to Friday, planning to go to Stitches West in Santa Clara, anyone else going?


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oops double post, sorry


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep seeing posts about Stitches West on Facebook--would love to go but can't--you'll have to give us a report!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I wanted to make this separate from my kitty picture one. I'm not sure how often I can make it back in for this week. My friend's Dad who has been in the hospital has passed passed away this last night. I will be trying to do what I can for her.
> 
> I will check back when & if I can.


I'm so sorry for your friend and helping her is much more important than joining the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pammie...Hope you can fight this cold off.
> 
> Ok, here's my baby Roland. He is such a sweetie pie and as I said earlier, his clown days are over. He now has my energy level and doesn't do much. He loves to lie in the sun, as I'm sure all our pets do, but I disturbed him to take this photo so now he is in between my feet as I am posting this. We will have him for a week and then he goes home to his family when they get back from visiting our son on his tour. He is in Texas now.
> 
> ...


That sunrise photo would make a lovely jigsaw!

The square I pinned up to show how to put together a slipper is for the Australian swap Afghan. We knit up a stocking stitch square and then are given different things to put on top of the squares. These squares are alternated with plain sttocking stitch squares. We need to knit our own stocking sttich squares so I need to knit 5 squares each month. Easy knitting (though the tops require some effort) but as they are 25cms (10 inches) they take a while on top of everything else I try to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne could you watch the class through a mirror? That way you woul see it in reverse and just seeing it might help you understand it so that you don't need to use the mirror all the time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora - yes Netflix has only season 1, nuts! But then I joined the free week of hulu and they have 2&3. I can always watch online on our table top computer but have to sit at the desk. Can't pull it up on my laptop or my iPad!!! As convenient as the iPad and laptop are they are really limited if you want to watch a video.. Don' t think I have reached Shirley MacLaine yet or if I have I do not recognize her. What character does she play? I'm through season one and just finished the second show of season 2. They just moved the soldiers into the manor house.

Pontuf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well you were all quite overnight. I have already caught up. Need to catch up with my co-leader in our Bible study group- we have coffee befroe the study. The going to buy new tips for my interchangeables so I can start the Adult Surprise Jacket today.
ANd the poattern for my sock club is sitting my inbox- so two things I want to start this afternoon. What happened to finsihing things I wonder? Well the ASJ is the only extra as I knew I would start the socks once they arrived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Angora - yes Netflix has only season 1, nuts! But then I joined the free week of hulu and they have 2&3. I can always watch online on our table top computer but have to sit at the desk. Can't pull it up on my laptop or my iPad!!! As convenient as the iPad and laptop are they are really limited if you want to watch a video.. Don' t think I have reached Shirley MacLaine yet or if I have I do not recognize her. What character does she play? I'm through season one and just finished the second show of season 2. They just moved the soldiers into the manor house.
> 
> Pontuf


She plays Cora's mother Mrs Levenson


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I wanted to make this separate from my kitty picture one. I'm not sure how often I can make it back in for this week. My friend's Dad who has been in the hospital has passed passed away this last night. I will be trying to do what I can for her.
> 
> I will check back when & if I can.


Somehow I missed your post...I am sorry to hear about this. You are a good friend to be there for her.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just Finnish my first sock, yaaaaaaa, going to start next one. LOL LOL soooooo happy, looks like a sock :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks to all of you for your help and support.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!


Sandy said:


> Sandi hope you will be better soon especially with a jammie day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you are out of your jammies Marianne - it's nice to hear your smiling voice!! luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should all stay in our jammies today. Great idea AZ!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute Pontuf!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Sunday Jammies


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have fun with your redo Katy - make sure to take before and after pictures!!!! luv-AZ


KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. Just checking in to let you know I'm still here. I've been without internet and wi-fi for 3 days, so it's going to take me a while to catch up, but it's in a good cause. I have taken apart the small bedroom that was my "office" and will be turning it into a new bedroom for me, so that I can then convert the big bedroom into a craft room. So exciting!! This will take a while to accomplish as it's almost all DIY work and any parts I have to hire out will depend on available $$. The long range plan involves redoing all the interior rooms - paint, lighting, flooring, etc. - over a span of 18 months. I just hope I can still find some time for knitting, too. :x
> 
> I'm off to Ace Hardware for supplies and paint chips, so I'll try to read a bit of KTP later. Hope all are well and happy this week.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Better every day I think. We spent the early part of the day getting taxes done and ready to mail and then out to run a couple of errands. Drove the jeep through the car wash, a fast food burger lunch, drive thru pick up of DH's rx and then a quick run in to Home Depot. We picked up another Thompson seedless grape (DH thinks he has killed the one we bought a few weeks ago) But they both look the same!!! They didn't have pads for the swamp coolers in yet - that will be a chore for a warm spring day anyway. And now DH is worn out. It was a good outing for him and now a little nap will be on the to do list!! I am trying to get caught up while he sleeps.... we'll see how far I get!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ, it surely makes you realise the part they play in your life, when they are 'walk about', Ringo has decided to come inside, after being on patrol at the back fence- I am glad he is taking a break from barking! It is really giving him a work out- hope you are feeling somewhat better!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty I am so sorry to hear about your daughters health problems - I am glad that she was able to get back here and that you can be with her. I will be thinking good thoughts and sending you and your whole family strength to get through this - we are here if you need us - love to you and your DD - AZ


Bulldog said:


> Forgive all the typos. Was rushed. They want to look at the abdomen and pelvis as the neurosurgeon thinks there is something suspiscious going on there. I love you all...Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a GREAT picture!!!!


doogie said:


> OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!
> 
> This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love them - AZ


Redkimba said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We'll be here when you can be back. Hold your friend close - this will be hard and she is lucky to have you . luv-AZ


Redkimba said:


> I wanted to make this separate from my kitty picture one. I'm not sure how often I can make it back in for this week. My friend's Dad who has been in the hospital has passed passed away this last night. I will be trying to do what I can for her.
> 
> I will check back when & if I can.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok - caught up to page 36 and it looks like I'm the lone ranger. 4PM Monday so I will go see how DH is feeling about dinner and throw some seed for the doves- I'll check in later. luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Angora - yes Netflix has only season 1, nuts! But then I joined the free week of hulu and they have 2&3. I can always watch online on our table top computer but have to sit at the desk. Can't pull it up on my laptop or my iPad!!! As convenient as the iPad and laptop are they are really limited if you want to watch a video.. Don' t think I have reached Shirley MacLaine yet or if I have I do not recognize her. What character does she play? I'm through season one and just finished the second show of season 2. They just moved the soldiers into the manor house.
> 
> Pontuf


I believe she is Season 3 as I didn't have Season 2 till someone here wrote about the PBS online site yesterday. I watched a few out of sequence, but now I'm back to Season 2. She pkays Elizabeth McGovern's mother.

Aaaah, Lurker gave the character names. I don't remember the character names except for Mary and Bates. Thanks Lurker.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> What a cute dog! I can understand why you enjoy having him visit. I love the afghan square. Those colors are so pretty. What a pretty view you have! Your photos are so lovely.


Thank you. He's whining, so I'd better go see why.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits. 
My friends rabbits were brought along to me today, they will live with me until the family come back in June 2015. I can hear them making noises as I am sitting up in bed. They are in the front porch as it is too cold here for them to be outdoors in the winter. I wonder what my visiting dogs/cats will think of them when they come to stay??

I was at my LYS tonight for some knit and chat and of course I bought some more wool, could not resist !!

I got a lovely wool to knit a bag which I will then felt, some Drops Eskimo in a cream and shades of brown variegated and some Drops Puddel to trim the top of the bag in a lovely shade of brown which does go well with the variegated one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Better every day I think. We spent the early part of the day getting taxes done and ready to mail and then out to run a couple of errands. Drove the jeep through the car wash, a fast food burger lunch, drive thru pick up of DH's rx and then a quick run in to Home Depot. We picked up another Thompson seedless grape (DH thinks he has killed the one we bought a few weeks ago) But they both look the same!!! They didn't have pads for the swamp coolers in yet - that will be a chore for a warm spring day anyway. And now DH is worn out. It was a good outing for him and now a little nap will be on the to do list!! I am trying to get caught up while he sleeps.... we'll see how far I get!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Sounds like quite a busy day! I have finished the long scarf I am doing for my workshop- so am rather pleased. Stocked up on some necessary food items, and picked up my local swap parcel-I must photograph that- but as nothing was edible there won't be a problem of things going awol!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a Lefty too!

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm taking a class on Craftsy trying to learn to crochet :lol: . I am left handed and to tell the truth I'm soooooo not understanding how to hold the thread plus hold the needle and pull the thread through without having the whole thing get twisted up, :lol: :roll: :shock:  I'm sure I'll figure this out, but C was watching me earlier and she almost fell off the couch laughing at my antics. I seem to recall why I never learned this craft, just not coordinated enough to handle just one hook!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These photos are superb! Truly Bonny Scotland! thank you for posting them Dolly!



dollyclaire said:


> thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits. could not resist buying more wool !
> My friends rabbits were brought along to me today, they will live with me until the family come back in June 2015. I can hear them making noises as I am sitting up in bed. They are in the front porch as it is too cold here for them to be outdoors in the winter. I wonder what my visiting dogs/cats will think of them when they come to stay??
> 
> I was at my LYS tonight for some knit and chat and of course I bought some more wool !!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Angora - yes Netflix has only season 1, nuts! But then I joined the free week of hulu and they have 2&3. I can always watch online on our table top computer but have to sit at the desk. Can't pull it up on my laptop or my iPad!!! As convenient as the iPad and laptop are they are really limited if you want to watch a video.. Don' t think I have reached Shirley MacLaine yet or if I have I do not recognize her. What character does she play? I'm through season one and just finished the second show of season 2. They just moved the soldiers into the manor house.
> ...


Elizabeth McGovern means nothing to me but Cora- most of the characters apart from Maggie Smith I have never seen before- although there is a trailer in one of my dvd's for a movie with Elizabeth McGovern playing a different part. Something like 'Lovely weather for a Wedding' by one of the Strachey's


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These photos are superb! Truly Bonny Scotland! thank you for posting them Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you would like them, I love going to Inverary, there is a lovely Tree Shop and Oyster Bar on the way there. Just on the other side of a hill which is called ' The Rest and Be Thankful - a delightful name and in the days of horses and carts you can understand why it is called that. Inverary is a delightful small town and it has a tourist attraction - Inverary Jail with exhibits and real people modelling in with the wax ones. They will suddenly move or speak to the visitors as they are making their way round, which can be quite hilarious but not for people of a nervous disposition. Inverary castle and the grounds are open to the public and are worth a visit. The Duke of Argyll owns and has owned quite a large part of this area on the west coast. The ground my house is built on was once owned by the Duke and you used to have to pay a Feu (land tax) every year until the Scottish Government did away with the old sytem of Fues some years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > These photos are superb! Truly Bonny Scotland! thank you for posting them Dolly!
> ...


Ruthie and I drove through Inverary on our way from Glasgow to Southend. I remember Stirling Moss doing Hill Climbs up the Rest and be Thankful- which I always understood goes back to the days of the Roman Invasion...
We drove up the side of Loch Lomond- which was a bit disappointing in a car- the trees and shrubs are so tall, on the way home we drove through Helensburgh, where an ancestor of mine was Provost for a while.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora--Loved your photos, especially Roland, of course. He looks like a sweetie. Our pugs were fawn but I always wanted a black one. Our first pug was acquired as a sort of rescue--a failed show dog, as we say, given to us by the breeder. His name was Rocky. The second, a female, was named Roxy (Roxanne)--named partly in memory of Rocky. We raised her from a puppy. We now have Reese and we added Anne to her name, to make the continuity go on. I always wanted a dog growing up but couldn't have one. DH made that wish come true for me and of course he loved them all just as much as I do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad you had a productive day too! I am now pouring a glass of wine and plan on catching up on the weekly digests. I usually just do the pictures and links- I'll talk to you later- luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Better every day I think. We spent the early part of the day getting taxes done and ready to mail and then out to run a couple of errands. Drove the jeep through the car wash, a fast food burger lunch, drive thru pick up of DH's rx and then a quick run in to Home Depot. We picked up another Thompson seedless grape (DH thinks he has killed the one we bought a few weeks ago) But they both look the same!!! They didn't have pads for the swamp coolers in yet - that will be a chore for a warm spring day anyway. And now DH is worn out. It was a good outing for him and now a little nap will be on the to do list!! I am trying to get caught up while he sleeps.... we'll see how far I get!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thought this would make you smile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgive all the typos. Was rushed. They want to look at the abdomen and pelvis as the neurosurgeon thinks there is something suspiscious going on there. I love you all...Betty


Sending prayers for your daughter.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Soooooo cute and just love their names!

Pontuf

quote=doogie]OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!

This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL



Redkimba said:


> Pontuf - I love the "Sleeps with Dogs" jammies.
> 
> My cat, Darwin, keeps mobbbing me this afternoon for pet time. Unfortunately it's so dry that we keep shocking each other due to static electricity.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits.
> My friends rabbits were brought along to me today, they will live with me until the family come back in June 2015. I can hear them making noises as I am sitting up in bed. They are in the front porch as it is too cold here for them to be outdoors in the winter. I wonder what my visiting dogs/cats will think of them when they come to stay??
> 
> I was at my LYS tonight for some knit and chat and of course I bought some more wool, could not resist !!
> ...


Great photos Dollyclaire!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!
> 
> This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL
> 
> ...


Beautiful kitties.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dollyclaire...Thank your friend for me. What a glorious view and it looks like it sure was quite the climb for her if she wasn't up to paar. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Angora--Loved your photos, especially Roland, of course. He looks like a sweetie. Our pugs were fawn but I always wanted a black one. Our first pug was acquired as a sort of rescue--a failed show dog, as we say, given to us by the breeder. His name was Rocky. The second, a female, was named Roxy (Roxanne)--named partly in memory of Rocky. We raised her from a puppy. We now have Reese and we added Anne to her name, to make the continuity go on. I always wanted a dog growing up but couldn't have one. DH made that wish come true for me and of course he loved them all just as much as I do.


Thanks Chris...The fawn ones are so adorable. Roland just accompanied me with DH. One of the car batteries is dead so AAA came and charged it and we had the big adventure for Roland of taking the car in. He was so excited and brrrrr, it is truly a very cold night out there. So glad your dreams of having a dog came true. DH sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this would make you smile.


Oh that is just too funny. On that note, I did felt something today. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Better every day I think. We spent the early part of the day getting taxes done and ready to mail and then out to run a couple of errands. Drove the jeep through the car wash, a fast food burger lunch, drive thru pick up of DH's rx and then a quick run in to Home Depot. We picked up another Thompson seedless grape (DH thinks he has killed the one we bought a few weeks ago) But they both look the same!!! They didn't have pads for the swamp coolers in yet - that will be a chore for a warm spring day anyway. And now DH is worn out. It was a good outing for him and now a little nap will be on the to do list!! I am trying to get caught up while he sleeps.... we'll see how far I get!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I used to have grape vines when we lived on a farm. The grapes had so much flavor you could hardly take them. Used to make grape vine wreaths from them too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > These photos are superb! Truly Bonny Scotland! thank you for posting them Dolly!
> ...


If I remember correctly my uncle was stationed at Inverary Castle as a navigator with the Royal Canadian Airforce during WW11.I believe it was a top secret base for Navigators. When we were in Scotland we drove over to Mallaig and down to Oban and Inverary. He had talked about the castle and the area and I was thrilled to see it. We also spent time in Edinburgh, Sterling(?} (spelling?) and Loch Lomond.

Also loved Sterling, as my Dad's ancestors were from Sterling and my Husband's father was born in Aberdeen. My Dad was named William Wallace - so we have a big connection to Scotland. I loved every moment of our visit there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits.
> My friends rabbits were brought along to me today, they will live with me until the family come back in June 2015. I can hear them making noises as I am sitting up in bed. They are in the front porch as it is too cold here for them to be outdoors in the winter. I wonder what my visiting dogs/cats will think of them when they come to stay??
> 
> I was at my LYS tonight for some knit and chat and of course I bought some more wool, could not resist !!
> ...


Those are absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, trying to send you pohotos with my new Cannon 260SX and my learning IPhoto so don't know if this will work. If it does they are photos of a hike we took in Short Canyon. This is one of the closest trails for us to hike in the Southern Sierras.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sam, You got it. I'll see if I can get him to do that tomorrow.


Here is DH,David Modeling his Angry Redbird Hat he wanted. I hope everyone likes it, It's a hoot!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm sorry I haven't caught up with the posts. I went to GS's birthday party at a 3-D Family Fun Center. David played Laser Tag and I played some of Mini-Golf all in 3-D indoors.

Lurker yes it's my back that gives me my problems, for a while I was unable to get out of a chair without wanting to cry. I used my crutches to walk. This without pain meds was a nightmare but to be honest I'm getting to where I don't trust or want to go to the doctor anymore. I've been getting weird vibes ever since last year even worse sorry people who voted for Obama his reelection with the healthcare and Medicare. They don't want to give me my back patches for the Tens unit but will if it's for my upper back and as they put it for now. Doctors don't seem to want to prescribe the medication I was taking before and where they were friendlier seem no so. I know it's not me. I've discuss this with a few friends and they have came across similar situations with Medicare. They are cutting more out of Medicare to pay for Obama care and it will get worse. This is my opinion and don't nail me, it's just me spouting off and who better then my friends who won't judge me, might shake their heads but will be ok with my opinion. Sorry to those I upset.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this would make you smile.


Thank you for the giggle, I needed that tonight.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this would make you smile.
> ...


I'm glad. I hope you are alright? Is something upsetting you? I haven't read the postings.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, You got it. I'll see if I can get him to do that tomorrow.
> ...


You did a wonderful job with the hat. Good to see you on here.
Sending healing energy to you.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thank you for sharing. I love to look at old castles and the view is fantastic.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this would make you smile.
> ...


Are you ok?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been helping my sister with her account on Ancestry.com when ever I can get the lap top from DH. It has been fascinating and frustrating revelations. Hey Sam found that we has some of my fathers family move to your neck of the woods so to speak. Pontious. in the 16th century received the Coat of Arms for something, probably for showing up for dinner on time. My mom's side has been very tricky and taking forever but it's been like peeling off a layer at a time but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I'm going to look into Ellis Island tonight. The name changes and misspelling have been mountainous, but fun. It's either an Ahh sh-t moment or an AhhAAA moment.
Thought you all might want to know what I've been up to. Love you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, You got it. I'll see if I can get him to do that tomorrow.
> ...


Change is always difficult I think- I am so glad we have the Health System that we do- none of this hassle over which or what insurance! I am sorry you seem to be falling into a crack. One of the drugs I have to take is so expensive there has to be special permission from Wellington [the Government centre] for it to be prescribed- but to pick it up I still pay $5 for three months supply,and approximately half the year I will not have to pay at all. The only snag is waiting to see the Specialists- but they will move fast if it is a cancer!

I will have to see if I can find a pattern for an angry bird hat to fit the DGS, he is into Angry Birds! I love your work!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope everyone is doing okay--it seems we have all had bad news and been stressed out lately--keep you all in my thoughts.

DD and I did some brainstorming, so I am off to sketch...boy, if this works out, I am going to have my knitting work cut out for me, but ooh, it's exciting to contemplate!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I have been helping my sister with her account on Ancestry.com when ever I can get the lap top from DH. It has been fascinating and frustrating revelations. Hey Sam found that we has some of my fathers family move to your neck of the woods so to speak. Pontious. in the 16th century received the Coat of Arms for something, probably for showing up for dinner on time. My mom's side has been very tricky and taking forever but it's been like peeling off a layer at a time but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I'm going to look into Ellis Island tonight. The name changes and misspelling have been mountainous, but fun. It's either an Ahh sh-t moment or an AhhAAA moment.
> Thought you all might want to know what I've been up to. Love you all.


It can be interesting to learn about your ancestors. My aunt has been researching my Mum's side for quite some time now.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

can see they are happy little babies.



doogie said:


> OMG!!! I'm not the only one with a cat named Darwin!!!!
> 
> This picture was from when he and Lulu (black and white kitten is Lulu) were babies. Not from the same litter, but they instantly bonded for life the day they met. Couldn't live life without either of them. And for the record sounds like both of our Darwin's might be distantly related to each other. lol. Afternoon mobbings for attention are a regular happening here as well. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Bulldog...prayers coming your way for daughter and also for you



darowil said:


> Bulldog- praying that they can work out what is going on with your daguhter soon- and that they can do something about it.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

need to understand the Lord and Lady of Grantham's money difficulties. How caused and how lost and why remarks make hurt feelings.

[/quote]

I have just gone from series 1 through 2 and am working my way through series 3- I would thoroughly recommend starting from the beginning- there are shades of characterisation and plot- that you are so unaware of otherwise. The earlier vintage vehicles are in beautiful condition- and the costuming is magnificent, let alone the acting![/quote]


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

In US the program 60 minutes had a terrific interview with Dame Maggie Smith. Oh what a treat. They asked are you staying with D Abby and she said why yes...althought the Dowager must be a hundred by now.



Lurker 2 said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > "Nothing says success quite like excess" - Downton Abbey.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Earl had invested heavily in one Canadian rail company, which went bust- and lost the majority of Cora's fortune.



Ezenby said:


> need to understand the Lord and Lady of Grantham's money difficulties. How caused and how lost and why remarks make hurt feelings.


I have just gone from series 1 through 2 and am working my way through series 3- I would thoroughly recommend starting from the beginning- there are shades of characterisation and plot- that you are so unaware of otherwise. The earlier vintage vehicles are in beautiful condition- and the costuming is magnificent, let alone the acting![/quote][/quote]


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the hat --- I'm going to have to add that to my list for my GS for Christmas....imagine, being into the Angry Birds video games and he's only 4 years old!!? When I have him here, he can play it on my iPhone in the car or here - but only for 15 minutes. I learned how to put a timer on it and when the timer goes off, he turns it off and puts it away....yea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the hat --- I'm going to have to add that to my list for my GS for Christmas....imagine, being into the Angry Birds video games and he's only 4 years old!!? When I have him here, he can play it on my iPhone in the car or here - but only for 15 minutes. I learned how to put a timer on it and when the timer goes off, he turns it off and puts it away....yea.


So is my DGS at just turned 3!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I am up later than I wanted. I have to work tomorrow, so I need my rest. I just hope the dogs don't wake me up.

Love the pictures! Precious pets! I hope everyone sleeps well tonight and will have a good day tomorrow.

Off to bed! Hugs to all!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

told my sister to start with series one because she needs to understand how the Downton Abby family evolves. Well.....naturally she starts now...likes it..but cant understand the looks from the Dowager. I thought the Lord of Downton would choke when he heard why the Scot family side were not making a go with their estate. My sister asks questions...I say go to Library and start with series one please. I feel we are in a Book Group discussing our latest assigned book. For season four we will be behind the UK but still hope all can discuss happenings without giving away outcome. On KP sometimes discussion gets hurtful due to giving away plot...they even talked about who died. Yikes!! No, no, dont let me hear! If it were not for BBC programs I would not watch TV. CSI with Mark Harmon and Blue Bloods I follow. Tom Selleck was a winner from his face on a Marlborro ad way back in the 60s.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> told my sister to start with series one because she needs to understand how the Downton Abby family evolves. Well.....naturally she starts now...likes it..but cant understand the looks from the Dowager. I thought the Lord of Downton would choke when he heard why the Scot family side were not making a go with their estate. My sister asks questions...I say go to Library and start with series one please. I feel we are in a Book Group discussing our latest assigned book. For season four we will be behind the UK but still hope all can discuss happenings without giving away outcome. On KP sometimes discussion gets hurtful due to giving away plot...they even talked about who died. Yikes!! No, no, dont let me hear! If it were not for BBC programs I would not watch TV. CSI with Mark Harmon and Blue Bloods I follow. Tom Selleck was a winner from his face on a Marlborro ad way back in the 60s.


Oh dear she is working back to front! I watched the Journey to the Highlands quite out of sequence- can hardly wait for series four, but it has not been aired yet. I have one disk to go on series 3- so that will be three more episodes- then I will watch the Journey again. I am so enjoying this!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

So Happy for you. By the way...what time us it over in NZ right now? Must be very early. Here Monday evening 08:00pm



Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > told my sister to start with series one because she needs to understand how the Downton Abby family evolves. Well.....naturally she starts now...likes it..but cant understand the looks from the Dowager. I thought the Lord of Downton would choke when he heard why the Scot family side were not making a go with their estate. My sister asks questions...I say go to Library and start with series one please. I feel we are in a Book Group discussing our latest assigned book. For season four we will be behind the UK but still hope all can discuss happenings without giving away outcome. On KP sometimes discussion gets hurtful due to giving away plot...they even talked about who died. Yikes!! No, no, dont let me hear! If it were not for BBC programs I would not watch TV. CSI with Mark Harmon and Blue Bloods I follow. Tom Selleck was a winner from his face on a Marlborro ad way back in the 60s.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Right now it is 5 past five pm, Tuesday! So you must be near the west coast- have not checked your avatar!



Ezenby said:


> So Happy for you. By the way...what time us it over in NZ right now? Must be very early. Here Monday evening 08:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

well just got home from the movies. Figured it was a good waste of a holiday. lol. And for the record, Save your money. Beautiful Creatures is fairly boring. Should have read the reviews before I went. But the steak dinner was good. 

Back to school tomorrow. Sighs... Only 3 weeks till finals arrive. after that I'll get a whole wonderful week off of doing absolutely nothing. Highlight of the entire schedule. Just hoping next semester isn't too brutal. shouldn't be. I'm only taking 7 credits. I'm done with full time schedule till september.  Night all. And have a wonderful week!!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha...I was way off..not early morning, but early evening on Tuesday. Always look forward to your posts.... especially when you talk about travels and neighborhood happenings.
I am in the Pacific Time Zone. West Coast of US. Inland in Southern Oregon near the Rogue River.
Hope Sam gets back on line soon.



Lurker 2 said:


> Right now it is 5 past five pm, Tuesday! So you must be near the west coast- have not checked your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spoke with Sam this morning- he is hoping to be online before the end of the week!

Thanks for the compliment!



Ezenby said:


> Ha...I was way off..not early morning, but early evening on Tuesday. Always look forward to your posts.... especially when you talk about travels and neighborhood happenings.
> I am in the Pacific Time Zone. West Coast of US. Inland in Southern Oregon near the Rogue River.
> Hope Sam gets back on line soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Great news...thanks 


Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Sam this morning- he is hoping to be online before the end of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It is Helensburgh which is my nearest town, sadly the title of provost is no longer used. It is amazing when you think of the coincidences that crop up on the TP. You think that people on the other side of the world from you will not know the area you live in or even heard of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just Finnish my first sock, yaaaaaaa, going to start next one. LOL LOL soooooo happy, looks like a sock :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thanks to all of you for your help and support.


Brillant


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dollyclaire...Thank your friend for me. What a glorious view and it looks like it sure was quite the climb for her if she wasn't up to paar. Absolutely beautiful.


I just am amazed that you can take such pictures with your mobile.The quality is as good as an ordinary camera if not better ! I often wonder what my grandparents would make of the gadgets that are now so commonplace today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits.
> My friends rabbits were brought along to me today, they will live with me until the family come back in June 2015. I can hear them making noises as I am sitting up in bed. They are in the front porch as it is too cold here for them to be outdoors in the winter. I wonder what my visiting dogs/cats will think of them when they come to stay??
> 
> I was at my LYS tonight for some knit and chat and of course I bought some more wool, could not resist !!
> ...


Lovely looking photos.
how many rabbitts are there? Are you likely to end with even more thn you start with? We had put daughters rabbit with us for bout 4 months. enjpyed having herr around but haven't misse dher as much as i thought i might when she went back home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this would make you smile.


It made me laugh actually- love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this would make you smile.
> ...


On purpose I assume judging by the smiley faces.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dollyclaire...Thank your friend for me. What a glorious view and it looks like it sure was quite the climb for her if she wasn't up to paar. Absolutely beautiful.
> ...


Like communicating with others on the other side of the world so quickly and cheply.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits.
> ...


There are two rabbits, Sprite and Buttons. They wakened me up fairly early this morning , just after 7am - I normally get up at 6, take pain killers then back to bed for another couple of hours. But no snoozing on for me this morning, they wanted breakfast and boy did they let me know !! They are in the habit of being fed at that time before the children left for school. I will need to wean them off that time. They have both been to the vet so there will be no small bunnies thank you! No doubt she will be along today to check on them. We thought it would be a good idea for them to be here with my friend coming to visit them every day until they leave this coming weekend. We had them out in the hall and they were a bit apprehensive but were okay because the children were there too. I had forgotten how they can make little chittering noises, I am going to enjoy having them. I had 2 when I was a child and just loved grooming them and playing with them, they were so affectiionate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Although I have to accept I am a Kiwi- only ever first generation- and always a dis-placed Scot. I am so lucky my cousin gave me the airfare home- I was able to set foot on Skye, where that same branch of my ancestors hail from- one Angus Nicholson- School master of Edinbane. Married to one Flora MacDonald, and interestingly a descendant of theirs Annie, who married a Mr Christie was part of the Nova Scotia fleet who settled from Waipu Cove southwards towards Leith, which is north of Auckland, in several landings in the 1850's. I did not manage to see the coast at Mallaig in 2011, because we were fairly hurried when we went to Skye, but I have two beautiful prints of water colour paintings of Eigg, Rhum, and Muck looking out from near Arisaig, and the second a tidal inlet with a hint of the Cuillins in the background. Unfortunately an original watercolour Mum had bought by one Stewart Orr a view of Mull and Scarba and Jura has gone missing...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> [
> 
> There are two rabbits, Sprite and Buttons. They wakened me up fairly early this morning , just after 7am - I normally get up at 6, take pain killers then back to bed for another couple of hours. But no snoozing on for me this morning, they wanted breakfast and boy did they let me know !! They are in the habit of being fed at that time before the children left for school. I will need to wean them off that time. They have both been to the vet so there will be no small bunnies thank you! No doubt she will be along today to check on them. We thought it would be a good idea for them to be here with my friend coming to visit them every day until they leave this coming weekend. We had them out in the hall and they were a bit apprehensive but were okay because the children were there too. I had forgotten how they can make little chittering noises, I am going to enjoy having them. I had 2 when I was a child and just loved grooming them and playing with them, they were so affectiionate.


Just be careful with them inside- Pepper on a previous visit had managed to chew the cord for our phone charger- fortunately it was one of two so whiel it is a nuscience having only one charger it wsn't as bad as it could have been. But she chewed the electircal cords at my daughters place too- it seems to be a favourite 'food' for them- very nourishing I'm sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If I remember correctly my uncle was stationed at Inverary Castle as a navigator with the Royal Canadian Airforce during WW11.I believe it was a top secret base for Navigators. When we were in Scotland we drove over to Mallaig and down to Oban and Inverary. He had talked about the castle and the area and I was thrilled to see it. We also spent time in Edinburgh, Sterling(?} (spelling?) and Loch Lomond.
> 
> Also loved Sterling, as my Dad's ancestors were from Sterling and my Husband's father was born in Aberdeen. My Dad was named William Wallace - so we have a big connection to Scotland. I loved every moment of our visit there.


...................................................................................

Think you might mean Stirling.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Oh YUMMMMMM thank you so much for sharing this recipe!! I haven't found a Red Lobster in this area and Mom so loves those biscuits!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting the cheddar biscuits recipe NanaCaren! Love these!.
> ...


You just made it easy to add these to tonight menu! I rarely have bisquick mix in the house, but I will keep this around for sure!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> You just made it easy to add these to tonight menu! I rarely have bisquick mix in the house, but I will keep this around for sure!


You are most welcome. They are a favorite with my bunch.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne could you watch the class through a mirror? That way you woul see it in reverse and just seeing it might help you understand it so that you don't need to use the mirror all the time.


good idea thank you! And thanks also to Designer and Sorlena and I do so wish I was closer to NM, LOL.. not only to have a chance to learn from you but I do so miss that area of the country! While at the craft show, one of the potters is a knitter and she complimented on a scarf that I had made, some small talk then she asked about the pattern, anyway.. she contacted me by email and we are gong to meet this weekend, she also does crochet and her sister is a lefty crocheter also.. I shall have a wonderful weekend with these two I am sure! They only live a short distance away, they have already planned times for Saturday and Sunday as they are both potters and work on their craft during the week. I am soooooooo excited!! Oh and she did tell me that I was using the wrong style of hook, with my hands she suggested Tulip? Anyway, I ordered a few in different size grips and will play with those doing chains, LOL.. Lots of chains around the house right now, LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Marianne and NanaCaren. Hope you all had a good night's rest.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this would make you smile.


LOL... too cute!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning Marianne and NanaCaren. Hope you all had a good night's rest.


Good morning to you too. Had a restful night, the youngest grandson wore me out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy day to all, have my coffee, ready to start my day. Doctors app. Today and after that back to my knitting.
Miss you Sam, I like you humor. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's 41F here today suppose to get up to 58F. Rainy; good day to work on the craft room and knit. Have a fire going already.
Trying to decide how to organize my yarn. Thinking I'll do acrylics, wool & wool blends, and sock yarn separate. Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

And a very wet but good morning to everyone also!! I am happy to report that the lake that feeds water to Atlanta and that has been in severe drought I believe since 2009, is just a matter of a couple of feet to being back to full pool!! I've heard that the boats that were left stranded in what was dry mud are now floating again and they were able to get them out for repairs. I may actually go out with my neighbor this spring/summer for a boat ride around the lake, well at least part of it, LOL. With the rain we are getting today and that they forecast for Thurs, Fri and Saturday and possibly more again next week.. we may be looking at it flooding!!! ROFL.. feast or famine as my Dad would say!
Going to check to see if there were any pictures taken of my scarfs and hats that I made, I think C said she took a few. 
Be back in a few :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MArianne it is good to have you back- and joining in and soundinggood- hope you feel OK too (well at least better than you have been feeling).

well night night all- I am heading of to bed at 11.30. see you all some time tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lurker 2* Go here and you'll find an Angry Bird hat pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's 41F here today suppose to get up to 58F. Rainy; good day to work on the craft room and knit. Have a fire going already.
> Trying to decide how to organize my yarn. Thinking I'll do acrylics, wool & wool blends, and sock yarn separate. Any other suggestions welcome.


I had mine organized like that until the teens decided it should be by colour instead. Now it is organized by brand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Lurker 2* Go here and you'll find an Angry Bird hat pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html


Thanks Gwen, that looks brilliant. I think that will be a project for mid winter- when I usually give an extra gift to the DGC, as both are so close to Christmas with their birthdays- November and January. I recall it taking forever for Christmas to come around again, when I was a child. [mid winter here being June/ July]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all!! Had a great night's sleep last night---Dr.'s Rx did the trick. I hadn't had a decent night's sleep since I've been down to my sister's....long time. I received my order for the artificial sunlight lamp so am using it right now. Yea!! Also, my SIL (married to my husband's twin) and I got together at the local casino---she had the day off from bus driving because of Presidents' Holiday so we met some friends there to do some slots and have lunch. I came home a winner so it was a great day!! I nerver lose much because I always set a limit.

School is closed today too---no power---what a mess. I had my DD bring DGS here ealy, but I don't know what the other people are going to do---maybe I'll start a "backup" day care for such occasions, but I'd limit the kids to 5-6.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning all! It rained last night and is now snowing. The wind has been blowing for a couple days and doesn't sound like it's going to quit anytime soon. Of course I have a Dr. Appt today need to get thyroid meds adjusted again and am still anemic (?).

Marianne, am so happy to see you back and happy that your health is getting under control. Rest and take it easy so you can continue to do more! Everyone's work is wonderful! I have the Angry Bird hat pattern for my DGS who is 2. Isn't it amazing how they learn how to operate our gadgets so young! (And sometimes better than we can lol) 

Welcome to all of the new faces at the table, all are welcome and we love learning about our new family members.

Out of Africa is on, have not seen it before. Good so far. DH and I watched Skyfall last weekend and enjoyed it very much. Need to get ready to get out n run errands n go to Dr. Everyone stay warm and have a great day.
Prayers and hugs for everyone and their families, I hope that all get answers and are well again soon.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon from a bright sunny dry and for February, warm day.Just back from a walk........it took the whole disk of Alfie Boe's Storyteller album,great walking music.Just finishing lunch ,toast with chopped pork and beetroot pickle, yum yum
Have DR's appointment later, thyroid is playing up again,wonder if that is why weight is piling on.......or perhaps its what I am putting in my gob?  
Nice to see you back Marianne and enjoying yourself
thought are with those struggling with health issues..also their families and friends
take care and ((((( hugs))))) for any who need or want them :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken. 
I guess I am going to have to break down and start the Downton Abby series, it's all that my Mom talks about and now all the talk about it on here,  I really don't watch that much tv as I am tired of the killing, cursing and so on. I do love the Big Bang Theory and was enjoying the series Go On but it hasn't been on in weeks so not sure if it will be back or not. I do have Netflix and with the Wii and the PS3 I can access it in my room, my headphones have a long cable so I can lay in bed and watch without disturbing anyone. Daniel set that up for me and I am loving it for sure! 
Oh from what I can gather my main problem with the crochet is the size of hook I am trying to use. the shaft is just way to thin for me to comfortably hold, C brought an adapter thing from Walmart but the hook just spins around in it which makes it even more frustrating :evil: So today I should be getting in a Clover hook and a Tulip hook, ordered through Amazon, hope that one of these will be the answer for sure!
Okay.. going to post the picture then off to shower and just lounge around today. Simple dinner tonight of shrimp stir fry. I sometimes make it fresh and complicated, but lately just have been getting the frozen shrimp and the frozen bag of stir fry veggies at the grocery. Found some shrimp spring rolls that are my Mom's favorites now, so will be a quick and easy dinner which is a blessing on horrid arthritis days!
Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Bulldog I sent you a PM.. keeping all in prayers always ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is the URL for the scarf pattern if interested

http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2011/08/free-pattern-tweedy-eyelet-scarf.html

that was long to type, :lol: hope it works! I used Lion Brand Tweed Stripes Caribbean (color 205). Size 11 needles, just used one skein, as my friend is only 5 ft tall and says that all the scarves she finds are just too long for her. I would add a few more rows if it was for myself.
Love you all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

IT WORKED, LOL... have a wonderful day.. off to shower and probably be a jammie day around here.. BYYYYYEEEEeeeeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

morning, all i have been up since bj got up for work, this was his 4 days off and we sorta stayed close to home, nothing to go anywhere for. did get with some friends fri. nite, sat. was a jammie day for us, i made it till about 10pm, then had to go to hosp. to releave my neice who was sick and sitting with mom who was brought in throwing up blood. we do this it seems about once a month. so i got home that night at 12:30. they kept her til mon. she didn't have her dialisys sat, (don't even want to get started on her reasoning, i honestly think she is getting in the shape that now she just has no real energy. i heard her say something about pserosis of the liver, she also said we are not discussing this either. so that is her way of shutting you out and future discussions. she is a retired 35 yr nurse and knows what is to come, she is and has always been the worst patient and has been her worst enemy, and now i fear its coming down to the wire. i try to take the burden off the girls, cause one is in school the other works and has her own family and one son with disability, so their time is limited. so fill in when needed, just have a short fuse when she starts telling me her fairy tale wants and plans, growing up with her bipolor personality, has kept me very alert. anyway, yesterday, bj and i stayed home most of the day, we caught up on chores, we canne 11 pints of salsa from bags of frozen tomoatoes i had in the freezer, my house still smells of garlic and onions. i didn't put the cumin in the recipe called for, cause i may use it in soup and not want that spice in. i think its gonna be very spicy though. 
we ate late breakfasts and after we got through at wm,we went to KFC, bj loves their chicken and i get the long john silver fish planks and soak it in malt vinegar, love that stuff, its bound not to be good for you as much as it tastes so good. 
welcome to the newbies, glad to have you hear, we love to catch up on folks lives, the good, bad and sad. 
marianne, girl good to have you up and around. dolly and angora thanks so much for the pictures, they are great and let us see your part of the world.
bulldog, i have no words except i am praying for your daughter. i pray for the doctors helping her for their knowledge to be God led. 
sam, missing you, but understand.
today i have already fixed tuna salad and some chicken salad with apples, celery, pecans, i also am fixing to take out a pan of chicken and rice for our supper. i am fixing to go clean at church and it will be around 2:30 when i get back home. so june cleaver is in the house this morning


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marrianne --- good to see you up and about! I like the Addi crochet hooks....the handles just work better for me. Also the size of the hook is importatnt.....they range from pretty big to very very tiny. Just like new beginners should use sizes 7-9 to avoid frustration -- I suggest using G-H-I for beginning crocheters --- and use bulkier yarns. Once you get the hang of it, then you can move to do the doily sizes! Enjoy!


Marianne818 said:


> Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken.
> I guess I am going to have to break down and start the Downton Abby series, it's all that my Mom talks about and now all the talk about it on here,  I really don't watch that much tv as I am tired of the killing, cursing and so on. I do love the Big Bang Theory and was enjoying the series Go On but it hasn't been on in weeks so not sure if it will be back or not. I do have Netflix and with the Wii and the PS3 I can access it in my room, my headphones have a long cable so I can lay in bed and watch without disturbing anyone. Daniel set that up for me and I am loving it for sure!
> Oh from what I can gather my main problem with the crochet is the size of hook I am trying to use. the shaft is just way to thin for me to comfortably hold, C brought an adapter thing from Walmart but the hook just spins around in it which makes it even more frustrating :evil: So today I should be getting in a Clover hook and a Tulip hook, ordered through Amazon, hope that one of these will be the answer for sure!
> Okay.. going to post the picture then off to shower and just lounge around today. Simple dinner tonight of shrimp stir fry. I sometimes make it fresh and complicated, but lately just have been getting the frozen shrimp and the frozen bag of stir fry veggies at the grocery. Found some shrimp spring rolls that are my Mom's favorites now, so will be a quick and easy dinner which is a blessing on horrid arthritis days!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Bulldog I sent you a PM.. keeping all in prayers always ;-)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, So good to see you on KP again.


Sam, I think this time I might have got the hang of it.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Two more pics.
I'm so proud i figured this out.
Sassafras


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken.
> I guess I am going to have to break down and start the Downton Abby series, it's all that my Mom talks about and now all the talk about it on here,  I really don't watch that much tv as I am tired of the killing, cursing and so on. I do love the Big Bang Theory and was enjoying the series Go On but it hasn't been on in weeks so not sure if it will be back or not. I do have Netflix and with the Wii and the PS3 I can access it in my room, my headphones have a long cable so I can lay in bed and watch without disturbing anyone. Daniel set that up for me and I am loving it for sure!
> Oh from what I can gather my main problem with the crochet is the size of hook I am trying to use. the shaft is just way to thin for me to comfortably hold, C brought an adapter thing from Walmart but the hook just spins around in it which makes it even more frustrating :evil: So today I should be getting in a Clover hook and a Tulip hook, ordered through Amazon, hope that one of these will be the answer for sure!
> Okay.. going to post the picture then off to shower and just lounge around today. Simple dinner tonight of shrimp stir fry. I sometimes make it fresh and complicated, but lately just have been getting the frozen shrimp and the frozen bag of stir fry veggies at the grocery. Found some shrimp spring rolls that are my Mom's favorites now, so will be a quick and easy dinner which is a blessing on horrid arthritis days!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Bulldog I sent you a PM.. keeping all in prayers always ;-)


Fully agree with you about TV- it is why I watch mainly the news broadcasts, and some 'kiddy soaps'. I would thoroughly recommend Downton Abey however- I don't recall any swearing in particular, and have now watched everything that has been issued here on DVD. In such a complex plot there is inevitably death, but that is a bit different from killing.
It is so good to have you back, talking positively as always, and as ever thoughts for everyone else. God Bless!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Just Finnish my first sock, yaaaaaaa, going to start next one. LOL LOL soooooo happy, looks like a sock :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thanks to all of you for your help and support.


Glad to hear it! You did so much better than I did lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> morning, all i have been up since bj got up for work, this was his 4 days off and we sorta stayed close to home, nothing to go anywhere for. did get with some friends fri. nite, sat. was a jammie day for us, i made it till about 10pm, then had to go to hosp. to releave my neice who was sick and sitting with mom who was brought in throwing up blood. we do this it seems about once a month. so i got home that night at 12:30. they kept her til mon. she didn't have her dialisys sat, (don't even want to get started on her reasoning, i honestly think she is getting in the shape that now she just has no real energy. i heard her say something about pserosis of the liver, she also said we are not discussing this either. so that is her way of shutting you out and future discussions. she is a retired 35 yr nurse and knows what is to come, she is and has always been the worst patient and has been her worst enemy, and now i fear its coming down to the wire. i try to take the burden off the girls, cause one is in school the other works and has her own family and one son with disability, so their time is limited. so fill in when needed, just have a short fuse when she starts telling me her fairy tale wants and plans, growing up with her bipolor personality, has kept me very alert. anyway, yesterday, bj and i stayed home most of the day, we caught up on chores, we canne 11 pints of salsa from bags of frozen tomoatoes i had in the freezer, my house still smells of garlic and onions. i didn't put the cumin in the recipe called for, cause i may use it in soup and not want that spice in. i think its gonna be very spicy though.
> we ate late breakfasts and after we got through at wm,we went to KFC, bj loves their chicken and i get the long john silver fish planks and soak it in malt vinegar, love that stuff, its bound not to be good for you as much as it tastes so good.
> welcome to the newbies, glad to have you hear, we love to catch up on folks lives, the good, bad and sad.
> marianne, girl good to have you up and around. dolly and angora thanks so much for the pictures, they are great and let us see your part of the world.
> ...


the tomato salsa sounds good- were they home grown?
I do hope you get some resolution about the parents, before too many more moons have passed.
Are you managing to knit at all? you have such a busy schedule!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> thought I would post a couple of photos for you. They were taken from The Folly at Inverary Castle home of The Duke of Argyll. My friend and her family climbed up there at the weekend. My friend found it a bit of a struggle, she has not got over the bout of novo virus she had recently. It has taken a lot out of her and she is packing up the house ready for a posting overseas this weekend. Such a strain and a lot of work. I will miss them but I will fly out for visits and as they are keeping the house here no doubt they will be back for visits.
> My friends rabbits were brought along to me today, they will live with me until the family come back in June 2015. I can hear them making noises as I am sitting up in bed. They are in the front porch as it is too cold here for them to be outdoors in the winter. I wonder what my visiting dogs/cats will think of them when they come to stay??
> 
> I was at my LYS tonight for some knit and chat and of course I bought some more wool, could not resist !!
> ...


Thanks for the pictures! How beautiful it is. Maybe I will get there someday. It certainly has been a dream of mine to get there!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken.
> I guess I am going to have to break down and start the Downton Abby series, it's all that my Mom talks about and now all the talk about it on here,  I really don't watch that much tv as I am tired of the killing, cursing and so on. I do love the Big Bang Theory and was enjoying the series Go On but it hasn't been on in weeks so not sure if it will be back or not. I do have Netflix and with the Wii and the PS3 I can access it in my room, my headphones have a long cable so I can lay in bed and watch without disturbing anyone. Daniel set that up for me and I am loving it for sure!
> Oh from what I can gather my main problem with the crochet is the size of hook I am trying to use. the shaft is just way to thin for me to comfortably hold, C brought an adapter thing from Walmart but the hook just spins around in it which makes it even more frustrating :evil: So today I should be getting in a Clover hook and a Tulip hook, ordered through Amazon, hope that one of these will be the answer for sure!
> Okay.. going to post the picture then off to shower and just lounge around today. Simple dinner tonight of shrimp stir fry. I sometimes make it fresh and complicated, but lately just have been getting the frozen shrimp and the frozen bag of stir fry veggies at the grocery. Found some shrimp spring rolls that are my Mom's favorites now, so will be a quick and easy dinner which is a blessing on horrid arthritis days!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Bulldog I sent you a PM.. keeping all in prayers always ;-)


Lovely scarf Marianne-- it is so nice to see you back and you do seem to be feeling better - I know you have had a tough few months but your voice is'happy now' and that is absolutely wonderful.

It is a chilly day up here , but not bitterly cold and not snowing so it is a 'good day'. We are going to 'hunker down' today - I am sorting out my computer and deleting a lot of excess files i have gathered over the past 8 years. Amazing - it is like my stash -all sorts of stuff I never even look at.

I am going to have to wait for my new Imac as the store has run out! It is a new system which is supposed to be really a good one - can't complain about any of them that I have used. excellent - I am looking forward to a bigger screen and easier handling of the workshops.

Is Sam having computer problems? I must have missed some posts, I hope he isn't sick. such a kind, gentleman.

Once again Marianne - glad you are able to visit us. take time to rest and build up your stength. Shirley


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this would make you smile.


lol love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, So good to see you on KP again.
> 
> Sam, I think this time I might have got the hang of it.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


The photos are excellent! What amazing countriside you have to explore! Mine is mostly suburban jungle, and footpaths...
So glad you figured out how to post the photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is Sam's computer which is at the doctors, not Sam, thank goodness, unless there is some newer development today!



Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, You got it. I'll see if I can get him to do that tomorrow.
> ...


Great hat! My GS would love to have one. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ezenby said:


> need to understand the Lord and Lady of Grantham's money difficulties. How caused and how lost and why remarks make hurt feelings.


I have just gone from series 1 through 2 and am working my way through series 3- I would thoroughly recommend starting from the beginning- there are shades of characterisation and plot- that you are so unaware of otherwise. The earlier vintage vehicles are in beautiful condition- and the costuming is magnificent, let alone the acting![/quote][/quote]

Lord Grantham had put all of the money into one pot, a Canadian railroad, that is now bankrupt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


Gweniepooh posted a link to a pattern if you check on her name, and then her postings, or alternatively if you look under 'search' there are many other postings about angry birds!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ezenby said:


> In US the program 60 minutes had a terrific interview with Dame Maggie Smith. Oh what a treat. They asked are you staying with D Abby and she said why yes...althought the Dowager must be a hundred by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love her! She is just perfect for the role, just as she was cast perfectly as Professor McGonagall in the Harry Potter movies! I have to go back to some of the older stuff she did, I don't remember them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > In US the program 60 minutes had a terrific interview with Dame Maggie Smith. Oh what a treat. They asked are you staying with D Abby and she said why yes...althought the Dowager must be a hundred by now.
> ...


The one I always remember is 'The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie', when she was much younger- [me too]


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Lurker 2* Go here and you'll find an Angry Bird hat pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html


Thanks for the link!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > In US the program 60 minutes had a terrific interview with Dame Maggie Smith. Oh what a treat. They asked are you staying with D Abby and she said why yes...althought the Dowager must be a hundred by now.
> ...


"The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie", and she was great in" The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel", with Judi Dench


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken.
> I guess I am going to have to break down and start the Downton Abby series, it's all that my Mom talks about and now all the talk about it on here,  I really don't watch that much tv as I am tired of the killing, cursing and so on. I do love the Big Bang Theory and was enjoying the series Go On but it hasn't been on in weeks so not sure if it will be back or not. I do have Netflix and with the Wii and the PS3 I can access it in my room, my headphones have a long cable so I can lay in bed and watch without disturbing anyone. Daniel set that up for me and I am loving it for sure!
> Oh from what I can gather my main problem with the crochet is the size of hook I am trying to use. the shaft is just way to thin for me to comfortably hold, C brought an adapter thing from Walmart but the hook just spins around in it which makes it even more frustrating :evil:  So today I should be getting in a Clover hook and a Tulip hook, ordered through Amazon, hope that one of these will be the answer for sure!
> Okay.. going to post the picture then off to shower and just lounge around today. Simple dinner tonight of shrimp stir fry. I sometimes make it fresh and complicated, but lately just have been getting the frozen shrimp and the frozen bag of stir fry veggies at the grocery. Found some shrimp spring rolls that are my Mom's favorites now, so will be a quick and easy dinner which is a blessing on horrid arthritis days!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Bulldog I sent you a PM.. keeping all in prayers always ;-)


So good to have you back! I continue to pray for you. You will love the Downton Abbey series. It is really a beautiful show.

The scarf is just gorgeous! Those colors are amazing.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> morning, all i have been up since bj got up for work, this was his 4 days off and we sorta stayed close to home, nothing to go anywhere for. did get with some friends fri. nite, sat. was a jammie day for us, i made it till about 10pm, then had to go to hosp. to releave my neice who was sick and sitting with mom who was brought in throwing up blood. we do this it seems about once a month. so i got home that night at 12:30. they kept her til mon. she didn't have her dialisys sat, (don't even want to get started on her reasoning, i honestly think she is getting in the shape that now she just has no real energy. i heard her say something about pserosis of the liver, she also said we are not discussing this either. so that is her way of shutting you out and future discussions. she is a retired 35 yr nurse and knows what is to come, she is and has always been the worst patient and has been her worst enemy, and now i fear its coming down to the wire. i try to take the burden off the girls, cause one is in school the other works and has her own family and one son with disability, so their time is limited. so fill in when needed, just have a short fuse when she starts telling me her fairy tale wants and plans, growing up with her bipolor personality, has kept me very alert. anyway, yesterday, bj and i stayed home most of the day, we caught up on chores, we canne 11 pints of salsa from bags of frozen tomoatoes i had in the freezer, my house still smells of garlic and onions. i didn't put the cumin in the recipe called for, cause i may use it in soup and not want that spice in. i think its gonna be very spicy though.
> we ate late breakfasts and after we got through at wm,we went to KFC, bj loves their chicken and i get the long john silver fish planks and soak it in malt vinegar, love that stuff, its bound not to be good for you as much as it tastes so good.
> welcome to the newbies, glad to have you hear, we love to catch up on folks lives, the good, bad and sad.
> marianne, girl good to have you up and around. dolly and angora thanks so much for the pictures, they are great and let us see your part of the world.
> ...


So sorry about your sister. It is so hard to deal with someone who shuts you out. My sister is the same way. She refuses to talk to me about stuff like that too. We are both adopted and as different as two people can be. We just have to accept the way they are and make the best of it, don't we? I am sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, So good to see you on KP again.
> 
> Sam, I think this time I might have got the hang of it.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


How beautiful! Thanks for your persistence!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Two more pics.
> I'm so proud i figured this out.
> Sassafras


All I can say is wow! So glad you figured it out so you could share the beauty of the area you live in.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


Thanks, Julie. I saw it after I posted. I'm catching up.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


I remember that she did that. I don't remember the movie, though. I will look for it. I do have the DVD at home somewhere.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


I had wanted to see the Marigold Hotel when it came out, but didn't get there. I will have to find that somewhere as I love both actresses.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry to hear this- so many have had computer woes!



katgo716 said:


> Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


I am in the process of buying another IMAC = Ihave always used Macs and would never change. when I first started on the computer the macs were not compatible with many pc programs and it was frustrating. It is much better now and even though they are more expensive- which is something I have to think about- the macs are so user friendly- and the service is so great and the best thing is *you don't get viruses* Some say you get the odd one but I have many many friends with Macs and none have ever had a virus.

I would imagine that to change from a pc to a mac might take a bit of confusion. However, as there is a completely new Imac with a changed system- I am paying l00.00 and they will transfer all my data from the old one to the new one and I can get one year of lessons and also drop in anytime to find out how to do things. Their tech insurance is great and so I am a happy camper with my mac. I am on it every day, and with the KP workshops, more than ever. I have two friends with PC's and their pc's last half the time the macs do. they are a well made computer. It is something you might think about. My family feel that the investment is worth it. Good luck.

Designer1234


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Love the scarf, nice colors, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


Sorry about your laptop, have a safe trip, traveling mercy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the dreaded 6th grade class, but they are actually being pretty good. I just wanted to check in, but got to go since I have kids!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


***********************************************
I read rabbits at the Denver Colorado Airport are chewing the electric cords of cars parked overnight. The cord coverings are made with SOY !!!!. No wonder!! :evil:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Change in plans for today....the school has a power outage - something from the line into the school. The power company has been there since 5:00 a.m. when the maintenance staff came in and found out the situation. Preschool is held there so DD brought DGS here before going off to work. DH works at the HS but they didn't let them out until 9:00 -- a group of the staff went out to breakfast and we're all here. I decided it was a good day to stay in side and cut their heads of hair. It's snowing and windy outside so need t figure out what else to do. I have a box of packing peanuts so I think we'll be gluing those into an art project!

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Two more pics.
> I'm so proud i figured this out.
> Sassafras


Lovely photos Sassafras!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne...this is what I do with my hooks. The idea came up on KP over a year ago and sure did help me. At walmart or in a pharmacy store look for the stretchy wrap used to circle an injury. Vets use it on animals. It clings to itself. Wrap hook as needed...a few times maybe..cover with the pencil thingie. Thats it. I bought an ergonomic type hook..never use it. So save a little $$$ and try this idea.



Marianne818 said:


> Found a decent picture of the last scarf I made, guess the others were taken to my friends before pictures could be taken.
> I guess I am going to have to break down and start the Downton Abby series, it's all that my Mom talks about and now all the talk about it on here,  I really don't watch that much tv as I am tired of the killing, cursing and so on. I do love the Big Bang Theory and was enjoying the series Go On but it hasn't been on in weeks so not sure if it will be back or not. I do have Netflix and with the Wii and the PS3 I can access it in my room, my headphones have a long cable so I can lay in bed and watch without disturbing anyone. Daniel set that up for me and I am loving it for sure!
> Oh from what I can gather my main problem with the crochet is the size of hook I am trying to use. the shaft is just way to thin for me to comfortably hold, C brought an adapter thing from Walmart but the hook just spins around in it which makes it even more frustrating :evil: So today I should be getting in a Clover hook and a Tulip hook, ordered through Amazon, hope that one of these will be the answer for sure!
> Okay.. going to post the picture then off to shower and just lounge around today. Simple dinner tonight of shrimp stir fry. I sometimes make it fresh and complicated, but lately just have been getting the frozen shrimp and the frozen bag of stir fry veggies at the grocery. Found some shrimp spring rolls that are my Mom's favorites now, so will be a quick and easy dinner which is a blessing on horrid arthritis days!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. Bulldog I sent you a PM.. keeping all in prayers always ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures. I am so amazed at the desert and how beautiful they are.



sassafras123 said:


> Two more pics.
> I'm so proud i figured this out.
> Sassafras


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Two more pics.
> I'm so proud i figured this out.
> Sassafras


Oh I envy you. We traveled to AZ..snowbirds..for several years and always felt so good with the dry weather and open sky. I live in complete forest. This morning a snow dusting that is dropping...plops, plops..soon all snow will be gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a gorgeous day outside today. Cold but oh so beautiful. My iphoto is frozen. Was going to post a photo but will have to turn computer off and see if I can unfreeze it.
> ...


Hmmmm, wonder what is causing this. Hope it doesn't happen again. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, trying to send you pohotos with my new Cannon 260SX and my learning IPhoto so don't know if this will work. If it does they are photos of a hike we took in Short Canyon. This is one of the closest trails for us to hike in the Southern Sierras.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


Awwww, I can't pull them up as a download. Just get goobledy **** written codes. Ok, see there are further photos and I got those. :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


Bought a Mac last year and love it. Designer is a real pro and she is getting a new one!!! We will probably see all kinds of fancy tricks on display from her. Wish I lived closer to town where they have a senior computer classes for free. Oh well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, You got it. I'll see if I can get him to do that tomorrow.
> ...


He sure looks happy in his new hat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Me too I have all my photos in iPhoto, it would be a shame to lose any of them. We are getting a little bit of snow today. Looks lovely, will be good for building snowmen with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope everyone is doing okay--it seems we have all had bad news and been stressed out lately--keep you all in my thoughts.
> 
> DD and I did some brainstorming, so I am off to sketch...boy, if this works out, I am going to have my knitting work cut out for me, but ooh, it's exciting to contemplate!


So glad you and DD are doing some exciting brainstorming. I know you had a bit of a down period and I was thinking of you. Thank you for having all in your thoughts. That's the way we are. Up times and down times but always there for one another. Look forward to seeing the outcome of your exciting work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie...Hope you fight off whatever it is you are starting to get.

Marianne, that is quite a gorgeous scarf. Love the gradations of color in the yarn. It is a dream come true to see you knitting and crocheting again. Hope the new hooks help.

Sassafrass...What beautiful and different scenery from anything around here. Thank you sooooo much for sharing those photos.

SouthernGal...Sounds so hard to deal with your sister and then the problems with parents too. That salsa sounds wonderful. Thinking of you with love and sending Big Hugs.

Katgo...Safe trip back home. :thumbup: 

Strawberry...My heart goes out to you with back pain. I know this horrible pain. After over 10 yrs I got relief and hope you do too. 

Nana Caren...Love the way you can see the snowflakes falling in your photo.

Designer...How I love the color of your gift yarn. :thumbup: Gorgeous job of knitting it up into a lovely sweater.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Two more pics.
> I'm so proud i figured this out.
> Sassafras


These are great pics, Sassafras. Your scenery is so different from ours, but still very beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> [
> 
> I had wanted to see the Marigold Hotel when it came out, but didn't get there. I will have to find that somewhere as I love both actresses.


...................................................................................

Just watched The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel the other day and it was great!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Caren I love your "snowglobe" picture. I wish we would have gotten more snow! I wanted a few more snowmen. The little snow we did have wasn't much and didn't last long enough. We did have just barely enough for the kids at school to have a Partial snowman building contest. A tradition I started about 30 yrs ago with the winners receiving an extra recess with me in the snow. I think I love it more than the kids do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren...Love the way you can see the snowflakes falling in your photo.
> 
> Thank you. I was hoping that they would show up as most times they don't.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Caren I love your "snowglobe" picture. I wish we would have gotten more snow! I wanted a few more snowmen. The little snow we did have wasn't much and didn't last long enough. We did have just barely enough for the kids at school to have a Partial snowman building contest. A tradition I started about 30 yrs ago with the winners receiving an extra recess with me in the snow. I think I love it more than the kids do.


Thank you. I was hoping the snow was finished for the year, Oh well. The snow flakes are so big a fluffy today, looks very nice from inside.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


I hope you can get it sorted out. I decided to go for an Ipad mini just after Christmas having been given one to play with for a few days to try it out. I am just hooked on it and wish I had got an Apple Mac a long time ago. It may be a bit more expensive but it is much more straight forward and there are classes available. The Ipad mini is quite reasonable in price but it all boils down to what you want to use it for. I like to surf the net, do emails etc but they do not support a Flash Player so are not suitable for playing games that need a Flash player. I also use my Ipad mini as a kindle for reading books. I will have to get a new printer which is wireless for printing things off. I no longer have to photocopy patterns etc as I can take a picture of them on my Ipad and then read the pattern off the pad when I want.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Mmmmm. Indeed. Our Blackberry chewed through the cord of the alarm clock and it was the worse that could have happened. Even yet, and that it sixteen years ago, we all feel tearful when we talk about that delightful rabbit. Daughter Roisin was doing GCSE examinations at the time and nobody needs the death of a much loved rabbit at any time. Just home from the cottage on the coast. The weather was lovely. Sunny but a bit chilly last night although great for star-gazing as the sky was clear. Ten-year-old granddaughter Cora practised more knitting and little Ruairi, who is 4.5 years produced a series of painted 'masterpieces' and showed fascination by the way in which the garter-stitch square could be folded into the shape of a rabbit. I've promised to teach him to knit when his hands are big enough to manipulate needles. Better get the washing on. I have a serious number of damp towels to wash! Happy days!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > In US the program 60 minutes had a terrific interview with Dame Maggie Smith. Oh what a treat. They asked are you staying with D Abby and she said why yes...althought the Dowager must be a hundred by now.
> ...


I think Maggie Smith had the starring role in 'The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie'. Made about 15-20 years ago??!! The story is a classic and set in Edinburgh in the 1930s. A polished and nuanced performance as only Maggie Smith can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

!969 according to Wikipedia



ptofValerie said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> !969 according to Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously!! 1969! Don't say a word about the passage of time!! It see from various posts that I hadn't read when I posted the above, that many of 'us KPers' remember Brodie. It was outstanding and had a few lines inserted that weren't in the book. One of her parting shorts to the headmistress, who was a rigid female, was 'Chrysanthemums, such serviceable flowers'. One would be hard-pressed for any improvement on such a lady-like and subtle insult.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > !969 according to Wikipedia
> ...


I have largely forgotten the movie- but I know I much enjoyed it at the time- maybe should look out the book- although I see it has been produced as a DVD. Rather fond of chrysanthemums- they grow outside here- as well as some cyclamen BTW. Hope you are enjoying the evening, are you back home?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes. Back in Belfast after a lovely time with two of my grandchildren. We had sunny, cold weather yesterday and today (now late Tuesday evening) so we were able to get out into the garden and that was fun for all of us. Yesterday evening, I enjoyed knitting two of Darowil's squares that are folder to make toy rabbits. Cora, aged ten years, is learning to knit so we were clicking along merrily. I have had to make a most solemn promise to Ruairi that he too will be taught to knit when his hands are large enough.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll just wade in here - much as I love Maggie Smith, the best Miss Jean Brodie - IMHO - was Geraldine McEwan when it was done as a 7-part TV series. She was wonderful!!

I'd sell my eye teeth to see it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I'll just wade in here - much as I love Maggie Smith, the best Miss Jean Brodie - IMHO - was Geraldine McEwan when it was done as a 7-part TV series. She was wonderful!!
> 
> I'd sell my eye teeth to see it again.


Don't see much tv- so I don't know that one- good to hear from you Hilary!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I'll just wade in here - much as I love Maggie Smith, the best Miss Jean Brodie - IMHO - was Geraldine McEwan when it was done as a 7-part TV series. She was wonderful!!
> 
> I'd sell my eye teeth to see it again.


Gosh!! I'd forgotten about Geraldine McEwan in that role. She was indeed, wonderful. Do you remember the television series of 'Mapp and Lucia'. I think Geraldine played 'Lucia' to Prunella Scales 'Mapp'. The late Nigel Hawthorne played 'Georgie'. I loved that series.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Caren I love your "snowglobe" picture. I wish we would have gotten more snow! I wanted a few more snowmen. The little snow we did have wasn't much and didn't last long enough. We did have just barely enough for the kids at school to have a Partial snowman building contest. A tradition I started about 30 yrs ago with the winners receiving an extra recess with me in the snow. I think I love it more than the kids do.


Do you have any pictures, Sandy? Over here in South Kitsap, we didn't even get enough for a decent snowball, let alone a partial snowman. I'd love to see what your kids created.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


It is so good that he is keen to learn- the youngest I have ever heard a child learning was apparently only two years old!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, Katgo, Lurker, Gweniepooh, Ezenby, and KateB, thank you. So glad you like pix. Do. Hope Sam gets to see them.

NanaCaren loved your snow globe.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just wade in here - much as I love Maggie Smith, the best Miss Jean Brodie - IMHO - was Geraldine McEwan when it was done as a 7-part TV series. She was wonderful!!
> ...


I loved the books but somehow missed the series. Will have to look into locating it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, Katgo, Lurker, Gweniepooh, Ezenby, and KateB, thank you. So glad you like pix. Do. Hope Sam gets to see them.
> 
> NanaCaren loved your snow globe.


Thank you.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm just putting the light off for the night as Julian's tired. I'll talk tomorrow, God bless,

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm just putting the light off for the night as Julian's tired. I'll talk tomorrow, God bless,
> 
> Tessa


Good night dear, sleep well. Seth was trying to convince me to give him my phone.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > morning, all i have been up since bj got up for work, this was his 4 days off and we sorta stayed close to home, nothing to go anywhere for. did get with some friends fri. nite, sat. was a jammie day for us, i made it till about 10pm, then had to go to hosp. to releave my neice who was sick and sitting with mom now she just has no real energy. i heard her say something about pserosis of the liver, she also said we are not discussing this either. so that is her way of shutting you out and future discussions. she is a retired 35 yr nurse and knows what is to come, she is and has always been the worst patient and has been her worst enemy, and now i fear its coming down to the wire.starts telling me her fairy tale wants and plans, growing up with her bipolor personality, has kept me very alert.d led.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, So good to see you on KP again.
> 
> Sam, I think this time I might have got the hang of it.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


Oh, I really miss that scenery! Lived in AZ southeast of Tucson for 19 years. I don't care what's anyone says, the desert is a beautiful place. Please more pics. I'm saving them in my photos so I can have a bit of AZ whenever I feel the need. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable little boy Seth is. Makes you just want to hug him!



NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just putting the light off for the night as Julian's tired. I'll talk tomorrow, God bless,
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, he is very huggable most days. Even more so if nana lets him have her phone. Only he has learned how to make calls on it now.



Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little boy Seth is. Makes you just want to hug him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a long day, and now I just want to rest. So be blessed and have a great night/day. Don't stay up to late LOL LOL, talk to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Wow!

I haven't heard the Name Helensburgh in years!!! If memory serves me correctly I got to stop over there back in 2004 when the Navy Command I was with at the time had some dealings in the area with the Brittish Navy. I had such a wonderful time when liberty was called.  I'll have to dig in my picture box as I swear I took about 15 rolls of film. Even managed to find a good Ilford dealer in the area. And the food was to die for!   Thanks for sparking a pleasant memory! 



dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to go to bed. I hope everyone sleeps well and wakes with renewed energy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As Dolly was saying what a coincidence!



doogie said:


> Oh Wow!
> 
> I haven't heard the Name Helensburgh in years!!! If memory serves me correctly I got to stop over there back in 2004 when the Navy Command I was with at the time had some dealings in the area with the Brittish Navy. I had such a wonderful time when liberty was called.  I'll have to dig in my picture box as I swear I took about 15 rolls of film. Even managed to find a good Ilford dealer in the area. And the food was to die for!   Thanks for sparking a pleasant memory!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just putting the light off for the night as Julian's tired. I'll talk tomorrow, God bless,
> ...


Too funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Pretty convincing face, I must admit. :wink:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, you made me so happy. Glad you like pics. Will send more as I play more with camera and get Al off MacAirBook. I mostly use IPad and can't post pics from that.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Caren I love your "snowglobe" picture. I wish we would have gotten more snow! I wanted a few more snowmen. The little snow we did have wasn't much and didn't last long enough. We did have just barely enough for the kids at school to have a Partial snowman building contest. A tradition I started about 30 yrs ago with the winners receiving an extra recess with me in the snow. I think I love it more than the kids do.
> ...


I didn't get pictures of them as my camera was at home. The snowmen didn't last through the day. This was the snow we had in December. The biggest problem this year was kids destroying other snowmen which is definitely against the rules. So we didn't have any winners either. It was really sad I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sass. Love your beautiful pictures. Are you loving your new camera? More hiking pictures please

Pontuf



sassafras123 said:


> Angora, Katgo, Lurker, Gweniepooh, Ezenby, and KateB, thank you. So glad you like pix. Do. Hope Sam gets to see them.
> 
> NanaCaren loved your snow globe.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana Seth is adorable!

Pontificate

quote=NanaCaren]Thanks, he is very huggable most days. Even more so if nana lets him have her phone. Only he has learned how to make calls on it now.



Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little boy Seth is. Makes you just want to hug him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Lurker. Miss you.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

No more night owls. Everyone must be sleeping better.
I miss Sam. Hope he's back online soon.
Sam, we sure miss your smiling face. Sam, is that a skylight in your avatar.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH got a hold of the dog clippers. Pontuf looks as if he lost 10 pounds!
He sure looks cute.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever spun dog hair into yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi Lurker. Miss you.


Hi Charlotte and Pontuf! we are here! It has been such a quiet week without Sam! We miss our host!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Two more pics.
> I'm so proud i figured this out.
> Sassafras


Well done on posting the pics. It is so interesting seeing photos from all around the world here (well many parts of it at least).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Well, now that I'm caught up with everyone I will share what happened to me yesterday. I was watching Downton on PBS website. Had to go check on dinner, so I paused it. When I came back I had the dreaded "Blue Screen". I tried everything I know how to do, but couldn't save my computer. Luckily I do have this old computer here at the beach. I'm hoping the newer one can be saved. I have to use a laptop as I go back and forth so much. I am leaving on Friday to go back to my other home. Hopefully I will have a computer to use. If not, I will be back on mid March when I get back here. Hubby will take my laptop to his office to see if it can be saved. I have so much on there that I will lose including pictures that I hadn't backed up yet darn it! Oh well, that's life with computers sometimes. Maybe I should try an IMac?? They are just so much more expensive than PC's. My laptop was 2-3 years old.


Do hope you can get your computer working. Was going to ask if you had decided to go to look after your grnadson as you would be away so long- and then realsied that it getting close to late Feb so mid March not so far away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Oh no - but even if not soy they would like them. And how do you stop them? Wouldn't you get a shock if you left your car at the airport for a few days and when you returned the dear sweet rabbits had nibbbled it?
Must tell my rabbit loving daughter this tonigjht. They are coming for tea as it is DHs birthday today. I have made a cheesecake fo rhim and need to go soon to do a lasagna for hime. Hew is easy to decide what to cook for when after something special- lasanga and cheesecake are what he always asks for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Mmmmm. Indeed. Our Blackberry chewed through the cord of the alarm clock and it was the worse that could have happened. Even yet, and that it sixteen years ago, we all feel tearful when we talk about that delightful rabbit. Daughter Roisin was doing GCSE examinations at the time and nobody needs the death of a much loved rabbit at any time. Just home from the cottage on the coast. The weather was lovely. Sunny but a bit chilly last night although great for star-gazing as the sky was clear. Ten-year-old granddaughter Cora practised more knitting and little Ruairi, who is 4.5 years produced a series of painted 'masterpieces' and showed fascination by the way in which the garter-stitch square could be folded into the shape of a rabbit. I've promised to teach him to knit when his hands are big enough to manipulate needles. Better get the washing on. I have a serious number of damp towels to wash! Happy days!


Fortunatelly Pepper has avoided that fate- she survives to try again!
If he's wanting to knit won't be long before he can manage a samll pair of needles and knit himslef a rabbit- one that won't chew the electrical cords!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


He does do his best,when he really wants something. He must have stood there making faces and winking for five minutes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana Seth is adorable!
> 
> Pontificate
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Two more pics.
> ...


Hi it's a great day, cold and windy, have my coffee and ready to start my day. Hope all had a good night, because today will be a great day with new things to see and learn.
Sassafras, love your pictures.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just putting the light off for the night as Julian's tired. I'll talk tomorrow, God bless,
> ...


And how could you resist that face!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I have no idea.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


It is hard. Seth is starting to recognize the different avatars on TKP, it is quite cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I know how he has learned how to call people from my contact list. He left a message for the person he called one day.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Love your avatar with the dangling ear! Beautiful blond fur too.
I would like to give Reese a bath but it is so cold and windy here. She will get a good walk (she goes out happily no matter the weather which is more than I can say about myself) but think I will wait for a little warmer weather before bathing her. I am ready for spring. The newspaper had a wonderful story today about snowdrops and how they are a big gardening craze in Ireland. They are little white flowers which bloom very early and are much appreciated as a sign of spring. I have seen some at the park here...may have to try to plant some next year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


They are so technologically savvy at such a young age now - I bet I couldn't work out how to use your phone as quickly as he did! :lol: My great niece (then 6 years old) explained to my DS's girlfriend (then 27 years old) how to use a photo app on DS's gf's phone. The little one knew because her dad had the same phone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Love your avatar with the dangling ear! Beautiful blond fur too.
> I would like to give Reese a bath but it is so cold and windy here. She will get a good walk (she goes out happily no matter the weather which is more than I can say about myself) but think I will wait for a little warmer weather before bathing her. I am ready for spring. The newspaper had a wonderful story today about snowdrops and how they are a big gardening craze in Ireland. They are little white flowers which bloom very early and are much appreciated as a sign of spring. I have seen some at the park here...may have to try to plant some next year.


I was told you have to plant them 'in the green' ie. as plants, not bulbs as they are hard to grow. Good luck!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are so technologically savvy at such a young age now - I bet I couldn't work out how to use your phone as quickly as he did! :lol: My great niece (then 6 years old) explained to my DS's girlfriend (then 27 years old) how to use a photo app on DS's gf's phone. The little one knew because her dad had the same phone!


I know, when if I can't figure something out I just ask one of the teens. It is amazing how young they are when they learn.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > They are so technologically savvy at such a young age now - I bet I couldn't work out how to use your phone as quickly as he did! :lol: My great niece (then 6 years old) explained to my DS's girlfriend (then 27 years old) how to use a photo app on DS's gf's phone. The little one knew because her dad had the same phone!
> ...


My friend always says, "You need to ask a young person!"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


That is very true. I ask the younger ones all the time when I can't figure how to work things.

Love the flowers, can' twain till mine start coming up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


And your darling's face is just as irresistible!! Every time I see your avatar, it makes me smile...he's such a happy baby!
JuneK


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I hope he left a sensible message.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thank you! I have to agree, but then I am very biased. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


His message sounded something like " not talk to you, talk to him now, not you" Now the phone stays out of reach when Seth is here.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

KateB said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Love your avatar with the dangling ear! Beautiful blond fur too.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Forgot to say that the photo is from the Winterthur Museum (a U.S. version of a stately home, in Delaware) which is having a snowdrop lecture soon by a horticulturalist from the United Kingdom (Somerset):
"Bank to Bend: Alan Street of Avon Bulbs 
Saturday, March 9, 2013 11:00 am to noon Copeland Lecture Hall
This years Bank to Bend event will feature a lecture by Alan Street of the renown nursery Avon Bulbs. Known for his passion for bulbs, Alan will describe how he got interested in snowdrops, how they have become such a worldwide phenomenon, and how Avon Bulbs brings snowdrops to market and to the showbench. Along the way he will share a selection of bulbs that will complement your snowdrops and will offer insights into his own personal connection with this unique genus of plants."


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


Love the pictures, flowers just put me in such a nice place. Spring where are you  I need you now. LOLLOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are beautiful!

Pontuf



ChrisEl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks ! Actually he's a redhead. But got more blond as he got older, like his Mother. 
I love your dog too! So cute.

Pontuf



ChrisEl said:


> Love your avatar with the dangling ear! Beautiful blond fur too.
> I would like to give Reese a bath but it is so cold and windy here. She will get a good walk (she goes out happily no matter the weather which is more than I can say about myself) but think I will wait for a little warmer weather before bathing her. I am ready for spring. The newspaper had a wonderful story today about snowdrops and how they are a big gardening craze in Ireland. They are little white flowers which bloom very early and are much appreciated as a sign of spring. I have seen some at the park here...may have to try to plant some next year.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So true. I need a young person to explain to me how twitter and Facebook work because no adult can tell me.

Pontuf



KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


 :-D


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Forgot to say that the photo is from the Winterthur Museum (a U.S. version of a stately home, in Delaware) which is having a snowdrop lecture soon by a horticulturalist from the United Kingdom (Somerset):
> "Bank to Bend: Alan Street of Avon Bulbs
> Saturday, March 9, 2013 11:00 am to noon Copeland Lecture Hall
> This years Bank to Bend event will feature a lecture by Alan Street of the renown nursery Avon Bulbs. Known for his passion for bulbs, Alan will describe how he got interested in snowdrops, how they have become such a worldwide phenomenon, and how Avon Bulbs brings snowdrops to market and to the showbench. Along the way he will share a selection of bulbs that will complement your snowdrops and will offer insights into his own personal connection with this unique genus of plants."


Snowdrops (Galanthus nivalis) do well in various parts of the British Isles and I love them but, irritatingly, find that they don't do all that well on the coast. I've spent years getting clumps going in my cottage garden so I was disappointed at the end of last month when only about half of the bulbs I had last year had flowered. Last summer was very wet and I believe that many of the bulbs rotted in the continuously damp ground. The display in the gardens of Anglesey Abbey in Cambridgeshire is breath-takingly beautiful. I hope you can get bulbs so that you can try growing them as they are so lovely, especially when little else is in flower.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning all. Just wanted to check in between classes. Rainy day here in Texas. The kind of day you want to stay in your pj's and knit while watching TV and taking naps!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pontuf,Darowil,Patches thank you. Glad you enjoyed desert photos.

KateB, ChrisEl I enjoyed your pix of snowdrops.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > They are so technologically savvy at such a young age now - I bet I couldn't work out how to use your phone as quickly as he did! :lol: My great niece (then 6 years old) explained to my DS's girlfriend (then 27 years old) how to use a photo app on DS's gf's phone. The little one knew because her dad had the same phone!
> ...


Our 8 year old GD sets everyone's phones when they get a new one, and all our computer and laptops to suit herself... has been doing it for last 2 years.....I feel like a dinosaur compared to her


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

DH has always dreamed of living in a vineyard.....


Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Better every day I think. We spent the early part of the day getting taxes done and ready to mail and then out to run a couple of errands. Drove the jeep through the car wash, a fast food burger lunch, drive thru pick up of DH's rx and then a quick run in to Home Depot. We picked up another Thompson seedless grape (DH thinks he has killed the one we bought a few weeks ago) But they both look the same!!! They didn't have pads for the swamp coolers in yet - that will be a chore for a warm spring day anyway. And now DH is worn out. It was a good outing for him and now a little nap will be on the to do list!! I am trying to get caught up while he sleeps.... we'll see how far I get!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ so sorry you and DH have strep no fun!! Love seeing pictures of the places we all live and have visited. Sassafrass looks like a long a long ways to hike glad you have your dog and phone! Seth and Luke are so adorable!! Love seeing the grandkids also. One of my dear friends is on her way over, she just called she made me meatloaf last night and is bring ing me some, yummy! Supposed to get about 3 inches of snow tomorrow have started a new shawl, still working on others, getting too many wips going at once. Stay warm and enjoy your day/evening. Hugs n.prayers to all!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Has anyone ever spun dog hair into yarn?


I spun it and wove it. West Highland Terrier so it wasn't real long and a little stiff but fun and lovely natural color.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Oh that is really too cute. I would love to have been on the other end of that message.
Love that wink!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Agreed, and such a happy irresistable face. Looks like a well-loved baby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Coming from Iowa, I never knew about vineyards; but after I saw one in Missouri (yeh---strange, huh?) and another one in Michigan, I was hooked on wine tasting and wine making. When we were in CA, I really got the bug; and I hope to visit wineries in OR when we're out there this summer. I've had wine from TX, IL & WI and wanting to get through all the states. There's even a winery 15 miles from my hometown in Iowa. Many state fairs now have wine tents for the locally grown wines---so much wine; so little time. We have a winery/restaurant now locally and it's now my favorite place to go. A cousin out in OR works at the vineyard during harvest time which allows her to buy the wine at a big discount-so she stocks up for the year! I'd love to do that!


AZ Sticks said:


> DH has always dreamed of living in a vineyard.....
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


So very sorry to hear this AZ. Seems everyone has been so sick and those that haven't are now. Please take care, which I know you will. Hugs and as our Sam would say, Sending Healing Wishes. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought this was funny.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Well....I answered a request for the Chicken Enchilada Soup on KP. Someone said they made it ...wonderful...but could not provide the link. SOOO I provided the link and yowza...a nest of disgruntled KPrs showed up. Only because the ingredients are not readily found in their area. Oh my...so I posted a lengthly explanation. Here it is~~~~~~~

Enchilada sauce could be made or bought...section of store where they have other Mexican ingredients. In your area Mexican foods are not sold maybe try making your own. I have and this is how I do it. No written recipe. 
The instruction in this recipe start out with making a sauce (rue). Make enchilada sauce the same way... let the flour and butter brown slightly to a golden light brown. Now add half cup broth..stirring until smooth. This will thicken so now add one can tomato sauce. Chili powder and cumin added to your desired taste...I start with teaspoons. Add garlic here if you want. To explain Rotel .....made in Texas. Consist of diced tomato, onions and green chiles, water, salt. Comes in mild, regular, and hot. I would guess the hot comes from using jalapenos peppers. The regular has just enough bite for us. Maybe they only use a few drops of jalapenos juice.

~~~~~I posted this recipe because a few days ago a member posted she made the recipe because it was on here and she could not supply the link. The original post was so nicely provided by Sam.....host of the Tea Party weekend link. He always starts off with a recipe and others sometimes give one of their favorites~~~~~~~
PLEASE note: My ideas about putting together a recipe is...some of this and some of that. Learned from my French mother and my wonderful next door neighbor...Mexican lady...raised two sons that could cook. My DH has not run off to find a better cook. Recipe .... just ideas to me. Sorry about not being able to get the ingredients in other countries. Sometimes I find what can be substituted by looking up on google. There is such a thing as a package mix for enchilada soup...so search it out.
Bon Appétit

Ezenby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Well....I answered a request for the Chicken Enchilada Soup on KP. Someone said they made it ...wonderful...but could not provide the link. SOOO I provided the link and yowza...a nest of disgruntled KPrs showed up. Only because the ingredients are not readily found in their area. Oh my...so I posted a lengthly explanation. Here it is~~~~~~~
> 
> Enchilada sauce could be made or bought...section of store where they have other Mexican ingredients. In your area Mexican foods are not sold maybe try making your own. I have and this is how I do it. No written recipe.
> The instruction in this recipe start out with making a sauce (rue). Make enchilada sauce the same way... let the flour and butter brown slightly to a golden light brown. Now add half cup broth..stirring until smooth. This will thicken so now add one can tomato sauce. Chili powder and cumin added to your desired taste...I start with teaspoons. Add garlic here if you want. To explain Rotel .....made in Texas. Consist of diced tomato, onions and green chiles, water, salt. Comes in mild, regular, and hot. I would guess the hot comes from using jalapenos peppers. The regular has just enough bite for us. Maybe they only use a few drops of jalapenos juice.
> ...


That looks a really great recipe, Ezenby- it is how much occurs in my kitchen- we have a growing Mexican influence here- possibly as NZ'ers explore more of the Pacific rim, Jalapenos and similar grow well to the north of Auckland.
Cloudless morning- not yet fully light at nearly 7 am- how soon it will be Autumn! And you are all talking of the snow drop, I always loved the crocus as well which poked through the remaining drifts of snow. I am going to have to fetch Ringo in from outside he is making too much noise barking -trying to get the puppy nextdoor to play with him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you both are sick again. Hopefully it will clear up quickly. Stay warm inside, knit and recuperate

. quote=AZ Sticks]Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I thought this was funny.


Cute...He could wrap the yarn around himself and wait for it to rain and then moving all around, felt himself a coat. Or in this case an icord.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I know what you mean.I have told my two that I have 3 years to learn how to use everything because they will be off to college by then.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I thought this was funny.


Love it, made me laugh out loud.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


It wouldn't have been so bad but it was an over seas call.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't turn on the computer again yesterday...my days off seem to find me farther and farther away from it...! But I got some reading (in a real book, lol) and a bit of knitting done, so it was a nice relaxing day after DD and I got our laundry and driving lessons done!



Marianne818 said:


> she contacted me by email and we are gong to meet this weekend, she also does crochet and her sister is a lefty crocheter also.. I shall have a wonderful weekend with these two I am sure! They only live a short distance away, they have already planned times for Saturday and Sunday as they are both potters and work on their craft during the week. I am soooooooo excited!! Oh and she did tell me that I was using the wrong style of hook, with my hands she suggested Tulip? Anyway, I ordered a few in different size grips and will play with those doing chains, LOL.. Lots of chains around the house right now, LOL.


You can also use Sculpey to make a custom handle for crochet hooks--I have yet to do this but plan to for the smaller hooks--there are tutorials online for it, but basically, you wrap the clay around the handle as you want it and then bake to harden. Once I'm down below about a G, I find that the hook is hard to handle and hope that will help.

I also love the colors in the scarf photo you posted!

I'm still reading up--may catch up soon, I hope.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a recipe for those who love peanut butter.

http://blog.babygizmo.com/2013/02/snickers-brownies/


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker--how interesting to think of the connection from Mexico to New Zealand across the Pacific! I like crocus too. The squirrels here move the bulbs around so it is a surprise sometimes where they appear. 

Sassafras--The desert photos are beautiful. Have enjoyed everyone's photos---so nice to see beautiful and interesting places around the world.

ptofValerie--Thank you for the gardening advice. I am definitely going to try snowdrops this year. Someday I would love to see the garden you mentioned. My ideal tour would focus on gardens and libraries.

Prayers for all who are not feeling well or dealing with difficulties.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pup lover - sounds like you have a nice afternoon coming up. Enjoy your friend and the meatloaf!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> AZ so sorry you and DH have strep no fun!! Love seeing pictures of the places we all live and have visited. Sassafrass looks like a long a long ways to hike glad you have your dog and phone! Seth and Luke are so adorable!! Love seeing the grandkids also. One of my dear friends is on her way over, she just called she made me meatloaf last night and is bring ing me some, yummy! Supposed to get about 3 inches of snow tomorrow have started a new shawl, still working on others, getting too many wips going at once. Stay warm and enjoy your day/evening. Hugs n.prayers to all!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Angora - I'm staying in and staying down - a few loads of laundry is all that's on my schedule today. luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen - that's the plan. luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you both are sick again. Hopefully it will clear up quickly. Stay warm inside, knit and recuperate
> 
> . quote=AZ Sticks]Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK caught up to page 51!!! Now I need a nap - still snizzling here and cold - I think I will grab my blanket and snuggle up with my knitting at least. I'll be back later guys - luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Lurker--how interesting to think of the connection from Mexico to New Zealand across the Pacific! I like crocus too. The squirrels here move the bulbs around so it is a surprise sometimes where they appear.
> 
> Sassafras--The desert photos are beautiful. Have enjoyed everyone's photos---so nice to see beautiful and interesting places around the world.
> 
> ...


the spread of the sweet potato through the Pacific points to trading, long before the Europeans reached this ocean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK caught up to page 51!!! Now I need a nap - still snizzling here and cold - I think I will grab my blanket and snuggle up with my knitting at least. I'll be back later guys - luv-AZ


Hope you wake feeling better- it seems you have not been well for weeks now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ so sorry to hear you and hubby are not feeling well, please take all of your Meds. And rest.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK caught up to page 51!!! Now I need a nap - still snizzling here and cold - I think I will grab my blanket and snuggle up with my knitting at least. I'll be back later guys - luv-AZ


"snizzling" - a wonderful new word!!  May I borrow it, please? Take care of yourself, AZ. Strep is not fun at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


OUCH :!:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It wouldn't have been so bad but it was an over seas call.


OUCH :!:[/quote]

Yes that is what I said. I hope the recipient at least got a smile from the message.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


Oh, I feel for you--strep throat is the one thing I get every few years that really knocks me down...luckily, the antibiotics should start working fast and I hope you two are on the mend already!

Darowil, here's a happy birthday wish for your DH!



Pontuf said:


> DH got a hold of the dog clippers. Pontuf looks as if he lost 10 pounds!
> He sure looks cute.


Was this a pre-emptive strike against spring shedding? I always joke that my old cat loses ten pounds in the spring shed. I've been trying to keep him combed out and a "shed brush" is one of the things on my list to find for him (the other one vanished--I think he probably had a paw in its disappearance, too!).



Angora1 said:


> So glad you and DD are doing some exciting brainstorming. I know you had a bit of a down period and I was thinking of you. Thank you for having all in your thoughts. That's the way we are. Up times and down times but always there for one another. Look forward to seeing the outcome of your exciting work.


I'm finding that, while I miss everyone here, the time away from the computer does seem to be helping (if I didn't work at the machine all day, I'm betting I'd feel differently about it). I do think about you all a lot, however, whether I am "here" or "there"!

Sam, I hope you get a working machine soon! We've missed you!

I have sketched out three ideas in some detail now...hoping I have the yarn in my stash to get started but must do some graphing and swatching as well. This part of the process always makes me so impatient, as I am dying to see if it works or not. lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was funny.
> ...


Hahaha, that's what I thought, Angora!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Love all the photos again. It is so nice to be able to share things from our respective places in the world  

We are waiting for the next storm...supposed to happen tomorrow night (after rush hour) to Friday night. Birthday plans are now all on hold  I am going to see dear daughter-in-law tomorrow and she is going to trim the fringy ends off my hair. I'm trying to let some of the layers grow out and it is getting a little out of control. My friend is going along with me and all 3 of us will have lunch together. If the weather still looks to hold for us, my friend and I will run to the good craft store about 30 miles away from dear son and dear daughter-in-law's home. Thursdays and Sundays are her days off during the week. 

I already have my birthday present...a set of Addi Clicks Lace (interchangeable 5" needles). I am sooooo excited to use them!!!!

If any of you are on Facebook and would like to converse with me there as well, please send me an PM. 

I've got about half of the yarn (that I had to frog) knit back up into the decorative scarf for my sis-in-law. If I keep at it, I think I will finish on time and be able to get it in the mail to her on Monday (the day of her surgery), for her to receive Tuesday or Wednedsday. 

Not much else going on and I kinda like it that way 

Wishing you all a wonderful day/evening, wherever you are!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


How funny--I just saw a snake in a sweater on facebook! http://blog.makezine.com/craft/a-sweater-for-a-snake/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

It is a real snake, so if that bothers you, just don't click the link.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The temperature really isn't too bad, but the wind makes it feel so much colder. I'm supposed to go to WW tonight, but I'm not sure I want to get out for it. I may "play hooky." It is a good night to stay in and knit! I'll let you know what I decide later!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's windy here, too, Pam--with a little snizzle and snain in the mix. I plan to stay in, too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> The temperature really isn't too bad, but the wind makes it feel so much colder. I'm supposed to go to WW tonight, but I'm not sure I want to get out for it. I may "play hooky." It is a good night to stay in and knit! I'll let you know what I decide later!


Pammie, my son is just leaving Texas. Was in Austin and Dallas. Now my DIL and the children are with him and they are on the road again. Think it is Louisianna next.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You know, great minds think alike. :wink:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Has anyone ever spun dog hair into yarn?


I go to a spinning/weaving/knitting etc group weekly and one of the ladies there has spun wool from her long haired bearded collie, well I think that is the name of the breed ?. She made a lovely waistcoat for herself out of it, very stylish in looks and she said it was very warm! She had to spin it along with a little ordinary fleece because the hair was not long enough or strong enough but it worked well combined.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

as uncle used to say, "its colder than a well diggers hindend" here, they canceled church tonight as this front is upon us. yikes, its supposed to really set in tonight and ice is the main jest of it. ugh!!!!!! they called in about 1000 linemen from other states to be in city couple hrs away to be ready for when this hits, so they are prepared. 
mom came by this afternoon, i was putting together some potato soup, i fed her some and sent her home with chicken and rice, chicken salad, this way i won't be eating on all this for wks. 
today, i was in the mood to cook, and yes that is weird for me.........hate to cook, fortunatly the mood passed after i had my soup ready  i did manage to clean some around here, should have dusted some but... i did manage to practice some tai chi.i also watched some midsumer mysteries and knitted. i am working on dishclothes, just mindless stuff. but they make good stocking stuffers.
everyone get better, this sick stuff is really kicking our rears on here.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kehinkle, you made me so happy. Glad you like pics. Will send more as I play more with camera and get Al off MacAirBook. I mostly use IPad and can't post pics from that.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


Are you in the path of the storm coming thru AZ? Talked to my sister a couple hours ago and the college was sending people home. She lives in Sierra Vista. I lived there for 1997chevy years and really miss the desert and mountains. First time I crossed Texas Canyon, I felt like I was home. Was on our way to San Diego then. Five years later moved to SV. Be safe if the storm hits there.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


We have two snakes just like that, I don't think they would stay in a sweater very long, they are pretty active. I wont waste my time on that.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

You can also use Sculpey to make a custom handle for crochet hooks--I have yet to do this but plan to for the smaller hooks--there are tutorials online for it, but basically, you wrap the clay around the handle as you want it and then bake to harden. Once I'm down below about a G, I find that the hook is hard to handle and hope that will help.

I also love the colors in the scarf photo you posted!

I'm still reading up--may catch up soon, I hope.[/quote]

I bought the metal ones with the bamboo handle. Can't remember the brand name. Bought at various crafts stores but noticed that WalMart doesn't carry them. Makes it easier to hold. Bought the ergonomic set but didn't like them. I am left handed but knit and crochet right handed and am self taught.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I am left handed but knit and crochet right handed and am self taught.


I crochet lefty but knit righty--it's how the pictures in the knitting book (also self-taught) were, and I never realized--but it makes knitting easier for me, I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
now.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up again. Managed to finish my Ashton shawl. Now just waiting to go home to block it. Working on the Wingspan a little at a time. Finished a crocheted phone case, need to select a button for it. Pulled out the crocheted teddy bear I started. Probably work on it tomorrow. 
Thanks to all who spoke so highly of Downton Abbey. Watched several episodes on Netflix. Now I'm hooked! 
To all who are in the path of storms headed across the US, please keep safety and warm. 
Be well or get well, everyone. Off to seen if Netflix will work now. Wasn't cooperating a bit ago. 
Have a great night or day wherever you are.
Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see a picture of the shawls and also the crocheted pieces.


kehinkle said:


> Caught up again. Managed to finish my Ashton shawl. Now just waiting to go home to block it. Working on the Wingspan a little at a time. Finished a crocheted phone case, need to select a button for it. Pulled out the crocheted teddy bear I started. Probably work on it tomorrow.
> Thanks to all who spoke so highly of Downton Abbey. Watched several episodes on Netflix. Now I'm hooked!
> To all who are in the path of storms headed across the US, please keep safety and warm.
> Be well or get well, everyone. Off to seen if Netflix will work now. Wasn't cooperating a bit ago.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


Love those socks. Haven't attempted heels. Did make a pair of tube socks for my DG D to wear to bed as her feet were always cold. Told here to not be so cheap and turn on the heat. Now with the baby, here place is warm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


Love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


enough to brighten any winter's day! Are you still needing the cast on the thumb?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> ...


I've never knitted socks but when I saw these I thought I will certainly have to try, they are such nice colours & my feet gave been cold this year for the first time in my life.
Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


That is the good thing with designer's workshops- they remain there to use- when it suits you!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


So nice I love the color, I want to learn toe up, after I finish my last sock, coming along good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I'm certainly intending to have a try at yours, Julie. My trouble is I am not a fast knitter, so I can't do half as much as I'd like to. It's a shame because it puts me off trying larger items.
Proper little wimp, aren't I?

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I know what you mean this is the first year my feet have been cold. I have been thinking a pair of bed socks would be good.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Good job on the socks, Gwen! Love the bright colors. I may have to give them a try again - I've only made one pair so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


The pattern I am working on is very adaptable- and narrow scarves are quite fashionable- so it could well be something to try- and Christmas is still a long way off! My practise ones are all ear-marked as gifts!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have actually been keeping my socks on in bed for the first hour or so. I always used to leap in & warm Julian's side first as he was the cold one, guess I'm just getting old. Or it could be lack of activity since I had my knee done.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I was thinking the knee could be something to do with it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


That is funny I ave been wearing my socks to bed ever since I was in London. My feet froze while I was there. Lack of activity would defiantly do it.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

It could be because the Dr. reduced my thyroxine, I'm getting it checked again next week. First time the dose has been altered in 40yrs.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> It could be because the Dr. reduced my thyroxine, I'm getting it checked again next week. First time the dose has been altered in 40yrs.
> 
> Tessa


That might do it too. 
Let's hope your feet warm up soon. I put a warm towel at the bottom of my bed at night helps until I fall asleep.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am hoping to give your class a try too, I love the look of the scarf. Wish I knit half as fast as my sisters, only thing I wish I could do like them. They can whip out a sweater in less than a week.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.

We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!

AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa said:
> ...


I am hoping to give your class a try too, I love the look of the scarf. Wish I knit half as fast as my sisters, only thing I wish I could do like them. They can whip out a sweater in less than a week.[/quote]

My goodness that is fast! Be good if you can fit it in!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


My goodness that is fast! Be good if you can fit it in![/quote]

It will be more of a if I can get it finished before the end of the year. I only have two more sweaters after the one I'm working on. Then finish up the baby blankets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


Has Sam posted- ? he will have a lot to catch up- or am I missing something- I have been up BTW Charlotte and Pontuf- but you keep falling asleep on me!!!!!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't been on much this week as I've been out with family, shopping & dining etc. as it's half term & we've been fetching & carrying youngest GS. I really want to get back into being my old self, with a bit of enthusiasm for life, but I think it's going to take a bit of doing, I'm so sort of exhausted & don't sleep well. I can't understand it, I know I've had colds this year but I've never felt so lifeless before. I think I might need a sunny holiday, but there always seems to be a reason not to go just yet. Grrrr.....

Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie I just saw that he was online on the first page. Sorry but I have fallen asleep early this week. I'll be up tonight though, will you???????? All this snow will make this house sleep well tonight! hahahaha


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie I just saw that he was online on the first page. Sorry but I have fallen asleep early this week. I'll be up tonight though, will you???????? All this snow will make this house sleep well tonight! hahahaha


It is inevitable that I am up at least by 2 am often before that- but as it has been such a quiet week I have been going to lie down again- was the photo of Pontuf in the snow before or after he was trimmed?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the pictures, Pontuf, love little Pontuf too.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I haven't been on much this week as I've been out with family, shopping & dining etc. as it's half term & we've been fetching & carrying youngest GS. I really want to get back into being my old self, with a bit of enthusiasm for life, but I think it's going to take a bit of doing, I'm so sort of exhausted & don't sleep well. I can't understand it, I know I've had colds this year but I've never felt so lifeless before. I think I might need a sunny holiday, but there always seems to be a reason not to go just yet. Grrrr.....
> 
> Tessa


It has been midwinter break here. Chrissy took advantage and painted her room, did a good job of it too. After having the knee done and then the colds it is not a wonder you don't have a lot of energy. Go on the holiday, it will do you good. I say as I have just turned one down, when it gets warmer I will go.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


It's ok you can sled all you want as long as your snow lasts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


Gwenie...They are wonderful and I love the colors. Bright and cheery.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been on much this week as I've been out with family, shopping & dining etc. as it's half term & we've been fetching & carrying youngest GS. I really want to get back into being my old self, with a bit of enthusiasm for life, but I think it's going to take a bit of doing, I'm so sort of exhausted & don't sleep well. I can't understand it, I know I've had colds this year but I've never felt so lifeless before. I think I might need a sunny holiday, but there always seems to be a reason not to go just yet. Grrrr.....
> ...


Will have to see if we can fit something in, trouble is, Julian hasn't got the boat done as he's been ill too & it has to be ready for re-launch in mid March, so it will have to be after it's back in the water. There's always something!!

Well, I think I'll have to go to sleep now, or I sure will be shurt of energy in the morning. Good night.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, all this bad weather and our DIL and grandchildren are driving back from Louisiana soon. Son will be going to Fla., but the grandchildren and DIL will be heading back up to NY. Hope the weather won't be too bad. My goodness. Snow in Arizona and 2 ft. in Flagstaff. Wow. I know it was windy when I was out driving tonight and really cold but no more snow at this point. I just wish they weren't going to be traveling in this bad storm. Last time they went to Boston it was during a horrible storm when they shut everything down. Thought they would be safe finally being in the south. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I understand that. Same here always another thing to get done first. Come June, the holiday comes first.

good night sleep well tonight.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Unfortunately it will probably be gone by morning. 

Pontuf

quote=NanaCaren]


Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


It's ok you can sled all you want as long as your snow lasts.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, all this bad weather and our DIL and grandchildren are driving back from LA. soon. Son will be going to Fla., but the grandchildren and DIL will be heading back up to NY. Hope the weather won't be too bad. My goodness. Snow in Arizona and 2 ft. in Flagstaff. Wow. I know it was windy when I was out driving tonight and really cold but no more snow at this point. I just wish they weren't going to be traveling in this bad storm. Last time they went to Boston it was during a horrible storm when they shut everything down. Thought they would be safe finally being in the south. :roll:


Hope they are safe in their travels and stay ahead of the storms. The wind is pretty bad here too tonight. My wind chimes are making lots of noise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I'll share some of mine, no problem.



Pontuf said:


> Unfortunately it will probably be gone by morning.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf,

We were at Scottsdale Mall to walk. On the way, the sky was BLACK and then came rain, then sleet, and then big flakes of rain/snow. Nothing was sticking there though. It rained on the way home but stopped when we got to Tempe.
Loved your pictures. Did Pontuf enjoy the snow?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH Rick as been clipping him for three days and he's still not done, a work in progress....I may just have to take over!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie I just saw that he was online on the first page. Sorry but I have fallen asleep early this week. I'll be up tonight though, will you???????? All this snow will make this house sleep well tonight! hahahaha
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching basketball and catching up on KTP. I've done pretty well staying on top of things this week. I did some laundry, but ate cereal so I wouldn't have to cook. I finished the dishcloth I was doing, so now I have to decide what to work on next. I have some wip, and I have lots of other things I want to do. These decisions confuse me!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> DH Rick as been clipping him for three days and he's still not done, a work in progress....I may just have to take over!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


How does Pontuf feel about being clipped?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Took the picture an hour ago

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie I just saw that he was online on the first page. Sorry but I have fallen asleep early this week. I'll be up tonight though, will you???????? All this snow will make this house sleep well tonight! hahahaha
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Took the picture an hour ago
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


He certainly has a lot of coat- good for the time of year!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

North Scottsdale is a higher elevation and always will get more snow. You must look east towards Mesa, Fountain Hills. There must be snow on 4 Peaks. Can't see 4 Peaks from my house.

Pontuf loves the snow!

We were at Scottsdale Mall to walk. On the way, the sky was BLACK and then came rain, then sleet, and then big flakes of rain/snow. Nothing was sticking there though. It rained on the way home but stopped when we got to Tempe.
Loved your pictures. Did Pontuf enjoy the snow?[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They're perfect!!! Great job!



Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


Love your dog, nice pic.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> told my sister to start with series one because she needs to understand how the Downton Abby family evolves. Well.....naturally she starts now...likes it..but cant understand the looks from the Dowager. I thought the Lord of Downton would choke when he heard why the Scot family side were not making a go with their estate. My sister asks questions...I say go to Library and start with series one please. I feel we are in a Book Group discussing our latest assigned book. For season four we will be behind the UK but still hope all can discuss happenings without giving away outcome. On KP sometimes discussion gets hurtful due to giving away plot...they even talked about who died. Yikes!! No, no, dont let me hear! If it were not for BBC programs I would not watch TV. CSI with Mark Harmon and Blue Bloods I follow. Tom Selleck was a winner from his face on a Marlborro ad way back in the 60s.


I think the next DA series is going to be on here the same time as in England.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Ha...I was way off..not early morning, but early evening on Tuesday. Always look forward to your posts.... especially when you talk about travels and neighborhood happenings.
> I am in the Pacific Time Zone. West Coast of US. Inland in Southern Oregon near the Rogue River.
> Hope Sam gets back on line soon.
> 
> ...


If I'm going the right way, NZ is 21 hrs ahead of you.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's 41F here today suppose to get up to 58F. Rainy; good day to work on the craft room and knit. Have a fire going already.
> Trying to decide how to organize my yarn. Thinking I'll do acrylics, wool & wool blends, and sock yarn separate. Any other suggestions welcome.


I did color and then machine- and hand- washing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Ha...I was way off..not early morning, but early evening on Tuesday. Always look forward to your posts.... especially when you talk about travels and neighborhood happenings.
> ...


Have not tried to figure it out but this is nearly 5 to 5 pm- Thursday


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Ha...I was way off..not early morning, but early evening on Tuesday. Always look forward to your posts.... especially when you talk about travels and neighborhood happenings.
> ...


Yep you are right. I knew the date changed but lost hours ...need a globe to see how far west from me. Have a hugh atlas and will check it out. 21 hrs er? wow..and thanks


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


A friends GS used her phone to order a large toy truck. She didnt know until delivered...wowza...well grammie did ...why not me??? heehee...and he was only four yrs old.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Love your avatar with the dangling ear! Beautiful blond fur too.
> ...


see that my questions have been answered...so move on please


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, l hope you are all doing fine or are on the road to recovery. I haven't been on in a couple days, too much going on elsewhere so now I have 20 some odd pages to catch up, not as many as I was afraid of though.  
Well, off to get caught up, see you all soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to see you back, Kaye! We are waiting for Sam to catch up with us too!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 and others down that way...what is going on? Must have fire bugs out and about. Hope they catch these fire bugs!
**************copied from KP regular posting.***********
dunottargirl
Joined: Oct 29, 11
Messages: 667
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Esperance, Australia
We had several fires around Esperance and Gibson last week and it's been the first time we ever made it to the news!!1 There been more foires further west with several town on high alert, and evacuated, and a triple heritage listed homestead burnt out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 and others down that way...what is going on? Must have fire bugs out and about. Hope they catch these fire bugs!
> **************copied from KP regular posting.***********
> dunottargirl
> Joined: Oct 29, 11
> ...


Aussie always has it worse than us- but we have a bad fire close to the Capital- Wellington today- not sure if that was a fire-bug!
And another north of Auckland.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I hope everyone is taking it easy. Had a long day, final meeting with Academic Advisor, got home a while ago. I'm officially crashing. Hugs to everyone!!!!! And may the muses of the knitting world send grace to all thy projects and dreams of projects!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf is very good when getting groomed and he usually goes to his regular groomer, but Occasionally DH likes to get in the act. 




Silverowl said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > DH Rick as been clipping him for three days and he's still not done, a work in progress....I may just have to take over!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, Pontuf as two coats! I really have to keep him brushed , if not then he matts.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Took the picture an hour ago
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Peaches. We adore him and he's such a joy.

Pontuf



Patches39 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, Pontuf as two coats! I really have to keep him brushed , if not then he matts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen matted Spaniel, but have never owned one- always had shorter haired breeds!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover. Your pups are just precious and I love your avatar !

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Yes, they are in my avatar.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Chris, Reese looks as if she may have some corgi in her. She is adorable!

Pontuf



ChrisEl said:


> Yes, that is Reese. She had that name when we adopted her and we decided not to disrupt her further by changing it. I have noticed that many chihuahuas seem to be named Reese and maybe it is because of Reese Witherspoon in Legally Blonde which featured a chihuahua? Our Reese was called a "wallflower" by the rescue group because she didn't do well at the rescue events (too shy). She is still shy but has improved a lot. She is 18 pounds, so obviously her heritage includes more than chihuahua. We actually had the DNA test run, just for fun, but it didn't tell us much more about her. Whatever she is, we love her. Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, its midnight here and we got sleet coming down by the wazoo. nasty stuff. didn't want any of i most of all ice. oh well.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it snowing all over the country??? I need to turn on the weather channel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

while it horrid being siock maybe you will be too sick to do much- but well enough to keep up with KP and knit! Hope you recover soon.



AZ Sticks said:


> Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You need to come and visit- we have vineyards within a short distance to the North, east and South of us (for some reason not to the West- don't grow well in the sea!). And I don't mean one or two but many. My SIL is a wine buff, works in a winery and is studying Wine Management.



RookieRetiree said:


> Coming from Iowa, I never knew about vineyards; but after I saw one in Missouri (yeh---strange, huh?) and another one in Michigan, I was hooked on wine tasting and wine making. When we were in CA, I really got the bug; and I hope to visit wineries in OR when we're out there this summer. I've had wine from TX, IL & WI and wanting to get through all the states. There's even a winery 15 miles from my hometown in Iowa. Many state fairs now have wine tents for the locally grown wines---so much wine; so little time. We have a winery/restaurant now locally and it's now my favorite place to go. A cousin out in OR works at the vineyard during harvest time which allows her to buy the wine at a big discount-so she stocks up for the year! I'd love to do that!
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


well done Gwen- know just what you mean by too many WIPS. Hows your ASJ going? I've changed my mind on what yarn to do first so knitting a new swatch. Might get started soon you never know. Haven't even started this one yet and have 2 more planned!

The socks are great- glad you are going to branch out and do a different leg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> ...


darowil can you translate ASJ I am stumped!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 and others down that way...what is going on? Must have fire bugs out and about. Hope they catch these fire bugs!
> **************copied from KP regular posting.***********
> dunottargirl
> Joined: Oct 29, 11
> ...


Could be firebugs, but they also start naturally- lightening stirkes, etc. Don't know about these ones. But firebugs do love this time of the year. I can see the beuty in a fire so a small part of me can see why they might enjoy the fire thay start. But the biggest part of me can't understand why they would want to cause such devastation. BUt Esperance is well over 2,000 km away from here (1,350 miles). Although yesterday we did have smoke across the city from fires in Victoria- but that would only be about 500 kms at a guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Adult Surprise JAcket (purpleV and London Girl's workshop)



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Adult Surprise JAcket (purpleV and London Girl's workshop)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BSJ I might have got! Have looked briefly at this workshop- but have quite a bit on my plate preparing for my own- still learning how to search stuff online! [was thinking it might be some nursing term for Gwenie's cast!]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My niece who lives near you is hoping for a snow day vacation from school tomorrow ---- if it's just sleet, then her wish probably won't come true.


Southern Gal said:


> well, its midnight here and we got sleet coming down by the wazoo. nasty stuff. didn't want any of i most of all ice. oh well.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely on my list to do.....I'd love it.....and if they'd take a 60+ year old student in wine management, I'd be there in a second.



darowil said:


> You need to come and visit- we have vineyards within a short distance to the North, east and South of us (for some reason not to the West- don't grow well in the sea!). And I don't mean one or two but many. My SIL is a wine buff, works in a winery and is studying Wine Management.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooops - shoul have kept reading. I see where Darowil already answered. I thought I might be the only one up --- it's 3:45 a.m. here --- another can't sleep night....okay back to bed to try again.

I'm thinking - Adult Surprise Jacket - a conversion of the Elizabeth Zimmerman's BSJ - I think the workshop is going on right now.

quote=Lurker 2]


darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> ...


darowil can you translate ASJ I am stumped![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi darowil- I see you are still online! but presumably on KP not KTP!

Happy Birthday dear Gottastch!!!!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone - 4 am here. couldn't sleep . I got my new IMAC
and am trying to get it set up. My other one was 8 years old and so the world has changed since then. Thank heavens I got them to transfer my date, but it is so different that I will be on a learning curve for some time.

I feel like I am in grade 2 - Amazing. 

I haven't had a chance to read the posts. I how everyone is okay - will try to do that later but it might be a bit of a confusing day. 


I am opening Patchwork Cat's workshop on Saturday - she has a beautiful patterned sock pattern that she designed and will be giving to the students. Then walking them through it if needed. It is the last of the series and I think it will be a great one. Anyway, going to see if I can figure out my mail program. Shirley


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday dear Gottastch!!!!
Happy Birthday to you![/quote]

May I add my birthday good wishes, Gottastch. I hope the year brings golden needles and silver yarn.

Lurker, my dear. A few mailings ago, you commented on 'our ancient craft' and that reminded me of the book. 'A history of handknitting' written in 1987 by the Bishop of Leicester (Engand). He was a keen knitter and knitted his bishop's mitre!! I wonder if there are pattern on Ravelry for bishops mitres!! Uuummmm. The publication details are:

Rutt, R. (1987) A history of hand knitting. Batsford, London. ISBN0 7134 51181

The book is an authority on knitting. I suppose it is out of print but the library could perhaps obtain a copy. I'd better get a move-on as I've to collect a grandson from school this afternoon. Lego to follow, I'm sure.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Definitely on my list to do.....I'd love it.....and if they'd take a 60+ year old student in wine management, I'd be there in a second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60+ is a great age to begin to study anything! I'm sure they'd take you with a heart and a half if only life would let us. My oldest PostGrad was about to begin her PhD at the age of 74 and she isn't the oldest one that I've heard about. Knitters = learners for life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks so much for that Valerie I have worked out at last how to request books online from our local library- so will follow that up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely on my list to do.....I'd love it.....and if they'd take a 60+ year old student in wine management, I'd be there in a second.
> ...


Our current government has made it virtually impossible for older students to obtain funding for study especially for post Graduates- bang goes my hopes of doing my thesis.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm certainly intending to have a try at yours said:


> I'm also a slow knitter, Tessa. Wish I were faster since there are so many things I wan't to make!
> JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Marianne...this is what I do with my hooks. The idea came up on KP over a year ago and sure did help me. At walmart or in a pharmacy store look for the stretchy wrap used to circle an injury. Vets use it on animals. It clings to itself. Wrap hook as needed...a few times maybe..cover with the pencil thingie. Thats it. I bought an ergonomic type hook..never use it. So save a little $$$ and try this idea.
> 
> Great idea :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have some of the sports tape, (I am a klutz so always needing it for one injury or another, :roll: ) I will give it a try. I received the clover hooks and they are much more comfortable to hold. But I have 2 sets of regular style hooks (were a gift, a dear friends mom passed away and the craft items were given to those of us that grew up spending time in her home) you can tell which were her favorites, (a bit worn) so that set I will keep as is, but one set was brand new, so will try the tape with those!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I had a movie day Wednesday (yesterday) and that was the first one I watched. I got it through Netflix. The rest of the day was a Disney marathon, :lol: I recently purchased several of the "remastered" so started a collection hopefully for future grands! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Caren I love your "snowglobe" picture. I wish we would have gotten more snow! I wanted a few more snowmen. The little snow we did have wasn't much and didn't last long enough. We did have just barely enough for the kids at school to have a Partial snowman building contest. A tradition I started about 30 yrs ago with the winners receiving an extra recess with me in the snow. I think I love it more than the kids do.
> ...


I love the snow pictures!!!! We mainly get the liquid sunshine lately, but no complaints as we are finally out of the drought! Just not a pretty scene for picture taking
;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just putting the light off for the night as Julian's tired. I'll talk tomorrow, God bless,
> ...


Oh my what a wonderful picture!! Sure brought a smile to my face this morning! Little boys are so special, though of course I may be a bit biased as I only had boys. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ


Oh my goodness... please take good care! It's okay to whine, I'm sure we have plenty of cheese around to make it better :thumbup: Keeping you and DH in prayers for speedy healing! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> DH has always dreamed of living in a vineyard.....
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


There is one for sale in our area.. many good wines are made here in NE Georgia, several wineries, I cannot have them but my friends all rave about them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Boys are so much easier I find. My boys all get along the girls still get into spats over nothing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> You can also use Sculpey to make a custom handle for crochet hooks--I have yet to do this but plan to for the smaller hooks--there are tutorials online for it, but basically, you wrap the clay around the handle as you want it and then bake to harden. Once I'm down below about a G, I find that the hook is hard to handle and hope that will help.
> 
> I also love the colors in the scarf photo you posted!
> 
> I'm still reading up--may catch up soon, I hope.


I bought the metal ones with the bamboo handle. Can't remember the brand name. Bought at various crafts stores but noticed that WalMart doesn't carry them. Makes it easier to hold. Bought the ergonomic set but didn't like them. I am left handed but knit and crochet right handed and am self taught.[/quote]

Hmmm I never thought of Sculpy, we used to "play" with that when Daniel was younger. I'll have to check the internet for ideas I guess. :thumbup: Thank you oh so much. I am so trying to learn this using my right hand as I knit right handed, I am also self taught on the knitting, may have to just go take a class in person so I can better understand how to hold and so on. It appears that the ladies that were to come to visit are having to cancel because of the storm that is due to hit this weekend. Sure can't say as I blame them as they are saying lots of rain for our area and snow further north.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Definitely on my list to do.....I'd love it.....and if they'd take a 60+ year old student in wine management, I'd be there in a second.


Well if you lived over here they would have to take you if you had the necessary qualifications- they can't refuse you only because of your age as that would be age discrimination.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely on my list to do.....I'd love it.....and if they'd take a 60+ year old student in wine management, I'd be there in a second.
> ...


Many state colleges and Universities are offering free enrollment for Seniors, I know GA does and watched the NBC news last night and evidently there are many other states encouraging Seniors to start back to school. When my health issues settle down I hope to take a few classes, mainly literature and history, two of my loves for sure!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gottastch!
Have a fabulous day!
XO


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OHHHH AZ Sticks sorry to hear about you and DH! Haven't had strep throat since we left Chicago 19 years ago but I sure remember getting it every January. Make sure you take your meds and stay inside.
Did you get a lot of snow. I know RT 40 gets white outs. I've been caught in a few.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday gottastch


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I have finally caught up again. I should know better than to take a day away from my computer :roll: 
I did find DA on Netflix and have watched the first two episodes almost ran dinner late as I wanted to move on to the 3rd, LOL.
According to the weatherman we were to wake this morning to storms, rain and high winds. But the sun is out, was 24F when I let the dogs out for their morning exercise. Hopefully it will bypass our area for today, but the map shows that we will have it on us tomorrow and Saturday. Best make plans for the grocery to stock for the weekend. Daniel has hopes of coming to visit YEAH!!!! 
I have a question please, I have knit him a watch cap but it doesn't seem very warm to me, I used Caron yarn it is a worsted weight I think it is a 4??, as I love it's softness and does make wonderfully warm scarfs. Is there a better yarn that is soft but a bit warmer for hats? 
Tomorrow I have to sort out my yarn stash, while I've been ill C has put things anywhere and everywhere. She has been so helpful and wonderfully attentive I cannot complain. But when looking for yarns that I know I have, things are all mixed up again  I have to get it straightened out before D arrives as he is going to move some electronics around for me. My stash bins will have to be moved yet again so with my handy dandy label machine I plan on listing all yarns in each bin!! So tired of purchasing duplicates!!
C is up and about so I am off for a time to sit and have our morning cuppa and solidify our day plans. 
Keeping you all in prayers, those in the path of this coming storm please be safe, stay warm, stay dry!! Those enjoying the summer warmth, stay cool and dry ;-) ;-) 
Know that you are all in my prayers!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gottastch :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your socks are lovely Gwen! they are as bright as mine. I have made 3 pairs since the workshop - they are addicting!

AZ I hope you are feeling better soon-- and I hope the snow in Arizona melts quickly. We were watching the golf yesterday-- and that is something to see in your part of the world. Pontuf, love the pictures. I just heard from one of my Canadian friends from Mesa and she says it is pretty darned chilly and they got some snow, very little . Take care everyone - still working on figuring (or trying to figure out my new mac) things have changed in 8 years! love it though


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, Just a quick msg to warn you all to be careful when purchasing knit pro items through Amazon. (I think I read somewhere that the knit pro site in the USA had been hacked but must admit I didn't take a great deal of notice, after all I am in UK not US)
I have had a phone call from my bank this morning that my credit card had been used for some unusual purchases, They were small amounts, 1 was £10 pounds from O2 which they are going to refund me for and another 2 were from America which were blocked by the bank. The only purchase I have made recently using my credit card was online through Amazon to purchase some Knit pro needle tips so please be careful and stay safe online. My bank is very quick at recognizing unusual purchases so I am very lucky this time.
Hope everyones health is improving, my thoughts and prayers are with those that need them. Take care and stay safe and well Lyn x


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gottastch :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately no cast needed for knitting now; just if lifting/pulling doing heavy stuff.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Chris, Reese looks as if she may have some corgi in her. She is adorable!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


We think it is a good possibility that she has some corgi in her.
One day we were walking in the park and met a woman who said her sister had a dog who looked exactly like Reese and that dog was a corgi/chi mix. We have a corgi in our family who is a very good dog so I know a little about the breed. Have enjoyed the pictures of Lurker's corgi too. And Pontuf's footprints in the snow...what a great photo.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Happy Birthday dear Gottastch!!!!
> Happy Birthday to you!


May I add my birthday good wishes, Gottastch. I hope the year brings golden needles and silver yarn.

Lurker, my dear. A few mailings ago, you commented on 'our ancient craft' and that reminded me of the book. 'A history of handknitting' written in 1987 by the Bishop of Leicester (Engand). He was a keen knitter and knitted his bishop's mitre!! I wonder if there are pattern on Ravelry for bishops mitres!! Uuummmm. The publication details are:

Rutt, R. (1987) A history of hand knitting. Batsford, London. ISBN0 7134 51181

The book is an authority on knitting. I suppose it is out of print but the library could perhaps obtain a copy. I'd better get a move-on as I've to collect a grandson from school this afternoon. Lego to follow, I'm sure.[/quote]

How interesting! Will have to look for a copy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures. Pontuf looks like he/she is having so much fun! Hope the snow won't hurt too many of your plants!



Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


And there are beginning to be many free online options. One I've heard about is Coursera https://www.coursera.org/
Some of the courses are more technical/scientific but there are others of more general interest. One I've heard good things about is on mythology...would love to take that one next fall. Sorry, Lurker, about your thesis. That is disappointing.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi darowil- I see you are still online! but presumably on KP not KTP!
> 
> Happy Birthday dear Gottastch!!!!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you Lurker!!!!!! I'm up for the day and getting ready to go get my hair trimmed by my lovely daughter-in-law, go to lunch with her and then head to my favorite crafting destination (Crafts Direct in St. Cloud, MN) and be home all before the snow moves in tonight - whew!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Happy Birthday dear Gottastch!!!!
> Happy Birthday to you!


May I add my birthday good wishes, Gottastch. I hope the year brings golden needles and silver yarn.

Many thanks Valerie! I'm looking forward to a wonderful day!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gottastch!
> Have a fabulous day!
> XO


Thank you so much, Pontuf!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gottastch!
> Have a fabulous day!
> XO


Ditto :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy birthday gottastch


Thank you very, very much, Darowil!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne, Melyn, ChrisEl...thank you so very much for the birthday wishes...can't believe I am another year older...think we should all change that from marking age to being another year "better." I will write later and let you all know of my escapades of the day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AJS is slowly moving along. Still in the decreasing stage but getting closer. Needed a break from it yesterday which is why I was able to finish the socks. Already have the toe done on a second pair; started it last night. Much more muted colors this time. Using Sockatta yarn and a size 2 needle. I have the book Socks a la Carte 2 Toe UP so I have lots of choices for the leg and cuff. Since I can already do you yours I'm using the toe and foot from your pattern right now.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately no cast needed for knitting now; just if lifting/pulling doing heavy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Gweniepooh :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Gottastch! Hope you have a fantastic day and many,many more!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Marianne, Melyn, ChrisEl...thank you so very much for the birthday wishes...can't believe I am another year older...think we should all change that from marking age to being another year "better." I will write later and let you all know of my escapades of the day


I send wishes for a very special birthday--it sounds like you have a great day planned. However,the original wish was from ptofValerie! My response to her message was not done correctly so it appeared as if I had written all of it. Apologies...I am still figuring out the posting system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well I have finally caught up again. I should know better than to take a day away from my computer :roll:
> I did find DA on Netflix and have watched the first two episodes almost ran dinner late as I wanted to move on to the 3rd, LOL.
> According to the weatherman we were to wake this morning to storms, rain and high winds. But the sun is out, was 24F when I let the dogs out for their morning exercise. Hopefully it will bypass our area for today, but the map shows that we will have it on us tomorrow and Saturday. Best make plans for the grocery to stock for the weekend. Daniel has hopes of coming to visit YEAH!!!!
> I have a question please, I have knit him a watch cap but it doesn't seem very warm to me, I used Caron yarn it is a worsted weight I think it is a 4??, as I love it's softness and does make wonderfully warm scarfs. Is there a better yarn that is soft but a bit warmer for hats?
> ...


It is so good to have you so much more back to normal- I have just had a search in my 'workroom' [?] [boxroom] found some important pieces of my cloth stash that I had misplaced but not the circular needles I was actually hunting for- I may have to duplicate- I want to start Sorlenna's Victorian mitts and Hat as a bit of light relief from my travelling vine work for the workshop- the weather is forecast to be 26C not as hot as it can get but I have promised to be out hunting the paper work Lupe has asked me to do for Fale- rain is not in the forecast, but desperately needed in many parts of the country- always the farmers need what they have not got- but the vintners are predicting a bumper harvest. I do hope you manage to sort out your stash- but NO HEAVY LIFTING, please!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, Just a quick msg to warn you all to be careful when purchasing knit pro items through Amazon. (I think I read somewhere that the knit pro site in the USA had been hacked but must admit I didn't take a great deal of notice, after all I am in UK not US)
> I have had a phone call from my bank this morning that my credit card had been used for some unusual purchases, They were small amounts, 1 was £10 pounds from O2 which they are going to refund me for and another 2 were from America which were blocked by the bank. The only purchase I have made recently using my credit card was online through Amazon to purchase some Knit pro needle tips so please be careful and stay safe online. My bank is very quick at recognizing unusual purchases so I am very lucky this time.
> Hope everyones health is improving, my thoughts and prayers are with those that need them. Take care and stay safe and well Lyn x


Thank goodness you have that good relationship with the bank! it makes one feel so under threat when hacked this way. The one time I was caught was when I had failed to read far enough into the small print- not by a hacker, but the only way around it was to cancel my credit card- because I was unable to trace the company- I had responded to an ad. run with KP. But none the less a real problem because it happened while I was on holiday in Glasgow- had to make toll calls to cancel the card.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that- I think your output with it has been quite fantastic- do you have help in the kitchen?!!!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately no cast needed for knitting now; just if lifting/pulling doing heavy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, Reese looks as if she may have some corgi in her. She is adorable!
> ...


Lurker and Ringo are catching up on the news- it is so endearing how he follows me around- only snag at present is he desperately wants to be friends with the puppy next door, and barks like anything to get the puppy's notice- the pup tends to get tied around a tree, so it is often a forlorn hope. We are working on positive reinforcement to encourage him not to annoy the neighbours too much. I am working on the principle that if it is annoying me- it has to have annoyed them too. Discovered a training system for dogs that helps me think of new ways around the problem
I also thought Reese looked suspiciously corgi like. Although the 'dish' in her snout is so chihuahua!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


It has been rather a disappointment- especially as the govt. has also shifted the goal posts paying the student loan- I am losing money now on repayments- most of the debt, or a very large part of it was the compound interest they were charging- what had been $4000, became $7000 in a two year period, because it was being calculated daily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi darowil- I see you are still online! but presumably on KP not KTP!
> ...


That sounds like a fine plan for your special day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi --- I've been running across some antique books for the Kindle/e-readers. One of them is cro-knit which is a combination of crochet and knitting. I'll have to look for this one also. Thanks for the information. Have fun with the grandkid.



ptofValerie said:


> Happy Birthday dear Gottastch!!!!
> Happy Birthday to you!


May I add my birthday good wishes, Gottastch. I hope the year brings golden needles and silver yarn.

Lurker, my dear. A few mailings ago, you commented on 'our ancient craft' and that reminded me of the book. 'A history of handknitting' written in 1987 by the Bishop of Leicester (Engand). He was a keen knitter and knitted his bishop's mitre!! I wonder if there are pattern on Ravelry for bishops mitres!! Uuummmm. The publication details are:

Rutt, R. (1987) A history of hand knitting. Batsford, London. ISBN0 7134 51181

The book is an authority on knitting. I suppose it is out of print but the library could perhaps obtain a copy. I'd better get a move-on as I've to collect a grandson from school this afternoon. Lego to follow, I'm sure.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I did my MBA after age 50 and always have considered myself a lifelong learner---learning a second or third language is on my list as is playing the piano!


ptofValerie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely on my list to do.....I'd love it.....and if they'd take a 60+ year old student in wine management, I'd be there in a second.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Gottastch. You share the day with my sister. BTW, when searching for a card for her, I was appalled by the selection. So many nasty cards with derogative greetings, bad jokes about getting older, etc. What happened to just a plain, nice happy birthday?

Anyway, enjoy your day.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

A very happy birthday Gottastch and many more to come.
Sorry to hear about various health issues ,hope there is a great improvement soon.
Any sign of Sam yet? just not the same without him.
Take care everyone in the paths of reported storms due in USA
Gwen the socks are great, lovely colours.
Not been on much lately have been trying to walk for at least a couple of hours a day.......but I must say its killing me, had to buy new walking boots too,so that is eating into knitting and KTP time(((((Hugs))))) for those in need of them :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch...Hope your Birthday is a very special day with fun plans. Have a great one dear and tell us all about it. :thumbup: Celebrate in Style and many, many more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checked on Amazon and on eBay --- that book is available --- only quite expensive. I think I'll take a look at my local library.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Gottasch, Happy Birthday, hope you had a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checked on Amazon and on eBay --- that book is available --- only quite expensive. I think I'll take a look at my local library.


The book we are talking about is R Rutt, A History of Hand Knitting, I have located it in our library system and requested it.
Thanks Valerie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ....today, i was in the mood to cook, and yes that is weird for me.........hate to cook, fortunatly the mood passed after i had my soup ready  .


Love it!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gottastch, I gotta wish you a Happy Birthday! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > ....today, i was in the mood to cook, and yes that is weird for me.........hate to cook, fortunatly the mood passed after i had my soup ready  .
> ...


I find it much harder cooking for one, although I have avoided my favourite ramen noodles so far, this time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


These look great! I still haven't been brave enough to try socks yet. I like things like baby clothes that I can finish quickly. Right now I'm making the knitted chicks that you can put a chocolate egg into, and I'll give them to the charity shop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Happy birthday, Gottastch*!

I hope you have a wonderful day and many many more!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AJS is slowly moving along. Still in the decreasing stage but getting closer. Needed a break from it yesterday which is why I was able to finish the socks. Already have the toe done on a second pair; started it last night. Much more muted colors this time. Using Sockatta yarn and a size 2 needle. I have the book Socks a la Carte 2 Toe UP so I have lots of choices for the leg and cuff. Since I can already do you yours I'm using the toe and foot from your pattern right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gottastch!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


My boys get on ok now, but it took 'til they were in their 20's before it happened! They used to fight all the time - and throwing yourself between 2 large teens intent on killing one another is not to be recommended!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.

I wonder if I have to worry about wool moths with things like this?? I would imagine so. Oh dear. There is artwork on the other side of the bowl but I can't imagine what it is. Might have been a water scene or a field with water. I like the sheep though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Thanks for that. Then there is hope when one hangs in there. I must say that my granddaughter needs no help from anyone with self-confidence or standing up to the 2 grandsons.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> 
> I wonder if I have to worry about wool moths with things like this?? I would imagine so. Oh dear. There is artwork on the other side of the bowl but I can't imagine what it is. Might have been a water scene or a field with water. I like the sheep though.


It's lovely and so unusual! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My boys get on ok now, but it took 'til they were in their 20's before it happened! They used to fight all the time - and throwing yourself between 2 large teens intent on killing one another is not to be recommended!!


 The boys would mostly stare each other down, they knew I would step in if needed. If it came to that there was always something to be fixed around the house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> 
> I wonder if I have to worry about wool moths with things like this?? I would imagine so. Oh dear. There is artwork on the other side of the bowl but I can't imagine what it is. Might have been a water scene or a field with water. I like the sheep though.


That is totally amazing, love it. I have not tried felting yet on purpose that is. My children had felted a lot of sweaters trying to be helpful though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh no, that is the worst shock after all that work. At least their hearts were in the right place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The most resent was my favorite very over sized brown sweater. Now it fits me nicely but just isn't the same at all, still my favorite though.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ]
> Absolutely NO heavy lifting done by me!! That I can promise for sure! All my stash is in plastic see through drawers or in small light weight totes. All though I do have one rather large tote full of red heart yarns that I had totally forgotten about. Wonder how his watch cap would be made of that? Just wanted it softer as he wears his hair cut really short. Both my boys inherited my and my Dad's curly wavy hair. Plus all the "cowlicks" that make it very unmanageable especially for men. I have one wonderful picture of Daniel that was taken his sophomore year in college and his hair is extremely long far from his normal short cut. Wild and crazy and terribly beautiful, but common sense reigned and he cut it back before he had to give his solo recitals in Trumpet and voice.
> I do tend to venture off subject.. so sorry. C is about ready to head to the grocery, I am so glad to be able to shop for food items again. She just grabs what she thinks I mean and I end up with all types of brands and such that I would never purchase :thumbdown:
> Sorry got interrupted by a phone call from Ben, just checking in.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a lady who is going to teach us how to knit a nice hat and felt it later on. not sure of the date yet.



NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


My boys were 13 years apart, born on same date Sept 22, so no fighting between them thank goodness! Although now they argue about politics and games and of course computer issues :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


DH had his birthday Wednesday, he was a twin so it was also Pips birthday. And then their sister arrived on their 4th birthday. In a few weeks time we aare having a family birthday as his sister has just turned 50 and his mother has a birthday which is denying is her 90th. so we are jsut saying it is for her birthday without saying she is 90- but most people know anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just spoken with Sam- he is having breakfast and will be online in about half an hour...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> 
> I wonder if I have to worry about wool moths with things like this?? I would imagine so. Oh dear. There is artwork on the other side of the bowl but I can't imagine what it is. Might have been a water scene or a field with water. I like the sheep though.


even your imagination of what it could be shows you are more of an artist than your confidence lets you think you are!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We have a lady who is going to teach us how to knit a nice hat and felt it later on. not sure of the date yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to learn how to do a hat. Was wondering how to do one. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


And this is with a front loader!?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Wow, a lot of birthdays at once. Happy un-90th to his mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spoken with Sam- he is having breakfast and will be online in about half an hour...


Hi Lurker, that is good to know. Thanks for keeping us informed on everything and you are always so gracious with everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Welcome back Sam when you are back on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The bowl is with a front loader, but not sure about Nana Caren? Also, mine was roving not spun and knit. Don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Yes it was. They didn't know I don't wash it in the washer hand wash only for my wool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken with Sam- he is having breakfast and will be online in about half an hour...
> ...


Thank you Angora- I just am me- don't think I am that different from anyone else- Won't be daylight here for another hour now, unlike Christmas time. Autumn is getting so close- I hope to get some seed planted- but won't do very fine seeds because it is so hard keeping them damp enough in the hot dry weather. Then out to the bank to get the paper work I need for Fale!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I was taught to felt with rovings- had not thought about going to the effort of knitting to felt- until KP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I never had felting in mind when I was knitting the items, until lately. My sister has felted a lot of things and I love the look of them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I am lucky, my machine has an excellent cycle for wool, and a so-called hand wash too. It is an NZ designed machine and they know they have to cater for knitters...[/quote]

Mine does too but I am old fashioned when it comes to my wool. There are other items that I use the hand wash cycle for on ovation but find the cloths last longer when hand washed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am lucky, my machine has an excellent cycle for wool, and a so-called hand wash too. It is an NZ designed machine and they know they have to cater for knitters...


I put all my wollens in the machine- on the wool cycle and never had a problem on this. It is a top loading front loader and I have felted in it. But it does have the advantage that it can be stopped and the work checked as it is loaded from the top. It has all the advantages of top loaders as well as easier access and access during the cycle. And it is narrow and takes up less space than any washing machine I have seen.

Well I am now feeling tired so I will head of to bed. May well wake up DH but he has the spare room including th bed covered with other things so my choices are staying up or maybe disturbing him- and as I am almost alseep in the seat disturbing him is my call.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


The socks look great--love bright colors in winter!

Happy birthday, gottastch--and remember, you're only a day older than you were yesterday. :mrgreen:

Marianne, if you're left-handed, why worry about learning to crochet right-handed? I find that it really doesn't make much difference--the only time I have had to reverse anything is when using front or back loops only. Just curious.

We actually got about 2" of snow last night--I was very surprised--it's our first significant precipitation in a very long time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good afternoon everyone - i'm back - finally. the machine is fixed. had some unsavory things going on inside that caused havoc with the operating system. they are all cleared out. one wonders how they get it - i have a top of the line firewall which is always on. guess i will just hope for the best.

i did get a lot of knitting done while waiting for the return of my computer. i started a baby kimino in kelly green - will put a tan stripe in it - think it would look good with tan pants and a white turtle neck this fall. nothing like looking ahead. lol 

i still must find something for a blanket - i'm thinking in blue - i also have a cardigan sweater pattern i would like to knit up. great fun.

heidi is doing well - tired - but then there are five other children vying for her attention. but it all works out somehow. she is thingking "bentley aaryn" right now. i'm not sure about the bentley - the only bently i knew was in college was a jerk - which is being nice. i think if she is going to use a "y" in aaryn she should drop one of the a's to "aryn". not my baby though so i have very little say - lol.

starting to plan my trip to seattle - it will soon be time to start looking for a cheap ticket for late august/early september - two weeks.

my oldest daughter's husband left for san francisco monday for some work related conference - she left today to go out for a week to stay with him. i am baby sitting their dog. a black lab female mix - half the size of hickory. they had their first altercation this morning - not sure what is was about. for the most part they have gotten along. sadie is a nice dog - quite social. they brough her kennel with her and she spends a lot of time in it. i don't lock the door so she can go in and out at will. she likes spending time outdoors even if it is cold. don't know how long i will have her - a couple of weeks i would assume. until heather comes for her i guess.

all the children are back in school - all of them are back in the pink of health - thank goodness. heidi and gary managed to keep from catching anything as did yours truly. i hope that is the last for this year. three cases of strep throat - flu - etc - etc - enough already. lol

i just wanted to check in and let you know all is well - think i am on page 22 - so will return there and start skimming the posts. i doubt if i will post much until i am caught up - hope that is alright.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad you're back, Sam!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kathy! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checked on Amazon and on eBay --- that book is available --- only quite expensive. I think I'll take a look at my local library.


I just put a hold on that book at my library. There were no other holds so I should have it soon. I also put a hold on the book on CD.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Maybe the colleges and Us are short of students..$$$$...comes down to budgets. Message may be to bring back the Seniors to get enrollment up. Many young student are falling out of school ...even at high school level. High schools are specializing on grouping students as to needs. Ones that are lacking in credits or have no interest to finish. Changing times!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Pontuf! We think your beautiful and they would love to be close enough to play.



Pontuf said:


> Puplover. Your pups are just precious and I love your avatar !
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> * Happy birthday, Gottastch*!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and many many more!


This one is the best, "I think" wow, I love your work, the colors are awesome, and the detail is perfect. Thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party chrisel - sorry i am late welcoming you - my computer was down - just on today for the first time. hope you are not lurking anymore and will come back as often as you can. we love new people -- makes the conversation much more interesting. don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Have to go take care of the dog. He is such a sweetie. We are babysitting our son's pug and we just love him so much. He is the best dog ever with our grandchildren. He's a black dog with a lot of grey now and has arthritis just like me, so trouble getting up and down stairs. We make quite a pair together. I would just die if he got loose. The lawn guys have been known to leave our gate open, but it is winter so no worry with that.


I have been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. Have enjoyed all the conversation and sharing but had to respond to this post because it reminded me of our two beloved pugs, now passed on. They are such characters and so sweet. We now have a chihuahua mix--a rescue dog--who was so shy when we got her. It has been very satisfying watching her come out of her shell and become more confident. She has been a comfort and joy, just like all the pets I read about here.[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you're back Sam. I can hardly wait for you to come back to Seattle. We had such a nice time on your last visit. Hopefully this visit will be better.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We had this issue after ordering from Amazon as did my mother. I wonder if it's Amazon's issue? Dreadfully strange for so many people with 3 -4 weeks time to have the same issue after ordering from Amazon.



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, Just a quick msg to warn you all to be careful when purchasing knit pro items through Amazon. (I think I read somewhere that the knit pro site in the USA had been hacked but must admit I didn't take a great deal of notice, after all I am in UK not US)
> I have had a phone call from my bank this morning that my credit card had been used for some unusual purchases, They were small amounts, 1 was £10 pounds from O2 which they are going to refund me for and another 2 were from America which were blocked by the bank. The only purchase I have made recently using my credit card was online through Amazon to purchase some Knit pro needle tips so please be careful and stay safe online. My bank is very quick at recognizing unusual purchases so I am very lucky this time.
> Hope everyones health is improving, my thoughts and prayers are with those that need them. Take care and stay safe and well Lyn x


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> good afternoon everyone - i'm back - finally. the machine is fixed. had some unsavory things going on inside that caused havoc with the operating system. they are all cleared out. one wonders how they get it - i have a top of the line firewall which is always on. guess i will just hope for the best.
> 
> i did get a lot of knitting done while waiting for the return of my computer. i started a baby kimino in kelly green - will put a tan stripe in it - think it would look good with tan pants and a white turtle neck this fall. nothing like looking ahead. lol
> 
> ...


So glad your back, missed you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastitch Happy Birthday!! Hope you have a fun filled day.

Sam glad you are back, always curious how our computers pick up those things. Glad the kids are all well again and that all adults avoided getting it.

Did our grocery shopping originated of waiting for weekend, don't want to have to go out unless absolutely necessary. The temp dropped and wind picked up while we were out, calling for up to five inches of snow tonight for us. Made grilled peanut butter n jelly and chicken noodle soup for lunch. Mom wants a lemon cake just cause so going to make that along with pizza burgers and oven fries for supper. Will help keep house warm.

Everyone stay warm and dry,hugs and prayers for all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to have you back, Sam, we missed you!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, gottastch! I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover. Peanut butter and jelly grilled???? Sounds divine! How come I never heard of it? Do you butter the outside bread and grill like a grilled cheese?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam! Welcome back! We missed you!
Fill us in on all the latest
XO


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you, Sam. Wanted to tell you that I am finishing a pair of mittens which I was able to do because I learned how to do a turn (a knitting turn, of course!) from the windmill dishcloth you posted. 
For some reason this instruction has always seemed daunting, but when I just did it, and stopped worrying about it, it worked! I am coming back to knitting after a long hiatus, and stick mostly to smaller projects, but I'm having fun learning new things and also admiring the beautiful work I see here.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Glad you're back Sam. I can hardly wait for you to come back to Seattle. We had such a nice time on your last visit. Hopefully this visit will be better.


Ditto! But I'm going to have to knit faster if we're planning on another yarn crawl. I still haven't used all of last year's goodies, nor any from the New York stash yet. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> ...


My goodness, that is a lot of snow for your area. At least in my knowledge. It will be nice when it melts since you need the water.

Marianne...So nice to have you visiting again.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It seems that way huh.... better today - Thursday afternoon here. We have been just taking it easy.


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK caught up to page 51!!! Now I need a nap - still snizzling here and cold - I think I will grab my blanket and snuggle up with my knitting at least. I'll be back later guys - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Patches - will do


Patches39 said:


> AZ so sorry to hear you and hubby are not feeling well, please take all of your Meds. And rest.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yes borrow away! Hope all is well with you and yours - we are making progress here. luv-AZ


KatyNora said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK caught up to page 51!!! Now I need a nap - still snizzling here and cold - I think I will grab my blanket and snuggle up with my knitting at least. I'll be back later guys - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna - we are feeling a bit better already. Sounds like your creative juices are flowing!! Have fun - luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes that is how we do it! Just be careful cause the pb and jelly gets hot and tends to run out on your plate. In that case we just scoop it back up with the bread lol



Pontuf said:


> Puplover. Peanut butter and jelly grilled???? Sounds divine! How come I never heard of it? Do you butter the outside bread and grill like a grilled cheese?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome back Sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes that is how we do it! Just be careful cause the pb and jelly gets hot and tends to run out on your plate. In that case we just scoop it back up with the bread lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that does sound good...! I may have to try that one. 

I'm trying to decide on colors for the project--right now thinking either green/gold or purple/gold...maybe blue/gold...the other one's colors are decided by the subject matter, so I will just have to locate the yarn for that one--decisions, decisions. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was almost done catching up and then something happened and i was forced off - just got back on. but now the font is so small i can hardly read it even after trying to make it larger on my set. not sure if it did the same thing on yours or not.

it does seem like all of you have been busy and creative while i was gone - but i am back now and not soon to leave. it has been a very grey ovecast day - very cold. spring is just a month away - hopefully.

sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Think there may have been a blip in connecting to KP because I tried going to next page and it wouldn't let me , eventually it flashed up bad gateway so went out completely and the KP wouldn't load at all, tried bout 5 mins later and everything was fine again. Take care all lyn


thewren said:


> i was almost done catching up and then something happened and i was forced off - just got back on. but now the font is so small i can hardly read it even after trying to make it larger on my set. not sure if it did the same thing on yours or not.
> 
> it does seem like all of you have been busy and creative while i was gone - but i am back now and not soon to leave. it has been a very grey ovecast day - very cold. spring is just a month away - hopefully.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely socks gwen - very colorful.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not a fast knitter tessa - but i still do the larger items that i want - they may take a little longer but they are worth it. i try to have at least one sweater or something like that on the needles at all times. try just one - when it is finished - do another. they will get finished - honest.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Melyn, How is the weather today?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the bad gateway there for a few minutes, too--thought it was my internet since the weather sometimes affects it. I guess the server/host had a blip, but it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > It could be because the Dr. reduced my thyroxine, I'm getting it checked again next week. First time the dose has been altered in 40yrs.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did pontuf like the snow?

sam



Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate- luv-AZ


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I bow to you and your socks Gwen!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> FINALLY finished my socks from Darowil's workshop! whew! That's what happens when I have too many WIPS but I did finish. LOL. Love em; so cozy and warm. Going to do another pair with same toe, foot, heel, but try putting on a different leg/cuff design
> now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> 
> sam


I have a sort of phobia about those--well, about things catching fire, actually. Weird, I know--I know that they are safe, but I can't sleep with one. My feet are always cold--but I now have some nice alpaca socks that help a lot.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> SAM! You're BAAAAACK!!!!! We missed you all week!!! You MUST fill us in on your week! You didn't miss too much. No night owls this week.
> 
> We have snow in the desert!!! Snow in Scottsdale, Carefree and Cave Creek, on the ground and lots on the mountains!!!!!
> 
> AZ Sticks do you have snow??? Heard Flag got 2 feet and they called off school early this morning. Purl2Diva do you have snow in your part of town???


That looks about like what we got- just enough for a photo op!!! Cute Pontuf in the snow..... luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would probably knit it in a wool yarn.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I have a question please, I have knit him a watch cap but it doesn't seem very warm to me, I used Caron yarn it is a worsted weight I think it is a 4??, as I love it's softness and does make wonderfully warm scarfs. Is there a better yarn that is soft but a bit warmer for hats?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ramen noodles - i would starve without them. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> ramen noodles - i would starve without them. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am trying to increase my vegetable intake!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely shirley - the colors are outstanding.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> * Happy birthday, Gottastch*!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and many many more!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I felt too crummy to even be on here last night. but feel like I'm making progress this afternoon. Probably an early night for me again tonight the extra sleep is helping too. luv-AZ


darowil said:


> while it horrid being siock maybe you will be too sick to do much- but well enough to keep up with KP and knit! Hope you recover soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That would be too hot if I used an elctric blanket



thewren said:


> haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> sam
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely daralene - what a talent you have.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> 
> I wonder if I have to worry about wool moths with things like this?? I would imagine so. Oh dear. There is artwork on the other side of the bowl but I can't imagine what it is. Might have been a water scene or a field with water. I like the sheep though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely daralene - what a talent you have.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


And this is the lady who thinks she is not an artist!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Marianne- luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Popping in - I wasn't on yesterday at all - we ended up in the urgent care - I have Strep Throat and DH is about 10 minutes behind me according to the Dr. Antibiotics for both of us for 10 days - It's snowing and cold here - a good day to stay in a be sick--- I'm hoping this is the end of it.... whiney whiney whiney!!!! OK back to page 38 - Monday night and I'll catch up today. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ramen noodles - i would starve without them. lol
> ...


Me too. My Chrissy wants me to go vegetarian with her, not likely to happen. There are too many things with soy in them and I can't have soy.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pontuf- we're getting better bit by bit - not any more snow than you this time - but it is cold!!!!


Pontuf said:


> OHHHH AZ Sticks sorry to hear about you and DH! Haven't had strep throat since we left Chicago 19 years ago but I sure remember getting it every January. Make sure you take your meds and stay inside.
> Did you get a lot of snow. I know RT 40 gets white outs. I've been caught in a few.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Me too. My Chrissy wants me to go vegetarian with her, not likely to happen. There are too many things with soy in them and I can't have soy.[/quote]

Fortunately soy is not an issue for me- although I just indulged in some salmon sushi!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Designer!


Designer1234 said:


> Your socks are lovely Gwen! they are as bright as mine. I have made 3 pairs since the workshop - they are addicting!
> 
> AZ I hope you are feeling better soon-- and I hope the snow in Arizona melts quickly. We were watching the golf yesterday-- and that is something to see in your part of the world. Pontuf, love the pictures. I just heard from one of my Canadian friends from Mesa and she says it is pretty darned chilly and they got some snow, very little . Take care everyone - still working on figuring (or trying to figure out my new mac) things have changed in 8 years! love it though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chris - so glad the windmill dishrag helped - short rows are so much fun - i love doing short rows.

maybe you could post some of your work as you finish it.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Thank you, Sam. Wanted to tell you that I am finishing a pair of mittens which I was able to do because I learned how to do a turn (a knitting turn, of course!) from the windmill dishcloth you posted.
> For some reason this instruction has always seemed daunting, but when I just did it, and stopped worrying about it, it worked! I am coming back to knitting after a long hiatus, and stick mostly to smaller projects, but I'm having fun learning new things and also admiring the beautiful work I see here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we know what the project is sorlenna or are you going to surprise us?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is how we do it! Just be careful cause the pb and jelly gets hot and tends to run out on your plate. In that case we just scoop it back up with the bread lol
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy birthday gottastch!!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and dh lots of healing energy azsticks - it's about time you are both in the pink. summer's coming.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Pontuf- we're getting better bit by bit - not any more snow than you this time - but it is cold!!!!
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gottastch - hope you are having a great happy birthday day -hope it ends with cake and ice cream and lots of candles.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do we know what the project is sorlenna or are you going to surprise us?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It will be either a poncho or a shawl--the idea from when DD and I put our heads together--will have to go look at yarn in person, though. I have two monitors and get different colors on each one, neither of which I'm trusting to be accurate! I think we may end up with one poncho and one shawl and the third idea is going to take a lot more sketching/charting.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, Melyn, ChrisEl...thank you so very much for the birthday wishes...can't believe I am another year older...think we should all change that from marking age to being another year "better." I will write later and let you all know of my escapades of the day
> ...


Och! Never mind the occasional blip in the mailings, Sure we're all friends. Affectionately.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back Sam - glad to hear that all the sickies are wellies!!!! luv-AZ


thewren said:


> good afternoon everyone - i'm back - finally. the machine is fixed. had some unsavory things going on inside that caused havoc with the operating system. they are all cleared out. one wonders how they get it - i have a top of the line firewall which is always on. guess i will just hope for the best.
> 
> i did get a lot of knitting done while waiting for the return of my computer. i started a baby kimino in kelly green - will put a tan stripe in it - think it would look good with tan pants and a white turtle neck this fall. nothing like looking ahead. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

From your mouth Sam!!! We're still thinking about a trip to try out the "new" trailer.....


thewren said:


> sending you and dh lots of healing energy azsticks - it's about time you are both in the pink. summer's coming.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Time for me to start dinner - I will check back in later I'm sure - but if not please all be safe, happy and healthy!!! luv-AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


would be hard to go vegetarian and eat a balanced diet without soy- although I'm sure it could be done with the other beans but soy is the best as it is a complete protien (which means it provides all the essential protein that our bodies can't make).

I wouldn't make a good vegetarina- fruit and vegies ar ethe part of my diet that I like least!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was going to say a quite night- but I guess as i didn't go to bed until 3.30ish much of the posts had already been read.
Good to have you back Sam- as you were eating breakfast when I wen to bed you have done well to catch up already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it has been a slow week without mine host! It is so good to have him back behind the tea pot! [coffee pot]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> would be hard to go vegetarian and eat a balanced diet without soy- although I'm sure it could be done with the other beans but soy is the best as it is a complete protien (which means it provides all the essential protein that our bodies can't make).
> 
> I wouldn't make a good vegetarina- fruit and vegies ar ethe part of my diet that I like least!


I like fruits and veggies but I like meat as well. There are other grains that one can eat instead of soy I use them in place of soy in some receipts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, I hope to meet you ladies while I'm out in the Pacific NW in late June and getting in on a yarn crawl then too!


KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're back Sam. I can hardly wait for you to come back to Seattle. We had such a nice time on your last visit. Hopefully this visit will be better.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great day today - went up to visit my uncle who is a priest at a monastery about an hour away. He's wearing hearing aids now and finds it hard to got to restaurants, etc. where the ambiant noise bothers him. So I made the lunch and we met at one of his friend's house and was able to visit away. The turkey ala-king over home made biscuits and roasted broccoli with parmesan were a big hit. I noticed that I got the recipe in 1980 from a very good friend...I think it's been that long since that dish was popular, but it's still one of my favorites!!

Haven't been getting much knitting done this week with DGS here both Monday and Tuesday and being gone for most of today. We're headed up to Madison, WI to celebrate DGD's first birthday...should be a wonderful weekend.

Good health to all - welcome all the new folks and glad to have you back, Sam. I just put out a homemade apple pie for us all to enjoy - ice cream anyone?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

said host suffered extreme withdrawal pains the whole time.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think it has been a slow week without mine host! It is so good to have him back behind the tea pot! [coffee pot]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

save me a piece - i'm on my way.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good health to all - welcome all the new folks and glad to have you back, Sam. I just put out a homemade apple pie for us all to enjoy - ice cream anyone?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam is back. Yeah!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My youngest DD has done ALL the dishes, sweeping, mopping, vacuuming, helping with laundry, much of the cooking. She has been a real gem. I appreciate her so, so much. DH also has helped with some cooking. I'm doing more of it now but if something is heavy or has to be lifted out of oven, off stove, etc. then one of them does it.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear that- I think your output with it has been quite fantastic- do you have help in the kitchen?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

breathtaking absolutely breathtaking. I would have that one hanging in my living room.



Designer1234 said:


> * Happy birthday, Gottastch*!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and many many more!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

breathtaking absolutely breathtaking. I would have that one hanging in my living room.



Designer1234 said:


> * Happy birthday, Gottastch*!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and many many more!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see nothing has changed you double clicker. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> breathtaking absolutely breathtaking. I would have that one hanging in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, I haven't decided what design for the leg of the sock yet. Their is one I believe it was called Friendship that I'm leaning toward but nothing definite yet.

The socks are great- glad you are going to branch out and do a different leg.[/quote][/quote]

Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely Angora! I want to make some felted bowls...in my bucket list for now. LOL



Angora1 said:


> Here is my felted bowl. It actually felted in a front load washer, which I read on KP it wouldn't do. I also put it in the dryer. I did add one of those dryer balls in with it in the washer and dryer. It is not knit, just roving that the teacher brought from her sheep with felting needles. I haven't done any felting since but it was fun.
> 
> I wonder if I have to worry about wool moths with things like this?? I would imagine so. Oh dear. There is artwork on the other side of the bowl but I can't imagine what it is. Might have been a water scene or a field with water. I like the sheep though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> ...


My sister, the one I have been talking about with her $7,000 doctor bill from the hospital, had an electric blanket catch fire when she was a teenager and still living at home. Fortunately it was caught before any damage was done. Perhaps they are safer now, but needless to say, I haven't bought one since. Possibly she had it under other blankets and it overheated?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I felt too crummy to even be on here last night. but feel like I'm making progress this afternoon. Probably an early night for me again tonight the extra sleep is helping too. luv-AZ
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


Seems like you have already had your share and now this. Feel better soon, but glad you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how lovely daralene - what a talent you have.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam. At least I could tell what the one side was, my little sheep. The other side we will just say is free form. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how lovely daralene - what a talent you have.
> ...


Oh Lurker, thank you. I wish I could draw. If I were closer to you or Designer, I could take lessons.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL you read my mind Sam. So glad to see you back! I actually went to bed earlier (note not early) every night this week it was so quiet on KTP. LOL



thewren said:


> i see nothing has changed you double clicker. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > would be hard to go vegetarian and eat a balanced diet without soy- although I'm sure it could be done with the other beans but soy is the best as it is a complete protien (which means it provides all the essential protein that our bodies can't make).
> ...


I love smoked & flavored tempeh. I must say, we have no problem getting our quota of veggies. Tonight did a stir fry and brown rice. I did so many veggies I thought for sure there would be enough for a week. It is all gone. I made a chinese garlic sauce for them. 8 cloves of garlic and DH is teaching tomorrow. Perhaps he won't catch any colds because everyone will clear a path for him. Peanut butter and apple is a protein. Corn, squash and beans make a protein. DH much prefers tempeh to soy. I like both but since soy is genetically modified we get organic only. Here is the garlic sauce. I doubled it but cut out the sugar and used Braggs Aminos instead of soy sauce. You just might like veggies with this for those who don't already:
Garlic Sauce

By Rhonda Parkinson, About.com Guide
A garlicky sauce is a great way to add extra flavor to stir-fry dishes, particularly seafood dishes. The seasonings for garlic sauce are available in the international food section of many local supermarkets. Yields about 1/2 cup.
Ingredients:

2 tablespoons rice vinegar
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 tablespoon light soy sauce (I used Braggs Aminos)
1 tablespoon dark soy sauce (" " " " )
2 teaspoons Chinese rice wine or dry sherry (used vinegar)
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon chili sauce, or according to taste (Sambaal Oolek is wonderful)
1/4 teaspoon Asian sesame oil (roasted)
1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch (I used flour instead of cornstarch)
1 tablespoon water
1 tablespoon vegetable or peanut oil
3 - 4 medium garlic cloves, finely chopped (4 teaspoons - 1 1/2 tablespoons chopped garlic)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely Angora! I want to make some felted bowls...in my bucket list for now. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did needle felt the bowls first. I even wore it as a hat once before it was felted in the washer. Since the sheep was upside down as a hat I decided to make it stiffer and into a bowl by wet felting it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, I haven't decided what design for the leg of the sock yet. Their is one I believe it was called Friendship that I'm leaning toward but nothing definite yet.
> 
> The socks are great- glad you are going to branch out and do a different leg.


[/quote]

Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.[/quote][/quote]

Band of Friendship- I haven't done that one but it looks good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes that is how we do it! Just be careful cause the pb and jelly gets hot and tends to run out on your plate. In that case we just scoop it back up with the bread lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are soooo good! my next to favorite pb sandwich -- favorite is pb, banana, lettuce and well cooked bacon. mmmmmm

I hope you are feeling better pup lover- thoughts are with you from all of us. how are you doing? Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out the daily digest tomorrow -- talked about Julie and some of the workshops. next one will mention Sam!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I hope to meet you ladies while I'm out in the Pacific NW in late June and getting in on a yarn crawl then too!
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> ...


That would be such great fun, Rookie!! I'll look forward to it, for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


The sauce sounds very good, will have to try it. I have allergies to peanuts and soy. I have agreed to go a few nights a week without meat with Chrissy so she doesn't feel like she is always eating a separate meal from Michael and myself. Michael is not at all sure about going meatless. I will have to look for the tempeh, Chrissy may like it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD found this on Pinterest and sent it to me. For knitters just change crochet to knitting. I hope it will post correctly!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe it worked. It is a little small, but hopefully you can read it!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Luke cracks me up! This is the BEST picture! Makes me smile.

Pontuf

smilequote=KateB]Great to have you back, Sam, we missed you![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish. We lived 10 years in Lincoln park, ....

Pontuf

in


Pup lover said:


> Thanks Pontuf! We think your beautiful and they would love to be close enough to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Clark and Deming...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam glad your computer is fixed, have a good night all. Looking forward to tomorrow. Peace and joy to all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I cannot wait to make this!
These are my favorite flavors and being grilled pushes it to a new level!

Thanks
Pontuf

lover]Yes that is how we do it! Just be careful cause the pb and jelly gets hot and tends to run out on your plate. In that case we just scoop it back up with the bread lol



Pontuf said:


> Puplover. Peanut butter and jelly grilled???? Sounds divine! How come I never heard of it? Do you butter the outside bread and grill like a grilled cheese?


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I m so jealous! A Seattle Crawl with you guys ...

Pontuf



KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're back Sam. I can hardly wait for you to come back to Seattle. We had such a nice time on your last visit. Hopefully this visit will be better.
> ...


 :?:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL



thewren said:


> haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf loves the snow, He has two coats of fur.



thewren said:


> how did pontuf like the snow?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I missed this felted bowl, what page ?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> how lovely daralene - what a talent you have.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


IMHO you have an excellent eye for colour and design. Drawing is a facility that has not necessarily survived childhood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> said host suffered extreme withdrawal pains the whole time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


And to think most of us grew up thinking the modern invention was the television- My mother remembered the crystal radio set as the big new thing in her childhood.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > said host suffered extreme withdrawal pains the whole time.
> ...


Your mom and mine were probably contemporaries, Julie. I can recall Mom telling me how special it was when she had her own radio in her room. By the time DD left home, she had a TV, DVD player, stereo CD player, laptop, desktop, Walkman, cell phone, and Lord knows what else!! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Goodness gracious! And of course this is the generation that likes to set up house with all the other 'mod. cons.' washing machine, drier, fridge, etc.!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Off to bed! Good night, everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Off to bed! Good night, everyone!


Sleep tight!it is not yet 5 pm here!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > It could be because the Dr. reduced my thyroxine, I'm getting it checked again next week. First time the dose has been altered in 40yrs.
> ...


We used to put a hot water bottle in to warm up a bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


That is what I do in winter!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Julie so well put!



Lurker 2 said:


> I think it has been a slow week without mine host! It is so good to have him back behind the tea pot! [coffee pot]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes Julie so well put!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Charlotte and Pontuf. My naughty Ringo is at the backdoor hoping I will relent and let him out to start barking again!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie your pie is Delicious! Thanks for bringing to the table. May I have another piece?
And thanks for the turkey ala king memories...so good, such nice memories, where did those recipes go?

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Great day today - went up to visit my uncle who is a priest at a monastery about an hour away. He's wearing hearing aids now and finds it hard to got to restaurants, etc. where the ambiant noise bothers him. So I made the lunch and we met at one of his friend's house and was able to visit away. The turkey ala-king over home made biscuits and roasted broccoli with parmesan were a big hit. I noticed that I got the recipe in 1980 from a very good friend...I think it's been that long since that dish was popular, but it's still one of my favorites!!
> 
> Haven't been getting much knitting done this week with DGS here both Monday and Tuesday and being gone for most of today. We're headed up to Madison, WI to celebrate DGD's first birthday...should be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Good health to all - welcome all the new folks and glad to have you back, Sam. I just put out a homemade apple pie for us all to enjoy - ice cream anyone?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil (or anyone else on KTP) are you familiar with the Sock a la Carte 2 book? I have a question about how the patterns are written and was hoping you , or someone, could advise me. Here's the question. As you know the book is written as if using DPNS which is fine but also says you can use circular. They use 2 circular and I use 1 circular. Can use dpns but still prefer the circular. 1. I know that if the pattern says N1: 4 sts, N2: 8 sts, and N3: 4 sts that when using circulars I would simply do 8 sts on each needle. HOWEVER... as in one set of directions for a gussett it says RND 1: N1: Knit to 1 st from end, M1L, K1, N2 (instep): Knit and N3: K1, M1R, knit to end. RND 2: knit. Would I do N1 as written then N3 in reverse knitting until next through the next to last stitch and then M1R and then on my second circular needle just knit as the directions are for N2? Then would I knit both needles for Round 2? Any help would be appreciated. I love the toe you taught but would like to get the opportunity to try some other toes also. I hope my question is understandable; not just clear as mud.


darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > No, I haven't decided what design for the leg of the sock yet. Their is one I believe it was called Friendship that I'm leaning toward but nothing definite yet.
> ...


Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.[/quote][/quote]

Band of Friendship- I haven't done that one but it looks good.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My parents sent me off to college with one and I used it for years. Everyone in the dorm had one. Kept us warm in those old drafty rooms. Loved it. Not sure what happened to it but I sure would want another, especially at the foot of our bed. I never heard of any problems with them.

Pontuf

Do you think that Bed Bath & Beyond has them? We have a gift certificate there.



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL
XOXOXO
YOU WERE SOOOOOO MISSED



thewren said:


> said host suffered extreme withdrawal pains the whole time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol



thewren said:


> i see nothing has changed you double clicker. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good nite Pammie.
The night owls are here in case you wake up. Always a conversation ...



pammie1234 said:


> Off to bed! Good night, everyone!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I m so jealous! A Seattle Crawl with you guys ...
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Well come on up! We'd love to go crawling with you Charlotte!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure BB&B does have electric blankets.



Pontuf said:


> My parents sent me off to college with one and I used it for years. Everyone in the dorm had one. Kept us warm in those old drafty rooms. Loved it. Not sure what happened to it but I sure would want another, especially at the foot of our bed. I never heard of any problems with them.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My parents sent me off to college with one and I used it for years. Everyone in the dorm had one. Kept us warm in those old drafty rooms. Loved it. Not sure what happened to it but I sure would want another, especially at the foot of our bed. I never heard of any problems with them.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


I have a heated mattress pad it is wonderful. It has dual controls (thank goodness) as Glenn is always cold and I'm always hot. I d warm the bed up and then turn off when I get in otherwise I would sleep too warm. It is great. Bed,Bath & Beyond does carry them. They also have an automatic shut off after so much time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

[Julie you can't deny his buddy in the backyard...hmmm mm ...what a delima

=Lurker 2]


Pontuf said:


> Yes Julie so well put!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Charlotte and Pontuf. My naughty Ringo is at the backdoor hoping I will relent and let him out to start barking again![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

And 10 pm here Thursday..

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]


pammie1234 said:


> Off to bed! Good night, everyone!


Sleep tight!it is not yet 5 pm here![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Project runway on. Back in an hour! Is anyone else addicted to this show for the last 5 + years????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night all. Am 1/2 way through the heel of my first sock of a second pair of socks. Moving a whole lot faster on this pair than the first pair. Hope finish this first one tomorrow and also do some more work on my ASJ (Adult surprise jacket)

Headed to be now at almost 1:15 A.M. See you folks tomorrow.

Peace, Love, and hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fiddle dee dee! Double post. yawn. Nite!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


For my 18th I got a radio/cassette player and my 21st a clock radio- both of which were new wondeful things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil (or anyone else on KTP) are you familiar with the Sock a la Carte 2 book? I have a question about how the patterns are written and was hoping you , or someone, could advise me. Here's the question. As you know the book is written as if using DPNS which is fine but also says you can use circular. They use 2 circular and I use 1 circular. Can use dpns but still prefer the circular. 1. I know that if the pattern says N1: 4 sts, N2: 8 sts, and N3: 4 sts that when using circulars I would simply do 8 sts on each needle. HOWEVER... as in one set of directions for a gussett it says RND 1: N1: Knit to 1 st from end, M1L, K1, N2 (instep): Knit and N3: K1, M1R, knit to end. RND 2: knit. Would I do N1 as written then N3 in reverse knitting until next through the next to last stitch and then M1R and then on my second circular needle just knit as the directions are for N2? Then would I knit both needles for Round 2? Any help would be appreciated. I love the toe you taught but would like to get the opportunity to try some other toes also. I hope my question is understandable; not just clear as mud.


Gwen I have the book. My next workshop is dealing with adjusting a pattern from dpns to magic loop. But basically you use one needle for the instep/front of leg stitches and the other for the heel/back of leg stitches. You said you were only doing the leg pattern and using the rest of my pattern. Just do this and you don't need to worry about adjusting. Simply work the round as they say- it makes no difference at all how the stitches are spread out. If you do the Band of Friendship it is a 64 sttich epattern and so simply do the pattern as I had it- and if you want to put it on the foot it fits well on the top of the foot- i.e. one needle. Doesn't matter which one at this stage, only when uyou start the heel do you need to watch so that the heel goes on the stst part of the foot. Any of the cuffs shouldn't need any adjusting either.
Some of the patterns have a few extra or less stitches and it really doesn't matter where these are placed, just evenly. PM me if you want any more info for example if you decide to try one of their toes. Probably worth doing another one you don't need to figure out the positioning of needles for- and watch what you are doing so that the dpns instructions start to make sense for magic loop. But you know where to find me!
I must get to work soon on a Dead Fish HAt so I have done one recently and know what I am talking about! But I want to get further with my ASJ as well.

I see you are talking about the third pair- you are working on the second now. As you do the toe of the second sock look at the instructions they give for the toes. But basically whatever toe you use almost all of them require you to do your increases at each end of the needles. Work both sets of stitches as for the one which holds half the stitches and ignore the two small stitch counts.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was almost done catching up and then something happened and i was forced off - just got back on. but now the font is so small i can hardly read it even after trying to make it larger on my set. not sure if it did the same thing on yours or not.
> 
> it does seem like all of you have been busy and creative while i was gone - but i am back now and not soon to leave. it has been a very grey ovecast day - very cold. spring is just a month away - hopefully.
> 
> sam


press ctrl+alt together and scroll mouse wheel forward Sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD found this on Pinterest and sent it to me. For knitters just change crochet to knitting. I hope it will post correctly!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, just saw your new Traveling Vine scarf for your Workshop. It is Divine. One of the most beautiful patterns I have seen. Each one you have made is so special. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora! I don't want to give away too much of what I know about the design, now, before the workshop! I am working on a very fine and narrower scarf in cotton- it is a crochet/knitting cotton 4 ply equivalent, that is also working up beautifully. I am hoping to persuade someone to help me photograph the cowls, in particular in time for the workshop- someone must drop by in a month!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Rookie, purl2diva, agnes, Angora, Gweniepooh, Silverowl, Pammie, Designer, KateB, Sorlenna, Sandy, Pup lover, KathyNora, AZ Sticks, Sam and all: Thank you so much for the birthday wishes!!!!

I had a grand day and even found some deals at Crafts Direct...always a great day when that happens  

I am truly blessed to have you all in my life. Thank you again!!!

Welcome back Sam. Glad your computer issues are fixed!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> DH had his birthday Wednesday, he was a twin so it was also Pips birthday. And then their sister arrived on their 4th birthday. In a few weeks time we aare having a family birthday as his sister has just turned 50 and his mother has a birthday which is denying is her 90th. so we are jsut saying it is for her birthday without saying she is 90- but most people know anyway.


Happy secret number birthday!! My Mom's sister will turn 95 in August. She is only 4'10" but she had so much talent, such an artist, floral design was her passion and her life's work. Until she went blind, she sees shadows and now and then flashes of light. 
There I go again, so sorry... 
I love big joyful birthday parties!! Enjoy the festivities!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Darowil. I can't wait for this next workshop about converting from dpns to circular. That will be most helpful. I'm not worried about doing any of the legs but have been looking at those with needing 64 sts. Thank you again and have a great day!



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil (or anyone else on KTP) are you familiar with the Sock a la Carte 2 book? I have a question about how the patterns are written and was hoping you , or someone, could advise me. Here's the question. As you know the book is written as if using DPNS which is fine but also says you can use circular. They use 2 circular and I use 1 circular. Can use dpns but still prefer the circular. 1. I know that if the pattern says N1: 4 sts, N2: 8 sts, and N3: 4 sts that when using circulars I would simply do 8 sts on each needle. HOWEVER... as in one set of directions for a gussett it says RND 1: N1: Knit to 1 st from end, M1L, K1, N2 (instep): Knit and N3: K1, M1R, knit to end. RND 2: knit. Would I do N1 as written then N3 in reverse knitting until next through the next to last stitch and then M1R and then on my second circular needle just knit as the directions are for N2? Then would I knit both needles for Round 2? Any help would be appreciated. I love the toe you taught but would like to get the opportunity to try some other toes also. I hope my question is understandable; not just clear as mud.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne don't apologize...we LOVE your stories!



Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > DH had his birthday Wednesday, he was a twin so it was also Pips birthday. And then their sister arrived on their 4th birthday. In a few weeks time we aare having a family birthday as his sister has just turned 50 and his mother has a birthday which is denying is her 90th. so we are jsut saying it is for her birthday without saying she is 90- but most people know anyway.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Angora, I'm back to stay (I pray) limited time for now but is better than before!! 
Oh and Sorlenna, I can control the yarn on the skein (ball) easier with my left than I can with my right. I'm sure this is why I am having such a problem. I am going to my LYS early next week to see if someone there can help me figure out what I am doing that makes it so uncomfortable. I'm a goob as C calls me all the time, LOL.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is how we do it! Just be careful cause the pb and jelly gets hot and tends to run out on your plate. In that case we just scoop it back up with the bread lol
> ...


Hi Shirley, I am doing pretty well. Spent most of yesterday either out or cooking and doing dishes. Amazing how fast your muscles lose it! My arms and hands are a little sore today but everything else is good. I made a cake, a double batch of baked oatmeal and diner along with doing dishes and some knitting and my arms and back were pretty sore when I went to bed. The scariest part,to me, permissible thing starts next week. Hopefully I wont be as scared after we talk to the oncologist and know intransigent kind of chemo and how much. The surgery didn't really scare me, this does.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are still in my prayers Pup lover. I know you will do fine though I certainly understand the apprehension.



Pup lover said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> ...


C is the same way, Mom and I both have electric blankets, C just said please don't tell me that you plug them in and I will be able to sleep. She and her late husband had one catch on fire, was a faulty wire in the blanket, brand new also, luckily Don had turned it on to warm the bed C had the dogs out for last trip, Don came back from taking his meds and saw the smoke under the covers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't heard of Craft Direct -- will have to check that out.

Sam - glad you're back....pie is all gone, but I'm making corn starch/shortbread cookies to take up to our son's so I've put a plate of those out for all of us to enjoy...they taste great with coffee and tea!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great day today - went up to visit my uncle who is a priest at a monastery about an hour away. He's wearing hearing aids now and finds it hard to got to restaurants, etc. where the ambiant noise bothers him. So I made the lunch and we met at one of his friend's house and was able to visit away. The turkey ala-king over home made biscuits and roasted broccoli with parmesan were a big hit. I noticed that I got the recipe in 1980 from a very good friend...I think it's been that long since that dish was popular, but it's still one of my favorites!!
> 
> Haven't been getting much knitting done this week with DGS here both Monday and Tuesday and being gone for most of today. We're headed up to Madison, WI to celebrate DGD's first birthday...should be a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Good health to all - welcome all the new folks and glad to have you back, Sam. I just put out a homemade apple pie for us all to enjoy - ice cream anyone?


OH Rookie, please share the recipe!!!!!!!!! We have been talking about Chicken and Turkey a la king here for months, none of the recipes that I find seem to fit the taste that we remember! 
and I'll have my pie plain as I can no longer enjoy any milk or soy products.. :evil: :evil: :evil: mad face sorry


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't heard of Craft Direct -- will have to check that out.
> 
> Sam - glad you're back....pie is all gone, but I'm making corn starch/shortbread cookies to take up to our son's so I've put a plate of those out for all of us to enjoy...they taste great with coffee and tea!


Yum!! Shortbread cookies are one of my favorites, thanks Rookie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, I haven't decided what design for the leg of the sock yet. Their is one I believe it was called Friendship that I'm leaning toward but nothing definite yet.
> 
> The socks are great- glad you are going to branch out and do a different leg.


[/quote]

Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.[/quote][/quote]

Okay Gwenniepoo sock making queen! You and I HAVE to get together now so you can show me the heel part! I have ripped out at least 10 times! written words and even videos are not helping, I want one on one and you my dear friend have the personality to understand my idio-terminology (I hope this is a word but doubt it) see what i mean??? I'm just teasing, but I really would love to get together and maybe you could help me understand what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We got a little bit of snow just enough to cover everything. We also got a little ice, the Windows on the East side of the house are covered so cant see out. Thankfully the wind seems to have blowing. Going to my friends tonight for salmon loaf,fried potatoes and a few hands of cards. Everyone stay safe and warm, you are all important to me and make my days better! Hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Pup Lover, you are in my prayers. Each person is different, but I know many who have done well with chemo. In fact my DIL's mother had very little side-effects and my cousin also. Just take it one step at a time and don't let all the stories scare you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to help you. If you'd like I'll gladly drive up there. Just let me know.



Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > No, I haven't decided what design for the leg of the sock yet. Their is one I believe it was called Friendship that I'm leaning toward but nothing definite yet.
> ...


Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.[/quote][/quote]

Okay Gwenniepoo sock making queen! You and I HAVE to get together now so you can show me the heel part! I have ripped out at least 10 times! written words and even videos are not helping, I want one on one and you my dear friend have the personality to understand my idio-terminology (I hope this is a word but doubt it) see what i mean??? I'm just teasing, but I really would love to get together and maybe you could help me understand what I am doing wrong.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > No, I haven't decided what design for the leg of the sock yet. Their is one I believe it was called Friendship that I'm leaning toward but nothing definite yet.
> ...


Well it makes sense to get to know it well- and work on only one new thing at a time. have you decide which leg yet? I use the legs fairly often- tried all the toes I think and settled on the one I put in the pattern for my stock heel- but it doesn't come from htere (actually I don't think it comes from anywhere I think I took some of a couple and merged them). And worked out my own toe as well- many call for an increase on every row to start with and m1 on top of a m1 is not easy, so tried this way and decided that I prefer the more gradual decrease anyway with a slightly longer top. 
I can adapt patterns, but would love to be able to design my own- but hten again how less knitting time woul dI get then!
I now have 7 rows of the ASJ knitted! Took a long time to get there but see how I go now. mind you I wouldn't have this many done if I went to bed! It is 1.45 am here. But I don't feel like going- but I do fancy a coffee! Maybe go down and make a decaf, real coffee is possibly not a good idea at this time of th emorrning. Well went down and got the decaf coffee.[/quote][/quote]

Okay Gwenniepoo sock making queen! You and I HAVE to get together now so you can show me the heel part! I have ripped out at least 10 times! written words and even videos are not helping, I want one on one and you my dear friend have the personality to understand my idio-terminology (I hope this is a word but doubt it) see what i mean??? I'm just teasing, but I really would love to get together and maybe you could help me understand what I am doing wrong.[/quote]

You both have the possibility of one on one for real. Hope it happens. Marianne, are you doing Darowil's socks?
Marianne, perhaps you saw that I posted that my dear sister had an electric blanket cause a fire too. I would love to have the warmth but figured it was safer to go for a down comforter that we got in Germany.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover...Am amazed at how much you are doing. You are accomplishing more than me. Hope the soreness clears up but suppose that means you are getting stronger already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Angora. Hows the ASJ coming along?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anybody else get phone calls all the time from friends with cell phones? I have one friend whose phone calls me all the time. I had been up most of the night and just fell asleep. Darn, forgot to take the phone off the hook and I was so tired. She can't hear either when I yell her name trying to get her attention to tell her to hang up her phone. The phone must dial the last number it called when in her purse. When I had lunch with her the other day her DH called to say she had called him twice. LOL :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't received many but must confess I'm guilty of having it happen from my phone. In fact, last night I was on my cell phone with tech support and suddenly my phone dialed my granddaughter and then dialed my friend. I don't know how it did it since I had my phone on speaker phone and wasn't even touching it. Very embarrassing. But then again...I'm the double post queen too. LOL



Angora1 said:


> Does anybody else get phone calls all the time from friends with cell phones? I have one friend whose phone calls me all the time. I had been up most of the night and just fell asleep. Darn, forgot to take the phone off the hook and I was so tired. She can't hear either when I yell her name trying to get her attention to tell her to hang up her phone. The phone must dial the last number it called when in her purse. When I had lunch with her the other day her DH called to say she had called him twice. LOL :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't received many but must confess I'm guilty of having it happen from my phone. In fact, last night I was on my cell phone with tech support and suddenly my phone dialed my granddaughter and then dialed my friend. I don't know how it did it since I had my phone on speaker phone and wasn't even touching it. Very embarrassing. But then again...I'm the double post queen too. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is amazing Gwenie. Think you have some special powers going on there. Are you psychic too? Or you have a new phone where you just think of someone and it reads your mind. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

quote]

And to think most of us grew up thinking the modern invention was the television- My mother remembered the crystal radio set as the big new thing in her childhood.[/quote]

I remember my mother telling me about the first time she saw an airplane...it was one of the old ones that landed on a small river near her home! And she lived to see jet planes, a manned landing on the moon and the computer!
She died almost 20 yrs ago and I miss her every day.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Shirley, I am doing pretty well. Spent most of yesterday either out or cooking and doing dishes. Amazing how fast your muscles lose it! My arms and hands are a little sore today but everything else is good. I made a cake, a double batch of baked oatmeal and diner along with doing dishes and some knitting and my arms and back were pretty sore when I went to bed. The scariest part,to me, permissible thing starts next week. Hopefully I wont be as scared after we talk to the oncologist and know intransigent kind of chemo and how much. The surgery didn't really scare me, this does.


Pup lover, keeping you in our prayers here, always. Sounds like you were really busy, don't over do (I'm one to talk I know ;-) but I have learned and you must also know how to pace and achieve what you want to do. Thinking positive thoughts for you, holding you close in my heart and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Hi Shirley, I am doing pretty well. Spent most of yesterday either out or cooking and doing dishes. Amazing how fast your muscles lose it! My arms and hands are a little sore today but everything else is good. I made a cake, a double batch of baked oatmeal and diner along with doing dishes and some knitting and my arms and back were pretty sore when I went to bed. The scariest part,to me, permissible thing starts next week. Hopefully I wont be as scared after we talk to the oncologist and know intransigent kind of chemo and how much. The surgery didn't really scare me, this does.[/quote]

Pup Lover, you are in my prayers. Each person is different, but I know many who have done well with chemo. In fact my DIL's mother had very little side-effects and my cousin also. Just take it one step at a time and don't let all the stories scare you.[/quote]

Pup Lover,
I am also keeping you in my prayers. I'm sure it's natural to be apprehensive about the treatment. I had a friend who had to have it a few years ago and he didn't have any of the side effects you sometime hear about.
Hugs and prayers for you!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> You both have the possibility of one on one for real. Hope it happens. Marianne, are you doing Darowil's socks?
> Marianne, perhaps you saw that I posted that my dear sister had an electric blanket cause a fire too. I would love to have the warmth but figured it was safer to go for a down comforter that we got in Germany.


Oh I'd trade you in a heartbeat for that comforter for sure!! I so miss the one I had in Colorado, unfortunately it was destroyed when Hurricane Ike hit the Gulf Coast a few years ago. I lost a storage room full of our things. My dear sweet husband was the worse loss of all.. miss him so much.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My sons love to tease me and their GM about all the things that have come about in our lifetimes. I remember when television first came to our area, my Dad said it wouldn't last so he would not buy a set. My uncle gave us one for Christmas one year and we were all so excited! In rural Arkansas at my Aunt and Uncle's weekend home they still had the old phones that you had to turn the crank to get an operator to place your call. That was a hoot for sure! It really gives one pause to think about all the things we have now that our parents and grandparents would be in awe of. Power hand tools that do most of the heavy work that they had to do by hand, all the conveniences of maintaining a home and cooking with such wonderful appliances. I just wonder what the children of today will have for them to "remember when" about.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover you are in my heart and prayers. My friend just went through chemo and it went very well. No bad side effects. Please take care of yourself.
XO


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil (or anyone else on KTP) are you familiar with the Sock a la Carte 2 book? I have a question about how the patterns are written and was hoping you , or someone, could advise me. Here's the question. As you know the book is written as if using DPNS which is fine but also says you can use circular. They use 2 circular and I use 1 circular. Can use dpns but still prefer the circular. 1. I know that if the pattern says N1: 4 sts, N2: 8 sts, and N3: 4 sts that when using circulars I would simply do 8 sts on each needle. HOWEVER... as in one set of directions for a gussett it says RND 1: N1: Knit to 1 st from end, M1L, K1, N2 (instep): Knit and N3: K1, M1R, knit to end. RND 2: knit. Would I do N1 as written then N3 in reverse knitting until next through the next to last stitch and then M1R and then on my second circular needle just knit as the directions are for N2? Then would I knit both needles for Round 2? Any help would be appreciated. I love the toe you taught but would like to get the opportunity to try some other toes also. I hope my question is understandable; not just clear as mud.
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


[/quote]

Band of Friendship- I haven't done that one but it looks good.[/quote][/quote]

Gwen- Patchworkcat's sock workshop is opening tomorrow and will start on Monday - have you thought of putting the pattern in her sock into your new socks? She will be giving instructions as you go along. pretty pattern. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam. Hickory seems to have a friend . I wouldn't worry too much. Clarence and Pontuf would have a couple altercations every year usually in the back of the SUV on a road trip and started by Clarence. I think he was just reminding Pontuf that he was the alpha dog and here first, and that Pontuf was only here because he picked him. .

Pontuf



thewren said:


> good afternoon everyone - i'm back - finally. the machine is fixed. had some unsavory things going on inside that caused havoc with the operating system. they are all cleared out. one wonders how they get it - i have a top of the line firewall which is always on. guess i will just hope for the best.
> 
> i did get a lot of knitting done while waiting for the return of my computer. i started a baby kimino in kelly green - will put a tan stripe in it - think it would look good with tan pants and a white turtle neck this fall. nothing like looking ahead. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gwen, will LOVE getting together with you!! I shall cast on another sock, LOL.. I have once again ripped it out and re wound the yarn. And just to clarify, I have been blessed by all the written help and videos that sent or offered help. It is hard for me to write a description of what my problems are, most of the time I can eventually figure it out but I have made a mental block somehow of this darn heel, I have not given up and with Gwen's hands on help I am sure I will be posting a picture or several of finally finished socks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Daniel is coming to visit this weekend, I think he has a date or two lined up with a friend so I will probably have time to be online while he is here. I did finish his watch cap, I hope it fits and that he will wear it, I will post a picture later today. Our other "sister in crime" is taking us to the Art Barn today then out to lunch. I've heard such wonderful things about this shop, they say it is a bead workers heaven, so I may find some interesting things to make more stitch markers with. I guess I should post a picture of the set I just finished making. I tend to give them away before I have a chance to photograph them for my files. :roll: I also hope to finish up a small chest I am making for a friend, he saw one at a craft store and wanted to purchase it, I purposely steered him away from it and now I have all made but the staining and lining the inside. Also have a toy truck and a wooden tool box with tools that I need to get finished for my neighbors son. 
I'm off to get ready for the day. Sending wishes for warmth (cool) days, lots of love and hugs surround each of you my friends and always you are in our prayers here in my home.
Love ya :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the basic recipe with my comments--I've been known to also put in a drop or two of hot sauce or Worchestershire sauce...I'm not a purist when it comes to cooking---I may follow a recipe the first time I make it and thereafter, I make it my own. You can tell by the recipes from my day yesterday: turkey ala-king over homemade biscuits and apple pie. Here you go. And, I'm so sorry about the ice cream...probably couldn't eat cheddar cheese with apple pie either? That combination was big with my Mom---she said her Mom would alway say -- "apple pie without cheese is the same as a hug without a squeeze".

For the biscuit recipe - dice up about 2/3 of the cup of butter and put it in the freezer before cutting it into the flour - I melt the other 1/3 and use it to grease the pan and to brush on top of the dough before baking.



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Great day today - went up to visit my uncle who is a priest at a monastery about an hour away. He's wearing hearing aids now and finds it hard to got to restaurants, etc. where the ambiant noise bothers him. So I made the lunch and we met at one of his friend's house and was able to visit away. The turkey ala-king over home made biscuits and roasted broccoli with parmesan were a big hit. I noticed that I got the recipe in 1980 from a very good friend...I think it's been that long since that dish was popular, but it's still one of my favorites!!
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Puplover, It is a scary time for you. You know we all wish the very best .You have our Prayers. I want you to know personally that I have been and am, thinking about you all the time. This group is a very powerful prayer group, and we are all behind you. 

I hope this little quiet scene gives you happiness and fills you with warmth.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good night --- thinking of you and sending prayers.


Pup lover said:


> We got a little bit of snow just enough to cover everything. We also got a little ice, the Windows on the East side of the house are covered so cant see out. Thankfully the wind seems to have blowing. Going to my friends tonight for salmon loaf,fried potatoes and a few hands of cards. Everyone stay safe and warm, you are all important to me and make my days better! Hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Great day today - went up to visit my uncle who is a priest at a monastery about an hour away. He's wearing hearing aids now and finds it hard to got to restaurants, etc. where the ambiant noise bothers him. So I made the lunch and we met at one of his friend's house and was able to visit away. The turkey ala-king over home made biscuits and roasted broccoli with parmesan were a big hit. I noticed that I got the recipe in 1980 from a very good friend...I think it's been that long since that dish was popular, but it's still one of my favorites!!
> ...


My mom used to make chicken or turkey a la king with peas mixed with the chicken and the sauce was delicious. Did or does anyone use slices of bread with the crusts removed and molded in muffin tins -- baked for a few minutes and the a la king filling it? you brought back a memory of my childhood. I am going to see if I can find her recipe or one that tastes like it.

mmm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My DH used to do that all the time when he had the Android type phones-- it's called pocket dialing or butt dialing - where the phone gets bumped and the last number called gets dialed again. The solution is for the person to return the phone to the "home page" so this doesn't happen. Thankfully, the iPhones are designed where this doesn't happen. My favorite one was when our son was in Las Vegas for a bachelor party and we could hear the swish-swish of his walking and the background noise of the casino!



Angora1 said:


> Does anybody else get phone calls all the time from friends with cell phones? I have one friend whose phone calls me all the time. I had been up most of the night and just fell asleep. Darn, forgot to take the phone off the hook and I was so tired. She can't hear either when I yell her name trying to get her attention to tell her to hang up her phone. The phone must dial the last number it called when in her purse. When I had lunch with her the other day her DH called to say she had called him twice. LOL :roll:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Dearest Pup Lover. Keep your heart up. You are held high in prayer and by some of us who've been through this tough time in our lives. For me, that was 35 years ago and FOR GOODNESS SAKE, don't listen to any scare stories. The love stories we send are much louder!! With great affection.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the idea of doing the bread cup for the turkey ala-king and many times I add peas, carrots, broccoli, artichokes etc. to the dish to make it very hearty!!

I'd love to see your recipe -- the one I use is from a fellow Boy Scout Leader from a Leader Luncheon she had at her house back in 1980---she's still one of my favorite cooks!



Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Puplover, It is a scary time for you. You know we all wish the very best .You have our Prayers. I want you to know personally that I have been and am, thinking about you all the time. This group is a very powerful prayer group, and we are all behind you.
> 
> I hope this little quiet scene gives you happiness and fills you with warmth.


Thank you Shirley. I am soooo in awe of your art work! I have been collecting materials for making some quilts though nothing that would compare with your glorious pictures. Someday youngest DS will move out and I will have room to set up my machine and use it. It's frustrating and hard to have to get everything out and then put it,away just to work on something for 20 or 30 minutes at a time. DH says I should get rid of it cause I don't do it, he doesn't understand the work and time involved to set it up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Thank you ptofValarie. I have not heard any scary stories, it is my own mind and just what Drs say that scares me. I'm really hoping I can take a pill and not have to have iv treatments. That's what scares me soo much. The thought of something being threaded through my jugular vein and stopping above my heart and then all that stuff being injected into there. I need to knit more it keeps my mind off of it! I keep replaying all the positive stories I hear about everyone who has no problems. Knowing you all here are praying for me and here to support me and listen to me whine n cry helps beyond belief.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! I don't want to give away too much of what I know about the design, now, before the workshop! I am working on a very fine and narrower scarf in cotton- it is a crochet/knitting cotton 4 ply equivalent, that is also working up beautifully. I am hoping to persuade someone to help me photograph the cowls, in particular in time for the workshop- someone must drop by in a month!


Julie - I was able to reduce the picture size check out the daily digest today- two of your beautiful scarves are in it. I love the soft one - they are absolutely beautiful! it will be a wonderful workshop.

I was quite pleased as I just got my computer and it is very much more advanced than the old one - now I just have to learn what it will do.It is like driving a new car after an old beater!

*Posting pictures* this might be of interest

- I would still suggest that anyone who is putting pictures on line adjust their camera to low, or pc size rather than medium or large size -

There is a place on all cameras where you can do that. It takes less time to download the picture, and it is much better for sending them on line.

Another idea is to pull large pictures to your desk top and if they are not jpeg- delete what program they are- and type in .jpeg 
at the bottom window of the picture. 
----------------------------------------------------------
Speaking of what our age our parents grew up in.

My dad was born in 1900 - no cars, horse and wagon -- when he died in l985 - they had reached the moon. He was talking to me the night before he passed away, and told me that he has had the most interesting life- and that the world was a different world than when he was a child in Newfoundland- he grew up a cod fisherman's son- and grew up on the boat. A very hard life.

it is even something the same with me. Calgary had a population of 50,000 people and was a "huge city" when I was young when I was going to school - it is well over a million now and where I live - we used to come for picnics - way out of town-

and look at what the world is like now with computers. We can sit at our desks and make friends with people all over the world. We can see their work, we can learn about them we can feel like they are family.

There are nearly l700 users for the workshops alone, and thousands read the other sections every day -

teachers from different places are teaching others and we are all a family on here. Better get off as I am starting to sound maudlin- but it is a wonderful thing if used properly - this internet.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Puplover,

Prayers go with you as you continue your journey towards healing. Stay positive-that's important. Feel free to come here with all your thoughts--you will always have listening, sympathetic ears.

Blessings,

WI Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > You both have the possibility of one on one for real. Hope it happens. Marianne, are you doing Darowil's socks?
> ...


Oh Marianne, how awful. We never get over the loss of someone you love so much. Life goes on, but the love lasts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My sons love to tease me and their GM about all the things that have come about in our lifetimes. I remember when television first came to our area, my Dad said it wouldn't last so he would not buy a set. My uncle gave us one for Christmas one year and we were all so excited! In rural Arkansas at my Aunt and Uncle's weekend home they still had the old phones that you had to turn the crank to get an operator to place your call. That was a hoot for sure! It really gives one pause to think about all the things we have now that our parents and grandparents would be in awe of. Power hand tools that do most of the heavy work that they had to do by hand, all the conveniences of maintaining a home and cooking with such wonderful appliances. I just wonder what the children of today will have for them to "remember when" about.


It is so amazing for sure. The thing that puzzles me is that with all the timesavers, somehow it seems we have less time. Haven't quite figured that one out yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pullover, mounds of healing energy sent your way. Of course you are going to be apprehensive. Be goog to yourself and remember you have your friends at KTP at your back.
Sass/Desert Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH used to do that all the time when he had the Android type phones-- it's called pocket dialing or butt dialing - where the phone gets bumped and the last number called gets dialed again. The solution is for the person to return the phone to the "home page" so this doesn't happen. Thankfully, the iPhones are designed where this doesn't happen. My favorite one was when our son was in Las Vegas for a bachelor party and we could hear the swish-swish of his walking and the background noise of the casino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
One never knows who is listening. That is too hysterical.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Pup Lover, Isn't it wonderful. You have support from all over the world. We will have a group hug and hold your hand the whole while. Just imagine us there with you supporting you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Puplover, know that you have a lot of KTP family praying and sending healing your way, I am honored to be a part of it. Just rest on our prayers and all will be alright. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Lurker, I never wanted you to give anything away. I am remarking on the photographs in the posting Designer made about upcoming workshops.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Puplover,
> 
> Prayers go with you as you continue your journey towards healing. Stay positive-that's important. Feel free to come here with all your thoughts--you will always have listening, sympathetic ears.
> 
> ...


So well said. Here is where you can voice your fears. I think it helps to be able to voice them. Even if we don't have the right answer we will care and be there for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My sons love to tease me and their GM about all the things that have come about in our lifetimes. I remember when television first came to our area, my Dad said it wouldn't last so he would not buy a set. My uncle gave us one for Christmas one year and we were all so excited! In rural Arkansas at my Aunt and Uncle's weekend home they still had the old phones that you had to turn the crank to get an operator to place your call. That was a hoot for sure! It really gives one pause to think about all the things we have now that our parents and grandparents would be in awe of. Power hand tools that do most of the heavy work that they had to do by hand, all the conveniences of maintaining a home and cooking with such wonderful appliances. I just wonder what the children of today will have for them to "remember when" about.


My GM talked about doing her washing in the outside, shared wash-house. (This is about 1930 -40) She would be up really early to light the fire under the boiler and would often work with candles for light. Once she had the boiler going , neighbours would often come down for a 'wee sapple' (a bowl of hot soapy water) and she would spend all day washing, rinsing and putting the washing through the mangle before either hanging it out (if the weather allowed) or hanging it up on the large pullies in the wash house. She only stopped at lunchtime to feed her 4 children when they came home from school for lunch, then back to it again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH used to do that all the time when he had the Android type phones-- it's called pocket dialing or butt dialing - where the phone gets bumped and the last number called gets dialed again. The solution is for the person to return the phone to the "home page" so this doesn't happen. Thankfully, the iPhones are designed where this doesn't happen. My favorite one was when our son was in Las Vegas for a bachelor party and we could hear the swish-swish of his walking and the background noise of the casino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My uncle once mixed up the controls on his camcorder and thought it was on when it was off and vice versa. He ended up with a lot of film of his feet and some lovely marble floors, with some hilarious conversations he didn't realise he was taping!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Does anybody else get phone calls all the time from friends with cell phones? I have one friend whose phone calls me all the time. I had been up most of the night and just fell asleep. Darn, forgot to take the phone off the hook and I was so tired. She can't hear either when I yell her name trying to get her attention to tell her to hang up her phone. The phone must dial the last number it called when in her purse. When I had lunch with her the other day her DH called to say she had called him twice. LOL :roll:


My sons phone used to call me all the time, usually in the middle of the night. Doesn't happen often any more thank goodness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > My DH used to do that all the time when he had the Android type phones-- it's called pocket dialing or butt dialing - where the phone gets bumped and the last number called gets dialed again. The solution is for the person to return the phone to the "home page" so this doesn't happen. Thankfully, the iPhones are designed where this doesn't happen. My favorite one was when our son was in Las Vegas for a bachelor party and we could hear the swish-swish of his walking and the background noise of the casino!
> ...


Oh no. Too funny or perhaps embarrassing. Yes, those lovely floor shots and unaware conversations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody else get phone calls all the time from friends with cell phones? I have one friend whose phone calls me all the time. I had been up most of the night and just fell asleep. Darn, forgot to take the phone off the hook and I was so tired. She can't hear either when I yell her name trying to get her attention to tell her to hang up her phone. The phone must dial the last number it called when in her purse. When I had lunch with her the other day her DH called to say she had called him twice. LOL :roll:
> ...


Now if only those conversations in the background came through clearer. Not nice to be woke up though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?


Yes, it is wonderful. In fact my friend buys this all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > haven't you people heard of electric heating pads or blankets - my cats would kill me if i ever turned off my electric blanket.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh and Sorlenna, I can control the yarn on the skein (ball) easier with my left than I can with my right. I'm sure this is why I am having such a problem. I am going to my LYS early next week to see if someone there can help me figure out what I am doing that makes it so uncomfortable. I'm a goob as C calls me all the time, LOL.


That's interesting--do you also hold the yarn in your left when you knit? I am a thrower with yarn in right hand for knitting--I think that felt better to me since I'd already learned crocheting with my left hand and had always had the yarn in my right. Whatever your method, it all comes out awesome in the end. lol

Last night the dishwasher backed up into the sink, so I have had the (un)pleasure of dealing with a clogged drain (again) this morning. It's still not clear but I needed to get some work done, too. Sigh. These pipes in this house drive me absolutely nuts.

I had hoped to look at yarn this morning instead!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hiya, Its flippin cold and its been trying to snow all day, when I say trying i mean we are getting a few flurries that build up up a bit but never enough to lay thank goodness. I hope thats all it does cos last time we had snow this late in the season it stayed for over a month and was 2/3 feet thick that even the kids got fed up with it, and when I say kids that includes me cos I was a young know it all teen then and the bane of my parents life lol. I had a nice peacfull afternoon/evening planned today because DH was going out and guess what not only did my eldest son and his wife and 2 kids turn up so did 1 of my other GDs and then my sister in law and her husband came so had a very full house, my hubby went out as planned, my son and family left about 3.30 and my sister in law and husband went bout 4.30. Now I have a mountain of washing up to do as I gave the kids all lunch and everyone endless cups of tea lol. Its lovely and peaceful now but too late to play on the knitting machine so will prob finish tidying up then go do some more of the jumper I am knitting while watching a bit of TV. I just noticed that molly my staffie has also left me a mess to clean up in the sitting room, she has pulled more threads out of the rope thing we bought her to play with, at least it was a rope thing with knots at each end now it just looks like a lump of yarn vomit with bits spread all over lol, never mind looks like a new 1 is very near, she has had this 1 since christmas so it has lasted a bit longer than usual lol. Have you been busy lately or have you been out and about, I can't remember if you are in your winter or summer season, sorry I'm gettin old and the memories not so good lol. I was hoping to start getting my garden ready for spring but its still too cold but I have seen some signs of life from my bulbs and shrubs, just need it to warm up a bit more. take care lyn xx
woops didnt mean to write a book, got carried away lol


NanaCaren said:


> Hello Melyn, How is the weather today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Sorlenna, I can control the yarn on the skein (ball) easier with my left than I can with my right. I'm sure this is why I am having such a problem. I am going to my LYS early next week to see if someone there can help me figure out what I am doing that makes it so uncomfortable. I'm a goob as C calls me all the time, LOL.
> ...


Blocked drains are no fun at all- I used to have a big rubber plunger but it vanished long ago- had to use boiling water last year when I managed to block the sink with the fat from cooking some mutton for Fale...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?


Have not tried shea butter by it's self, but have mixed it with olive oil. Chrissy uses olive oil all the time on her legs after she shaves.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?


I make a solid lotion bar using the Michael's flower soap molds...5 flower bars per sheet. The amounts below fill up the flower molds. I did find out that you need to let the mixture cool a bit before pouring. I melted my first mold (eeek):

140 grams beeswax
140 grams coconut oil
140 grams cocoa butter
140 grams sweet almond oil
Touch of Vitamin E oil
Few drops of essential oil (your choice...I like lavender)

I put a glass measuring cup on top of my kitchen scale, set it to measure in grams, zero out my scale and then add the first 4 ingredients to my glass measuring cup. I microwave it in 30 second intervals, until everything is melted. When I see that everything is melted, I leave it in the microwave for a while to cool down some. When I take it out of the microwave, I add in the Vitamin E oil and the essential oil...stir and then pour into the molds. I just leave it on the counter and it doesn't take long to become hard.

I swear by this...use it all winter long on my feet, knees, elbows, arms/hands, even my face (before going out to shovel). I love it. You can tweek this to fit your needs but this is the recipe I found for free on the internet and I've been using it for two years now and give it as gifts with very good comments from the recipients. Good luck!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover, we are all with you on your journey. The fear of the unknown is always worse, I think. Maybe it won't be as bad as you think. Just remember to talk to us - we are here


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[----------------------------------------------------------
Speaking of what our age our parents grew up in.

My dad was born in 1900 - no cars, horse and wagon -- when he died in l985 - they had reached the moon. He was talking to me the night before he passed away, and told me that he has had the most interesting life- and that the world was a different world than when he was a child in Newfoundland- he grew up a cod fisherman's son- and grew up on the boat. A very hard life.

it is even something the same with me. Calgary had a population of 50,000 people and was a "huge city" when I was young when I was going to school - it is well over a million now and where I live - we used to come for picnics - way out of town-

and look at what the world is like now with computers. We can sit at our desks and make friends with people all over the world. We can see their work, we can learn about them we can feel like they are family.

There are nearly l700 users for the workshops alone, and thousands read the other sections every day -

teachers from different places are teaching others and we are all a family on here. Better get off as I am starting to sound maudlin- but it is a wonderful thing if used properly - this internet.[/quote]

It's amazing to me the things that I've seen develop in just my life time!! I grew up in the country and I was the first patient our family dr. gave the brand new SULFA drug to when I was about 4 yrs old. I remember the first time I heard a jet break the sound barrier...When I was a child, we had one of those wall phones that you used the 'crank' to call a neighbor or the operator..Wonderful party lines! You always knew what your neighbors were up to because if you picked up the phone, they would be talking! Our oil lamps were always 'primed and ready' because the rural electricity was hit and miss at the time. Cars with no air conditioning, no power steering, no automatic transmissions...you learned with a clutch and early on NOT to strip those gears!! And driving 12 miles to 'town' every Sat. to see a movie. We didn't have a tv. and when one person in the neighborhood did get one, the living room was always full of neighbors watching it! 
I thank God every day for inside plumbing, air conditioning and reliable electricity!
Am I aging myself or what?!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It has been cold here too. We are getting the snow though I wish it was just trying to snow. Poor Michael has plowed more in the last week then he cares too. He does good for only being fourteen. Your house sounds like mine, every time I plan on the teens being gone everyone else shows up. My Luna tears her rope toys apart all the time. There are times she forgets the yarn balls are mine and not hers. We are in our winter. Jamie assures me spring is on it's way, not soon enough. Thought I'd have a relaxing day knitting but have three of the grandsons here until this evening. I hope it warms up for you. Hugs Caren



melyn said:


> Hiya, Its flippin cold and its been trying to snow all day, when I say trying i mean we are getting a few flurries that build up up a bit but never enough to lay thank goodness. I hope thats all it does cos last time we had snow this late in the season it stayed for over a month and was 2/3 feet thick that even the kids got fed up with it, and when I say kids that includes me cos I was a young know it all teen then and the bane of my parents life lol. I had a nice peacfull afternoon/evening planned today because DH was going out and guess what not only did my eldest son and his wife and 2 kids turn up so did 1 of my other GDs and then my sister in law and her husband came so had a very full house, my hubby went out as planned, my son and family left about 3.30 and my sister in law and husband went bout 4.30. Now I have a mountain of washing up to do as I gave the kids all lunch and everyone endless cups of tea lol. Its lovely and peaceful now but too late to play on the knitting machine so will prob finish tidying up then go do some more of the jumper I am knitting while watching a bit of TV. I just noticed that molly my staffie has also left me a mess to clean up in the sitting room, she has pulled more threads out of the rope thing we bought her to play with, at least it was a rope thing with knots at each end now it just looks like a lump of yarn vomit with bits spread all over lol, never mind looks like a new 1 is very near, she has had this 1 since christmas so it has lasted a bit longer than usual lol. Have you been busy lately or have you been out and about, I can't remember if you are in your winter or summer season, sorry I'm gettin old and the memories not so good lol. I was hoping to start getting my garden ready for spring but its still too cold but I have seen some signs of life from my bulbs and shrubs, just need it to warm up a bit more. take care lyn xx
> woops didnt mean to write a book, got carried away lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
Pup Lover, Isn't it wonderful. You have support from all over the world. We will have a group hug and hold your hand the whole while. Just imagine us there with you supporting you.[/quote]

Pup Lover, in the words of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory, 'We got your back, Jack'!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

And from Uncle Si from Duck Dynasty, "That's a fact, Jack!" ")


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Pup lover, we are all with you on your journey. The fear of the unknown is always worse, I think. Maybe it won't be as bad as you think. Just remember to talk to us - we are here


Yup, yup, yup! We are all pulling for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great --- would you ask your friend for any suggestions of stuff to use? I think this could be a fun new hobby!!


Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to try this --- I have some candy molds - wouldthey work the same--I could make some fun guest lotion bars?!



gottastch said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What amazes me is that all of these things we'e so used to haven't really been around all that long....my DH's hobby car is 1967 (H.S. graduation years) red convertible. He bought his first ever car in 1970 and it as 1967 Chevy. His car has crank windows, no air conditioning, no power steering or brakes and was the first year that seat belts (lap only like in the airplanes) were required in the front seat only.

I remember dirt (and or cement) basements, wood & coal stoves, coal furnaces, wringer wash machines, hand cranked meat grinders. And on electronic tech side: portable radios, boom boxes, VHS & Beta recorders, walkman's, and the first car and portable (huge) phones. I can only marvel at what might be accomplished in our kids' lifetimes! And I, too, wonder how come I don't have any of that extra time that these devices are supposed to create.


jknappva said:


> [-- --------------------------------------------------------
> Speaking of what our age our parents grew up in.
> 
> My dad was born in 1900 - no cars, horse and wagon -- when he died in l985 - they had reached the moon. He was talking to me the night before he passed away, and told me that he has had the most interesting life- and that the world was a different world than when he was a child in Newfoundland- he grew up a cod fisherman's son- and grew up on the boat. A very hard life.
> ...


It's amazing to me the things that I've seen develop in just my life time!! I grew up in the country and I was the first patient our family dr. gave the brand new SULFA drug to when I was about 4 yrs old. I remember the first time I heard a jet break the sound barrier...When I was a child, we had one of those wall phones that you used the 'crank' to call a neighbor or the operator..Wonderful party lines! You always knew what your neighbors were up to because if you picked up the phone, they would be talking! Our oil lamps were always 'primed and ready' because the rural electricity was hit and miss at the time. Cars with no air conditioning, no power steering, no automatic transmissions...you learned with a clutch and early on NOT to strip those gears!! And driving 12 miles to 'town' every Sat. to see a movie. We didn't have a tv. and when one person in the neighborhood did get one, the living room was always full of neighbors watching it! 
I thank God every day for inside plumbing, air conditioning and reliable electricity!
Am I aging myself or what?!
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I, too, wonder how come I don't have any of that extra time that these devices are supposed to create.


Funny--I read an article not long ago that said housework still takes as long as it always has. I can send a letter around the world in seconds, but I still have to drag out the mop to do the kitchen floor!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover, we are all with you on your journey. The fear of the unknown is always worse, I think. Maybe it won't be as bad as you think. Just remember to talk to us - we are here
> ...


Adding my name to the list of well wishers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so true and laundry doesn't fold itself!! 


Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > And I, too, wonder how come I don't have any of that extra time that these devices are supposed to create.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to make body butters, lip balms, bath salts, body scrubs, and of course soaps like this all the time. Sold them wholesale to 3 different businesses in town for awhile but health issues kept me from being able to continue; couldn't make the deliveries. Even had my students one year make soap and lip balm and then write about the process. The things you can make are so nice.

We didn't buy any of those products for ourselves for close to 10 years.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's great --- would you ask your friend for any suggestions of stuff to use? I think this could be a fun new hobby!!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Which is evident if you walk in my bedroom. I hate to fold laundry. LOL If I ever won the lottery I'd pay for someone just to do that chore. LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> That's so true and laundry doesn't fold itself!!
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I'm here too! My love and prayers are with you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just changed my avatar. That's Maya and me hiking in the hills behind college. We do that in late fall through early Spring. Otherwise it's too hot and the rattlers are out. Going to take Maya and Ladybug, my minpin to a snake aversion class next month.
Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya ccarries our water and snacks.
joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great --- would you ask your friend for any suggestions of stuff to use? I think this could be a fun new hobby!!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


She just uses it the way it comes. I'll have to tell her about mixing it with other essential oils.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Project runway on. Back in an hour! Is anyone else addicted to this show for the last 5 + years????


love, love this show. seems i can't make my mind up this yr about who really blows me away.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all sooo much for your support, prayers and love! It's a wonderful feeling knowing you all have my back , I hope you all know I have yours also!! I have purring in my ear at the moment, Aimee is on the top of my chair. She and Daisy like to make everyone think they don't like each other (she will chase Daisy and hiss and swat at her and Daisy will back up) however I did get a picture of them sharing the foot stool the other day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I just wiped out my paypal account ordering yarn for this project...of course I didn't have anything in the stash that would work...yikes! 

I have made the lotion bars, too--they're great.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Our other cat Aimee


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I remember my granny using a wringer washer and the party line at my great aunts. Until the mid 80s we only had to dial 5 numbers for local numbers instead of all 7. Now we have to dial the 1 and the area code even for local numbers. 

I love BBT! Howard is a scream and I love Sheldon.

Sassafrass love the new avatar. Is snake aversion training so they are aware and steer you away? I sure hope so.

Need to clean bathrooms youngest DS is cleaning kitchen and vacuuming then I can read or knit. Back later! Has anyone heard from 5? Hope that she and her folks are all okay!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Need to clean bathrooms youngest DS is cleaning kitchen and vacuuming then I can read or knit. Back later! Has anyone heard from 5? Hope that she and her folks are all okay!


I believe she has house guests and noted last week that she might be away for a few from here. I do hope the visit is going well!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty!



Designer1234 said:


> Puplover, It is a scary time for you. You know we all wish the very best .You have our Prayers. I want you to know personally that I have been and am, thinking about you all the time. This group is a very powerful prayer group, and we are all behind you.
> 
> I hope this little quiet scene gives you happiness and fills you with warmth.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sass I would love to hear about the snake aversion class. Here, they take your dog to a rattler and then shock the dog. DH would never allow that!

Pontuf did come face to face with a rattler a couple years ago, on our patio and he was coiled but never stuck. It was by the grace of God that Pontuf never got bit. And I am soooo careful about the wildlife!

pontuf



sassafras123 said:


> Just changed my avatar. That's Maya and me hiking in the hills behind college. We do that in late fall through early Spring. Otherwise it's too hot and the rattlers are out. Going to take Maya and Ladybug, my minpin to a snake aversion class next month.
> Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So sweet!



Pup lover said:


> Our other cat Aimee


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Need to clean bathrooms youngest DS is cleaning kitchen and vacuuming then I can read or knit. Back later! Has anyone heard from 5? Hope that she and her folks are all okay!
> ...


I remember her saying that now that you reminded me, thanks Sorlenna.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Don't like the sound of that class. Wouldn't like them to bitten either. Don't know what I would do if they lived so close to us.



Pontuf said:


> Sass I would love to hear about the snake aversion class. Here, they take your dog to a rattler and then shock the dog. DH would never allow that!
> 
> Pontuf did come face to face with a rattler a couple years ago, on our patio and he was coiled but never stuck. It was by the grace of God that Pontuf never got bit. And I am soooo careful about the wildlife!
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?


Yes, but you don't need to add olive oil, makes to thick and oily. Shea butter in it self is good. Add other things like you did and you have the perfect dry skin cream. I make my own , and it works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aimee looks so much like Alfred Kitty! So cute. Alfred nibbles me awake almost every morning.



Pup lover said:


> Our other cat Aimee


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello again everybody! I know this is not what you had been hoping for, but Sam's computer woes are not over, and he asked me if I could start the new KTP for him
My laptop is not playing ball, and refuses to copy the URL so if I make a mistake, please let me know and we will see if we can figure it out.
<www.knittingparadise.com/t-148756-1.html#284819>

alternatively it is listed under my topics as Knitting Tea Party, 22nd February 2013

And in general Chit Chat- Newest Topics


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I found it here (the link wasn't active on my page, so I hope this one works):

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-148756-1.html#284819


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found it here (the link wasn't active on my page, so I hope this one works):
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-148756-1.html#284819


thanks for that Sorlenna! that http is rather vital!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> [----------------------------------------------------------
> Speaking of what our age our parents grew up in.
> 
> My dad was born in 1900 - no cars, horse and wagon -- when he died in l985 - they had reached the moon. He was talking to me the night before he passed away, and told me that he has had the most interesting life- and that the world was a different world than when he was a child in Newfoundland- he grew up a cod fisherman's son- and grew up on the boat. A very hard life.
> ...


It's amazing to me the things that I've seen develop in just my life time!! I grew up in the country and I was the first patient our family dr. gave the brand new SULFA drug to when I was about 4 yrs old. I remember the first time I heard a jet break the sound barrier...When I was a child, we had one of those wall phones that you used the 'crank' to call a neighbor or the operator..Wonderful party lines! You always knew what your neighbors were up to because if you picked up the phone, they would be talking! Our oil lamps were always 'primed and ready' because the rural electricity was hit and miss at the time. Cars with no air conditioning, no power steering, no automatic transmissions...you learned with a clutch and early on NOT to strip those gears!! And driving 12 miles to 'town' every Sat. to see a movie. We didn't have a tv. and when one person in the neighborhood did get one, the living room was always full of neighbors watching it! 
I thank God every day for inside plumbing, air conditioning and reliable electricity!
Am I aging myself or what?!
JuneK[/quote]

We had food rationing here for quite a few years after World War II. I remember the first time I saw toothpaste as, until then, we used a soild paste called dentifrice. When I was very young, my father pointed out a Spitfire flying overhead and he asked me to take look closely as I would understand how important the aeorplane was when I was older. My memory of the day that sweets came off rationing is of eating two tubes of Polo Mints and then being sick beyond my wildest dreams. I still can't eat Polos. On that day, a photograph of my late husband and his two brothers, smiling beside big sweet jars was on the front page of the Belfast Telegraph. I am so grateful for inside plumbing, a bathroom and central heating.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

It is to teach them not to go near snakes. I figure if they back up and act strange.....snake. Stepped on one once. Over 4th of july. I screamed RATTLER, it was full out lying in the sun and I thought it was a rope. DH said "Where's the dog". So I beat him on his chest and said I just stepped on a rattler hold me. Ranger killed it and we cooked it on a plank and I ate some just to tell the kids I ate a rattler it didn't eat me!
Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pontuf, afraid that's what they do, electric shock. I'm not super happy about it but figure it's better than being bitten.
Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Angora. Hows the ASJ coming along?


I'm not Angora buyt i am doing my first frogging on mine (well tinking actually)- I forgot the last decrease- almost went over one and realised I didn't remember doing the last one- thought of fudging but decided that as it was only the one section I would do it correctly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't received many but must confess I'm guilty of having it happen from my phone. In fact, last night I was on my cell phone with tech support and suddenly my phone dialed my granddaughter and then dialed my friend. I don't know how it did it since I had my phone on speaker phone and wasn't even touching it. Very embarrassing. But then again...I'm the double post queen too. LOL


And did you get any support as to how stop it doing that?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our other cat Aimee


Oh, how self-satisfied she looks!! LOL! Love our cats.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which is evident if you walk in my bedroom. I hate to fold laundry. LOL If I ever won the lottery I'd pay for someone just to do that chore. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't mind the folding - But I do it as I take it off the line almost as easy as throwing it straight in the basket. And usuually take it up and put it straight away. Don't use a dryer.
It is the ironing I hate and avoid. That sits around the loung and is likey to be put someone when visitors come and then I don't remember where!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya ccarries our water and snacks.
> joy


Now that sounds a good way to do it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I remember my granny using a wringer washer and the party line at my great aunts. Until the mid 80s we only had to dial 5 numbers for local numbers instead of all 7. Now we have to dial the 1 and the area code even for local numbers.
> 
> I love BBT! Howard is a scream and I love Sheldon.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I just wiped out my paypal account ordering yarn for this project...of course I didn't have anything in the stash that would work...yikes!
> 
> I have made the lotion bars, too--they're great.


Why is that no matter how big our stash we almost always don't have the right yarn for a project?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:



> My memory of the day that sweets came off rationing is of eating two tubes of Polo Mints and then being sick beyond my wildest dreams. I still can't eat Polos. On that day, a photograph of my late husband and his two brothers, smiling beside big sweet jars was on the front page of the Belfast Telegraph. I am so grateful for inside plumbing, a bathroom and central heating.


I have some of them sitting int he drwer nest to me. When DD was in London last year she bought some back for me as she remebered how I loved them over htere (not that I remembered that!)- guess what the first solid into my mouth today was after this post? Maybe should go and have something a little better


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

I may be older than you (who knows), but I didn't use a wringer washer. However, I did hang clothes out to dry on the line...still do when the weather and time permit. My frontloading washer gets clothes close to dry, so I can hang them up in the kitchen and wear them in a few hours (or overnight). lOVE THE FRESH SMELL OF HUNG-OUTSIDE CLOTHES.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

hoping I can take a pill and not have to have iv treatments. That's what scares me soo much. The thought of something being threaded through my jugular vein and stopping above my heart and then all that stuff being injected into there. I need to knit more it keeps my mind off of it! I keep replaying all the positive stories I hear about everyone who has no problems. Knowing you all here are praying for me and here to support me and listen to me whine n cry helps beyond belief.[/quote]

Dawn--I did that with the first round. A port was inserted in my chest just below the collar bone and the catheter inserted through that vessel which crosses over just under the bone. No problems and no discomfort. I wore the port (or medi-port) for about 1 1/2 years after finishing the chemo and then it was removed in an outpatient procedure. The combination of cancer-fighting drugs was red like Kool Aid and within a half hour of starting I would have to empty my bladder and the flow was as red as the input!! LOL

What's the line from the oldies hit. . . ''I will survive!!!!''

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pair two finished! I got interrupted when DH wanted a hat. I finally finished these and wanted to show them off. Cows in the pasture, a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Pair two finished! I got interrupted when DH wanted a hat. I finally finished these and wanted to show them off. Cows in the pasture, a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.


That is such a super pattern! And beautiful work!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Pup Lover...I PM'd you this evening. Just remember...we are all different. If you think there is something going on that is too much ....drop me a line. Better try us to whine on than keep it to yourself. Thats sorta a pun on lean on. Drs are required to say everything and anything...cya. You know...law suits.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

that string thingie for the dog is kinda dangerous. Friend of mine told me she knows of a dog that the vet dr did surgery on dog to remove strings because they would not pass. Yikes..Probably better to get rid of it at this stage.



melyn said:


> Hiya, Its flippin cold and its been trying to snow all day, when I say trying i mean we are getting a few flurries that build up up a bit but never enough to lay thank goodness. I hope thats all it does cos last time we had snow this late in the season it stayed for over a month and was 2/3 feet thick that even the kids got fed up with it, and when I say kids that includes me cos I was a young know it all teen then and the bane of my parents life lol. I had a nice peacfull afternoon/evening planned today because DH was going out and guess what not only did my eldest son and his wife and 2 kids turn up so did 1 of my other GDs and then my sister in law and her husband came so had a very full house, my hubby went out as planned, my son and family left about 3.30 and my sister in law and husband went bout 4.30. Now I have a mountain of washing up to do as I gave the kids all lunch and everyone endless cups of tea lol. Its lovely and peaceful now but too late to play on the knitting machine so will prob finish tidying up then go do some more of the jumper I am knitting while watching a bit of TV. I just noticed that molly my staffie has also left me a mess to clean up in the sitting room, she has pulled more threads out of the rope thing we bought her to play with, at least it was a rope thing with knots at each end now it just looks like a lump of yarn vomit with bits spread all over lol, never mind looks like a new 1 is very near, she has had this 1 since christmas so it has lasted a bit longer than usual lol. Have you been busy lately or have you been out and about, I can't remember if you are in your winter or summer season, sorry I'm gettin old and the memories not so good lol. I was hoping to start getting my garden ready for spring but its still too cold but I have seen some signs of life from my bulbs and shrubs, just need it to warm up a bit more. take care lyn xx
> woops didnt mean to write a book, got carried away lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [----------------------------------------------------------
> Speaking of what our age our parents grew up in.
> 
> My dad was born in 1900 - no cars, horse and wagon -- when he died in l985 - they had reached the moon. He was talking to me the night before he passed away, and told me that he has had the most interesting life- and that the world was a different world than when he was a child in Newfoundland- he grew up a cod fisherman's son- and grew up on the boat. A very hard life.
> ...


It's amazing to me the things that I've seen develop in just my life time!! I grew up in the country and I was the first patient our family dr. gave the brand new SULFA drug to when I was about 4 yrs old. I remember the first time I heard a jet break the sound barrier...When I was a child, we had one of those wall phones that you used the 'crank' to call a neighbor or the operator..Wonderful party lines! You always knew what your neighbors were up to because if you picked up the phone, they would be talking! Our oil lamps were always 'primed and ready' because the rural electricity was hit and miss at the time. Cars with no air conditioning, no power steering, no automatic transmissions...you learned with a clutch and early on NOT to strip those gears!! And driving 12 miles to 'town' every Sat. to see a movie. We didn't have a tv. and when one person in the neighborhood did get one, the living room was always full of neighbors watching it! 
I thank God every day for inside plumbing, air conditioning and reliable electricity!
Am I aging myself or what?!
JuneK[/quote]

cars with no air conditioning....father said we did!!! just open the windows!!.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [----------------------------------------------------------
> Speaking of what our age our parents grew up in.
> 
> My dad was born in 1900 - no cars, horse and wagon -- when he died in l985 - they had reached the moon. He was talking to me the night before he passed away, and told me that he has had the most interesting life- and that the world was a different world than when he was a child in Newfoundland- he grew up a cod fisherman's son- and grew up on the boat. A very hard life.
> ...


It's amazing to me the things that I've seen develop in just my life time!! I grew up in the country and I was the first patient our family dr. gave the brand new SULFA drug to when I was about 4 yrs old. I remember the first time I heard a jet break the sound barrier...When I was a child, we had one of those wall phones that you used the 'crank' to call a neighbor or the operator..Wonderful party lines! You always knew what your neighbors were up to because if you picked up the phone, they would be talking! Our oil lamps were always 'primed and ready' because the rural electricity was hit and miss at the time. Cars with no air conditioning, no power steering, no automatic transmissions...you learned with a clutch and early on NOT to strip those gears!! And driving 12 miles to 'town' every Sat. to see a movie. We didn't have a tv. and when one person in the neighborhood did get one, the living room was always full of neighbors watching it! 
I thank God every day for inside plumbing, air conditioning and reliable electricity!
Am I aging myself or what?!
JuneK[/quote]

cars with no air conditioning....father said we did!!! just open the windows!!.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! Absolutely love them. I am just going to have to break down and get a pattern from Sweaterscapes.



Bobglory said:


> Pair two finished! I got interrupted when DH wanted a hat. I finally finished these and wanted to show them off. Cows in the pasture, a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bob Glory...Those socks are so beautiful. I would have missed them if it wasn't for Gwenie as I had already switched to the next KTP. Gwenie told us you had posted your new socks here and they are wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope, now that I know how to do socks, that I can do those. So inspirational. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the basic recipe with my comments--I've been known to also put in a drop or two of hot sauce or Worchestershire sauce...I'm not a purist when it comes to cooking---I may follow a recipe the first time I make it and thereafter, I make it my own. You can tell by the recipes from my day yesterday: turkey ala-king over homemade biscuits and apple pie. Here you go. And, I'm so sorry about the ice cream...probably couldn't eat cheddar cheese with apple pie either? That combination was big with my Mom---she said her Mom would alway say -- "apple pie without cheese is the same as a hug without a squeeze".
> 
> For the biscuit recipe - dice up about 2/3 of the cup of butter and put it in the freezer before cutting it into the flour - I melt the other 1/3 and use it to grease the pan and to brush on top of the dough before baking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Sorlenna, I can control the yarn on the skein (ball) easier with my left than I can with my right. I'm sure this is why I am having such a problem. I am going to my LYS early next week to see if someone there can help me figure out what I am doing that makes it so uncomfortable. I'm a goob as C calls me all the time, LOL.
> ...


Yes, I hold my yarn with my left hand, I have never understood the throwing thing, several have tried to change my way, LOL.. as I said to them, Good Luck with that! It just came natural to me to have the yarn wrapped through my fingers and out over the top of my index finger, is easy for me to control and it seems to be much faster for me than the throwing method. I can do that, but it is awkward and slows me down. Though I am not a fast knitter, but truly I don't care to be that fast. At times I do wish I could fly through a project just to get it done, but for the most part, knitting is my therapy, both for the physical aspect of the motion for my hands and wrists and for the mental relaxation, the soothing of the click click of the needles drowns out the days problems and worries. Others curl up with a good book, some read a magazine, some play with a hand held game system to clear their minds before they fall asleep. I have a (not sure what to call this) red and white striped firm sided bag thing that C bought for me (my room is teals, aqua's and light greens, why red and white????? :roll Anyway, I keep simple knitting projects in that, mainly dishcloths or just work on stitch patterns that I want to learn. Cables give me nightmares so I tend to practice those when I am wide awake, LOL. I am also practicing crochet, chaining and single crochet, not doing as well as I like but I am getting a bit more comfortable at least! 
I'm sorry, I do so rattle on, my gracious! Daniel is here till Sunday afternoon or evening. He gave me a big scare on his way here, rain, wet roads and heavy traffic are not a good mix, there was a big pile up on the interstate and though he was well under the speed limit and 2 car lengths behind, when he put on his brakes they didn't hold the car and he slid up under an SUV, not badly, just enough to dent the front of his hood, but when they pulled his car out one side of the SUV's bumper dropped down. He did get a ticket, something about unsafe road conditions, but the woman who's car he hit asked the policeman to take it easy on him as there was no where for him to go as they were in the middle lane and traffic was on all sides. But he is here, he is fine and the car is still drivable! We really need to get him a descent car, my Mom gave him her's and it's a 91 Saturn, one owner, bought right off the truck when Saturns were first on the market, I think this was the 2nd Saturn sold in Dallas, Texas! LOL. It runs like a dream, though the electric windows won't go all the way down and they want $1500 to fix or replace the air conditioning. Oh and this is the first dent on the car other than what we call the parking lot dents (people hitting with their car doors).
I'm off for a bit, the house is finally waking up, I'm ready to make some breakfast, well actually Daniel will make it, I'll just get everything out for him, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love you all so very much, Thank you for reading my long winded posts, I am trying to curtail but things just seem to flow out sometimes :?  
Love, Hugs and Prayers, keeping each of you in my thoughts and prayers,
M.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a little bit of fun---I saw some raw shea butter at the art fair and bought some to see if i could make something that would help my very dry and itchy skin. I put the raw butter in small glass mixing bowl and then added a few drops of almond oil and jasmine essential oil that I had in the house. I set the bowl in the sink with just a little bit of very hot water and started mixing it together with my pastry cutter....when smooth enough, I added just a little of the hot water and then whipped with my whisk until it was like thick frosting. When done, I greased up my legs and arms---it's too greasy for hands, but should work as a good night-time treatment. It does absorb quickly and has a light fresh scent. Let's hope it works, because the itching was driving me crazy. I have one more block of the raw shea butter and think I'll make the next batch with Vitamin E oil and Essence of Orange oil. The combinations are endless...I've read in one blog where olive oil is good in this also. Since it doesn't have an preservatives, I'll have to use it up quickly. I used an old bath salts glass jar that I had sterilized. Has anyone else tried this?
> ...


Where would we find the oils and the beeswax? I have a tiny bit of the beeswax that I use in my workshop and around the house for sticking drawers and such, slide a screw around it before setting in a piece of oak and other uses. I've had that for years, no idea where I got it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne- please don't feel apologetic for your posts- I know I love learning more of you and your life, so glad Daniel is safe! Is C colour blind perhaps? but you will never lose a bag that is so different from the other colours in your room- which sound exactly what I would choose. Take care! and love and hugs...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know. This season is so different from the others!
We have followed every season from the first. The first few seasons we placed bets on who would win with a few couples. Whichever couples lost had to by dinner for the winning couple, we all went to dinner together

My niece went to Parsons and TimGunn was there way back in 2002. She said he was not so nice.... 

But WE LOVE. Tim!!

Pontuf

Gal]


Pontuf said:


> Project runway on. Back in an hour! Is anyone else addicted to this show for the last 5 + years????


love, love this show. seems i can't make my mind up this yr about who really blows me away.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sas. This is a great story! My DH would have asked the same question!

I've never stepped on one but a few of my friends had their dogs bitten. All survived, and every one of them is so careful. It always seemed to happen when the dog darted out the door .

There was one on our drive, the drive is decomposed granite so it's small pebbles, I ran over him 12 times with my SUV and he still got away!

I can' t tell you how many times the fire dept has been over the last 6 years to remove one. Thankfully they are only a few minutes away. And it's always so nice to see them! Such nice eye candy....... 
is to teach them not to go near snakes. I figure if they back up and act strange.....snake. Stepped on one once. Over 4th of july. I screamed RATTLER, it was full out lying in the sun and I thought it was a rope. DH said "Where's the dog". So I beat him on his chest and said I just stepped on a rattler hold me. Ranger killed it and we cooked it on a plank and I ate some just to tell the kids I ate a rattler it didn't eat me!
Joy[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Sas. A small sacrifice to save your dog's life, but just can't get DH to let me take him to class. I think the shock teaches them to back off and not dart towards the snake. And you know dogs must be able to smell them.

Please let me know how your glass goes.

Pontuf

=sassafras123]Pontuf, afraid that's what they do, electric shock. I'm not super happy about it but figure it's better than being bitten.
Joy[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Bobglory these are fantastic!

Pontuf



Bobglory said:


> Pair two finished! I got interrupted when DH wanted a hat. I finally finished these and wanted to show them off. Cows in the pasture, a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- please don't feel apologetic for your posts- I know I love learning more of you and your life, so glad Daniel is safe! Is C colour blind perhaps? but you will never lose a bag that is so different from the other colours in your room- which sound exactly what I would choose. Take care! and love and hugs...


no, she is not color blind, she just has no sense of style or how to coordinate colors. Her late hubby picked out all her clothes and she marked hangers as to what went with what. After he passed a neighbor would help her, now that she is here either Deb or I do the chore for her. She is not lazy, well, maybe a bit, but in reality she doesn't understand the blends and shade combos.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

No A/C. We would die in Arizona! Don't know what they did 100 years ago to stay cool, no A/C , no swimming pools.......

Pontuf



Ezenby said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > [----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


cars with no air conditioning....father said we did!!! just open the windows!!.[/quote]


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Can you find the local beekeping association through your local press or via the Internet? You'll probably get the very best wax from that source. It is made from the cappings of the honey storage cells and it is the lovliest pale yellowish-cream in colour. It is ideal for skin care products. A local health-food store may stock the various oils. The ones needed are not difficult to obtain nor are they expensive.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Pouring baking soda followed by vinegar is good for a drain. After a while run hot water.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------

